# Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid (2)



## Hole

This is for our 'gang'.. The BHM and FFAs. 


So who has the guts to go first?




P.S Same rules as the other thread.


----------



## kinkykitten

Lol... oh i'm kinda tempted

I have a topless one from the bath pics... maybe later when i've had a few beers :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Cors

I'll play but I cropped out my face.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Cors said:


> I'll play but I cropped out my face.



Um... move to America.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

kinkykitten said:


> Lol... oh i'm kinda tempted
> 
> I have a topless one from the bath pics... maybe later when i've had a few beers :blush::blush::blush:



Be gentle with it. I might have a heart attack.


----------



## TiffyBabii

hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea


----------



## 99Haints

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea
> 
> Because it is a bad idea. Thanks for having it;p


----------



## Rowan

Cors said:


> I'll play but I cropped out my face.



Forgive me..not trying to be a perv...but damn girl! Nice pic :blush:


----------



## Rowan

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea


very cute


----------



## kinkykitten

Ok... here is a few.. not sure if some are against rules so mods feel free to delete offending ones if they violate any rules  

First ones aren't technically naked, but alot more revealing than my usual :blush:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

kinkykitten said:


> Ok... here is a few.. not sure if some are against rules so mods feel free to delete offending ones if they violate any rules
> 
> First ones aren't technically naked, but alot more revealing than my usual :blush:



This picture inspires naughty, naughty, naughty, naughty thoughts.

:eat2::smitten::eat2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



You are gorgeous. That one picture is super-scandalous.

:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Hey guys as a fellow FFA, I'm all for this, but please educate yourself about the pic rules and take down any offending pics before we get shut down. If you can't take them down please PM BlueEyed Banshee to do it for you.

-No pink parts
-No cover up graphics like strategically placed stars
-No pubic hair


----------



## Louis KC

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea




Tiffibabii, You are so in need of a spanking! Wanna visit TX?:smitten::eat2:


----------



## Jackoblangada

You caught me on a frisky day, I think this is within the rules 

View attachment 53654


By the way...Shouldn't the person who came up with the idea be playing too?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

You know...one thing I don't get is why is it okay for men to post naked chest pictures when their "boobs" are as big as some ladies...but ladies can't post them because that's considered "pink"....

Not knocking the rules or anything...
Just a thought.....


----------



## Jackoblangada

I have to agree with you on that.

In fact, not too long ago, as I recall, a couple of women in Maine managed to overturn a conviction of public indecency on that very argument. Perhaps someone else remembers that story as well...

Should I cover up No-No-Badkitty?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Boobs are only seen as taboo with women because society made them that way. If everyone walked around shirtless all the time, then no one would care. I say, free those lovely things!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Great thread guys but yeah, keep a watch on the rules as previously stated by cute_obese_girl ... I've taken down the ones that broke the rules...but I think we need more guys following suit ya know?  just sayin'.

SO, come on guys let's see ya!  

If that happens yours truly may throw her hat into the ring again for a bit. 

Seriously have fun ya'll...


----------



## kinkykitten

cute_obese_girl said:


> Hey guys as a fellow FFA, I'm all for this, but please educate yourself about the pic rules and take down any offending pics before we get shut down. If you can't take them down please PM BlueEyed Banshee to do it for you.
> 
> -No pink parts
> -No cover up graphics like strategically placed stars
> -No pubic hair



Sorry i couldn't find the rules.. which is why i stated that they could be removed if any rules were broken 

My appolagies :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Jackoblangada said:


> You caught me on a frisky day, I think this is within the rules
> 
> View attachment 53654
> 
> 
> By the way...Shouldn't the person who came up with the idea be playing too?



OOH nice ;D



Ninja Glutton said:


> Boobs are only seen as taboo with women because society made them that way. If everyone walked around shirtless all the time, then no one would care. I say, free those lovely things!



Hahaaa! I agree... mine like to get out from time to time.. but ya know.......

Rules are rules


----------



## Riller

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea


:wubu:...Wow...


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Windom Earle

One from ten years ago when I began posting on the olden boards and one from earlier in the year...an interesting stylistic and psychological approach to the topic, if I daresay so meself!  A surprising level of similarity betwixt the two eras in terms of bulkitude, so to speak!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Surlysomething said:


>



Woohoo! You go girl! :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Cougar represent........* 

View attachment wendybed1.jpg


View attachment wendyboobs1.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Cougar represent........*



Goddamn. What a body.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Jackoblangada said:


> Should I cover up No-No-Badkitty?




Personally I think if some one is comfortable flaunting it...then let them. But then that's just me


----------



## prettysteve

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



Miss TiffyBabii: Wow!! You are so purrty and cute with your bad sexy self! You go pretty girl! Show off your goods!:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Jackoblangada said:


> You caught me on a frisky day, I think this is within the rules



*((JACK-O))) still sexy as hell....thanks for PLAYING* :smitten:


----------



## Rowan

No-No-Badkitty said:


> You know...one thing I don't get is why is it okay for men to post naked chest pictures when their "boobs" are as big as some ladies...but ladies can't post them because that's considered "pink"....
> 
> Not knocking the rules or anything...
> Just a thought.....



im sorry...but i kind of find this as you being quite god damn rude....

men have pecs...they are not milk giving sexual objects as a woman's breasts are...perhaps that is why there is a difference?


----------



## Shosh

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Cougar represent........*



HD you look amazing! Good on ya!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Fresh out of the shower...


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> Fresh out of the shower...



:O oooh!

LICK  :happy:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Rowan said:


> im sorry...but i kind of find this as you being quite god damn rude....
> 
> men have pecs...they are not milk giving sexual objects as a woman's breasts are...perhaps that is why there is a difference?





Sorry you feel it's rude. I personally feel it's a double standard in society.
Why are a woman's breast sexual objects and a man's not? 
Men and women both have pecs, pecs are a type of muscle, but they also have breasts, they just are usually as developed as a woman's. So does that mean when it's bigger it's suddenly sexual? Where does this leave women with very small chests?

Again...why is a woman's breasts anything "sexual" and not a mans. There are many-many-many cultures where women go topless in all "sizes" as breasts are not seen different between men and women, one set just gives milk and the other one doesn't. 

I've noticed a complete reversal on a lot of movies. It's okay to show a frontal nudity of a woman, but not a man?...now that I don't get either.

Just observations...no need to get flustered.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Ninja Glutton said:


> Fresh out of the shower...
> 
> ]




So...did you use the peach scented body wash? or the butter cream?


----------



## gorddito

okis me too, :blush:


----------



## Hole

Wow, ladies you are all hot!

Since I started this afterall, I should post.


----------



## Hole

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Cougar represent........*



I love your curves.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

gorddito said:


> okis me too, :blush:



Now that is one heck of a happy trail


----------



## Yelsa

Here's one from a while back. I've been told that it doesn't actually give a good indication of my size, but I like the shot anyway.


----------



## kinkykitten

Yelsa said:


> Here's one from a while back. I've been told that it doesn't actually give a good indication of my size, but I like the shot anyway.



You look lovely! :blush:


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> Wow, ladies you are all hot!
> 
> Since I started this afterall, I should post.



wow... you look fantastic  :happy:


----------



## Hole

Kinky Kitten, thank you.. You have a cute butt girlie! :blush:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

holy shit! great thread I might have to get in this one 

all of you ladies are looking very sexy


----------



## Melian

Hm...while I find tasteful nude photos to be totally artistic and cool, there are two issues here - all my pics either inclue a bit more than what Dims would allow, or they show way too many characteristic/identifiable tattoos.

I have ONE pic that doesn't fall into those categories, but it used to be on a poster for public consumption, and a lot of people knew it was me....

...but if any other shy individuals would like to make a trade, I would be up for it!


----------



## Lavasse

I have some that can't "ahem" be posted here lol so if anyones interested message me and I'll send em your way.


----------



## johnnytattoos

Melian said:


> ...but if any other shy individuals would like to make a trade, I would be up for it!



*ahem*:blush:


----------



## Melian

johnnytattoos said:


> *ahem*:blush:




LOL. PMing.....


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> LOL. PMing.....



PM me that shit too lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton

No-No-Badkitty said:


> So...did you use the peach scented body wash? or the butter cream?



Irish Spring body wash with aloe... and some after-shower moisturizing via Aveeno.


----------



## Jackoblangada

Wow! *Hole*....Thanks for playing!


----------



## shirmack

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



Wow both you and these flicks are amazing....


----------



## shirmack

Hole said:


> Wow, ladies you are all hot!
> 
> Since I started this afterall, I should post.



Again I ponder to myself... Why do women like this so few and far away.

You look great


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Hole... Jesus Christ. You are a show-stopper.


----------



## Surlysomething

As much as i'm trying to be open-minded here, I still think that BBW's get a bum rap in the BHM/FFA area. 

Yeah, I said it. AGAIN.


----------



## Cors

Surlysomething said:


> As much as i'm trying to be open-minded here, I still think that BBW's get a bum rap in the BHM/FFA area.
> 
> Yeah, I said it. AGAIN.



Smaller girls don't get as much love in the general boards and apparently BHMs aren't that well-received either. Oh well.


----------



## shirmack

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Cougar represent........*



And this is why I tend to hook up with older women


----------



## Surlysomething

Cors said:


> Smaller girls don't get as much love in the general boards and apparently BHMs aren't that well-received either. Oh well.


 

This is a site for BBW/BHM, that's probably why the smaller people don't get as much representation. And BHM aren't represented in the main threads as much because they don't participate as much. At least that's what i've seen since i've been here.

But to be marginalized in a site specifically for you? Pretty shitty.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> This is a site for BBW/BHM, that's probably why the smaller people don't get as much representation. And BHM aren't represented in the main threads as much because they don't participate as much. At least that's what i've seen since i've been here.
> 
> But to be marginalized in a site specifically for you? Pretty shitty.



I think you're over-generalizing. You're worshipped as goddesses on 90% of the forums. How are you going to say you're marginalized? Are people making posts telling you to go away? Every single BBW that's posted a pic has been complimented at least once. People are too quick to martyr themselves.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> I think you're over-generalizing. You're worshipped as goddesses on 90% of the forums. How are you going to say you're marginalized? Are people making posts telling you to go away? Every single BBW that's posted a pic has been complimented at least once. People are too quick to martyr themselves.


 

Haha. Martyring? I'm not attracted to thin/average sized men so as far as being a goddess in my eyes? You're way off base.


----------



## Cors

It is understandable why you feel this way, but there is not much to do about it. 

Fat people are entitled to have preferences too. It just so happens that some BHMs like smaller girls and many BBWs seem to drool over athletic guys. I am sure there are BHMs who are FAs, BBWs who are FFAs and those who find people of all sizes attractive. 

If you post a picture online, not everyone is going to like it. This applies even if you are a BBW posting in a thread for hetero male FAs. Some people are always bound to get more attention than others.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Cors said:


> It is understandable why you feel this way, but there is not much to do about it.
> 
> Fat people are entitled to have preferences too. It just so happens that some BHMs like smaller girls and many BBWs seem to drool over athletic guys. I am sure there are BHMs who are FAs, BBWs who are FFAs and those who find people of all sizes attractive.
> 
> If you post a picture online, not everyone is going to like it. This applies even if you are a BBW posting in a thread for hetero male FAs.



All I can say is "werd."


----------



## Surlysomething

Cors said:


> It is understandable why you feel this way, but there is not much to do about it.
> 
> Fat people are entitled to have preferences too. It just so happens that some BHMs like smaller girls and many BBWs seem to drool over athletic guys. I am sure there are BHMs who are FAs, BBWs who are FFAs and those who find people of all sizes attractive.
> 
> If you post a picture online, not everyone is going to like it. This applies even if you are a BBW posting in a thread for hetero male FAs.


 
Oh, I agree. I still find it disappointing. You would think that on this site, _at least_...there would be more BBW/BHM attractions going on. But nope! 
I guess I should just shut up and get used to it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ninja Glutton said:


> Goddamn. What a body.





Susannah said:


> HD you look amazing! Good on ya!





Hole said:


> I love your curves.





sprintpimp said:


> And this is why I tend to hook up with older women



*purrrrrrrrrrrrr......Thanks ya'll........doing my ego some GOOD surrounded mostly by 18-20 yr olds....... *


----------



## Jackoblangada

Looking Fantastic HD! Represent!


----------



## NyGiant

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Cougar represent........*



"wolf whistles" wow your a hottie


----------



## Lavasse

Heres one of me with my old beat up car lol. 

View attachment l_0dd0e01be418296986404dc34b5f213d.jpg


----------



## Mishty

A few weekends ago, my bestie and I decided to drink wine, and partake.
These photos are the results:


----------



## Windom Earle

I must step forward as a BHM attracted to BBW....and I know for a fact that there are more of us...it is one of the quirks of this forum and it was a quirk at NAAFA events for many years that fat men tended to attract slender FA's and everyone kept wondering what on earth was going on. I have been attracted to BBW for my entire life and I am proud to step forward and represent! Huzzah! :wubu:



Surlysomething said:


> Oh, I agree. I still find it disappointing. You would think that on this site, _at least_...there would be more BBW/BHM attractions going on. But nope!
> I guess I should just shut up and get used to it.


----------



## shirmack

Missblueyedeath said:


> A few weekends ago, my bestie and I decided to drink wine, and partake.
> These photos are the results:



You are both stunning


----------



## Hole

Cors said:


> It is understandable why you feel this way, but there is not much to do about it.
> 
> Fat people are entitled to have preferences too. It just so happens that some BHMs like smaller girls and many BBWs seem to drool over athletic guys. I am sure there are BHMs who are FAs, BBWs who are FFAs and those who find people of all sizes attractive.
> 
> If you post a picture online, not everyone is going to like it. This applies even if you are a BBW posting in a thread for hetero male FAs. Some people are always bound to get more attention than others.



Thank you Cors for your posts here. I agree with you 100 percent.
Nice rack btw.

And thank you guys for the sweet comments.:happy:


----------



## johnnytattoos

Well...I'm naked under the robe.... Does that count?


----------



## Hole

johnnytattoos said:


> Well...I'm naked under the robe.... Does that count?



It'll do for now. lol :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Melian

johnnytattoos said:


> Well...I'm naked under the robe.... Does that count?




*pant pant*


----------



## HDANGEL15

johnnytattoos said:


> Well...I'm naked under the robe.... Does that count?


*
johnnyT has the must succulent lips everrrrrrrrrrrrr 
how kissable is he? :eat2:

thanks for your contribution hon *


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

wow to this thread. :blush:


----------



## Hole

Oppps............. EDIT

Haha, I posted pics that were too naughty. I forgot the graphics rule. :blush:

Here are some innocent ones.






Forgive the depressing face and smudged eyeliner.


----------



## kinkykitten

johnnytattoos said:


> Well...I'm naked under the robe.... Does that count?



Gosh you are adorable! :blush:


----------



## shirmack

Hole said:


> Oppps............. EDIT
> 
> Haha, I posted pics that were too naughty. I forgot the graphics rule. :blush:
> 
> Here are some innocent ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the depressing face and smudged eyeliner.


 I am Speechless


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

johnnytattoos said:


> Well...I'm naked under the robe.... Does that count?



Very nice pictures.:wubu: I would rep you for them, but I am currently only repping pictures of monkeys, and you are not a monkey.


----------



## Riller

Hole said:


> Oppps............. EDIT
> 
> Haha, I posted pics that were too naughty. I forgot the graphics rule. :blush:
> 
> Here are some innocent ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the depressing face and smudged eyeliner.



:wubu: Wow...So hot!


----------



## shirmack

This is the closest im getting to naked lol.... 
I may have posted these before who knows?


----------



## shirmack

Sorry for the double Post 
Took some time for me to build up the courage to take this 
But its brand new... 
I felt I owed it to this thread to provide fresh content 

Be Gentle....


----------



## Surlysomething

sprintpimp said:


> Sorry for the double Post
> Took some time for me to build up the courage to take this
> But its brand new...
> I felt I owed it to this thread to provide fresh content
> 
> Be Gentle....


 

Damn. I wish there was some way we could get rid of that bunny. :eat2:


----------



## shirmack

Surlysomething said:


> Damn. I wish there was some way we could get rid of that bunny. :eat2:



Lol alas Dimensions rules prohibit it my hands are infact tied....


----------



## Surlysomething

sprintpimp said:


> Lol alas Dimensions rules prohibit it my hands are infact tied....


 

C'mon, there has to be some way around that. Haha.


----------



## shirmack

You get the moderator approval and im down lol


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hole said:


> Oppps............. EDIT
> 
> Haha, I posted pics that were too naughty. I forgot the graphics rule. :blush:
> 
> Here are some innocent ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the depressing face and smudged eyeliner.




*flatlines*_____________________________:smitten:


----------



## fatstuart1975

... But i am nekkid! 

Fatstuart


----------



## HDANGEL15

sprintpimp said:


> Sorry for the double Post
> Took some time for me to build up the courage to take this
> But its brand new...
> I felt I owed it to this thread to provide fresh content
> 
> Be Gentle....



*gentle eh......thought you might like it a LITTLE ROUGh





thanks for the creative urge and freshness * :smitten:


----------



## shirmack

HDANGEL15 said:


> *gentle eh......thought you might like it a LITTLE ROUGh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the creative urge and freshness * :smitten:



you would be correct as I am about to post in my fetish forum


----------



## Hole

sprintpimp said:


> Sorry for the double Post
> Took some time for me to build up the courage to take this
> But its brand new...
> I felt I owed it to this thread to provide fresh content
> 
> Be Gentle....
> 
> 
> Cute teddy!:wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riller said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wubu: Wow...So hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> WhiteHotRazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> *flatlines*_____________________________:smitten:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :blush: *gives you the kiss of life*
> 
> ^^^Thanks you two.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I was totally not gonna post in this thread, cuz I don't exactly take revealing naked pictures of myself. But uh, I remember I have a few slightly revealing ones... so I might as well be hypocritical and participate cuz I'm lame.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I was totally not gonna post in this thread, cuz I don't exactly take revealing naked pictures of myself. But uh, I remember I have a few slightly revealing ones... so I might as well be hypocritical and participate cuz I'm lame.



I've gotten my back tattoo filled in since these pictures were taken. So let's pretend my whole lower back is filled with color. xP


----------



## kinkykitten

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I've gotten my back tattoo filled in since these pictures were taken. So let's pretend my whole lower back is filled with color. xP



Aaaah you are so damn beautiful !!!!! :happy:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

kinkykitten said:


> Aaaah you are so damn beautiful !!!!! :happy:



*blushes and giggles* Well, at least I got somethin' other than my mind goin' for me.


----------



## kinkykitten

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *blushes and giggles* Well, at least I got somethin' other than my mind goin' for me.



Hehe that you have girl :bow:


----------



## Hole

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I was totally not gonna post in this thread, cuz I don't exactly take revealing naked pictures of myself. But uh, I remember I have a few slightly revealing ones... so I might as well be hypocritical and participate cuz I'm lame.



Holy shit. Girl crush alert.:smitten: Stunning.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Hole said:


> Holy shit. Girl crush alert.:smitten: Stunning.



haha, "girl crush alert" I'm totally stealing that statement for my own use. xP


----------



## Louis KC




----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Guys with puppies (or kitties) almost always win


----------



## kinkykitten

Louis KC said:


>



Awwwwwwwww! This is CUTE !  :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *blushes and giggles* Well, at least I got somethin' other than my mind goin' for me.



You know I've always thought you were lovely. Mind and body.


----------



## Love.Metal

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I was totally not gonna post in this thread, cuz I don't exactly take revealing naked pictures of myself. But uh, I remember I have a few slightly revealing ones... so I might as well be hypocritical and participate cuz I'm lame.




So yeah...if I didn't totally love ya, I'd effin' hate ya. 

*sigh*
The twininess had to end somewhere...haha.

Gorgeous as always, MB. 

xP

<3


----------



## LillyBBBW

I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.


----------



## Louis KC

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.



Lilly, that is an expensive and very lucky guitar!


----------



## johnnytattoos

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.



Hot. Ok..now move the guitar.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.



*Steals your guitar*

HA! Now your sexiness is unleashed upon the world :eat2:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

my my my Miss Lilly that is one hot picture.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.



Oh good Lord! Now Dr. P has to go off and ponder issues she thought she resolved during her college years...........

Gorgeous. Seriously gorgeous.


----------



## Smite

Lots of amazing looking pictures around here. :smitten:

I await Axel to steal the show though.:kiss2:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.



Daaaaaamn! Now that is what I'm talkin about. Naked guitar picture. Can't get any more classic than that.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Surlysomething

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.


 

That's a really cool picture, Lilly


----------



## rabbitislove

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Daaaaaamn! Now that is what I'm talkin about. Naked guitar picture. Can't get any more classic than that.
> 
> <3 <3 <3



This picture is the best. Love you Lilly!


----------



## ~da rev~

Only a matter of time. Gotta get over the fear of being nekkid. Last time I was, I'm pretty sure a cop was outside my window getting the full show. Last time I walk around after a shower.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> ... so I might as well be hypocritical and participate cuz I'm lame.



You're not lame, you're stunning. :wubu: I have always really liked this picture of you btw.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

~da rev~ said:


> Only a matter of time. Gotta get over the fear of being nekkid. Last time I was, I'm pretty sure a cop was outside my window getting the full show. Last time I walk around after a shower.



Those things on the windows, what are they called, oh yeah, curtains. Pull them shut next time you walk around naked and the cops should leave you alone. Now, just shut up and camwhore would you!!! Just kidding.


----------



## SilkyAngela

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.



I have to spread rep around blah blah...

Seriously... amazing photo :wubu:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

I was cold so I kept a knit cap on and a colorful scarf. I wish I had a better quality webcam :happy: 

View attachment Picture 012.jpg


View attachment Picture 013.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks so much everybody for the compliments.


----------



## Love.Metal

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.




Classic, Lily!!!

You just keep a' rockin my socks off, gorgeous lady ;]


----------



## Weeze

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.
> 
> http://xd7.xanga.com/9bbc8042c4630221247665/b173553302.jpg/IMG][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> SO.
> Lilly and I are gonna go play Forest and Jenny together.
> 
> 
> 10 points if you get what i mean.​


----------



## HDANGEL15

krismiss said:


> SO.
> Lilly and I are gonna go play Forest and Jenny together.
> 
> 
> 10 points if you get what i mean.



*FOREST GUMP*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I know EXACTLY what this thread needs...


----------



## Weeze

HDANGEL15 said:


> *FOREST GUMP*



WIN!
hmm...
i think my boobies are bigger than tom hanks'....


----------



## Esther

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.



I LOVE this picture!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> I know EXACTLY what this thread needs...



LMAO.... ooh i love that 

Cute Sam :wubu:


This is one of my all time fave movie quotes too..
PO-TA-TOES!


----------



## johnnytattoos

Ninja Glutton said:


> I know EXACTLY what this thread needs...



HA! That's so awesome. ...and I agree.


----------



## CherryBomb

I don't really have any "safe" naked pics to show, but I do have a YouTube video to share. I took part in the "Naked Vlog Campaign" on YouTube, and it's one of my favorite videos. A lot of folks wrote to me saying I was brave and inspirational (and a few jerks had yucky things to say too, but whatever...) Anyway, this vid definitely shows off my quirkiness, I get attacked by my cat and I talk a bit about working as a nude art model and how I think society could have a little more peace.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2hOCh66FTQ

thanks for checkin it out


----------



## shirmack

johnnytattoos said:


> HA! That's so awesome. ...and I agree.



Amen brother.... Sing the good word


----------



## kinkykitten

Excuse the crappy photography....





















Stupid face...


----------



## RobitusinZ

kinkykitten said:


> Excuse the crappy photography....



It's ok, sometimes my hand gets in the way too.


----------



## shirmack

RobitusinZ said:


> It's ok, sometimes my hand gets in the way too.



Lol my hand is getting in the way right now Lmao JK


----------



## RobitusinZ

sprintpimp said:


> Lol my hand is getting in the way right now Lmao JK



With one sentence, you've managed to make me think of how horrible it would be to catch someone masturbating. On the one hand (pun!), you're relieved (more puns!) that they're covering it, yet disturbed by how they're covering it.

And then there's all the mayonnaise...


----------



## Surlysomething

wrong thread...i'm hardly naked


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> Taken 1 minute ago. Rockin the headphones (Coldplay) while working.
> 
> I love my Mac.



1-Very nice

2-I love Macs also

3-I can't get naked or take naked pix at work either

4-I lie, I got naked FOR work once and the ad world cringed


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> 1-Very nice
> 
> 2-I love Macs also
> 
> 3-I can't get naked or take naked pix at work either
> 
> 4-I lie, I got naked FOR work once and the ad world cringed



Thanks!

I just got back from a vacation and I was SO excited to see my Mac again.


----------



## shirmack

RobitusinZ said:


> With one sentence, you've managed to make me think of how horrible it would be to catch someone masturbating. On the one hand (pun!), you're relieved (more puns!) that they're covering it, yet disturbed by how they're covering it.
> 
> And then there's all the mayonnaise...



Lmao oh so true I used to walk in on the roomie frequently....
So we made traffic lights for our rooms.... no joke 
I even enclosed some pix 
Red means DO NOT DISTURB
Yellow means Knock
Green means come on in
Off means sleeping or gone
this is what happens when electronics enthusiasts have way too much time on their hands


----------



## RobitusinZ

sprintpimp, you win the internet.

LOL. Now if only I can figure out a system like that with my wife...


----------



## CherryBomb

RobitusinZ said:


> sprintpimp, you win the internet.
> 
> LOL. Now if only I can figure out a system like that with my wife...



Agreed! That's pretty genius, I must say. 

Even though I don't give a flying freak through a rolling donut hole about whether my man has pull-a-thons, and he knows it, I bet he would still like one of these. I know that when I spring forth from the bedroom to use the bathroom, it startles the crap out of him and ruins the mood. And I'm not a sexymorningperson, so he knows I'll be of no assistance. Ah well!


----------



## Buffetbelly

Surlysomething said:


>


 
Oooh! A drummable bum! :wubu:


----------



## Buffetbelly




----------



## shirmack

RobitusinZ said:


> sprintpimp, you win the internet.
> 
> LOL. Now if only I can figure out a system like that with my wife...



Lol ya thats a bit tougher


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> wrong thread...i'm hardly naked



Hm...now you're making me consider getting naked at work. On the plus side, I could totally get away with it - this lab is almost always empty. The drawback - chemical burns on my ass.

*is still considering*


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> Hm...now you're making me consider getting naked at work. On the plus side, I could totally get away with it - this lab is almost always empty. The drawback - chemical burns on my ass.
> 
> *is still considering*



Either way, please post pics kthanx.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

kinkykitten said:


> Excuse the crappy photography....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid face...



Wow, such an angel! My jealousy in regards to your boytoy grows with each passing picture post. Hot damn you're gorgeous.


----------



## Melian

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Either way, please post pics kthanx.



Here I am at work (forgive the suggestive pose...I just felt so SEXY today)





Unfortunately, all that naked writhing led to chemical burns on my ass. The other naked lab members looked on with fear and disbelief.


----------



## theronin23

I'm considering posting one...let me think about it a bit more.


----------



## HDANGEL15

kinkykitten said:


> Excuse the crappy photography....
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid face...


,

*KK.....wow you look so different without all the makeup..does your fiance shoot all these pictures and like that you post stuff like this online, out of curiousity?*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Jackoblangada said:


> Looking Fantastic HD! Represent!



*THANKS Handsome!!!!!! *



NyGiant said:


> "wolf whistles" wow your a hottie




*takes one, to know one :smitten:*


----------



## Plushplush

LillyBBBW said:


>


The Force is *definitely* strong with this one 



kinkykitten said:


> Stupid face...


You said  stupid...I say its honey-sweet  ( ...by the way, You look great without makeup )


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> Wow, such an angel! My jealousy in regards to your boytoy grows with each passing picture post. Hot damn you're gorgeous.



Awwww :blush: heh thanks.. You're really kind :] x



HDANGEL15 said:


> ,
> 
> *KK.....wow you look so different without all the makeup..does your fiance shoot all these pictures and like that you post stuff like this online, out of curiousity?*



Yup! He does and he don't mind  lol



Plushplush said:


> You said  stupid...I say its honey-sweet  ( ...by the way, You look great without makeup )



Aww thanks! I'm really paranoid without my make up lol :blush:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> Here I am at work (forgive the suggestive pose...I just felt so SEXY today)



:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Esther

I'm shy as hell, but if anyone wants to message me to trade pictures, I'll do that!


----------



## johnnytattoos

Esther said:


> I'm shy as hell, but if anyone wants to message me to trade pictures, I'll do that!



...OMG... this internet thingy is fantastic:bounce:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

johnnytattoos said:


> ...OMG... this internet thingy is fantastic:bounce:



Oh, quit pretending like the idea JUST NOW occurred to you......


----------



## johnnytattoos

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh, quit pretending like the idea JUST NOW occurred to you......



Nah... It was more like an affirmation statement to myself. I forget. I would never _actually _p.m. someone and ask for "nekked" pictures.


----------



## WillSpark

Wow kitten, those are amazing. I'm jealous of your cameraman.


----------



## HDANGEL15

johnnytattoos said:


> Nah... It was more like an affirmation statement to myself. I forget. I would never _actually _p.m. someone and ask for "nekked" pictures.



*wow...we WERE ALL born yesterday ..... 

such a teaseeeeeeeeeeeeer*


----------



## kinkykitten

WillSpark said:


> Wow kitten, those are amazing. I'm jealous of your cameraman.



:blush: thanks lol


----------



## shirmack

CherryBomb said:


> Agreed! That's pretty genius, I must say.
> 
> Even though I don't give a flying freak through a rolling donut hole about whether my man has pull-a-thons, and he knows it, I bet he would still like one of these. I know that when I spring forth from the bedroom to use the bathroom, it startles the crap out of him and ruins the mood. And I'm not a sexymorningperson, so he knows I'll be of no assistance. Ah well!



Lol well ill make a deal you buy the parts i build you one... 
I think parts total cost like 40 bucks.... 
although i have been working on more elite model that uses a nicer micro controller and interfaces with the computers serial port so that I can have an application that I may change the status without getting up from my puter 
although I have no working model yet.... I could prob finish the entire thing in 2 weeks if i dumped some time into it


----------



## CherryBomb

sprintpimp said:


> Lol well ill make a deal you buy the parts i build you one...
> I think parts total cost like 40 bucks....
> although i have been working on more elite model that uses a nicer micro controller and interfaces with the computers serial port so that I can have an application that I may change the status without getting up from my puter
> although I have no working model yet.... I could prob finish the entire thing in 2 weeks if i dumped some time into it



Wish i could take you up on this offer, but... I'm broke. It's a cool idea, but not necessary for us to function, so I gotta pass. Thanks though


----------



## shirmack

CherryBomb said:


> Wish i could take you up on this offer, but... I'm broke. It's a cool idea, but not necessary for us to function, so I gotta pass. Thanks though



Was more of gesture offer anyway  

Next I think im gonna write an app for my windows mobile device that alows me to control winamp from my bed... 
I learned the other day while shuffle is never a good idea for background noise when trying to hang out with somone... 3rd track in I got Paula Abdul - Straight Up ( Ok so I like the song Ill admit I had a huge crush on her when I was young)
The bottom line is shuffle Sucks


----------



## rabbitislove

Damn @ Fatstuart and Mike. Oh my God. :wubu:

And all you girls. Fucking A. Beautiful pics.

I would post, but knowing my luck, it would come back to haunt me


----------



## boompoet

rabbitislove said:


> I would post, but knowing my luck, it would come back to haunt me



You could always collect everyone's email and send them privately or you could just send them all to me and I'll decide what's appropriate and distribute them accordingly. 

Seriously, I know what you mean. I wouldn't post on the forum, but I will send pics via email with the right incentive.


----------



## Hole

kinkykitten said:


> Excuse the crappy photography....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid face...



Give me your tummy!


----------



## theronin23

Ok, so I've decided I'm not going to post it on the forum, because that ALWAYS comes back to haunt me...but, anyone that would like to see some VERY revealing pictures of me is more than welcome to PM me, I promise I'll send pics to all who PM me.


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> Give me your tummy!



lol :blush:


----------



## Carl1h

My honest response is that you don't need a better audience, you need better pics. Come over to my place and I'd be happy to help you with this naked pic problem of yours. 

Seriously, having someone else to hold the camera and give immediate feedback makes all the difference in the world. Besides, you could make a party out of it, and people honestly having fun are also a great plus, pic-wise.



Surlysomething said:


> As much as i'm trying to be open-minded here, I still think that BBW's get a bum rap in the BHM/FFA area.
> 
> Yeah, I said it. AGAIN.


----------



## Surlysomething

Carl1h said:


> My honest response is that you don't need a better audience, you need better pics. Come over to my place and I'd be happy to help you with this naked pic problem of yours.
> 
> Seriously, having someone else to hold the camera and give immediate feedback makes all the difference in the world. Besides, you could make a party out of it, and people honestly having fun are also a great plus, pic-wise.




Hmm. I didn't know my pics were that bad, thanks for letting me know. :doh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Oh hell.. you ARE a hottie!!! Gorgeous!!!!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *Cougar represent........*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh hell.. you ARE a hottie!!! Gorgeous!!!!



*awwwwww (((ChRISTINA THE PURVACIOUS)))) herself....
I could say....takes one to know one 

pssssssssst it's really okay to post here yourself y'know?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

This purvacious girl has done more than her fair share of posting nekkid pics... I doubt that I'll be missed! 




HDANGEL15 said:


> *awwwwww (((ChRISTINA THE PURVACIOUS)))) herself....
> I could say....takes one to know one
> 
> pssssssssst it's really okay to post here yourself y'know?*


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Hmm. *I didn't know my pics were that bad*, thanks for letting me know. :doh:



Trust me, there ain't a damn thing wrong with your pics Surly! Trust me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This purvacious girl has done more than her fair share of posting nekkid pics... I doubt that I'll be missed!



*NOT on this thread <pout pout>

got a bf and not trying to win friends and influence bhm/ffa any more? 

BUT HEY...you don't need any rep for something like that, right? *


----------



## William

Hi Surly

I think that you look Marvelous!! Any guy who says different needs serious glasses 

William




Surlysomething said:


> Oh, I agree. I still find it disappointing. You would think that on this site, _at least_...there would be more BBW/BHM attractions going on. But nope!
> I guess I should just shut up and get used to it.


----------



## William

Hi VB

Nice hair-style!!

Did you shorten it little by little so people would not notice???

William




Violet_Beauregard said:


> This purvacious girl has done more than her fair share of posting nekkid pics... I doubt that I'll be missed!


----------



## Surlysomething

William said:


> Hi Surly
> 
> I think that you look Marvelous!! Any guy who says different needs serious glasses
> 
> William


 

Thanks, William


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Thank you William. I shortened it a lot, but strictly out of convenience, but.... people DO notice! 





William said:


> Hi VB
> 
> Nice hair-style!!
> 
> Did you shorten it little by little so people would not notice???
> 
> William


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I can ALWAYS use a little rep! 

The BF is actually a BHM, so I guess that makes me an FFA, huh? 

I did promise the BHM/BF that I wouldn't post any more pics of myself like "that", so I gotta stick to my word. 

But... like I said... I posted enough of me on these boards over the past two years. It's time for others to show their wares.  There are some beautiful people in these parts... present company included!! 




HDANGEL15 said:


> *NOT on this thread <pout pout>
> 
> got a bf and not trying to win friends and influence bhm/ffa any more?
> 
> BUT HEY...you don't need any rep for something like that, right? *


----------



## escapist

<Starts Looking for his Camera and a Volunteer photographer> These are some great Pics!


----------



## Buffetbelly

Surlysomething said:


> Hmm. I didn't know my pics were that bad, thanks for letting me know. :doh:


 
Your pics are fine! You do have fans here....:wubu:


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> <Starts Looking for his Camera and a Volunteer photographer> These are some great Pics!



*volunteers!*

Er.....I need airfare....


----------



## Surlysomething

Buffetbelly said:


> Your pics are fine! You do have fans here....:wubu:




awww...thanks :blush:


----------



## escapist

> *volunteers!*
> 
> Er.....I need airfare....



Trying so hard to not say 1/2 the dirty stuff that comes to mind. I like having my clean cut nice guy image, but hey I do live in Vegas after all lol.


----------



## LillyBBBW

escapist said:


> Trying so hard to not say 1/2 the dirty stuff that comes to mind. I like having my clean cut nice guy image, but hey I do live in Vegas after all lol.



What?? If you have a clean cut nice guy image somewhere you keep it very well hidden.


----------



## Melian

LillyBBBW said:


> What?? If you have a clean cut nice guy image somewhere you keep it very well hidden.



Yeah, I was going to say....remember when you humped that goat? Sure, we all had a laugh, but that's hardly clean!


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> Yeah, I was going to say....remember when you humped that goat? Sure, we all had a laugh, but that's hardly clean!



I thought what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas?


----------



## Kimbo

Ninja Glutton said:


> Um... move to America.



No no no ....... please stay here!


----------



## Uriel

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea




Um, er...I've never wanted to be Canadian so much in all of my life. Wow...


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

Ack, I can't believe that I'm doing this...

I just snapped a few with the iPhone a little while ago.

Ha, I should have washed the mirror off first. Ah well, Impromptu, and all of that.


-Uriel


----------



## Melian

Uriel said:


> Ack, I can't believe that I'm doing this...
> 
> I just snapped a few with the iPhone a little while ago.
> 
> Ha, I should have washed the mirror off first. Ah well, Impromptu, and all of that.
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Purrrrr....wouldn't photoshop a shirt over that. Not even for BG


----------



## Uriel

Metal...

-Uriel 

View attachment Woot 020.JPG


----------



## Laina

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't leave the sultry MissBlueEyeDeath hangin'. This thread needs another fat girl.



I love, love, LOVE this picture. <3


----------



## Fable

Okay, so mine isn't exactly nekkid but I lovelovelove tattoos so I thought I'd share one of mine with you all


----------



## Uriel

Fable said:


> Okay, so mine isn't exactly nekkid but I lovelovelove tattoos so I thought I'd share one of mine with you all



That's actually adorable...

Who's to say that the saucy little Pirate Wench isn't naked under her outfit, eh?


-Uriel


----------



## Fable

Thanks, I'm thinking about adding some stuff to it. I'm really into the traditional tattoos and I got brass knuckles over my elbow a few months ago, maybe when I'm braver I'll post my others lol.


----------



## Uriel

Fable said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking about adding some stuff to it. I'm really into the traditional tattoos and I got brass knuckles over my elbow a few months ago, maybe when I'm braver I'll post my others lol.



Oddly enough, I (S0mehoe) have managed to stay Ink-free all of my life.
Never sure what would be the 'perfect' tattoo (One I wouldn't hate in 20 years). I almost got the staff for a piece of music that I wrote wound around an arm, and am currently considering a coral reef scene for one arm (I am an avid reefkeeper/aquariumist).

-Uriel


----------



## Fable

Do it, you only live once. I have 4 so far and 2 of them I have to actively look for (the knucks and one on my backside) and those were the 2 that were just fun. I say go for it!


----------



## johnnytattoos

Fable said:


> Okay, so mine isn't exactly nekkid but I lovelovelove tattoos so I thought I'd share one of mine with you all



Love your ink. I was going to post this in the tattoo thread, but I thought your pirate girl could use a friend.


----------



## Fable

Wow that's beautiful! Any suggestions on what I can add to mine?


----------



## johnnytattoos

Fable said:


> Wow that's beautiful! Any suggestions on what I can add to mine?


hmmmm..I'm not sure.. Maybe you should just post a pic of the tattoo on your backside while I think about it.


----------



## Fable

gah! i need a drink first


----------



## CBV_5150

Here some shots I just took for this thread!


View attachment Picture 18.jpg


View attachment Picture 19.jpg


View attachment Picture 20.jpg


View attachment Picture 25.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

Fable said:


> Wow that's beautiful! Any suggestions on what I can add to mine?



I notice Johnny's pirate girl has tattoos?


----------



## mediaboy

Laina said:


> I love, love, LOVE this picture. <3



That makes two of us.


----------



## Morbid

hey everyone.. ok I have posted belly pics in other threads so im going all out and posting my nude photos....

hope you enjoy and i would like feedback...
[email protected] 

View attachment pic#1.jpg


View attachment pic#2.jpg


View attachment pic#3.jpg


View attachment pic#4.jpg


View attachment pic#5.jpg


----------



## Morbid

ok these are the last two pics i have....

still would like the feed back


[email protected]


MorbidVampire in DimChat... 

View attachment pic#6.jpg


View attachment pic#7.jpg


View attachment Morbidztongue3.jpg


----------



## Fable

okay, here are my others :blush:


----------



## Morbid

Fable said:


> okay, here are my others :blush:





Very beautiful pictures Fable....  thank you for showing us 


Morbid


----------



## HDANGEL15

Fable said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking about adding some stuff to it. I'm really into the traditional tattoos and I got brass knuckles over my elbow a few months ago, maybe when I'm braver I'll post my others lol.


*
Fable, I think the pirate girl tattoo is PERFECT just the way it is, don't change it!!! Would love to see your other ink!*


----------



## Uriel

Fable said:


> okay, here are my others :blush:




Fable,if you ever need anything, you know, like an island or something...



-Uriel


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

Fable said:


> okay, here are my others :blush:



This is no lie,
This is no fable,
God, how I'd like to be naked
with you under the table.


----------



## johnnytattoos

LillyBBBW said:


> I notice Johnny's pirate girl has tattoos?


I think tattoos with tattoos are nifty


HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> Fable, I think the pirate girl tattoo is PERFECT just the way it is, don't change it!!!*


I agree with HDANGLE15..don't change anything. Very sexy Ms. Fable.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Fable said:


> okay, here are my others :blush:




Good Lord :smitten:


----------



## CBV_5150

Fable said:


> okay, here are my others :blush:




Amazing, just amazing!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Fable said:


> okay, here are my others :blush:



You are like the perfect female form. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Hole

Fable said:


> okay, here are my others :blush:



I like the arche (sp?) of your back.


----------



## Hole

Fulfilling a request...



I had to crop out quite a bit. 







Bum bum.

It's a little smaller now since I recently lost 3 kgs. Haha.


----------



## johnnytattoos

Hole said:


> Fulfilling a request...
> 
> 
> I had to crop out quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bum bum.
> 
> It's a little smaller now since I recently lost 3 kgs. Haha.



Hole, you have beautiful.....skin.


----------



## Morbid

Hole said:


> Fulfilling a request...
> 
> 
> 
> I had to crop out quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bum bum.
> 
> It's a little smaller now since I recently lost 3 kgs. Haha.





VERY SEXY!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Fable said:


> okay, here are my others :blush:



Woooo for cheesy pick-up lines!

Hey Fable, wanna be my secret Santa?


Ha ha, they never work


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Look at this sexy hunk of man meat 

View attachment 100_0327.JPG


View attachment 100_0329.JPG


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Hole, jesus. You nearly gave this man a heart attack. You are so lovely.


----------



## WillSpark

Ninja Glutton said:


> Hole, jesus. You nearly gave this man a heart attack. You are so lovely.



Ryori or Hole? 

Hole, wonderful picks. What could you have possibly cropped out?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ry&#333;ri;1028774 said:


> Look at this sexy hunk of man meat



*what a nice description.......that it is....umhmmm!!! * :smitten:


----------



## Smite

Holy @ Hole's pics :O


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hole said:


> Fulfilling a request...
> 
> 
> 
> I had to crop out quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bum bum.
> 
> It's a little smaller now since I recently lost 3 kgs. Haha.



*Flatlines*________________________________________:smitten:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

til I take some new ones


----------



## Love.Metal

Not naked, but close enough, right?

And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*


<3


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3



goddamn this thread is great


----------



## Smite

haha yeah. Nice pics love.metal.


----------



## CBV_5150

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3



Looks like that and loves metal, awesome!!!


----------



## WillSpark

Love.Metal:

Does anyone have a defibulator, I think those skulls just took my heart.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3



Quite the beautiful damsel. :smitten:


----------



## johnnytattoos

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3



Oh god, how I love seeing a sexy womans *ahem*...tattoos.:blink:


----------



## Uriel

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3



Very, um...very um....Um, yeah. 

-Uriel


----------



## LillyBBBW

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3



*jaw hits floor* OMG, you are BEAUTIFUL Love.Metal. :kiss2::shocked::kiss2: Those pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

Man, all the women who have posted on here look amazing and fantastic. All I can say is wow.


----------



## Jon Blaze

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



All right! Why didn't anyone tell me about the hot chicks here? WHO'S IN CHARGE? Because that person is pushing until I get tired! lol


----------



## escapist

You know that list your top FFA's/BHM thread isn't big enough for me to list my FFA Crushes and this thread just sealed the deal on that. I dig so many of ya, already....and the pics....very nice 

Love.Metal - Grrrr them panties, my darker side just loves'em.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

Pan-t-ies love sounding out that word. Mmmmm Tiffy. Do you accept marriage proposals ?


----------



## kinkykitten

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3





you sexy little thing!


----------



## kinkykitten

These aint very good but ... but i'll share seen as it's christmas and all lol


----------



## Von_Pudge

kinkykitten said:


> These aint very good but ... but i'll share seen as it's christmas and all lol



WOW Babe!
Is it any wonder that I wake up smiling, knowing that I get that for the rest of my life 
I want sex NOW damnitheh


----------



## Paquito

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea




this is definitely not a bad idea

It may be the best idea ever, actually :wubu:


----------



## Von_Pudge

I don't do sexy...so this will have to do.lol


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> WOW Babe!
> Is it any wonder that I wake up smiling, knowing that I get that for the rest of my life
> I want sex NOW damnitheh



:blush::blush: yours forever babe


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> I don't do sexy...so this will have to do.lol



JESUS!

Wow babe :blush: you look amazing  


My dream man 

and you ALWAYS do sexy


----------



## johnnytattoos

kinkykitten said:


> These aint very good but ... but i'll share seen as it's christmas and all lol



Oh Shit!
Mr.Pudge, you are a very fortunate man indeed.:bow:


----------



## Von_Pudge

johnnytattoos said:


> Oh Shit!
> Mr.Pudge, you are a very fortunate man indeed.:bow:


I certainly am


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



You have just made a bunch of guys mess up their monitors and keyboards. Lol.


----------



## WillSpark

kinkykitten said:


> These aint very good but ... but i'll share seen as it's christmas and all lol



D-d-d-dayum.


----------



## daddyoh70

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3



I would so wear those panties! Oh wait, this isn't the fetish thread is it :blush: Great pics Love.Metal!


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> I certainly am



:wubu::blush:


----------



## kinkykitten

WillSpark said:


> D-d-d-dayum.



heheehe :blush:


----------



## StridentDionysus

To all the ladies here but specially Love.Metal, kinkykitten and hole:


----------



## bigcheese211

That was sooo not a bad idea!


----------



## bigcheese211

Hole said:


> Wow, ladies you are all hot!
> 
> Since I started this afterall, I should post.



very very nice!


----------



## escapist

Ok this thread needs to have some kind of warning or advisory like: "WARNING: May cause, excessive rubbing, skin contact, self love, and abrasions if view for extended periods of time!" I better get some pics up before I get in trouble, maybe "chicken legs" will come over and snap them since she is in Vegas.


----------



## bigcheese211

Fable said:


> okay, here are my others :blush:



Very nice pictures! I like where you have directed ppl to kiss your butt. lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## LillyBBBW

Ninja Glutton said:


>



Ninja Glutton, you are sex on a stick! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Weeze

yupyup.
The Dell even makes it into my dirty photos 
Sorry for the bra, its....semi-nekkid.


----------



## Esther

Lucky Dell!
You are a total babe.



krismiss said:


> yupyup.
> The Dell even makes it into my dirty photos
> Sorry for the bra, its....semi-nekkid.


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


>



:O :O :O :O :O

Looking goooooood


----------



## Smite

:O very nice Kriss


----------



## Weeze

Smite said:


> :O very nice Kriss





Esther said:


> Lucky Dell!
> You are a total babe.



Aww. You're both so sweet 
Thanks!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

krismiss said:


> yupyup.
> The Dell even makes it into my dirty photos
> Sorry for the bra, its....semi-nekkid.




whoo! you look great


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## WillSpark

Good god! Von_Pudge, I envy you.

Seriously, kitten, you look incredible.
He's a lucky one, he is.


----------



## Von_Pudge

WillSpark said:


> Good god! Von_Pudge, I envy you.
> 
> Seriously, kitten, you look incredible.
> He's a lucky one, he is.



And the award for luckiest bastard ever goes to.....ME


----------



## Weeze

WhiteHotRazor said:


> whoo! you look great



Aww, thanks!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> And the award for luckiest bastard ever goes to.....ME



:blush::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Lavasse

krismiss said:


> yupyup.
> The Dell even makes it into my dirty photos
> Sorry for the bra, its....semi-nekkid.



Im never been jealous of a computer until right now :eat2:


----------



## Jackoblangada

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3



You look amazing, absolutly amazing


----------



## Von_Pudge

A belly has many uses...one of them is keeping a towel up.lol.


----------



## chicken legs

nice pic von pudge:wubu::eat2:


----------



## iheartsquishys

Looks like kinkykitten is awful lucky as well


----------



## WillSpark

Well, Von, I won't say you're a sexy beast, (I'm straight and you probably get that enough from kitten as is  ) but I will say I see why she loves your body. Mucho Kudos.


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> A belly has many uses...one of them is keeping a towel up.lol.



Pure SEX  I want some of that now!  x



chicken legs said:


> nice pic von pudge:wubu::eat2:



Isn't it just :wubu: lol



iheartsquishys said:


> Looks like kinkykitten is awful lucky as well



I am extremely lucky  Thanks!


----------



## Hole

Ninja Glutton said:


>



YUMMAY.


----------



## Hole

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3




See, girls like this make me think.. so maybe I am not straight.
Hotness.


----------



## Von_Pudge

kinkykitten said:


> Pure SEX  I want some of that now!  x
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it just :wubu: lol
> 
> 
> 
> I am extremely lucky  Thanks!




:blush::blush::blush: thank you.


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> See, girls like this make me think.. so maybe I am not straight.
> Hotness.



Lol.. likewise... although I am bi...  she is a hottie!



Von_Pudge said:


> :blush::blush::blush: thank you.



:wubu::kiss2: you're more gorgeous than you'll ever know my darling hubby  xxx


----------



## lightnin

I'm a new member and am still finding it hard to believe this place even exists. You people have a lot of intestinal fortitude to post pictures like this. I hate my self waaay too much to ever do that! Bravo!


----------



## bexy

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3



AWOOOOGA!!! Hummana hummana!!!! Gorgeous pics and gorgeous underwear too!!!  <3


----------



## kinkykitten

lightnin said:


> I'm a new member and am still finding it hard to believe this place even exists. You people have a lot of intestinal fortitude to post pictures like this. I hate my self waaay too much to ever do that! Bravo!



 Aww hope you find your confidence soon. And welcome!


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> A belly has many uses...one of them is keeping a towel up.lol.



I'm gonna stuff your face and make you grow


----------



## Uriel

I remember someone mentioned wanting some 'Moob-Cleavage'.
Hard to do with holding a cam, but...

...And, one for the Metal girls on here...Behemoth, anyone???









-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten

Great pics Uriel


----------



## chicken legs

uriel you look like a jock with some chunk-age...nice


----------



## Uriel

chicken legs said:


> uriel you look like a jock with some chunk-age...nice



Yeah, I'm not super sized or anything( 5'9", 250 or so) ...Haha, I'm 'petite' on here. That makes me snicker in-and-of-itself. I do spend a lot of time carrying buckets of ice and slingin' booze, so the muscles get a workout (And they complain...they would much rather be watching 'House' marathons and partaking of San Francisco's famous Dim Sum).
In my 20s (When I was a Muay Thai fanatic/weirdo...), I had a much lower body fat percentage, and even 'abs', if you can believe that (Not an 'abs of steel' sort, but you could see them). Anyways, girlfriends, good food & beer and age changed that a bit. 

Thanks for the compliment.:kiss2:


-Uriel


----------



## HDANGEL15

chicken legs said:


> uriel you look like a jock with some chunk-age...nice


*
TRUE THAT...........she says evillypurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring*

:smitten:


----------



## Weeze

chicken legs said:


> uriel you look like a jock with some chunk-age...nice



Ah, Chunkage. God, I love this word.


----------



## kinkykitten

krismiss said:


> Ah, Chunkage. God, I love this word.



Haha me tooooo :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten

bexylicious said:


> AWOOOOGA!!! Hummana hummana!!!! Gorgeous pics and gorgeous underwear too!!!  <3



Agreed  what a sexy little thing! :blush:


----------



## drewmega

Me getting dressed lol 

View attachment IMG_1321.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

drewmega said:


> Me getting dressed lol


 

Damn. Good morning.


----------



## Melian

Uriel said:


> ...And, one for the Metal girls on here...Behemoth, anyone???



True story: the last time I saw Behemoth, a chunk of bible hit me in the face. 

Anyway....sexy pics!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Damn. Good morning.



*SECONDED *


----------



## otherland78

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



WOW:blush:

That´s not fair please come and visit germany one time ;-)

really nice beautiful and sexy pics thanks ;-)


----------



## otherland78

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3



UIH!!!!!!!!!!

realy sexy beutaifulll ahhh!!!!


a little thin perhaps for my taste .....

but that changes with times i realized on the most girls ;-)

no really sexy pics thanks and

happy new years eve!!:blush:


----------



## ~da rev~

Love.Metal said:


> Not naked, but close enough, right?
> 
> And I haven't the foggiest why my butt is, um...foggy in the last one *giggles*
> 
> 
> <3




Excuse me while I wipe this drool from my chinny-chin-chin. :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW

otherland78 said:


> UIH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> realy sexy beutaifulll ahhh!!!!
> 
> 
> *a little thin perhaps for my taste .....*
> 
> but that changes with times i realized on the most girls ;-)
> 
> no really sexy pics thanks and
> 
> happy new years eve!!:blush:



LOL, gees! You can't win 'em all I guess.  You look great Love.Metal, but then you always do. <3


----------



## Smite

otherland is my 2008 German of the Year.


----------



## KingOfPain

Not exactly naked but what the hell...






Moob Shot!






Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to shower


----------



## chicken legs

nice moobs:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten

Very nice KingOfPain  :happy::bow:


----------



## CBV_5150

Hope you ladies like!


View attachment Picture 48.jpg


View attachment Picture 51.jpg


View attachment Picture 54.jpg


View attachment Picture 50.jpg


View attachment Picture 52.jpg


----------



## kojack

This is the best one I find from over the summer before I managed to get my beer belly.  It's cute and retarded at the same time...

Awesome photos everyone. Some of these ladies.... hot damn!


----------



## mimosa

Handsome Nice photo.



kojack said:


> This is the best one I find from over the summer before I managed to get my beer belly.  It's cute and retarded at the same time...
> 
> Awesome photos everyone. Some of these ladies.... hot damn!


----------



## otherland78

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea




WOW you look amazing a little naughty very ;-) sexy and so cute hummmmmmmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## kinkykitten

CBV_5150 said:


> Hope you ladies like!
> 
> 
> View attachment 56240
> 
> 
> View attachment 56241
> 
> 
> View attachment 56242
> 
> 
> View attachment 56243
> 
> 
> View attachment 56244



Very nice :bow: :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Louis KC said:


>



Too sweet....and you look hot, Louis 






Morbid said:


> hey everyone.. ok I have posted belly pics in other threads so im going all out and posting my nude photos....
> 
> hope you enjoy and i would like feedback...



Nice to see you posting Morbid 




kojack said:


> This is the best one I find from over the summer before I managed to get my beer belly.  It's cute and retarded at the same time...



How YOU doing, hot boy? 


Question: Why haven't I seen any pics of JohnnyTattoos or White Hot Razor in this thread??????


----------



## Karebehr

OK, I guess I'll try this too......never done this before.....lol
These were taken in my truck.

Please be kind! :blush:

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


View attachment Picture 2.jpg


View attachment Picture 3.jpg


View attachment Picture 4.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

wow can i cop a feel


----------



## kinkykitten

Karebehr said:


> OK, I guess I'll try this too......never done this before.....lol
> These were taken in my truck.
> 
> Please be kind! :blush:
> 
> View attachment 56359
> 
> 
> View attachment 56360
> 
> 
> View attachment 56361
> 
> 
> View attachment 56362



NICE  What a lovely ample belly  Thanks for sharing with us :bow:


----------



## Weeze

otherland78 said:


> WOW you look amazing a little naughty very ;-) sexy and so cute hummmmmmmmmmmmmm..............





otherland78 said:


> WOW:blush:
> 
> That´s not fair please come and visit germany one time ;-)
> 
> really nice beautiful and sexy pics thanks ;-)



Alright people.
That post is from PAGE ONE...
and also, she hasn't posted ANYTHING since the begining of november...

I think its time to let it go, kids.


----------



## Tyrael

For my second post, here are some pics..

Not a naked superhero yet, but its a start i guess :happy: 

View attachment ECP_00020.jpg


View attachment ECP_00022.jpg


View attachment ECP_00023.jpg


View attachment ECP_00024.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

nice tattoo...lets see the bottom of your belly..please:eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Karebehr said:


> OK, I guess I'll try this too......never done this before.....lol
> These were taken in my truck.


*
why exactly are you nekid in your truck, again??*


----------



## kinkykitten

Tyrael said:


> For my second post, here are some pics..
> 
> Not a naked superhero yet, but its a start i guess :happy:



Ooh lovely.. always nice to see a new face..... and a new belly :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

krismiss said:


> Alright people.
> That post is from PAGE ONE...
> and also, she hasn't posted ANYTHING since the begining of november...
> 
> I think its time to let it go, kids.


 
I was going to say the same thing myself but I didn't want the wrath. :doh:


----------



## Tyrael

As requested by Chicken legs, a bit more of the belly 

For the quality: i just made em and its 2:34 am here  so its kind of night 

I still dont feel that comfy about these pics, as you see its a bit deformed..
Wich should be explained as a GBP that didnt work out for me..:blush: 

View attachment ECP_00025.jpg


View attachment ECP_00026.jpg


View attachment ECP_00027.jpg


View attachment ECP_00028.jpg


View attachment ECP_00029.jpg


----------



## Karebehr

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> why exactly are you nekid in your truck, again??*



This is home away from home......nothing else to do tonight.....lol :blush:


----------



## kinkykitten

Tyrael said:


> As requested by Chicken legs, a bit more of the belly
> 
> For the quality: i just made em and its 2:34 am here  so its kind of night
> 
> I still dont feel that comfy about these pics, as you see its a bit deformed..
> Wich should be explained as a GBP that didnt work out for me..:blush:



They look just wonderful to me!!! :blush: Looking goooood


----------



## Weeze

Surlysomething said:


> I was going to say the same thing myself but I didn't want the wrath. :doh:



Meh, i don't care.

we chunky chicks have to stick together in these here parts...


----------



## chicken legs

love pic 4 and 5...mmmmmm Tyrael


----------



## Hole

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> why exactly are you nekid in your truck, again??*



LMAO!Too funny.


Great pics everyone. :happy:


----------



## ~da rev~

I took these pics a while ago and never had the courage to post them. But, here they are. Only, I'm not going to post the picture, just a link to the picture. So those who want to see can see, and those who don't can just steer away. 

#1. http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj60/Trppnclark1176/IMG_0236.jpg

#2. http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj60/Trppnclark1176/IMG_0237.jpg


----------



## Weeze

~da rev~ said:


> I took these pics a while ago and never had the courage to post them. But, here they are. Only, I'm not going to post the picture, just a link to the picture. So those who want to see can see, and those who don't can just steer away.
> 
> #1. http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj60/Trppnclark1176/IMG_0236.jpg
> 
> #2. http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj60/Trppnclark1176/IMG_0237.jpg



Is that a kitchen towel? If it is, it makes those 10x more epic. 
Nice pics Axel!!!


----------



## Tyrael

Some more pics! including:

Some kind of pose..
And a belly on a desk!  

View attachment ECP_00033.jpg


View attachment ECP_00032.jpg


View attachment ECP_00031.jpg


View attachment ECP_00030.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

da rev, that was a really cute picture with the kitchen towel


----------



## kinkykitten

Tyrael said:


> Some more pics! including:
> 
> Some kind of pose..
> And a belly on a desk!



Hmmmm... Kudos!!!  Keep em coming  :bow:


----------



## Tyrael

What?! more more more 

Pm or post some idea's i could use.. 

I aint that creative :happy:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Tyrael said:


> As requested by Chicken legs, a bit more of the belly
> 
> For the quality: i just made em and its 2:34 am here  so its kind of night
> 
> I still dont feel that comfy about these pics, as you see its a bit deformed..
> Wich should be explained as a GBP that didnt work out for me..:blush:



You're a cutie!


----------



## Allie Cat

Hmm. I'm feeling especially sadistic recently, maybe I should scar a few eyeballs and post here...  Or maybe not. I hear prospective employers tend to look you up online.


----------



## mimosa

Too cute.



Tyrael said:


> For my second post, here are some pics..
> 
> Not a naked superhero yet, but its a start i guess :happy:


----------



## Tyrael

kinkykitten said:


> Hmmmm... Kudos!!!  Keep em coming  :bow:





MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> You're a cutie!





mimosa said:


> Too cute.




Thanks for the kind reply's lady's

:blush::blush:


----------



## Hole

I was in a sexy mood.


----------



## Jackoblangada

Hole said:


> I was in a sexy mood.



And WOW aren't we so happy you you decided to share that mood. I highly encourage you to continue follow your instincts with this...


----------



## johnnytattoos

Hole said:


> I was in a sexy mood.



aphrodisiacal


----------



## Weeze

Is it weird that I can't stop staring at the shape of Hole's boobs???


----------



## Hole

Aw you guys. :blush:



krismiss said:


> Is it weird that I can't stop staring at the shape of Hole's boobs???



Lol.What's up with them?


----------



## Jackoblangada

Not in the least....they are spectacular!



krismiss said:


> Is it weird that I can't stop staring at the shape of Hole's boobs???


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hole said:


> Lol.What's up with them?



*i gotta ask, due to shape + size; are they real or bought?*


----------



## rmarion

i think it is only natural to stare at the shape of them. I find myself taking breaks from writing this message to stare at them.


----------



## Weeze

Bleh. I'm such a queeer sometimesssssss


----------



## Hole

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i gotta ask, due to shape + size; are they real or bought?*



LMAO. This is hilarious to me for a number of reasons. My father is middle-eastern. He would NEVER stand for that. They are real. I'm 20 years old and I'm a full time student with no job.And only recently did I afford to get braces on my teeth. My mother's side of the family aren't top heavy. I got it from my father's side.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hole said:


> LMAO. This is hilarious to me for a number of reasons. My father is middle-eastern. He would NEVER stand for that. They are real. I'm 20 years old and I'm a full time student with no job.And only recently did I afford to get braces on my teeth.



*COOL COOL...appreciate your honesty ....some women have generous bfs*


----------



## rmarion

For some reaseon I find it interesting and a little funny that you get your boobs from your dad


----------



## Tyrael

*Thinks: Don't Dribble, Don't Dribble!*


----------



## Louis KC

Hole said:


> I was in a sexy mood.



God damn your sexy Hole! Please move to TX!:smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten

Very tasty pictures as always hole :eat2: heheehee :happy:


----------



## ~da rev~

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Hole said:


> I was in a sexy mood.



I could not look at this today because I was at work. Great pictures Hole. Pinup style!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

krismiss said:


> Is it weird that I can't stop staring at the shape of Hole's boobs???





Hole said:


> Aw you guys. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.What's up with them?



They are perfect  
Lovely photos, Hole


----------



## Tyrael

Hole said:


> I was in a sexy mood.





I would die a happy man next to such a girl :blush:


----------



## Love.Metal

So, Hole...

I think you and I would make really pretty babies in some alternate universe *wink wink*


How about it??



You're drop-dead gorgeous, with an absolutely show-stopping face and body.
Creamed mah panties a lil'...fo' sho'


PS,
those underwear = ADORABLE. 

<3


----------



## kinkykitten

Love.Metal said:


> So, Hole...
> 
> I think you and I would make really pretty babies in some alternate universe *wink wink*
> 
> 
> How about it??
> 
> 
> 
> You're drop-dead gorgeous, with an absolutely show-stopping face and body.
> Creamed mah panties a lil'...fo' sho'
> 
> 
> PS,
> those underwear = ADORABLE.
> 
> <3



OOH hotness! 

Can I have in on the action too?? :blush: :blush: :happy: :eat2:


----------



## Oirish

Hole said:


> Wow, ladies you are all hot!
> 
> Since I started this afterall, I should post.



Wow...You are fine


----------



## Oirish

Missblueyedeath said:


> A few weekends ago, my bestie and I decided to drink wine, and partake.
> These photos are the results:



Looks like a hell of a time. You're friend is a cutie too!


----------



## WillSpark

Hole, may I be the next to say:

Whoo! Hotness!


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

I am jealous of that rug, Hole.


----------



## Allie Cat

I gotta say... I don't usually go for skinny girls, but Hole, you are gorgeous.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Hole said:


> I was in a sexy mood.



Holy jeez (no pun intended :happy. :smitten:

What choir of angels are you from? :wubu:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I took some okay pictures tonight, and I haven't taken pictures in months, so hey... why not post 'em? 
The kinda naked ones go in this thread... and the other ones go in the "cute pictures" thread. ...I'm so organized!!


----------



## Wagimawr

Was wondering if these would make their way over here.  Very nice!


----------



## StridentDionysus

I <3 this thread. It always find a way to make my day


----------



## Ninja Glutton

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I took some okay pictures tonight, and I haven't taken pictures in months, so hey... why not post 'em?
> The kinda naked ones go in this thread... and the other ones go in the "cute pictures" thread. ...I'm so organized!!



You are a lovely pixie queen of beauty and grace :smitten:


----------



## Hole

rmarion said:


> For some reaseon I find it interesting and a little funny that you get your boobs from your dad



Haha, well my grandma (RIP) , my aunts and quite a few of my cousins are top heavy. But ofcourse we get hips and a big butt to go along with that.




Louis KC said:


> God damn your sexy Hole! Please move to TX!:smitten:



I've always loved texan accents. 



kinkykitten said:


> Very tasty pictures as always hole :eat2: heheehee :happy:



Thank you, Sarah.  You should post some more! I'm jealous of you!



LillyBBBW said:


> I could not look at this today because I was at work. Great pictures Hole. Pinup style!




Thanks Lilly. You are always so nice. :wubu:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They are perfect
> Lovely photos, Hole



Thanks!

:


----------



## Hole

*Tyrael:*:blush:*speechless*



Love.Metal said:


> So, Hole...
> 
> I think you and I would make really pretty babies in some alternate universe *wink wink*
> 
> 
> How about it??
> 
> 
> 
> You're drop-dead gorgeous, with an absolutely show-stopping face and body.
> Creamed mah panties a lil'...fo' sho'
> 
> 
> PS,
> those underwear = ADORABLE.
> 
> <3




Haha, you are too cute. :blush:
In a heartbeat Love Metal. :wubu:





kinkykitten said:


> OOH hotness!
> 
> Can I have in on the action too?? :blush: :blush: :happy: :eat2:



:bow:



Oirish said:


> Wow...You are fine



So are you. :smitten:

*
Will:* Thanks honey.



*
Ryoiri:*I'm very flattered.. thanks. *kisses*


*NINJA:* LOL. No angel here. Thanks Ninja, you're a sweetheart.



*MARY:* You are breathtakingly stunning!

____________________________________________________________________




Surly, women on this site post many 'sexy' photos of themselves, some everyday, a lot more than ME.. I don't judge them. I don't see you on their back. All I get is snarky remarks for some reason. Leave me alone, please.


----------



## escapist

Hole said:


> I was in a sexy mood.



what to say.....satin......black....candles...u fill in the rest


----------



## kinkykitten

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I took some okay pictures tonight, and I haven't taken pictures in months, so hey... why not post 'em?
> The kinda naked ones go in this thread... and the other ones go in the "cute pictures" thread. ...I'm so organized!!



Damn girl... you are so amazingly beautiful! Chris is one lucky guy!!!! :blush: :happy:


----------



## escapist

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I took some okay pictures tonight, and I haven't taken pictures in months, so hey... why not post 'em?
> The kinda naked ones go in this thread... and the other ones go in the "cute pictures" thread. ...I'm so organized!!



i am jealous of that red blanket...


----------



## Tyrael

:huh::blink::shocked:



:doh:


----------



## Weeze

Wow.
Props to Mary for reminding me that i'm a bisizual bisexual xD
VERY pretty, chica!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

comicbookguy.jpg

BEST... THREAD... EVER...


----------



## Wantabelly

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I took some okay pictures tonight, and I haven't taken pictures in months, so hey... why not post 'em?
> The kinda naked ones go in this thread... and the other ones go in the "cute pictures" thread. ...I'm so organized!!



Classy naked.... that's what this thread needed... thanks for bringing it hun <3


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> I was in a sexy mood.



Fuck, what're you trying to do to me!?! I have to go to work in 30 minutes, Bartending for the EFF VIP party...I'm going to be standing there trying to um...well, adjusting quite a lot.

Crap... What're your father's thoughts on blue-haired suitors? 

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> Surly, women on this site post many 'sexy' photos of themselves, some everyday, a lot more than ME.. I don't judge them. I don't see you on their back. All I get is snarky remarks for some reason. Leave me alone, please.



Well said.

What is the point in making inflammatory (And whiny) responses detracting from someone else's contributions to the thread?
It's not like Hole is some troll that is posting crass nudes to get a rise. These are very tasteful pictures, none of them violating any tenets of either good taste or forum rules. I realize that I am new here, as well as the fact that one would have to delve deep into old threads to find such, but I wonder just how many times this sort of snarky comment has appeared when one of the non-BBW girls posts...?

And for the record, I like BBWs, though my taste tend more towards the 'Coop' style of body, so they are probably too skinny for most FAs.
Some guys aren't into BBWs, just as some of these girls wouldn't like blue hair, or long hair, or older guys (I'm 39, for example).
I do, however, also appreciate slimmer girls, and they should not be made to feel as if they are doing something bad when they wish to share.

Tell you what Surly, if one of these guys said something bad about a BBW's pictures, I'd jump to their defense just as fast as I saw the affront (Faster perhaps, I'm a fat person too...). I had some asshole chucked from the club where I work last weekend for telling one of our dancers (Who is probably 240 or so, on a 5'7" frame) that she was too fat to be go-go dancing. He's lucky I didn't smash his nose in for making her cry.


-Uriel, the Defender of all things FFA.


----------



## DjfunkmasterG

Hole said:


> I was in a sexy mood.



HOT DAMN! :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Hole said:


> *
> 
> Surly, women on this site post many 'sexy' photos of themselves, some everyday, a lot more than ME.. I don't judge them. I don't see you on their back. All I get is snarky remarks for some reason. Leave me alone, please.*


*



Haha. I love that you thought I was referring to you when I wasn't at all. Way to make it all about you. Trust me, if I had something to say to you specifically, I would mention your name.*


----------



## Surlysomething

Uriel said:


> Well said.
> 
> What is the point in making inflammatory (And whiny) responses detracting from someone else's contributions to the thread?
> It's not like Hole is some troll that is posting crass nudes to get a rise. These are very tasteful pictures, none of them violating any tenets of either good taste or forum rules. I realize that I am new here, as well as the fact that one would have to delve deep into old threads to find such, but I wonder just how many times this sort of snarky comment has appeared when one of the non-BBW girls posts...?
> 
> And for the record, I like BBWs, though my taste tend more towards the 'Coop' style of body, so they are probably too skinny for most FAs.
> Some guys aren't into BBWs, just as some of these girls wouldn't like blue hair, or long hair, or older guys (I'm 39, for example).
> I do, however, also appreciate slimmer girls, and they should not be made to feel as if they are doing something bad when they wish to share.
> 
> Tell you what Surly, if one of these guys said something bad about a BBW's pictures, I'd jump to their defense just as fast as I saw the affront (Faster perhaps, I'm a fat person too...). I had some asshole chucked from the club where I work last weekend for telling one of our dancers (Who is probably 240 or so, on a 5'7" frame) that she was too fat to be go-go dancing. He's lucky I didn't smash his nose in for making her cry.
> 
> 
> -Uriel, the Defender of all things FFA.




And again, if I didn't mention your name or her name, it wasn't about you guys. But I like how you think it was.  And people that pretty much just post pictures all the time, in my opinion, are trolls on this board. But I never mentioned my opinion on that until you brought it up here.


----------



## Wantabelly

Surlysomething said:


> And again, if I didn't mention your name or her name, it wasn't about you guys. But I like how you think it was.  And people that pretty much just post pictures all the time, in my opinion, are trolls on this board. But I never mentioned my opinion on that until you brought it up here.



You're not alone with that opinion...


----------



## Uriel

Surlysomething said:


> And again, if I didn't mention your name or her name, it wasn't about you guys. But I like how you think it was.  And people that pretty much just post pictures all the time, in my opinion, are trolls on this board. But I never mentioned my opinion on that until you brought it up here.



While I need to be brief, as work draws near, I didn't think anything was directed at me. Seriously, though, your pro-BBW/ negative towards non BBW FFAs comments have surfaced previously. Why bother making negative comments (To anyone) regarding what they post?
This _is_ a post your picture thread. The Forum doesn't have 15 of these of page one or anything, just one. You could just as easily not look in here at all (Although I know you deserve to see the big guys in their glory as well, so this your right to peek like everyone else).
I will now refrain from posting new pictures, which were of my new hair, and not my belly in any event.
Expecting further retort, I have to apologize in advance for my typos, as my further posts will be from my phone, at work, between making martinis.

In lighter news, the girl that I am smitten with (And who is a chubby girl/ BBW) seems to be liking me back. I can only hope my overall recent positive /self assured attitude, brought about by finding this wonderful place (And it's love for fat guys) is due in part to all of the very enlightening discourse that I have engaged in here, as well as the occasional :eat2::smitten: or  that my photos get.

Thanks again ladies.

-Uriel


----------



## Melian

Uriel said:


> I will now refrain from posting new pictures, which were of my new hair, and not my belly in any event.
> 
> -Uriel



Uh...I'm afraid you're still going to have to post those.

Here is my offering :wubu::wubu::kiss2:

Good luck with the new lady.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wantabelly said:


> You're not alone with that opinion...




I'm glad i'm not


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> comicbookguy.jpg
> 
> BEST... THREAD... EVER...



Fo' Shnizzle! ;D

More hot men please! 

No Pic whoring though please!


----------



## Von_Pudge

kinkykitten said:


> Fo' Shnizzle! ;D
> 
> More hot men please!
> 
> No Pic whoring though please!



Lol no, god forbid someone posting pics in a picture thread


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> Lol no, god forbid someone posting pics in a picture thread



hahahahahaa REP!  :kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Somebody order a picture whore?


----------



## Allie Cat

LillyBBBW said:


> Somebody order a picture whore?



If you're a picture whore, then the world needs more picture whores.

...in other words, very nice


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LillyBBBW said:


> Somebody order a picture whore?



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

I am most jealous of your confidence Lilly :bow:


----------



## Hole

LillyBBBW said:


> Somebody order a picture whore?



Hahaha. I love you.


----------



## Melian

LillyBBBW said:


> Somebody order a picture whore?



GODDAMNIT LILLY!

You have to throw that down and distract everyone from the entertaining fight!!!!! SHAME ON YOU.

Hehe...but wow, you are one sexy lady.

:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Louis KC said:


> If it was up to me, all the girls of all shapes and sizes on this board would be posting their totally nude pics shot from behind, with their hineys in the air and biting a pillow while moaning my name! Any takers ladies? My PM box is open! :smitten:




*is secretly turned on but refuses to let it show* :blush: :batting:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Louis KC said:


> If it was up to me, all the girls of all shapes and sizes on this board would be posting their totally nude pics shot from behind, with their hineys in the air and biting a pillow while moaning my name! Any takers ladies? My PM box is open! :smitten:



I'm such a whore that I HAVE one of those. No sound though and I'm only nibbling the pillow. I'm on a diet.


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> Fuck, what're you trying to do to me!?! I have to go to work in 30 minutes, Bartending for the EFF VIP party...I'm going to be standing there trying to um...well, adjusting quite a lot.
> 
> Crap... What're your father's thoughts on blue-haired suitors?
> 
> -Uriel



Wear loose pants.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I will come back and rep anyone that reps Lilly for me




Yeah....I'm on a diet, too, Lilly  :kiss2: 

View attachment Lilly.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will come back and rep anyone that reps Lilly for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....I'm on a diet, too, Lilly  :kiss2:



aaaaaand... Louis KC wins the prize!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LillyBBBW said:


> aaaaaand... Louis KC wins the prize!




I am "out of rep" at this time but will be sure to come back for you Louis......



I likes repping Louis anyways....... :batting:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

LillyBBBW said:


> Somebody order a picture whore?



Your booty is beyound beautiful. As an assman, I give both of your cheeks two thumbs up! And another thing up as well... :blush:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will come back and rep anyone that reps Lilly for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....I'm on a diet, too, Lilly  :kiss2:



You have a really crazy color scheme. That would give me a seizure. My desktop is so minimalistic.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ninja Glutton said:


> Your booty is beyound beautiful. As an assman, I give both of your cheeks two thumbs up! And another thing up as well... :blush:



Awww Ninja, you're so sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Tyrael

Dont ask.. alchohol, people trippin over nothing..
Payback time  

View attachment ECP_00059.jpg


View attachment ECP_00058.jpg


View attachment ECP_00057.jpg


View attachment ECP_00054.jpg


View attachment ECP_00053.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm such a whore that I HAVE one of those. No sound though and I'm only nibbling the pillow. I'm on a diet.



 Go for it lady! Rep for you!  :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ninja Glutton said:


> You have a really crazy color scheme. That would give me a seizure. My desktop is so minimalistic.



It's a program called "WindowBlinds" an online friend gave me a few years back. That particular scheme is called "In the Garden". Kind of like an addendum program to the schemes that windows already offers when you get the computer....

Thought you might like to see more of it.... 

View attachment more.JPG


----------



## Tyrael

the last for today... 

View attachment ECP_00056.jpg


View attachment ECP_00055.jpg


View attachment ECP_00052.jpg


View attachment ECP_00051.jpg


View attachment ECP_00050.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tyrael said:


> Dont ask.. alchohol, people trippin over nothing..
> Payback time



hahaha! I LOVE the last one Tyrael!


----------



## kinkykitten

Tyrael said:


> Dont ask.. alchohol, people trippin over nothing..
> Payback time



Haha  I asked for more men and i recieved... :bow: :bow:


----------



## Tyrael

What?! i was spilling wine.. that would be a sin!:bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's a program called "WindowBlinds" an online friend gave me a few years back. That particular scheme is called "In the Garden". Kind of like an addendum program to the schemes that windows already offers when you get the computer....
> 
> Thought you might like to see more of it....



Oh okay. I've heard of windows blinds. I'm on a mac now myself, but I was on PCs for most of my computing life.

Here is my minimalistic desktop for comparison.


----------



## Tyrael

If she needs to, i dont think shes the only one...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Tyrael said:


> If she needs to, i dont think shes the only one...



/agree wholeheartedly


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ninja Glutton said:


> Oh okay. I've heard of windows blinds. I'm on a mac now myself, but I was on PCs for most of my computing life.
> 
> Here is my minimalistic desktop for comparison.



Funny...I prefer seeing flowers and pretty colors over boobies


----------



## LillyBBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Funny...I prefer seeing flowers and pretty colors over boobies



Lie! more words


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Funny...I prefer seeing flowers and pretty colors over boobies



Penelope Cruz is delicious. And the grayscale of the image fits my color scheme. You can't blame a man for color coordinating!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LillyBBBW said:


> Lie! more words



You caught me..... 



Ninja Glutton said:


> Penelope Cruz is delicious. And the grayscale of the image fits my color scheme. You can't blame a man for color coordinating!



Black and white works okay for me  

View attachment angel 3.JPG


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Ok.

#1 - This is a picture thread, titled post your sexiest pics nekkid, that's exactly what's going on here. Everyone's following the rules there is no trolling posting pictures in a picture thread.

#2 - Personal attacks are completely uncalled for and not tolerated.

#3 - Can we please get away from the bickering and get back into the "fun" spirit of the thread. 

So, with that being said, the ugliness needs to stop now.

/mod


----------



## Ninja Glutton

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok.
> 
> #1 - This is a picture thread, titled post your sexiest pics nekkid, that's exactly what's going on here. Everyone's following the rules there is no trolling posting pictures in a picture thread.
> 
> #2 - Personal attacks are completely uncalled for and not tolerated.
> 
> #3 - Can we please get away from the bickering and get back into the "fun" spirit of the thread.
> 
> So, with that being said, the ugliness needs to stop now.
> 
> /mod



Exactly. I bow before your wisdom.


----------



## Hole

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok.
> 
> #1 - This is a picture thread, titled post your sexiest pics nekkid, that's exactly what's going on here. Everyone's following the rules there is no trolling posting pictures in a picture thread.
> 
> #2 - Personal attacks are completely uncalled for and not tolerated.
> 
> #3 - Can we please get away from the bickering and get back into the "fun" spirit of the thread.
> 
> So, with that being said, the ugliness needs to stop now.
> 
> /mod



Thank you.


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> Exactly. I bow before your wisdom.



Ditto.... at last.. we have a voice of reason.. c'mon guys, lets get back to the topic


----------



## kinkykitten

Tyrael said:


> the last for today...



Speaking of which.....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I think I cleaned up the majority of the ugliness. None of this belongs here. Honestly, it's infuriating enough that people feel the need to look down on people because of their preferences outside this site. 

Yes this is Dimensions, "Where Big is Beautiful." And this board exists so that there is a place for those of us that find big men beautiful/handsome/attractive/hot, whatever you want to call it.

Just because some of the posters are thin women who find big men hot does not mean they can't post pics here. There are numerous threads where thin male FAs post their pictures without receiving negativity. 

Really, I hate having to clean up big messes like this. For the most part we can all get along and don't have the drama and ugliness. 

Let's try to get back to that.

/mod

And tomorrow...after I go blonde I just may post a pic or two...and then if I get my Marilyn piercing I may post a few more...in Pic threads because that's what we have them here for.


----------



## Cors

Well-said, Banshee. 

Take a look at the Paysite board. Many webmodels post nothing but pictures! Does that make them trolls? What about BBWs who are not webmodels, but do the same thing on the Weight Board? The male FAs are obviously not complaining. Are they blinded by lust? Or could it be because on a thread or board dedicated to sexy pictures, posting them actually contributes to purpose of that thread? 

I haven't seen BBWs on the main boards complain about how FAs go crazy when certain girls post. I am sure they might feel insecure too, when FAs go on and on about how they prefer a certain body type (say, extreme Pear) or how women of a certain weight (above 500 for example) are their idea of perfection. 

I don't see anything wrong with someone posting pictures to boost their ego. In fact, it is even encouraged on appropriate threads and many BBWs actually talk about how it has helped improve their self-esteem. Smaller girls should be allowed to do this too, if they so wish. I understand that there are plenty of other places for them, but hey if they are interested in BHMs then they have every right to be appreciated here.


----------



## Surlysomething

I really can't help but laugh. I don't think there's anything else I can do. 

In the very wise words of Homer J. Simpson - "Never try"



This actually happens to be one of my favourite threads.


----------



## Smite

Hole and Lilly :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## WillSpark

Anyone can be beautiful at any size no matter what. Prime examples: The massive contrast of body type between the women on this thread. Hole and Lilly as prime examples. Both pull off exceptionally beautiful with grace, tact, class, and a bit of ass. (see what I did there?) 

I love all you guys so dang much! This is one of my favorite places on the web! :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I think I cleaned up the majority of the ugliness. None of this belongs here. Honestly, it's infuriating enough that people feel the need to look down on people because of their preferences outside this site.
> 
> Yes this is Dimensions, "Where Big is Beautiful." And this board is in place so that there is a place for those of us that find big men beautiful/handsome/attractive/hot, whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Just because some of the posters are thin women who find big men hot does not mean they can't post pics here. There are numerous threads where thin male FAs post their pictures without receiving negativity.
> 
> Really, I hate having to clean up big messes like this. For the most part we can all get along and don't have the drama and ugliness.
> 
> Let's try to get back to that.
> 
> /mod
> 
> And tomorrow...after I go blonde I just may post a pic or two...and then if I get my Marilyn piercing I may post a few more...in Pic threads because that's what we have them here for.



I am officially BITTER and Jealous! :doh: I want a monroe so.bad.ly. Can't wait for the pics, I know the blonde will look stunning on you. (and the monroe )


----------



## Allie Cat

What's a monroe? o.o


----------



## LillyBBBW

Divals said:


> What's a monroe? o.o



It's a lip piercing made to look like a birthmark.


----------



## Allie Cat

LillyBBBW said:


> It's a lip piercing made to look like a birthmark.



Ohhh ok, I've seen those before, I just didn't know what they were called.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

LillyBBBW said:


> It's a lip piercing made to look like a birthmark.



For some reason that piercing makes me melt like no other.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

LillyBBBW said:


> It's a lip piercing made to look like a birthmark.



Hehe, that's a Madonna piercing. A monroe piercing is on the other side of the cheek and a little bit higher.

*giggles* I was debating between those two piercings, thats the only reason I know the difference. xP


----------



## LillyBBBW

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hehe, that's a Madonna piercing. A monroe piercing is on the other side of the cheek and a little bit higher.
> 
> *giggles* I was debating between those two piercings, thats the only reason I know the difference. xP



I thought a madonna was on the left? Must have got them mixed up. I was close though.


----------



## chicken legs

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm such a whore that I HAVE one of those. No sound though and I'm only nibbling the pillow. I'm on a diet.




Looks like your ready for a spanking. I am totally bi when it comes to that.
(rubbing hands together)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Feeling apprehensive...... but what the hell


Not to mention, I'm scared of a thread on the main board so it makes posting pics here easier  

View attachment nudey 016.jpg


View attachment PICT1960.JPG


View attachment PICT1969.JPG


View attachment PICT1952.JPG


----------



## Wagimawr

Luscious and lovely as always.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Feeling apprehensive...... but what the hell
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I'm scared of a thread on the main board so it makes posting pics here easier



Woohooo Greenie! Very nice. 

Let's see how brave I get this weekend. lol


----------



## kinkykitten

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Feeling apprehensive...... but what the hell
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I'm scared of a thread on the main board so it makes posting pics here easier



Beautiful! I love the colour of your hair too... it's so pretty


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

LillyBBBW said:


> I thought a madonna was on the left? Must have got them mixed up. I was close though.




Yeah, I'm just a tool, that's the only reason I know the difference. But either way, both types of piercings look awesome. Well, one or the other. Haha.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Feeling apprehensive...... but what the hell
> Not to mention, I'm scared of a thread on the main board so it makes posting pics here easier



Gosh I love the color of your hair. 



LillyBBBW said:


> Somebody order a picture whore?



And I gotta say that this picture is just model-worthy.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Feeling apprehensive...... but what the hell
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I'm scared of a thread on the main board so it makes posting pics here easier



Another masterful booty. You are sexy as hell. My pirate pajamas suddenly feel a bit tighter. :smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten

Not that naked

And looking very moody :doh:


----------



## Wagimawr

Naked enough  and lovely!


----------



## chicken legs

kinkykitten said:


> Not that naked
> 
> And looking very moody :doh:



I think your ready to grace some magazine covers


----------



## LillyBBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Feeling apprehensive...... but what the hell
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I'm scared of a thread on the main board so it makes posting pics here easier



Wow. GEF you are simply breathtaking! Gorgeous.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wagimawr said:


> Luscious and lovely as always.





BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Woohooo Greenie! Very nice.
> 
> Let's see how brave I get this weekend. lol





kinkykitten said:


> Beautiful! I love the colour of your hair too... it's so pretty





MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Gosh I love the color of your hair.





Ninja Glutton said:


> Another masterful booty. You are sexy as hell. My pirate pajamas suddenly feel a bit tighter. :smitten:






LillyBBBW said:


> Wow. GEF you are simply breathtaking! Gorgeous.



Thank you very much to all of you- you make my day :happy: :bow:




kinkykitten said:


> Not that naked
> 
> And looking very moody :doh:



I love the bra! Pretty in pink


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

kk. so not that bold but here are two cell phone pictars from last night. One first one got sent to my guy because he was dragging his feet to bed...do you think it worked?


----------



## Cors

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> kk. so not that bold but here are two cell phone pictars from last night. One first one got sent to my guy because he was dragging his feet to bed...do you think it worked?



Nice picture titles! Would work for me. <3 

It looks more sexual if you rotate it upside down though, if that is what you are after.


----------



## SanDiega

Here goes nothing.


----------



## Riller

SanDiega said:


> Here goes nothing.



:wubu: Wow...very hot...


----------



## Uriel

SanDiega said:


> Here goes nothing.





Oh my...

My long held love for Latinas has just been stoked yet again. You are simply delicious.


-Uriel


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SanDiega said:


> Here goes nothing.



We need to cuddle soon :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Jackoblangada

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> kk. so not that bold but here are two cell phone pictars from last night. One first one got sent to my guy because he was dragging his feet to bed...do you think it worked?



Looking Good!!!!


----------



## WillSpark

All awesome....just awesome. That's it. :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> kk. so not that bold but here are two cell phone pictars from last night. One first one got sent to my guy because he was dragging his feet to bed...do you think it worked?




I love the new hair...and your smile is as warm and lovely as ever  :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> kk. so not that bold but here are two cell phone pictars from last night. One first one got sent to my guy because he was dragging his feet to bed...do you think it worked?



If I got the first picture, I would've been halfway there before I even stepped in the bedroom. Goddamnssss


----------



## kinkykitten

Wagimawr said:


> Naked enough  and lovely!



:blush: Thanks hun :kiss2:



chicken legs said:


> I think your ready to grace some magazine covers



Wow... awww :blush::blush:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love the bra! Pretty in pink



Thanks chick  

Thanks everyone.. I feel warm and fuzzy inside now :blush: :happy: lol


----------



## Lavasse

SanDiega said:


> Here goes nothing.



So when ya wanna get married :smitten:


----------



## Hole

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Feeling apprehensive...... but what the hell
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I'm scared of a thread on the main board so it makes posting pics here easier



Hello fellow redhead. You look georgous. I hope I don't creep you out by saying you have an awesome butt!


----------



## Hole

SanDiega said:


> Here goes nothing.



Woaah mama! Hot.



kinkykitten said:


> Not that naked
> 
> And looking very moody :doh:



Sexy more like. 



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> kk. so not that bold but here are two cell phone pictars from last night. One first one got sent to my guy because he was dragging his feet to bed...do you think it worked?



It better have! Wonderful smile, you have there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hole said:


> Hello fellow redhead. You look georgous. I hope I don't creep you out by saying you have an awesome butt!



Lol, nope not at all. Thank you very much


----------



## HDANGEL15

*OK...not really nekid..but i took some nekid and coulnd't get the nipples cut out for DIMS purposes..so keeping it simple...PM for more details LOLOL 

o ya i suck as self-timer..but wtf*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OK...not really nekid..but i took some nekid and coulnd't get the nipples cut out for DIMS purposes..so keeping it simple...PM for more details LOLOL
> 
> *


*

Va va voom- gorgeous- what a rack  *


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Feeling apprehensive...... but what the hell
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I'm scared of a thread on the main board so it makes posting pics here easier



oh my, I've become a big fan of redheads


----------



## chicken legs

SanDiega said:


> Here goes nothing.



nice pics...you look like Eva Mendes...i totally need to buy new underwear before i post a pic


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

SanDiega said:


> Here goes nothing.



whoo sexy! you and your little dog...not the dog I just wanted to use the line haha.
very nice chica


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OK...not really nekid..but i took some nekid and coulnd't get the nipples cut out for DIMS purposes..so keeping it simple...PM for more details LOLOL
> 
> o ya i suck as self-timer..but wtf*



Wow... you are so sexy.


----------



## Esther

kinkykitten said:


> Not that naked
> 
> And looking very moody :doh:



You seem to have the nicest undergarments ever!
My solid coloured bras are looking awfully fuddy duddy right now, haha!


----------



## Esther

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> kk. so not that bold but here are two cell phone pictars from last night. One first one got sent to my guy because he was dragging his feet to bed...do you think it worked?



Helloooo!
If the pictures didn't work, I suggest checking his pulse!


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> Sexy more like.



Aww not a patch on you lovely :blush:



Esther said:


> You seem to have the nicest undergarments ever!
> My solid coloured bras are looking awfully fuddy duddy right now, haha!



Thank you so much!!!  :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OK...not really nekid.. so keeping it simple...
> o ya i suck as self-timer..but wtf*


*
thinking these 2 might be better, as i really am not too hot with the self-timer, I need a volunteer to help here...
* 

View attachment JAN_2009 2.jpg


View attachment JAN_2009 3.jpg


----------



## Hole

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thinking these 2 might be better, as i really am not too hot with the self-timer, I need a volunteer to help here...
> *



Hell of a rack! :happy:They look bigger than mine.


----------



## Karebehr

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thinking these 2 might be better, as i really am not too hot with the self-timer, I need a volunteer to help here...
> *



WOW!!! :smitten:.....very beautiful HD Angel......if you need a volunteer, I'm available! Very nice everyone.....thanks for letting us see who we have been reading on here....keep 'em coming!


----------



## Cors

Hole said:


> Hell of a rack! :happy:They look bigger than mine.



Bigger than mine too! Hot cougar!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thinking these 2 might be better, as i really am not too hot with the self-timer, I need a volunteer to help here...
> *



Really really hot cougar :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> oh my, I've become a big fan of redheads



:happy: :wubu: :kiss2: 
.


----------



## Tyrael

Some pics i just made  

View attachment ECP_00061.jpg


View attachment ECP_00062.jpg


View attachment ECP_00063.jpg


----------



## Tyrael

I tought i could also do the towel trick :blush::blush::blush::doh: 

View attachment ECP_00064.jpg


View attachment ECP_00065.jpg


View attachment ECP_00066.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

awww i want to play with u :eat2:


----------



## KingOfPain

Another of me


----------



## Surlysomething

KingOfPain said:


> Another of me


 

nice.....camera...


----------



## kinkykitten

Oh my goodness Tyrael!!!! :smitten:

What a belly!!!!! :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## chicken legs

KingOfPain said:


> Another of me



VIVA LAS VEGAS...:eat2:


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

Looks like Tigger has a good view.


----------



## kinkykitten

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Looks like Tigger has a good view.



Lmao! I never noticed that! :doh: haha


----------



## chicken legs

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Looks like Tigger has a good view.



omg that is tooo funny...thanks for the tickle


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> nice.....camera...



*OMG ((SURLY))) I was gonna say the exact same thing..and the scenario
isn't too shabby either.......*


----------



## Melian

kinkykitten said:


> Lmao! I never noticed that! :doh: haha



LOL now you have to move it to the "Who's horny?" thread


----------



## kinkykitten

Melian said:


> LOL now you have to move it to the "Who's horny?" thread



Hahahahaa   Tigger got the horn!


----------



## mikey787

Here's a few more for the thread 

View attachment 13012009229.jpg


View attachment 13012009232.jpg


View attachment 13012009233.jpg


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

kinkykitten said:


> Lmao! I never noticed that! :doh: haha



I wish I was Tigger now. Be glad it wasn't a Elmo Live he probably would hump that ass lol.


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Feeling apprehensive...... but what the hell
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I'm scared of a thread on the main board so it makes posting pics here easier



Heart palpitations.

Sweat.

Dry mouth.

Shortness of breath.

I'm feeling a bit light headed. I haven't been this excited since I found a Playboy when I was twelve!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Canonista said:


> Heart palpitations.
> 
> Sweat.
> 
> Dry mouth.
> 
> Shortness of breath.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit light headed. I haven't been this excited since I found a Playboy when I was twelve!




Lol, thank you so much Sweetie. You really are too good to me  :bow:


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, thank you so much Sweetie. You really are too good to me  :bow:



Who's being good to who? You're the one posting the awesome pics!


----------



## kinkykitten

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Looks like Tigger has a good view.





WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> I wish I was Tigger now. Be glad it wasn't a Elmo Live he probably would hump that ass lol.



LMFAO :happy::bow:


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> A belly has many uses...one of them is keeping a towel up.lol.



Sorry hun... but Von_Pudge was the original and best of the towel trick

:wubu::wubu::wubu: Dan :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Tyrael said:


> I tought i could also do the towel trick


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Holy shit, I haven't visited this thread in quite some time. Goddamn, you ladies are a giant mind fuck! I'd love to do you all! Amazing, the lot of ya!


----------



## kinkykitten

This picture actually makes me look like I have a bit of boobage as opposed to the usually barely there... :happy:


----------



## biggins480

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Cougar represent........*



Who would not want to cuddle with that!:smitten:


----------



## Uriel

kinkykitten said:


> This picture actually makes me look like I have a bit of boobage as opposed to the usually barely there... :happy:



funny, the first thing that I looked at was that wonderful shade of green eye shadow. And for the record, all boobs are wonderful! 



-Uriel


----------



## StarScream!

Pretty sure I'll regret this, but fuck it...lol...Hope you girls enjoy

StarScream!

*
Taken tonight in the bathroom mirror*





*Late at night, right before getting dirty...haha*




*
Early in the morning, right after getting dirty*





*My fat belly* 





*Showering*





*Playing with my moobs*





*My backside* :blush:





*And this one takes the cake, a little fetish action*


----------



## kinkykitten

*swoooons, goes light headed and faints* 

:eat2: Speachless!  :smitten:

Awesome ink too


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> funny, the first thing that I looked at was that wonderful shade of green eye shadow. And for the record, all boobs are wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



 hehe  :blush:


----------



## chicken legs

StarScream! said:


> Pretty sure I'll regret this, but fuck it...lol...Hope you girls enjoy
> 
> StarScream!
> 
> *
> Taken tonight in the bathroom mirror*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Late at night, right before getting dirty...haha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Early in the morning, right after getting dirty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My fat belly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Showering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Playing with my moobs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My backside* :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this one takes the cake, a little fetish action*



oh....my....goodness....
speechless
Thanks


----------



## HDANGEL15

*((((STARSCReAM)))
I always thought you were the handsomest....and still do <swooooooooon> *:wubu:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

StarScream! said:


> Pretty sure I'll regret this, but fuck it...lol...Hope you girls enjoy
> 
> StarScream!
> 
> *
> Taken tonight in the bathroom mirror*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Late at night, right before getting dirty...haha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Early in the morning, right after getting dirty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My fat belly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Showering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Playing with my moobs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My backside* :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this one takes the cake, a little fetish action*



Damn you for being so effin' sexy!!


----------



## bexy

kinkykitten said:


> This picture actually makes me look like I have a bit of boobage as opposed to the usually barely there... :happy:



I'm mad that I repped you for the other piccies instead of this one, as this one is even more beautiful!! So consider this a public repping ma lady!!


----------



## Canonista

Hole said:


> Oppps............. EDIT
> 
> Haha, I posted pics that were too naughty. I forgot the graphics rule. :blush:
> 
> Here are some innocent ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the depressing face and smudged eyeliner.



http://www.bhphotovideo.com

Quick! Someone buy her a better camera! I NEED hi-res shots of Hole!


----------



## kinkykitten

bexylicious said:


> I'm mad that I repped you for the other piccies instead of this one, as this one is even more beautiful!! So consider this a public repping ma lady!!



:blush::blush: Aww thanks beautiful


----------



## Hole

Sarah, I love that photo of you and the eyeshadow suits you!
There are pros to not having big boobs. One major one is they will take a lot more time to sag. 



Canonista said:


> http://www.bhphotovideo.com
> 
> Quick! Someone buy her a better camera! I NEED hi-res shots of Hole!




Haha. It's to add to the 'effect'.  

In all seriousnes though, I have a Nokia N70, so there's 2 cameras. One is much better quality than the other and has a flash.I just tend to use the shitty cam because it takes up less memory. I lost my memory card.

Sorry for the long explanation :/

Here is a photo taken with the better lens.


----------



## Louis KC

Hole said:


> Sarah, I love that photo of you and the eyeshadow suits you!
> There are pros to not having big boobs. One major one is they will take a lot more time to sag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. It's to add to the 'effect'.
> 
> In all seriousnes though, I have a Nokia N70, so there's 2 cameras. One is much better quality than the other and has a flash.I just tend to use the shitty cam because it takes up less memory. I lost my memory card.
> 
> Sorry for the long explanation :/
> 
> Here is a photo taken with the better lens.



Am I the only one who touches myself when the lovely Hole posts pictures?:wubu:


----------



## StarScream!

kinkykitten said:


> *swoooons, goes light headed and faints*
> 
> :eat2: Speachless!  :smitten:
> 
> Awesome ink too



Haha, :blush::wubu::smitten: Thank you.


----------



## StarScream!

chicken legs said:


> oh....my....goodness....
> speechless
> Thanks



 your welcome


----------



## StarScream!

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((((STARSCReAM)))
> I always thought you were the handsomest....and still do <swooooooooon> *:wubu:



Awww, thank you. :wubu: I've always thought you where pretty damn hot as well. :eat2:


----------



## StarScream!

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn you for being so effin' sexy!!



 sorry?


----------



## StarScream!

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thinking these 2 might be better, as i really am not too hot with the self-timer, I need a volunteer to help here...
> *



Ooh, I like these pictures. :eat1:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> Pretty sure I'll regret this, but fuck it...lol...Hope you girls enjoy
> 
> StarScream!
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Showering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Playing with my moobs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My backside* :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this one takes the cake, a little fetish action*




Marry me?? :smitten:


----------



## Von_Pudge

kinkykitten said:


> This picture actually makes me look like I have a bit of boobage as opposed to the usually barely there... :happy:



Mmm Iraq.lol.

Sexy sexy sexy wife!:smitten:


----------



## StarScream!

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Marry me?? :smitten:



I do :wubu:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

lol...this is so wrong...but hey I'm 18....  

View attachment nakey2.jpg


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> I do :wubu:



I'll hold you on that


----------



## cammy

StarScream! said:


> Pretty sure I'll regret this, but fuck it...lol...Hope you girls enjoy
> 
> StarScream!
> 
> *
> Taken tonight in the bathroom mirror*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Late at night, right before getting dirty...haha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Early in the morning, right after getting dirty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My fat belly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Showering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Playing with my moobs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My backside* :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this one takes the cake, a little fetish action*



Oh yes, StarScream...we so wickedly enjoy!


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> Mmm Iraq.lol.
> 
> Sexy sexy sexy wife!:smitten:



:blush:

LOL it's not _Iraq_ it's *MyRack*

May I also add, you have a very nice one too  :eat2:


:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> :blush:
> 
> LOL it's not _Iraq_ it's *MyRack*
> 
> May I also add, you have a very nice one too  :eat2:
> 
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:




ahhhh your bra is adorable


----------



## StarScream!

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol...this is so wrong...but hey I'm 18....



:shocked: dUHDUHdduhduuummmlaaaummmugh....

PS - sorry can't form coherent words...haha :wubu:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> :shocked: dUHDUHdduhduuummmlaaaummmugh....
> 
> PS - sorry can't form coherent words...haha :wubu:



mmmmm move up here and u can have me cutie


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol...this is so wrong...but hey I'm 18....



As a leg man I have to ask: "where's the rest?"


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ahhhh your bra is adorable



Aw thanks... yours too!  Nice pic :happy::happy:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> As a leg man I have to ask: "where's the rest?"



lol that is a good question...im 5'1 wheres the rest of me????  lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> Aw thanks... yours too!  Nice pic :happy::happy:



lol now we all know ur sexxxxier :happy:


----------



## Uriel

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol...this is so wrong...but hey I'm 18....



Yes, that is wrong...but only because this is suppossed to be a _Nekkid thread_. (Stupid bra...)

-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Uriel said:


> Yes, that is wrong...but only because this is suppossed to be a _Nekkid thread_. (Stupid bra...)
> 
> -Uriel



hey im following rules... no pink areas lol. and im not posting any nude online ever....thats for in person only lol


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol that is a good question...im 5'1 wheres the rest of me????  lol



I'm 6'2. I can loan ya some...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> I'm 6'2. I can loan ya some...



nah im gooooood i like being a shortie in some aspects.


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> nah im gooooood i like being a shortie in some aspects.



I'm a total leg man, and legs on short women are even better! 

I just took some pics but it'll be a while before I can post em'. I need to find the Canon software to load it to my confuser. It all got deleted when I re-did my machine after it caught teh interweb herpes a month or so ago.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol...this is so wrong...but hey I'm 18....



Wow what a gorgeous pic


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> I'm a total leg man, and legs on short women are even better!
> 
> I just took some pics but it'll be a while before I can post em'. I need to find the Canon software to load it to my confuser. It all got deleted when I re-did my machine after it caught teh interweb herpes a month or so ago.



ahhh the wonders of a camera phone.... lol but i am jealous u have a camera....better quality pics for sure.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Ninja Glutton said:


> Wow what a gorgeous pic



awwwww  thank u dear


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ahhh the wonders of a camera phone.... lol but i am jealous u have a camera....better quality pics for sure.



It's just a Canon XTi, but the glass rocks. It's a Canon 24-70 f/2.8 L series lens.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> It's just a Canon XTi, but the glass rocks. It's a Canon 24-70 f/2.8 L series lens.



like i said....totally envious.... :doh:


----------



## StarScream!

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> like i said....totally envious.... :doh:



Want me to come take some pictures of you. :eat2:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> Want me to come take some pictures of you. :eat2:



mmm we can take pics together....but my bods for your eyes only


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## SanDiega

Ninja Glutton said:


>




new desktop background please and thankyou


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Ninja Glutton said:


>



Gawgeous!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Very handsome, Ninja :bow:


----------



## Hole

Ninja Glutton said:


>



You are sexy. :O


----------



## Love.Metal

Starscream and Ninja have just made this very sick little girl a very happy, horny little girl *droolage*


God, this thread is better than chicken noodle soup any day!
You gentlemen are astoundingly sexy


<3


----------



## StarScream!

Love.Metal said:


> Starscream and Ninja have just made this very sick little girl a very happy, horny little girl *droolage*
> 
> 
> God, this thread is better than chicken noodle soup any day!
> You gentlemen are astoundingly sexy
> 
> 
> <3



Awww, glad I could be part of making you feel better :blush:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> Awww, glad I could be part of making you feel better :blush:



u made me come come come :smitten: hehehehehehe  so when am i going to be re-embursed for all this lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Love.Metal said:


> Starscream and Ninja have just made this very sick little girl a very happy, horny little girl *droolage*
> 
> 
> God, this thread is better than chicken noodle soup any day!
> You gentlemen are astoundingly sexy
> 
> 
> <3



I was happy to oblige


----------



## chicken legs

Ninja Glutton said:


>



mmmmmmm...beelllyyyy...(drools)


----------



## chicken legs

mikey787 said:


> Here's a few more for the thread
> 
> View attachment 56915
> 
> 
> View attachment 56916
> 
> 
> View attachment 56917



MMMM...bellly closups....mmmm

Next time show those legs...


----------



## Canonista

For your "right click, save as..." pleasure (and geared toward nobody in particular) I give you...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> For your "right click, save as..." pleasure (and geared toward nobody in particular) I give you...



lol....i can honestly say im surprised with the beastiality, Canonista lol


----------



## Uriel

Stupid Photoshop is giving me grief...so, in order to not just be a tease, here's one.

-Uriel


----------



## chicken legs

StarScream! said:


> Pretty sure I'll regret this, but fuck it...lol...Hope you girls enjoy
> 
> StarScream!
> 
> *My backside* :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this one takes the cake, a little fetish action*



This is for you big daddy:eat2:

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...eo/x1hzqb_benny-bennasi-whos-your-daddy_music


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> Stupid Photoshop is giving me grief...so, in order to not just be a tease, here's one.
> 
> -Uriel



Very nice. :wubu:


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> Very nice. :wubu:



Funny, that T-shirt fell right after that shot, thus the pic that I edited out...Hehehe


-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Uriel said:


> Funny, that T-shirt fell right after that shot, thus the pic that I edited out...Hehehe
> 
> 
> -Uriel



haha not bad pic dear i must say :bow:


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol....i can honestly say im surprised with the beastiality, Canonista lol



Now if I was into that, wouldn't it be "I'd tap that ass's ass"?


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

ah what the hell....heres another....im honestly convinced i am the most unphotogenice person everrrrr. lol i look a ton better in person i promise lol....so no hasty responses asking if trojan ever settled the lawsuit my mother filed.... 

View attachment nakey 1.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Uriel said:


> Stupid Photoshop is giving me grief...so, in order to not just be a tease, here's one.
> 
> -Uriel


 
mmm...belly....:eat2:


----------



## Hole

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah what the hell....heres another....im honestly convinced i am the most unphotogenice person everrrrr. lol i look a ton better in person i promise lol....so no hasty responses asking if trojan ever settled the lawsuit my mother filed....



You're hot.


----------



## Esther

Ninja Glutton said:


>



Frig, are you ever cute!


----------



## Esther

Canonista said:


> For your "right click, save as..." pleasure (and geared toward nobody in particular) I give you...




dssfhgkjfdsfj


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Hole said:


> You're hot.



look who's talking


----------



## Esther

StarScream! said:


> Pretty sure I'll regret this, but fuck it...lol...Hope you girls enjoy
> 
> StarScream!



I enjoyed :smitten:


----------



## Esther

Uriel said:


> Funny, that T-shirt fell right after that shot, thus the pic that I edited out...Hehehe
> 
> 
> -Uriel



(proceeds to imagine that):wubu:


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah what the hell....heres another....im honestly convinced i am the most unphotogenice person everrrrr. lol i look a ton better in person i promise lol....so no hasty responses asking if trojan ever settled the lawsuit my mother filed....



You're a beautiful young woman and you're quite photogenic. 

You NEED to get in front of a knowledgable photographer with professional grade cameras, lenses, and lighting. Even the semi-pro photog who'll do your senior photos is going to have an easy time shooting you.


----------



## Canonista

Esther said:


> dssfhgkjfdsfj


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> You're a beautiful young woman and you're quite photogenic.
> 
> You NEED to get in front of a knowledgable photographer with professional grade cameras, lenses, and lighting. Even the semi-pro photog who'll do your senior photos is going to have an easy time shooting you.



i beg to differ...  lol im poor....i aint getting senior pics...thats money that could be going towards my books!!! Im financially independant making minumum wage lol...and im a student...i cant afford to spend my paycheck so frivolously lol....unlike the spoiled rich kids i go to school with *death glare* thanks for the compliment though!!!! I may have to steal your camera haha :happy:


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> i beg to differ...  lol im poor....i aint getting senior pics...thats money that could be going towards my books!!! Im financially independant making minumum wage lol...and im a student...i cant afford to spend my paycheck so frivolously lol....unlike the spoiled rich kids i go to school with *death glare* thanks for the compliment though!!!! I may have to steal your camera haha :happy:



Go to http://www.Photography-On-The.net and look in both the "people" and "glamour & nude" forums for photographers in your area. You may very well find a talented amateur who'd do it for super-cheap.


----------



## StarScream!

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah what the hell....heres another....im honestly convinced i am the most unphotogenice person everrrrr. lol i look a ton better in person i promise lol....so no hasty responses asking if trojan ever settled the lawsuit my mother filed....



OH MY GOD *faints*:smitten:


----------



## escapist

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> i beg to differ...  lol im poor....i aint getting senior pics...thats money that could be going towards my books!!! Im financially independant making minumum wage lol...and im a student...i cant afford to spend my paycheck so frivolously lol....unlike the spoiled rich kids i go to school with *death glare* thanks for the compliment though!!!! I may have to steal your camera haha :happy:



Hey girl, back in the day I had little to no money either, I did a cheep dye job with some Hydrogen peroxide and cheery Koolaid then had my friends mom take pics of me in a park, and I ended up with one of the coolest Senior Photo's  Just an idea


----------



## kinkykitten

Canonista said:


>



Epic pic..... loool


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

Canonista said:


>



Ok, I am trying to figure out how all this happend in the pic. Hmmm seems like the UPS driver veered off the road getting away from the cops. After the cops catch him the guy with the tux steals the sowing machince and makes him a tux and wala he has him a new tux and a new sowing machine . Hmmm topic is "Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid" thats how we Texans say nekkid well at least I do. Well lets see what pic could I take of me nekkid. Hmmmm I'll have to think on this one. As with Greg House I must go think which means I must play with my balls and my slinky. Yes define those terms in your own way I really mean balls and slinky.


----------



## chicken legs

Uriel said:


> Stupid Photoshop is giving me grief...so, in order to not just be a tease, here's one.
> 
> -Uriel



nice .... soapdish..lol


----------



## kinkykitten

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Ok, I am trying to figure out how all this happend in the pic. Hmmm seems like the UPS driver veered off the road getting away from the cops. After the cops catch him the guy with the tux steals the sowing machince and makes him a tux and wala he has him a new tux and a new sowing machine . Hmmm topic is "Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid" thats how we Texans say nekkid well at least I do. Well lets see what pic could I take of me nekkid. Hmmmm I'll have to think on this one. As with Greg House I must go think which means I must play with my balls and my slinky. Yes define those terms in your own way I really mean balls and slinky.



LOL crazy. crazy theory... I like it


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah what the hell....heres another....im honestly convinced i am the most unphotogenice person everrrrr. lol i look a ton better in person i promise lol....so no hasty responses asking if trojan ever settled the lawsuit my mother filed....



You are so sexy!


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

Hmmm I see some people have posted non nekkid pics. I just took one of me on my new G1 Google phone I have. I'm nekkid it's just not a sexual part of my body though. Ok now lets see here I need to upload the photo here and then post it here ok I think I've got this now.






To me this counts as nekkid since my face has no makeup therefore it is nekkid. Though I don't wear any kind of makeup at all. Bleh I got my haircut today and my bangs are like totally wrong like oh muh gah! Lol.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> OH MY GOD *faints*:smitten:



haha please....youre a gazillion times sexier..... and ill cath you in my arms...im a strong B1tch


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

escapist said:


> Hey girl, back in the day I had little to no money either, I did a cheep dye job with some Hydrogen peroxide and cheery Koolaid then had my friends mom take pics of me in a park, and I ended up with one of the coolest Senior Photo's  Just an idea



lol see your hawt though....ahhh anyways...i think ill just have canonista and all yall come up for a little photoshoot, although not the one yall wanted  and thennnn yeah itll be a party


----------



## nrj1986

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah what the hell....heres another....im honestly convinced i am the most unphotogenice person everrrrr. lol i look a ton better in person i promise lol....so no hasty responses asking if trojan ever settled the lawsuit my mother filed....



You can't be even cuter in real life unless you are the cutest girl in the world. 

Ok...that might actually be possible...


----------



## kinkykitten

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Hmmm I see some people have posted non nekkid pics. I just took one of me on my new G1 Google phone I have. I'm nekkid it's just not a sexual part of my body though. Ok now lets see here I need to upload the photo here and then post it here ok I think I've got this now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me this counts as nekkid since my face has no makeup therefore it is nekkid. Though I don't wear any kind of makeup at all. Bleh I got my haircut today and my bangs are like totally wrong like oh muh gah! Lol.



Awwwwh hello! It's nice to put a face to a name :happy: :bow:


----------



## Uriel

nrj1986 said:


> You can't be even cuter in real life unless you are the cutest girl in the world.
> 
> Ok...that might actually be possible...



Um, she is indeed very cute, but the cutest girl in the World sent me some photos last night that made my heart skip a beat (Or three)...
She knows who she is.
:smitten:


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

Surlysomething said:


> mmm...belly....:eat2:



Why thank you.

It jiggles and wiggles and dances about too...



-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

Esther said:


> (proceeds to imagine that):wubu:




Only my cat saw (And she just meowed for me to get out of the way, since she likes to drink from the faucet... )




-Uriel

PS: I think she was looking at my ass...I know that my gay male cat was.


----------



## Uriel

chicken legs said:


> nice .... soapdish..lol



Hey! 
At least I have soap....and toilet paper.

I only mention it because these are my two pet peeves when visiting people's houses. Why is it that so many guys never have soap in their bathroom?


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> Hey!
> At least I have soap....and toilet paper.
> 
> I only mention it because these are my two pet peeves when visiting people's houses. Why is it that so many guys never have soap in their bathroom?



Lol... 

Great, you have basic hygiene skills! I'm impressed!


----------



## chicken legs

Uriel said:


> Hey!
> At least I have soap....and toilet paper.
> 
> I only mention it because these are my two pet peeves when visiting people's houses. Why is it that so many guys never have soap in their bathroom?



Hehehehe...i was really impressed ....with the soapdish. That is a true sign of a guy's hotness:wubu:


----------



## Uriel

I have far better than basic skills, Bratty Kitten.
Some of us shower daily, wear cologne, trim our nails and even our nose hairs (Sorry, TMI, but a friend of mine's gf is always yelling and trimming his, since he doesn;t care. He is also sort of smelly...Hehe). 
I'm just saying that it is enough work for you girls already, it's nice whn a guy takes a little initiative when it comes to cleanliness.


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> I have far better than basic skills, Bratty Kitten.
> Some of us shower daily, wear cologne, trim our nails and even our nose hairs (Sorry, TMI, but a friend of mine's gf is always yelling and trimming his, since he doesn;t care. He is also sort of smelly...Hehe).
> I'm just saying that it is enough work for you girls already, it's nice whn a guy takes a little initiative when it comes to cleanliness.



Lol.. Good to know! I don't know many women that like men with poor personal hygiene :blink:

Nice to know that there are more guys out there who actually make the effort


----------



## Esther

Canonista said:


>



WOW!
That is the best thing ever! hahahaha


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


>



You have a fan named WHR.


----------



## Canonista

Surlysomething said:


>



The word "motorboat" comes to mind...:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Looking most excellent Surly. :bow:
You're inspiring me to take some more boobage photos


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looking most excellent Surly. :bow:
> You're inspiring me to take some more boobage photos



[spank]



[/spank]


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


>



Wow. So sexy. You're about to burst out of your clothes :eat2::eat2::smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone :blush:


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

Ninja Glutton said:


> Wow. So sexy. You're about to burst out of your clothes :eat2::eat2::smitten:



Ya why aren't you turning green lol She-Hulk Grrrr. Mmmm motorboat.


----------



## Wagimawr

Surlysomething said:


> Belly and Boobs


yummy and yummy. nice panties too


----------



## StarScream!

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> haha please....youre a gazillion times sexier..... and ill cath you in my arms...im a strong B1tch



Awww, *falls into your arms* 
 
Now what are you going to do with me? 

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## likeitmatters

Canonista said:


> The word "motorboat" comes to mind...:wubu::wubu::wubu:




I am speechless...are they ready to be pulled or what? dont think the wonderbra could give them much lift...lol

a thing of beauty....


:bow::bow:


----------



## chicken legs

StarScream! said:


> Awww, *falls into your arms*
> 
> Now what are you going to do with me?
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:




hey, Wait a sec....does this mean no more eye candy?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wagimawr said:


> yummy and yummy. nice panties too



I love her bra, too.....and want to know where she got it


----------



## Wagimawr

whoooooooooops.

didn't notice the bra


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

chicken legs said:


> hey, Wait a sec....does this mean no more eye candy?



bodily yes....well post some body pics of us together after he comes up


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> Awww, *falls into your arms*
> 
> Now what are you going to do with me?
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



hold u as tight as I can and never let you go....:wubu:


----------



## Canonista

likeitmatters said:


> I am speechless...are they ready to be pulled or what? dont think the wonderbra could give them much lift...lol
> 
> a thing of beauty....
> 
> 
> :bow::bow:



See the movie "The Wedding Crashers".


----------



## Surlysomething

you guys are hilarious


----------



## StarScream!

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> hold u as tight as I can and never let you go....:wubu:



:wubu::smitten:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> :wubu::smitten:



lol i cant wait for u to come up


----------



## StarScream!

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol i cant wait for u to come up



Me either, I wish I could leave right now and come up. 

Hopefully very very soon!:blush:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> Me either, I wish I could leave right now and come up.
> 
> Hopefully very very soon!:blush:



your health is way more important to me than a few weeks...take your time baby


----------



## ahtnamas

things happen in the dark.....


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

ahtnamas said:


> things happen in the dark.....



awwwww cute!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Allie Cat

ahtnamas said:


> things happen in the dark.....



Oooh. I likes whats I sees. And I makes everythings plurals.


----------



## Louis KC

ahtnamas said:


> things happen in the dark.....



What a lovely set of lovely's!:eat2:


----------



## Esther

ahtnamas said:


> things happen in the dark.....



Awesome racks happen in the dark!


----------



## Crystal

Esther said:


> Awesome racks happen in the dark!



Seriously!

Ahtnamas, I am totally jealous. You are so well proportioned and you look beautiful. 

I wish I had something worth mentioning up top...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

CrystalUT11 said:


> Seriously!
> 
> Ahtnamas, I am totally jealous. You are so well proportioned and you look beautiful.
> 
> I wish I had something worth mentioning up top...



ah big boobies have their downside! I have bad back pain, its hard to find bras and when ya do they arent cute, and guys are real pigs about it...

they are nice in theory...but believe me nothing to be jealous of...

though her breasts are rather nice *sits and satres while eating some fruit loops* :eat1:


----------



## Cors

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah big boobies have their downside! I have bad back pain, its hard to find bras and when ya do they arent cute, and guys are real pigs about it...
> 
> they are nice in theory...but believe me nothing to be jealous of...
> 
> though her breasts are rather nice *sits and satres while eating some fruit loops* :eat1:



I'm a 28G and believe me, you CAN find gorgeous bras! The UK is generally better for that though, but sites like Curvylicious have good prices and charge a low flat-rate for shipping! 

Can't do much about men being pigs unfortunately. /hate


----------



## ~da rev~

What a great thread!

Nice pics, everyone!


----------



## Lavasse

ahtnamas said:


> things happen in the dark.....



Very very very nice things happen apparently!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

ahtnamas... so cute! Lovely pic :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

CrystalUT11 said:


> Seriously!
> 
> Ahtnamas, I am totally jealous. You are so well proportioned and you look beautiful.
> 
> I wish I had something worth mentioning up top...



I agree! lol.. Totally envious! hehe. I barely fill an A cup :blush: aaargh


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> I wish I had something worth mentioning up top...



Disagreement! Your boobies are very nice


----------



## Alan

ahtnamas said:


> things happen in the dark.....




Ahhh..."the Queen of the Niles"  Nice


----------



## Tanuki

ahtnamas said:


> things happen in the dark.....



Very lovely pic :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

all I see is a black square, haha


----------



## ahtnamas

CrystalUT11 said:


> Seriously!
> 
> Ahtnamas, I am totally jealous. You are so well proportioned and you look beautiful.
> 
> I wish I had something worth mentioning up top...




Trust me, nothing to be jealous of at all! There are days (most infact) where I wish I was about 1/2 my size. 
If you want, I'll be more then happy to share some w/ you


----------



## ahtnamas

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah big boobies have their downside! I have bad back pain, its hard to find bras and when ya do they arent cute, and guys are real pigs about it...
> 
> they are nice in theory...but believe me nothing to be jealous of...
> 
> though her breasts are rather nice *sits and stares while eating some fruit loops* :eat1:



I've learned it doesn't matter if the bra isn't cute if no one's looking at it. 

fruit loops and boobs... Can't argue with that


----------



## ahtnamas

Cors said:


> I'm a 28G and believe me, you CAN find gorgeous bras! The UK is generally better for that though, but sites like Curvylicious have good prices and charge a low flat-rate for shipping!
> 
> Can't do much about men being pigs unfortunately. /hate



:smitten:
I'm totally going on a bra shopping spree!!


----------



## Canonista

ahtnamas said:


> I've learned it doesn't matter if the bra isn't cute if no one's looking at it.
> 
> fruit loops and boobs... Can't argue with that




<---Prefers women without bras.

Free movement = yummy goodness!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> <---Prefers women without bras.
> 
> Free movement = yummy goodness!



hey canonista heres those legs you were looking for....but clothed


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

ahhh i forgot to attach...im an idiot i know lol 

View attachment legzzz.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Seriously long legs there, or so it seems  very nice.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Wagimawr said:


> Seriously long legs there, or so it seems  very nice.



oh god no...I'm 5'1...maybe its the angle lol


----------



## Hole

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ahhh i forgot to attach...im an idiot i know lol




Are you on the can?


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Hole said:


> Are you on the can?



lmao u know it...nah im on the floor chilling...texting people...didnt feel like going to class haha


----------



## Canonista

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ahhh i forgot to attach...im an idiot i know lol



Shorts! We need shorts! 

(Can you have a friend hold your camera and take the shot for you? A "hips to toes" shot would be the awesomest thing ever!)


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Canonista said:


> Shorts! We need shorts!
> 
> (Can you have a friend hold your camera and take the shot for you? A "hips to toes" shot would be the awesomest thing ever!)



haha maybe when bobby comes up he will


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

good lord


----------



## Hole

WhiteHotRazor said:


> good lord



What's wrong?


----------



## Uriel

WhiteHotRazor said:


> good lord




I know that this is the 'mad' face, but it looks like the 'You kids Get Off Of My Lawn!!!' face...



-Uriel


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Uriel said:


> I know that this is the 'mad' face, but it looks like the 'You kids Get Off Of My Lawn!!!' face...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



that's called the clint squint


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

WhiteHotRazor said:


> good lord



Hahaha! :doh: +


----------



## Love.Metal

WhiteHotRazor said:


> good lord




If you are "good lord-ing" over what I think you are "good lord-ing" about...then yes.


Yes, I shall second that "good lord".
[the resident agnostic is using religious terminology! Abort annoying topics, quick!]


----------



## Love.Metal

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hahaha! :doh: +




*glances over shoulder* Holy shit!!

I did not see you there...I mean, I know we like, share a brain...but quit stalking me!!

haha.

I kid. Follow me, my other-side-of-the-country twin.

[although these days, it seems to be turning into more of a CUNTry...]

<3


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

WhiteHotRazor said:


> good lord



ahhhh whatd I do this time? >.< :doh:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ahtnamas said:


> things happen in the dark.....



Very sexy picture


----------



## Melian

Love.Metal said:


> If you are "good lord-ing" over what I think you are "good lord-ing" about...then yes.
> 
> 
> Yes, I shall second that "good lord".
> [the resident agnostic is using religious terminology! Abort annoying topics, quick!]




I think this is what you're trying to say.....THREADCRUSH!!!!

(with leg, for those interested )


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Melian said:


> I think this is what you're trying to say.....THREADCRUSH!!!!
> 
> (with leg, for those interested )



Damn the need for giving out more reputation before I give it to you again!


----------



## Melian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn the need for giving out more reputation before I give it to you again!



It's the thought that counts :kiss2:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Melian said:


> I think this is what you're trying to say.....THREADCRUSH!!!!
> 
> (with leg, for those interested )



schweet boots!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

ahh why do i feel i've ruined this thread?? >.< please enlighten me if i'v done so....hmm....we need more naked nesssss


----------



## Melian

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ahh why do i feel i've ruined this thread?? >.< please enlighten me if i'v done so....hmm....we need more naked nesssss



It's the naked thread.....this thread will never die, no matter how much anyone wants that, so no worries.


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> good lord




pretty ridiculous, eh? :doh:


----------



## Love.Metal

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn the need for giving out more reputation before I give it to you again!




Repped.

Because really, whether it comes from you or me, it's the same.

We are..._the same_<---said in spooky, ominous voice


<3

Holy shitballs, I just realized that this is post #666 on this thread.
Tonight shall be awesome now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> good lord



You're much nicer than I am....I was thinking more along the lines of:

OH MY FUCKING GAWD :doh:


----------



## Crystal

ahtnamas said:


> Trust me, nothing to be jealous of at all! There are days (most infact) where I wish I was about 1/2 my size.
> If you want, I'll be more then happy to share some w/ you



I'll definitely take you up on that! :happy:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

mmmm I love the haters... :wubu: hate me how you wish I'm ALL good and a bag of chips :eat1: so have fun talking behind my back. (Note: not directed at anyone spefically: those who are saying crap you know who you are


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JFX....can someone PLEASE post a nekkid picture again? :doh:


*looks over at WHR* :batting:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> JFX....can someone PLEASE post a nekkid picture again? :doh:
> 
> 
> *looks over at WHR* :batting:



I would but my camera has been *Hijacked *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I would but my camera has been *Hijacked *



I guess we will have to make do then......got a webcam baby


----------



## ahtnamas

Nekkidness


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

ahtnamas said:


> Nekkidness



:happy: Yay threads back


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I don't know about everyone else....but I just repped the hell out of Ahtnamas 

Some really lovely boobage you have going on there Lady :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I would rep her if I could because that's one hell of a pic.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I would rep her if I could because that's one hell of a pic.



agreed :happy: thats definitely up there with the best pics on the thread for sure


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know about everyone else....but I just repped the hell out of Ahtnamas
> 
> Some really lovely boobage you have going on there Lady :bow: :bow: :bow:



Thanks...
Took all day of thinking about it to get up the courage to do that.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

ahtnamas said:


> Thanks...
> Took all day of thinking about it to get up the courage to do that.



Yeah girl I got mad respect for you...I would not have the bawls to do that. It's nice that a girl is confident enough with her body to post and do it tastefully at that :happy: Serious like wow, props to you girl!!!!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I guess we will have to make do then......got a webcam baby



I don't, maybe I should buy one...what are they like 15 bucks these days?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

ahtnamas said:


> Thanks...
> Took all day of thinking about it to get up the courage to do that.



Please keep being courageous...very nice chica.


----------



## Love.Metal

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I don't, maybe I should buy one...what are they like 15 bucks these days?




Oh geez, I WILL PAY FOR IT

just get yer ass nekkid and dance, boy, DANCE!



*waiting*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

For some reason that webcam scene from American Pie just ran through my head. "GO TRIG BOY IT'S YA BIRTHDAY"


----------



## Archangel_257

Love.Metal said:


> Oh geez, I WILL PAY FOR IT
> 
> just get yer ass nekkid and dance, boy, DANCE!
> 
> 
> 
> *waiting*



You sound like the Goonies. C'mon Chunk do the truffle shuffle...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Archangel_257 said:


> You sound like the Goonies. C'mon Chunk do the truffle shuffle...



Ironically he has a sixpack now...or was that the kid from Stand by me??? ah I mix up my 80's kid actors....I'm a nineties child haha :happy:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Archangel_257 said:


> You sound like the Goonies. C'mon Chunk do the truffle shuffle...



Right?..c'mon shake it fattie do the chunk shuffle bitch...I believe that was said by Kevin Smith once.


----------



## Allie Cat

ahtnamas said:


> Nekkidness



Oohh. :wubu:


----------



## Melian

Love.Metal said:


> Oh geez, I WILL PAY FOR IT
> 
> just get yer ass nekkid and dance, boy, DANCE!
> 
> 
> *waiting*




Let's start a collection. 

BUT HE MUST PROVIDE A WEEKLY SHOW.


----------



## Archangel_257

Funny thing is that I used to have to do the truffle shuffle back when I was a freshman on my HS swim team to get a hot shower from the seniors. And yes, this fatty swam and kicked ass doing it...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Archangel_257 said:


> Funny thing is that I used to have to do the truffle shuffle back when I was a freshman on my HS swim team to get a hot shower from the seniors. And yes, this fatty swam and kicked ass doing it...



Okay okay... I have the most ridiculous and inappropriate locker room story. I can't resist sharing it here, I'm sure people will get a laugh.

So at the all boys Catholic high school in the area (where most of my friends went) they have a tradition in the locker room which is just the silliest/weirdest thing ever. 
It's called a "Hog Race". 
Two guys would invert their junk... then all the other guys would stand around them to watch and chant "HOG RACE! HOG RACE!" ...and whoever's junk un-inverted itself first... would win.

Ah the kinky hilarity!


----------



## Melian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Okay okay... I have the most ridiculous and inappropriate locker room story. I can't resist sharing it here, I'm sure people will get a laugh.
> 
> So at the all boys Catholic high school in the area (where most of my friends went) they have a tradition in the locker room which is just the silliest/weirdest thing ever.
> It's called a "Hog Race".
> Two guys would invert their junk... then all the other guys would stand around them to watch and chant "HOG RACE! HOG RACE!" ...and whoever's junk un-inverted itself first... would win.
> 
> Ah the kinky hilarity!



Hahaha....gross 

What kind of sick, twisted school did you attend? Not like my high school, where the seniors waited inside the locker room for the juniors to come in to shower, then circle-jerked all over them. :doh:


----------



## Allie Cat

...stuff like this is why I never showered at school. >.<


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I don't, maybe I should buy one...what are they like 15 bucks these days?



I........dunno....

Some guy I know on the net sent me his old one for free is the only reason I have one


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I........dunno....
> 
> Some guy I know on the net sent me his old one for free is the only reason I have one



well if you feel like broadcasting let me know


----------



## WillSpark

Archangel_257 said:


> Funny thing is that I used to have to do the truffle shuffle back when I was a freshman on my HS swim team to get a hot shower from the seniors. And yes, this fatty swam and kicked ass doing it...



Well, first off, whoo! Fellow HS swimmer! And second, ha, yeah, I know the feeling, you know, swim team, token fat guy. It was a great life experience though.

And those are some awkward experiences. I lived it and didn't even have anything like that. The weirdest thing involved 2 guys (one's ass and one's unknowing mouth) and a Chewy bar....it was like a hilarious disgusting Chewy Bar spit-take.


----------



## StarScream!

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> haha maybe when bobby comes up he will



Sure will :smitten:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> Sure will :smitten:



Ill hold u on that one


----------



## 99Haints

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Okay okay... I have the most ridiculous and inappropriate locker room story. I can't resist sharing it here, I'm sure people will get a laugh.
> 
> So at the all boys Catholic high school in the area (where most of my friends went) they have a tradition in the locker room which is just the silliest/weirdest thing ever.
> It's called a "Hog Race".
> Two guys would invert their junk... then all the other guys would stand around them to watch and chant "HOG RACE! HOG RACE!" ...and whoever's junk un-inverted itself first... would win.
> 
> Ah the kinky hilarity!



I always thought my gym teacher was purposefully ignoring my cigarette smoke billowing out of the locker room. Now I know he was just afraid of disrupting a penis race, which make alot more sense.:bow:


----------



## johnnytattoos

Come on...nothing beats the "helicopter" as far as locker room hi-jinks goes.


----------



## Smite

I don't even want to say happened in my locker rooms. It wasn't sexual, just 100% violent and boy do I regret it ever since.


----------



## Melian

johnnytattoos said:


> Come on...nothing beats the "helicopter" as far as locker room hi-jinks goes.



Ugh...I heard rumours of those, too.

*vomits*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You know what's even wronger? That it went from a tuck your dingy contest....to helicopters...to a circle jerk. 
It's pretty darn bad when even *I* am freaked out by penis........:doh:


----------



## CherryRVA

Guess I got lucky. I was never subjected to locker room hi-jinks. All the girls where I lived seemed to mind their manners. Within the confines of the school, that is....

I took a couple of new pics last night, was just in that sort of mood. Don't mind the Xmas tree, it's coming down this weekend, I promise! 

















This is what happens when it is 2am and I have insomnia....:blink:


----------



## kinkykitten

Aww cute pics Cherry  :bow:


----------



## chicken legs

i agree very cute pics Cherry


----------



## CherryRVA

Thank you both very much. 

It's nice to hear the compliments. And that other people think so besides my fiance and my girlfriend. It's something I am working on.

I told them last night that I'm trying to work on self esteem issues lately. Since the weight started coming back, I was feeling very bad about myself and the way I look. I had started to think they were only saying I looked nice or hot because they love me.

They both said "Fat or thin, we love you either way. We're not going anywhere. If you are not happy, do something about it. Or stop complaining."

And it was pretty much agreed that self confidence is extremely attractive, so I have decided to try to cut the complaining out and be happy with myself. And also that if people give compliments, I should accept what they say as true and say "Thank you!" instead of "Are you kidding me? I look hideous..."

I love the way my girlfriend put it....."You are with two very vain people. I think between him and I, we have spent about 1 human lifetime looking at ourselves in the mirror. If you were unattractive, we would tell you."

I love her......:smitten:


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You know what's even wronger? That it went from a tuck your dingy contest....to helicopters...to a circle jerk.
> It's pretty darn bad when even *I* am freaked out by penis........:doh:



Well if you ever change your mind....


----------



## fatnhappymax

This is taking a lot of courage, so, please be nice...


----------



## chicken legs

so does that mean no biting or spanking..dam you are no fun..but still nice to look at..:eat2:

ok how about just one belly rub..i promise to play nice..pretty please...


----------



## 99Haints

Smite said:


> I don't even want to say happened in my locker rooms. It wasn't sexual, just 100% violent and boy do I regret it ever since.



You didn't tape anyones' buns together, did you? I hear you get detention for that.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

CherryRVA said:


> Guess I got lucky. I was never subjected to locker room hi-jinks. All the girls where I lived seemed to mind their manners. Within the confines of the school, that is....
> 
> I took a couple of new pics last night, was just in that sort of mood. Don't mind the Xmas tree, it's coming down this weekend, I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when it is 2am and I have insomnia....:blink:





OOoo! I love your tattoos. :happy:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

fatnhappymax said:


> This is taking a lot of courage, so, please be nice...



You are effin' adorable. Ya know, in that sexy way.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

We never really had locker room hijinks either besides teasing the fat kid and occasionally fights.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CherryRVA said:


> I told them last night that I'm trying to work on self esteem issues lately. Since the weight started coming back, I was feeling very bad about myself and the way I look. I had started to think they were only saying I looked nice or hot because they love me.
> 
> They both said "Fat or thin, we love you either way. We're not going anywhere. If you are not happy, do something about it. Or stop complaining."
> 
> And it was pretty much agreed that self confidence is extremely attractive, so I have decided to try to cut the complaining out and be happy with myself. And also that if people give compliments, I should accept what they say as true and say "Thank you!" instead of "Are you kidding me? I look hideous..."



I think you have some truly gorgeous hair- very nice photos. :bow:

I have also had the same problems from weight gain- not feeling as attractive- even in a place such as this that seems to worship the gaining. 

About the compliments...I always view them as gifts- whether given or received. All should be in earnest and valued  



Canonista said:


> Well if you ever change your mind....



This is the nekkid picture thread....gonna show me what it is I have to fear?  



fatnhappymax said:


> This is taking a lot of courage, so, please be nice...



Very cute


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is the nekkid picture thread....gonna show me what it is I have to fear?




I'm Irish. You only need be afraid if you're ticklish...:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Canonista said:


> I'm Irish. You only need be afraid if you're ticklish...:doh:




I'm Scottish...us bonnie lasses are used to the tender Celtic things....


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm Scottish...us bonnie lasses are used to the tender Celtic things....



Boiled potatoes?


----------



## kinkykitten

fatnhappymax said:


> This is taking a lot of courage, so, please be nice...



Lovely! :wubu: Thanks for sharing with us :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Canonista said:


> Boiled potatoes?



Now you have me wondering just how tender your potato really is......


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now you have me wondering just how tender your potato really is......




Right now, not very tender at all...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

the rep system is very frustrating for me.......:doh:


----------



## Hole

CherryRVA said:


> Guess I got lucky. I was never subjected to locker room hi-jinks. All the girls where I lived seemed to mind their manners. Within the confines of the school, that is....
> 
> I took a couple of new pics last night, was just in that sort of mood. Don't mind the Xmas tree, it's coming down this weekend, I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when it is 2am and I have insomnia....:blink:




Looking goooood.


----------



## Miklosanin

ahtnamas said:


> Nekkidness



Meeee likey


----------



## NyGiant

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thinking these 2 might be better, as i really am not too hot with the self-timer, I need a volunteer to help here...
> *



Damn lookin sexy as usual (wish i had me a feeder like that:wubu keep those pics comin hun


----------



## CherryRVA

MaryElisabethAntoinette - Thanks for the compliment on the tattoos. I posted clearer pictures of them in the tattoo thread. Heh, ur in Boston....my girlfriend just moved here from Taunton, Mass, back in October. I love her Yankee accent, even though I pick on her about it....like making fun of how she sez "fart".

Her "OMG - your dog just farted on me!!!!

Me "Do you mean f-a-r-t or -f-a-h-h-h-h-t?"

I just joke her about it a little, just like she does with my Southern accent. She's just getting sick of the people at her work making her say words. "Say car! Say water! Say Barbara!" I think those people are going to learn quickly why Darth Vader is one of her favorite things in the world. Force-choke them, she will.



Hole - Thanks for the compliment! My first smile of the day!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

CherryRVA said:


> MaryElisabethAntoinette - Thanks for the compliment on the tattoos. I posted clearer pictures of them in the tattoo thread. Heh, ur in Boston....my girlfriend just moved here from Taunton, Mass, back in October. I love her Yankee accent, even though I pick on her about it....like making fun of how she sez "fart".
> 
> Her "OMG - your dog just farted on me!!!!
> 
> Me "Do you mean f-a-r-t or -f-a-h-h-h-h-t?"
> 
> I just joke her about it a little, just like she does with my Southern accent. She's just getting sick of the people at her work making her say words. "Say car! Say water! Say Barbara!" I think those people are going to learn quickly why Darth Vader is one of her favorite things in the world. Force-choke them, she will.




Hahaha, ahhh yes, the infamous Boston accent! I'm lucky, I don't have too bad of one. Usually people ask me if I'm from Philly, cuz apparently I talk like I'm from there. Which I guess makes sense cuz my family is from there, so my dad has the accent, and I probably got it from being around him. 
But I consider myself lucky, not having that goofy accent. 
Well... I guess I have a hint of it, moreso when I'm mad. If I'm yelling, or ranting or something, the Boston accent comes out stronger.


----------



## SanDiega

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hahaha, ahhh yes, the infamous Boston accent! I'm lucky, I don't have too bad of one. Usually people ask me if I'm from Philly, cuz apparently I talk like I'm from there. Which I guess makes sense cuz my family is from there, so my dad has the accent, and I probably got it from being around him.
> But I consider myself lucky, not having that goofy accent.
> Well... I guess I have a hint of it, moreso when I'm mad. If I'm yelling, or ranting or something, the Boston accent comes out stronger.




No accent? Too bad! One of my best freinds was lives in Boston. It bums me out that she dosnt have an accent, I find them comically adorable. I love all the various regional accents from around the US.


----------



## theronin23

*sigh*

Here you go 

Excuse the blur, and the mess 

View attachment 100_0465(2).jpg


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

theronin23 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Excuse the blur, and the mess



Ooo cute! 
And I see you've been debating this whole thread whether or not to post a picture, glad you finally decided to!


----------



## Love.Metal

Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.

Here is one.
I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
Damn long legs...

<3 

View attachment legs2.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

pretty hot there chica


----------



## Louis KC

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



Holy shit! I can't type because there is no blood in my brain!:smitten:


----------



## icenine

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3




 Are you trying to give us a heart attack? So anyway umm if I told you that you had a nice body would you hold it against me?


----------



## Hole

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3




Amazing figure and amazing legs!


----------



## icenine

Not nekkid but funny none the less. I love toilet humor. . . .LITERALLY!


----------



## Cors

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



What hotness! I wish I have legs like that!


----------



## kinkykitten

*theronin23...*

Oh my :eat2:

*love.metal...*

Jeeezus girl  hot damn!

*icenine...*

Lol.. Great shot


----------



## Tanuki

icenine said:


> Not nekkid but funny none the less. I love toilet humor. . . .LITERALLY!



Hehehe cool pic!


----------



## Surlysomething

icenine said:


> Not nekkid but funny none the less. I love toilet humor. . . .LITERALLY!




Nice! I love on the can pics, they 'crack' me up.


----------



## ~da rev~

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



My dear lord. 

I believe I speak for the rest of us when I say "MOAAAAARRRRRRRRRR"


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



Oh my...

File>Save As>Spank Bank>Sarah_is_fine_as_hell.jpg


----------



## Wantabelly

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



You, lady, need never be insecure.... I totally, one million per cent, stand by what i said yesterday.... Gorgeous :kiss2: (now get flaunting it where it needs to be flaunted!  )


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



Good lord! Could you BE any sexier?:smitten:


----------



## Love.Metal

Aw, geez...*shuffles feet around*

Thanks you guys ;]
You sure know how to make me blush


<3


----------



## WillSpark

Okay, so...Love.Metal gave me some inspiration. She's so awesomely sexy that I decided to be kinda kinky too.

So...without further ado...

View attachment 58700


Hope I don't look "too young here."


----------



## Louis KC

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3






Hole said:


> Amazing figure and amazing legs!





Cors said:


> What hotness! I wish I have legs like that!



I wish I had legs like that wrapped around my head!:eat2:


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> Okay, so...Love.Metal gave me some inspiration.
> 
> Hope I don't look "too young here."





Mind if i qoute you Louis KC,


"I wish I had legs like that wrapped around my head!"

lol


----------



## Uriel

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



Um...yeah. Good stuff...


-Uriel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WillSpark said:


> Okay, so...Love.Metal gave me some inspiration. She's so awesomely sexy that I decided to be kinda kinky too.
> 
> So...without further ado...
> 
> View attachment 58700
> 
> 
> Hope I don't look "too young here."



Will, you could probably date my teen daughter 

But I will tell you that you are a cutie indeed  :bow:


----------



## djudex

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



I realize I'm somewhat late and joining a chorus as well but my goodness, you are a magnificently gorgeous woman.


----------



## WillSpark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Will, you could probably date my teen daughter
> 
> But I will tell you that you are a cutie indeed  :bow:



*raises eyebrow*....thank...you?....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Now go get some clothes on, young man


----------



## WillSpark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now go get some clothes on, young man



Oh, once I (metaphorically) sober up I'll probably remove the pictures.


----------



## mediaboy

icenine said:


> Not nekkid but funny none the less. I love toilet humor. . . .LITERALLY!



Some body give this man a blumpkin immediately!


----------



## Canonista

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



If that's how you get when you drink, if I ever make it out your way I'm coming in a beer truck!


----------



## Esther

(lurks this thread creepily)


...


----------



## Rojodi

Not sure, did I send pictures here? If not, here are a few 

View attachment chair1.jpg


View attachment chair2.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

WillSpark said:


> Okay, so...Love.Metal gave me some inspiration. She's so awesomely sexy that I decided to be kinda kinky too.
> 
> So...without further ado...
> 
> View attachment 58700
> 
> 
> Hope I don't look "too young here."



Hehe get you Mr! :O   :blush:


----------



## Love.Metal

WillSpark said:


> Okay, so...Love.Metal gave me some inspiration. She's so awesomely sexy that I decided to be kinda kinky too.




Hot damn, I inspired THIS hotness???

Well why didn't you tell me that sooner?!?
I had no idea that I had that kind of power.

Pipe up, next time!
lol.

*Very* nice, Darling ;]


----------



## bexy

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



Absolutely bloody stunningly gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Not sure, did I send pictures here? If not, here are a few



Still hot as ever Roj


----------



## WillSpark

Love.Metal said:


> Hot damn, I inspired THIS hotness???
> 
> Well why didn't you tell me that sooner?!?
> I had no idea that I had that kind of power.
> 
> Pipe up, next time!
> lol.
> 
> *Very* nice, Darling ;]



Well how was I supposed to know!?

And thanks.


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Still hot as ever Roj



Thank you sooo much hon :smitten:


----------



## Hole

WillSpark said:


> Okay, so...Love.Metal gave me some inspiration. She's so awesomely sexy that I decided to be kinda kinky too.
> 
> So...without further ado...
> 
> View attachment 58700
> 
> 
> Hope I don't look "too young here."



Your legs deserve this::bow:


----------



## Uriel

Hehe, I took some Nekkid pics last night, but they weren't for public consumption...



-Uriel


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> Hehe, I took some Nekkid pics last night, but they weren't for public consumption...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



My consumption!:wubu::kiss2:


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> My consumption!:wubu::kiss2:



Well, yes, M'Love, just for you...Ahem.
You had better not post them..Hahaha. The 'Cupid Pics' Hehehe.


*Ahem*


-Uriel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Just can't have that...now can we?  

View attachment smiling in red 09.JPG


View attachment DSCI0059.JPG


----------



## theronin23

*drool*:smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just can't have that...now can we?



Stunning!!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just can't have that...now can we?



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

Oh. My. God.

If you have a southern drawl to go with that face I'll just keel over dead from the excitement.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Well here me


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just can't have that...now can we?



NO, we can't hotstuff!!


----------



## bmann0413

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> Well here me



Cool beans! But not nekkid enough. lol j/k


----------



## Hole

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just can't have that...now can we?



Such lovely photos. Green eyes:wubu:

P.S I like your bra!


----------



## Canonista

Hole said:


> Such lovely photos. Green eyes:wubu:
> 
> P.S I like your bra!



It'd look nicer on the floor...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

theronin23 said:


> *drool*





kinkykitten said:


> Stunning!!!!!!!






Rojodi said:


> NO, we can't hotstuff!!





Hole said:


> Such lovely photos. Green eyes
> 
> P.S I like your bra!



Thank you everyone :happy: :bow:



Canonista said:


> :wubu::wubu:
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> 
> If you have a southern drawl to go with that face I'll just keel over dead from the excitement.



I live in NC you know......:batting:



Canonista said:


> It'd look nicer on the floor...



Trouble Maker  



ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> Well here me



Beautiful photo- I love the soft gown


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hot pics Miss GEF!


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> Such lovely photos. Green eyes:wubu:
> 
> P.S I like your bra!



Yeah, um, that's a wonderful color...





-Uriel


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

sorry about that here is a repost of me 

View attachment 100_0719.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^Nice first post in the thread chica.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just can't have that...now can we?



So effing sexy


----------



## Love.Metal

GreenEyedFairy is HAWT!!!!!!


But we already knew that.
Although proof to remind us of her hotness is always appreciated ;]


----------



## Lavasse

I think this will work nothing bads showing lol


----------



## chicken legs

YES....that works:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten

I agree with chickenlegs, Lavasse.... HOT! :eat2:


----------



## theronin23

Here's another one of me 

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

Big and bold...quite the combo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Hot pics Miss GEF!





Ninja Glutton said:


> So effing sexy





Love.Metal said:


> GreenEyedFairy is HAWT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> But we already knew that.
> Although proof to remind us of her hotness is always appreciated ;]



Thank you all so much- you make me feel good :happy: :bow:



theronin23 said:


> Here's another one of me




Lol, I cannot help but love that mischievous pose - great photo


----------



## Cors

Looking great as usual, GEF and cute smirk, theronin23!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

home office is a bit messy...took this about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> home office is a bit messy...took this about 5 minutes ago.





you're killing me
:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cors said:


> Looking great as usual, GEF and cute smirk, theronin23!



Thank you Cors! 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> home office is a bit messy...took this about 5 minutes ago.



Only one thing is wrong with this picture- you didn't show your face, too  

Hot as ever :bow:


----------



## Hole

WhiteHotRazor said:


> home office is a bit messy...took this about 5 minutes ago.



Very very nice.


----------



## kinkykitten

theronin23 said:


> Here's another one of me





WhiteHotRazor said:


> home office is a bit messy...took this about 5 minutes ago.



Ok guys.... I'm drooling now :eat2:


----------



## Uriel

kinkykitten said:


> Ok guys.... I'm drooling now :eat2:



I'm drooling as well...


Look at all of those books!


----------



## chicken legs

WhiteHotRazor said:


> home office is a bit messy...took this about 5 minutes ago.



ahhhhhhhh...ummmmmmmmmm....drools:eat2:


----------



## Melian

WhiteHotRazor said:


> home office is a bit messy...took this about 5 minutes ago.



I was in a very bad mood today, until I saw this......


----------



## Tad

This is an older one (I think 2004 or 2005). I might have had it up here before at some point, I don't remember. But I still like it.


----------



## chicken legs

edx said:


> This is an older one (I think 2004 or 2005). I might have had it up here before at some point, I don't remember. But I still like it.



your juicy belly and hard nipples don't look harmless to me..:eat2:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



Did I ever tell you that you just might be the sexier twin?



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just can't have that...now can we?



I... Want... Your... Hair! [& eyes (and boobs...)]. xP




Lavasse said:


> I think this will work nothing bads showing lol



*drools* Wowzers! Eye candy, much?





edx said:


> This is an older one (I think 2004 or 2005). I might have had it up here before at some point, I don't remember. But I still like it.



Hands on the belly... such a classically sexy shot.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thanks for all the nice comments ladies!


----------



## Lavasse

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> I'm drooling as well...
> 
> 
> Look at all of those books!



Haha :bounce:

classic nerd quote. I love it


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Trouble Maker



Let me correct myself..

It'd look better on MY floor. :blush:


----------



## Love.Metal

:smitten::eat2: @ WHR.


Hottypants, you've done it again.

Gorgeous Gorgeous GORGEOUS.


...more??

<3


----------



## Love.Metal

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Did I ever tell you that you just might be the sexier twin?



Ahaha, no!!

Liar.

We both know you are the sexy one. 
But just wait until they get us in the same room! At least the same zip code.

Our Twininess will rule...haha.<--I'm makin' up words, now. 

<3


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Love.Metal said:


> Ahaha, no!!
> 
> Liar.
> 
> We both know you are the sexy one.
> But just wait until they get us in the same room! At least the same zip code.
> 
> Our Twininess will rule...haha.<--I'm makin' up words, now.
> 
> <3



Don't forget to invite me to that, for the love of all that is holy


----------



## Love.Metal

Ninja Glutton said:


> Don't forget to invite me to that, for the love of all that is holy




Well if I'm gonna be crashin' Boston, you will most certainly know about it.
[Phillie is rather near to Boston, yeah? My East Coast city-placement is one big clusterfuck. I'm such a West-Coaster] 

Fo' sho'

xP


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Love.Metal said:


> Well if I'm gonna be crashin' Boston, you will most certainly know about it.
> [Phillie is rather near to Boston, yeah? My East Coast city-placement is one big clusterfuck. I'm such a West-Coaster]
> 
> Fo' sho'
> 
> xP



Eh like 5 hours? I know it's close to 300 miles.


----------



## charlieversion2

if it ever does happen you should, hell I'm driving from Boston to Monroe LA just to play video games for a few days... 


()


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Love.Metal said:


> Ahaha, no!!
> 
> Liar.
> 
> We both know you are the sexy one.
> But just wait until they get us in the same room! At least the same zip code.
> 
> Our Twininess will rule...haha.<--I'm makin' up words, now.
> 
> <3



Oh my effin' god am I excited for us being able to party together. We're gonna pWn some massive n00bagez.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

So I bought a new Tie, you ladies dig it?


----------



## chicken legs

What....


Whoa...


Yes


:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> So I bought a new Tie, you ladies dig it?



the only thing missing in this picture is my VERY happy face


Yeah I said it and I stand by it.


----------



## kinkykitten

WhiteHotRazor said:


> So I bought a new Tie, you ladies dig it?



Nice.......................Tie  :eat2:


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



Wow, you have some nice legs...and you are very not pasty


----------



## rabbitislove

kinkykitten said:


> Nice.......................Tie  :eat2:



Wait...theres a tie?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You and your button down jeans........rock my little world WHR :wubu: :bow:


----------



## Love.Metal

I'm in love with WHR.


Yes, I said it. 
*drools*

Extremely hawt pic, sir ;]

<3


----------



## kinkykitten

rabbitislove said:


> Wait...theres a tie?



Apparently... I only noticed after I read back :eat2:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

thanks again ladies


----------



## logix

lol i can't believe i'm about to do this. lol this is weird for me but i figured i would copy one of those sexy pictures where the chicks grab their boobs. didn't quite turn out as well lol! 

View attachment belly1.jpg


View attachment belly2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hi Logix - nice pics

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## kinkykitten

logix said:


> LoL not really one to do this....if i could turn red i would have. So no rude comments please lol. Figured i would do one of those grab my moobs pictures lol. :doh::doh:



:eat2::eat2: Oh wow  So glad you did  thanks for sharing! :bow:


----------



## Melian

logix said:


> lol i can't believe i'm about to do this. lol this is weird for me but i figured i would copy one of those sexy pictures where the chicks grab their boobs. didn't quite turn out as well lol!




LOL...great description.

(they still turned out sexy)


----------



## Archangel_257

Melian said:


> LOL...great description.
> 
> (they still turned out sexy)



This reminds me Janet Jackson album cover where she's nekkid but someone else is holding her boobs. Hmmmmm there's an idea :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

logix said:


> lol i can't believe i'm about to do this. lol this is weird for me but i figured i would copy one of those sexy pictures where the chicks grab their boobs. didn't quite turn out as well lol!



Nice shots Logix! Welcome to the Dim Boards!



Archangel_257 said:


> This reminds me Janet Jackson album cover where she's nekkid but someone else is holding her boobs. Hmmmmm there's an idea :happy:



I thought exactly the same thing!


----------



## JoeVanHalen

logix said:


> lol i can't believe i'm about to do this. lol this is weird for me but i figured i would copy one of those sexy pictures where the chicks grab their boobs. didn't quite turn out as well lol!



lol nice work mate.. You should have gone for the cleave shot .. 







That was more than a handful, no pun intended.. Trying to hold a camera and man handle some moobs at the same time.. While making sure other assets are suitably tucked :bow: ... The beer didn't help either.

Uh oh, hairy nipple. :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JoeVanHalen said:


> Is it so wrong that I have an overwhelming urge to reach out and touch JoeVanHalen's hairy nipple?:blush:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

So is anyone (ladies) gonna get naked or do we have to move this thread to my pm box?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> So is anyone (ladies) gonna get naked or do we have to move this thread to my pm box?




I have to admit that I'm a voracious bitch that is waiting for YOU to put out more, Mr Man


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Mine would be no good right now, I'm sick and have a swollen throbbing....nose, from constant sneezing.


----------



## Paquito

Well we all know how GEF like things that...throb...


----------



## shazz2602

Well what can i say, me my butt its huge! lol 

View attachment n797550014_5928994_4795046[1].jpg


----------



## Paquito

shazz2602 said:


> Well what can i say, me my butt its huge! lol



love :wubu:


----------



## shazz2602

free2beme04 said:


> love :wubu:



hehe thanks!:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Mine would be no good right now, I'm sick and have* a swollen throbbing....nose*, from constant sneezing.



Somebody please rep this man for me?????? SOMEBODY PLEASE??????

What an awful time to be out of rep......:doh:



@Shazz - you have a beautiful bum  :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Mine would be no good right now, I'm sick and have a swollen throbbing....nose, from constant sneezing.




please post picture of said........nose


thanks


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Somebody please rep this man for me??????
> SOMEBODY PLEASE??????
> 
> _*SO DONE! *_
> 
> What an awful time to be out of rep......:doh:
> 
> _*Is there ever a good time?*_
> 
> @Shazz - you have a beautiful bum  :bow:



_*@Shazz - I ditto GEF completely!*_


----------



## shazz2602

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*@Shazz - I ditto GEF completely!*_





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Somebody please rep this man for me?????? SOMEBODY PLEASE??????
> What an awful time to be out of rep......:doh:
> 
> 
> @Shazz - you have a beautiful bum  :bow:



Well thankyou guys! :blush:


----------



## William

Hi Shazz

It is very nice to look at and would look good bare, in a dress or jeans, a full Moon 

William





shazz2602 said:


> Well what can i say, me my butt its huge! lol


----------



## logix

Hole said:


> Oppps............. EDIT
> 
> Haha, I posted pics that were too naughty. I forgot the graphics rule. :blush:
> 
> OMG NOO! why do i always miss the good stuff *cries* LOL
> 
> Here are some innocent ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the depressing face and smudged eyeliner.




amazing beautiful... but once again WHY did i miss the good ones ;.;


----------



## Surlysomething

logix said:


> amazing beautiful... but once again WHY did i miss the good ones ;.;




aren't they all good ones?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> Well we all know how GEF like things that...throb...



Don't forget....I like cheesecake, too......


----------



## logix

Surlysomething said:


> aren't they all good ones?



lol you know after i posted.. that was my exact thought... get out of my head!


----------



## William

Hi Lilly 

A late applause to a great series of photos!! I am partial to a nice booty, but one of you lounging on the Sofa were great also.

William 




LillyBBBW said:


> I'm such a whore that I HAVE one of those. No sound though and I'm only nibbling the pillow. I'm on a diet.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

This thread is lacking, ladies please send all nakey pics directly to WHR from this point forward.

Thank You and Goodnite 

WHR


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

What did they say about idle minds.... 

View attachment 100_0519.JPG


View attachment 100_0525.JPG


View attachment 100_0523.JPG


View attachment 100_0524.JPG


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Hmmm, I dunno Ryori but I say...your mind can be idle as often as you'd like if this is the result! 

Very nice.


----------



## watts63

Well here's me & I have to censored one of my pics so...I hope you ladies enjoy. 

View attachment a12.jpg


----------



## psychdocva

Might as well throw my hat into the ring, if you can get it off my head...ha!


Not naked, but close....hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ry&#333;ri;1111498 said:


> What did they say about idle minds....





watts63 said:


> Well here's me & I have to censored one of my pics so...I hope you ladies enjoy.





psychdocva said:


> Might as well throw my hat into the ring, if you can get it off my head...ha! Not naked, but close....hope y'all enjoy!




_*OOOO-WEEE! BEEF TO THE MAX!*_

_*LET'S HEAR IT FOR THE BOYS (-er- MEN)! *_​


----------



## evenmakejerryjonez

shazz2602 said:


> Well what can i say, me my butt its huge! lol



You're picture perfect


----------



## watts63

Here's some more. 

View attachment Snapshot_20090311_1.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20090311_5.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20090311_10.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

watts63 said:


> Well here's me & I have to censored one of my pics so...I hope you ladies enjoy.



Very nice, handsome  



psychdocva said:


> Might as well throw my hat into the ring, if you can get it off my head...ha!
> 
> 
> Not naked, but close....hope y'all enjoy!



Hi there Hot Stuff :bow:


----------



## Melian

psychdocva said:


> Might as well throw my hat into the ring, if you can get it off my head...ha!
> 
> 
> Not naked, but close....hope y'all enjoy!



Mmmmmm.

So are you actually a psych doc? Because I've got some issues....


----------



## chicken legs

watts63 said:


> Here's some more.




Omg why oh why did you have to post a ass pic..**drools**:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Tracy

PSYCHDOCVA & WATTS63! WOW! :eat2::smitten:


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Well thanks BLUEeyedBanshee, I appreciate the words of kindness, I love the fact that I am 23 and those pictures make me look like I'm 16 or 17


----------



## watts63

A few more... 

View attachment Snapshot_20090311_.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20090311_3.jpg


----------



## Esther

watts! You are soooo cute.


----------



## Tracii

Watts is quite hunky and chunky.Cute as a button too.
Nice backside watts


----------



## watts63

More sexy chocolate... 

View attachment Snapshot_20090317_1.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20090317_19.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20090317_15.jpg


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Hole said:


> Wow, ladies you are all hot!
> 
> Since I started this afterall, I should post.



Holy katz, how did I miss this thread? Awesome and truly lovely, Hole. :smitten::wubu:


----------



## RyanRR

Not QUITE naked.


----------



## SanDiega

RyanRR said:


> Not QUITE naked.




you have such a sweet looking tummy!


----------



## chicken legs

i agree but i wonder how tall your are...your head looks pretty close to the ceiling...


----------



## Esther

SanDiega said:


> you have such a sweet looking tummy!




I second that! You have a lovely body.


----------



## biggietrillz166

Not my best or even nude for that matter but taken this morning after i woke up...


"Man i need a few more hours of sleep..."







"I could really go for some scrambled eggs and bacon..."







"That is one sexy fat boy!!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

biggietrillz166 said:


> "That is one sexy fat boy!!"



I tried to rep you for that...sorry that my meter ran low again. Nice pics  :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*One- (semi-nekkid) -Wicked Angel*​


----------



## chicken legs

You just inspired me to work on my lingerie swagger...


----------



## masterofdisasta7

im single!!! haha wheres the cali girls at!?


----------



## SweetBBWStriving

BiggieTrillz: Toooo cute! I will be up in NY first week in May...be still my heart or I may have to track you down..deelish


----------



## Esther

masterofdisasta7 said:


> im single!!! haha wheres the cali girls at!?



Not a Cali girl unfortunately 
But I gotta say, your belly is super cute.


----------



## Esther

OneWickedAngel said:


> *One- (semi-nekkid) -Wicked Angel*



Holy hottie! This is a great picture! And your lingerie is quite lovely.


----------



## fatnhappymax

Some new ones for you guys... I think I've gotten a little rounder. What do you think?


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

masterofdisasta7 said:


>



Nice butt. :doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

masterofdisasta7 said:


> im single!!! haha wheres the cali girls at!?



*(Sees BBB [Big Beautiful Butt] and grabs the cyber massage oil!) 
 :happyoh! I'm not Cali but...
I like big butts and I cannot lie...*



Esther said:


> Holy hottie! This is a great picture! And your lingerie is quite lovely.



*Thank you Esther!:kiss2:*



fatnhappymax said:


> Some new ones for you guys... I think I've gotten a little rounder. What do you think?



*I thinks: I mucho, mucho likey!*


----------



## PantyCricket

recent noody pic of me


----------



## kinkykitten

fatnhappymax said:


> Some new ones for you guys... I think I've gotten a little rounder. What do you think?



I thinking hmmm VERY nice :bow: Thanks for sharing  

Here are some of my new ones...













And i can't be bothered with the rest  lol me and Dan have some more to contribe to our thread and share soon :happy:


----------



## watts63

Here's me in the shower... 

View attachment 17720.jpg


View attachment 17728.jpg


View attachment 38458.jpg


----------



## shazz2602

Me in the shower lol 

View attachment 2912_165268865014_797550014_6537626_3040142_n[1].jpg


----------



## Blockierer

shazz2602 said:


> Me in the shower lol



unbelievable sexy shot :kiss2:


----------



## Allie Cat

shazz2602 said:


> Me in the shower lol



I thought it was illegal to be this sexy! 

I mean, seriously... a man could go blind... :wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC

Thought I might as well join in the fun....enjoy


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> Thought I might as well join in the fun....enjoy



Very lovely.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Thought I might as well join in the fun....enjoy



Very sexy pic!!!! I would love to have you pose for pics with me! :wubu:


----------



## Louis KC

JenFromOC said:


> Thought I might as well join in the fun....enjoy




Jen you have a great rack!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Thought I might as well join in the fun....enjoy



Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kinkykitten said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Here are some of my new ones...
> 
> And i can't be bothered with the rest  lol me and Dan have some more to contribe to our thread and share soon :happy:



_*Kitten absolutely freaking gorgeous as usual.
*_


shazz2602 said:


> Me in the shower lol



*Oooh la la Shazz! Lovin' it!*



JenFromOC said:


> Thought I might as well join in the fun....enjoy



*Very nice Jen - welcome!*


----------



## topher38

I did this pic yesterday time on my hands with work hours being cut back...


----------



## topher38

MOAR


----------



## OneWickedAngel

topher38 said:


> MOAR



*DAMMIT! One handed typing is really hard when you're distracted! :smitten:
(all puns fully intended)*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I tried to rep him for MOAR but was out again....somebody help me out please???


----------



## ahtnamas

:blush:

View attachment 63085


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hubba Hubba, Ahtnamas

Those look as good as your cooking!


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Those look as good as your cooking!



LOL. Thanks GEF! That may be the best thing i've heard all night


----------



## Uriel

ahtnamas said:


> :blush:
> 
> View attachment 63085



For The Win!!!!! Whoa...


----------



## ahtnamas

Uriel said:


> For The Win!!!!! Whoa...



What'd I win?? :happy:


----------



## warwagon86

ahtnamas said:


> :blush:
> 
> View attachment 63085



Oh my lol :wubu:


----------



## WillSpark

ahtnamas said:


> What'd I win?? :happy:



A lifetime supply of DAAAAYYUUMMMMM!

For starters. You also get Rep and a Cookie!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried to rep him for MOAR but was out again....somebody help me out please???



*DONE!*



ahtnamas said:


> :blush:



*:smitten: Looking so, so sweet, Ah! :smitten:*


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Well almost nekkid, please be kind today is my birthday, LOL!
I love this website, Dimensions and all the people here rock!
PJ 





Hole said:


> This is for our 'gang'.. The BHM and FFAs.
> 
> 
> So who has the guts to go first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Same rules as the other thread.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

pjbbwlvr said:


> Well almost nekkid, please be kind today is my birthday, LOL!
> I love this website, Dimensions and all the people here rock!
> PJ



*Lookin' gooooood there PJ!*

*Happy Cinco de Mayo!! 





Have a Corona and a very happy birthday! 
*​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Here........I made you something for your birthday, pjbbwlvr 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1167348



pjbbwlvr said:


> Well almost nekkid, please be kind today is my birthday, LOL!
> I love this website, Dimensions and all the people here rock!
> PJ





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Lookin' gooooood there PJ!*
> 
> *Happy Cinco de Mayo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Corona and a very happy birthday!
> *​


----------



## Uriel

pjbbwlvr said:


> Well almost nekkid, please be kind today is my birthday, LOL!
> I love this website, Dimensions and all the people here rock!
> PJ



Happy Drunken Mexican Day, Man!

I grew up in Arizona...DMD was my fave holiday...the parks,filled with food vendors, REAL Churros (Oh Taco Bell...yours was such an Epic Fail), my first aquas fresca (watermelon, if I recall correctly).


----------



## ahtnamas

soooo clean 
View attachment 63291


----------



## warwagon86

ahtnamas said:


> soooo clean
> View attachment 63291



now thats just teasing


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Uriel said:


> Happy Drunken Mexican Day, Man!
> 
> I grew up in Arizona...DMD was my fave holiday...the parks,filled with food vendors, REAL Churros (Oh Taco Bell...yours was such an Epic Fail), my first aquas fresca (watermelon, if I recall correctly).



Not Rubbing it in, but today is Cinco De Drinko, being mexican, and I'm living in Scottsdale, so I'm just getting home from work, checking in on Dims, and then I'm heading out for all that great stuff you mentioned, I'll keep you in mind when I'm downing the Churros.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I can see your epidurmis


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I can see your epidurmis



Uh-oh! lol :batting:


----------



## theronin23

WOAH, very nice, saved before taken down


----------



## chicken legs

wow you should be carefull taking such hot picks next to hay...lol..


----------



## Surlysomething

chicken legs said:


> wow you should be carefull taking such hot picks next to hay...lol..




I wondered if she got it done at Wal Mart.


----------



## chicken legs

Surlysomething said:


> I wondered if she got it done at Wal Mart.



***rushes off to Walmart***


----------



## Jackoblangada

Wow...banned...


----------



## chicken legs

I guess the pic needed those black bars on the naughty parts...lol


----------



## Jackoblangada

chicken legs said:


> I guess the pic needed those black bars on the naughty parts...lol



Evidently but wow...that seems...strong. Oh well


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Looks like I missed something again.....:doh:


----------



## Jackoblangada

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looks like I missed something again.....:doh:



No doubt the pic broke the rules...in a big way.. but it was actually pretty tateful and a good shot


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Have I mentioned my yahoo group here? I allow nude pictures...tasteful is allowed to stand....though I do have the "no pink" rule as in no crotches or arses spread wide open :doh:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/OriginalFairyQueen/members?group=sub&start=0


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

chicken legs said:


> I guess the pic needed those black bars on the naughty parts...lol



I think there was already enough black on those naughty parts, if you know what I'm sayin'.


----------



## chicken legs

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I think there was already enough black on those naughty parts, if you know what I'm sayin'.



hehehehe your so bad BGB and Yeah Gef there was some crotchiness showing


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

this is about as nekkid as I get, and just about as sexy too.

Me in a "toto" costume for a remake of a Wizard of Oz Musical

That's my trying the suit on for the first time.






And this is me with the makeup on along with the rest of the cast, well the important ones.


----------



## PrettyKitty

WhiteHotRazor said:


> So I bought a new Tie, you ladies dig it?




Can't really focus on the tie...ooh, it's red. Nice.
:blush:


Definite hot pic.


----------



## occowboysfan94

Here are some from the new guy. 

View attachment gut pic.jpg


View attachment 5-09-09.jpg


View attachment 5-09-09 006.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

PrettyKitty said:


> Can't really focus on the tie...ooh, it's red. Nice.
> :blush:
> 
> 
> Definite hot pic.


*
damn....how did I miss that one..... perfection * :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

PrettyKitty said:


> Can't really focus on the tie...ooh, it's red. Nice.
> :blush:
> 
> 
> Definite hot pic.




I had zero problem with that picture resurfacing...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this is about as nekkid as I get, and just about as sexy too.
> 
> Me in a "toto" costume for a remake of a Wizard of Oz Musical


Hozay I know you just made a "plushie" and/or a "furrie" VERY happy! LOL! Too cute!



PrettyKitty said:


> Can't really focus on the tie...ooh, it's red. Nice.
> :blush:
> Definite hot pic.





Surlysomething said:


> I had zero problem with that picture resurfacing...


I'm with you Surly - no problem at all! Thanks PrettyKitty for giving us the repeat pleasure :bow:



occowboysfan94 said:


> Here are some from the new guy.


 Hey you! Welcome to the Dim boards!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Doesn't this thread need some new meat? I got plenty of that....


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^Hot!...and I see you subscribe to netflix.


----------



## kinkykitten

GEF.. you are totally gorgeous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^Hot!...and I see you subscribe to netflix.



Thank you Sweetie  

And yep, my girls are watching "Hotel for Dogs" right now  



kinkykitten said:


> GEF.. you are totally gorgeous!



You are too sweet, beautiful lady


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Doesn't this thread need some new meat? I got plenty of that....


*oooh yes baby! And what a lovely serving of meat it is! Gorgeous GEF!*



WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^Hot!...and I see you subscribe to netflix.


 *You noticed she has Netflix, I noticed the Joe Boxer. *


----------



## bigsteve

This is the bottom of the barrel! 

View attachment Picture0059.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

bigsteve said:


> This is the bottom of the barrel!



Is it wrong that I just want to give that butt a slap?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> *oooh yes baby! And what a lovely serving of meat it is! Gorgeous GEF!*
> 
> *You noticed she has Netflix, I noticed the Joe Boxer. *



Thank you very much 



bigsteve said:


> This is the bottom of the barrel!


Baby Got Back


----------



## Surlysomething

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Is it wrong that I just want to give that butt a slap?



I agree! A nice stinging slap so his ass matches his hair.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bigsteve said:


> This is the bottom of the barrel!



*oooh Steve baby! I do believe I have JUST THE THING for that lovely bare bottom of yours! :smitten::eat2:
*


----------



## Laina

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Doesn't this thread need some new meat? I got plenty of that....



I don't know how I missed these. Oo la la, pretty lady!


----------



## Kazak

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Doesn't this thread need some new meat? I got plenty of that....



it said my last log in was april 26, now I know what i've been missing. keep posting pics like that i'll never leave!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Laina said:


> I don't know how I missed these. Oo la la, pretty lady!



Thank you, you gorgeous thing  :bow:



Kazak said:


> it said my last log in was april 26, now I know what i've been missing. keep posting pics like that i'll never leave!



What flattery! Yeah....I like it  

Thanks very much, Sweetie :happy: :kiss2:


----------



## Skinny_FFA

A real snapshot of damn nakkid me while doing my manicure in the sun


----------



## Melian

Skinny_FFA said:


> A real snapshot of damn nakkid me while doing my manicure in the sun



!!!!!

You are too awesome for posting that!

:bow:


----------



## theronin23

Skinny_FFA said:


> A real snapshot of damn nakkid me while doing my manicure in the sun



Wow...:smitten: *drool*


----------



## BarbBBW

I have decided I just look better in clothes!!! ANyways,.. here it is ,.. my nekkid one:doh: 

View attachment DSC01378.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^Very cute Barb. You have such lovely a lovely smile and skin  :bow:


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

Heck I hardly posted a picture of myself and next thing you know I'm posting this? It's not naked and I swear it's the closest to naked anyone is going to see me. I think it's a rather distasteful picture but - heck that's just my opinion...


----------



## BarbBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^Very cute Barb. You have such lovely a lovely smile and skin  :bow:



Thank you Caroline !!!Its kinda weird,.. I am tan, but yet my belly is sooo white!??! freaky!!


----------



## jay1dubbs

BarbBBW said:


> Thank you Caroline !!!Its kinda weird,.. I am tan, but yet my belly is sooo white!??! freaky!!



you look adorable


----------



## BarbBBW

jay1dubbs said:


> you look adorable



thanks Jay!! Very kind of you


----------



## theronin23

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Heck I hardly posted a picture of myself and next thing you know I'm posting this? It's not naked and I swear it's the closest to naked anyone is going to see me. I think it's a rather distasteful picture but - heck that's just my opinion...



:smitten: LOVESIT!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah what the hell....heres another....im honestly convinced i am the most unphotogenice person everrrrr. lol i look a ton better in person i promise lol....so no hasty responses asking if trojan ever settled the lawsuit my mother filed....



That's a great picture.


----------



## cactus71

What do you think?
Is this something you like? 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## CherryRVA

Wow, it's been forever since I saw this thread. C'mon ya'll, I know we're all busy cause it's summer, but let's wake this one back up. 











Have a great day!


----------



## swike77

Any ladies out there want a piece of this :blush: :


----------



## OneWickedAngel

cactus71 said:


> What do you think?
> Is this something you like?


*A-ha! So here's where you're hiding! What I'd like is a bottle of baby oil and a few *



CherryRVA said:


> Wow, it's been forever since I saw this thread. C'mon ya'll, I know we're all busy cause it's summer, but let's wake this one back up.
> 
> Have a great day!



:eat2::wubu:*Forgive me Cherry, but the only thought that come to mind right now is: MOTORBOARDING!*:wubu::eat2: 



swike77 said:


> Any ladies out there want a piece of this :blush: :



*DAMN!!! Correction: Make that two bottles of baby oil, a do not disturb sign and a holiday weekend! *


----------



## CherryRVA

OneWickedAngel said:


> :eat2::wubu:*Forgive me Cherry, but the only thought that come to mind right now is: MOTORBOARDING!*:wubu::eat2:



No forgiveness necessary hun, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## rockabelly

CherryRVA said:


>



AMAZING!

This is quite possibly the best thread I've seen. I don't know how I feel about posting for the public yet, but I''ll send pics privately to any FFA's that would be interested. Maybe if I get good private feedback, it'll convince me to post publically.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

CherryRVA said:


> Wow, it's been forever since I saw this thread. C'mon ya'll, I know we're all busy cause it's summer, but let's wake this one back up.
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



That sound you heard was my jaw crashing to the floor. Those photos are, quite simply, stunning.


----------



## CherryRVA

Boris_the_Spider said:


> That sound you heard was my jaw crashing to the floor. Those photos are, quite simply, stunning.



Probably stunned by my paleness! LOL I'm so pale, I practically glow in the dark  Unfortunately the Irish & Ukranian blood in me prevents tanning, it seems...*grin*


----------



## hot'n fluffy

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah what the hell....heres another....im honestly convinced i am the most unphotogenice person everrrrr. lol i look a ton better in person i promise lol....so no hasty responses asking if trojan ever settled the lawsuit my mother filed....





and you are sexy as all get go!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

CherryRVA said:


> Wow, it's been forever since I saw this thread. C'mon ya'll, I know we're all busy cause it's summer, but let's wake this one back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



wow, that smile looks like it could get a guy in trouble!
Hot!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Doesn't this thread need some new meat? I got plenty of that....



I could drown in those eyes...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

hot'n fluffy said:


> I could drown in those eyes...



Thank you Sweetie. You just made my day :happy: :bow:


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

CherryRVA said:


> Probably stunned by my paleness! LOL I'm so pale, I practically glow in the dark  Unfortunately the Irish & Ukranian blood in me prevents tanning, it seems...*grin*



You ain't seen pale until you've spent some time on the east coast of Scotland. We're some seriously pasty fuckers


----------



## StarScream!

Here we go. :bow:


----------



## msbard90

shazz2602 said:


> Me in the shower lol



aww you're so cute I love the look on your face


----------



## CherryRVA

hot'n fluffy said:


> wow, that smile looks like it could get a guy in trouble!
> Hot!



Naw, there's nothing troublesome about me:bow: LOL

Ok, gotta ask...Texas...the name Hot n Fluffy...are you a fan of Gabriel Iglesias? Cuz if so, you kick ass...Love me some Gabriel!


----------



## iamzerokos

Very nice ladies, good job too guys, but I like the ladies...


----------



## iamzerokos

I actually think you look pretty damn good SoliloquyOfaSiren


----------



## CherryRVA

Boris_the_Spider said:


> You ain't seen pale until you've spent some time on the east coast of Scotland. We're some seriously pasty fuckers



"Seriously pasty fuckers..." LOL I believe ya! The only time I feel just about right is at the Highland Games every October here in Richmond....Pipe & Drum bands, scottish heavy athletics, dancing competitions....my pasty-ness blends right in.

And all the eye candy, i.e. the big men in kilts....:eat2:, one of my fave weekends of the year!


----------



## CherryRVA

StarScream! said:


> Here we go. :bow:



Thanks for the pics, sir. Awesome as always. :bow:


----------



## Cors

StarScream! said:


> Here we go. :bow:



Pretty hair, impressive tummy and moobs!


----------



## rockabelly

Since I feel like the only person at the nude beach with clothes on...






Viola!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nice hairy chest, Rock


----------



## OneWickedAngel

StarScream! said:


> Here we go. :bow:


How the hell did I miss the pleasure of your pics before now? Oh my! Oh my! Oh my! :blush:



rockabelly said:


> Since I feel like the only person at the nude beach with clothes on...
> Viola!


 Cold rock a belly indeed dude!:happy:


----------



## rockabelly

GEF & OWA,

Thanks for the compliments 

It's nice to feel attractive.


----------



## HDANGEL15

rockabelly said:


> Since I feel like the only person at the nude beach with clothes on...
> 
> 
> Viola!



*You already know this...but shape = PEARFECT, size= PERFECT, FUR FACTOR=DAMN NICE....

Thanks for posting
*


----------



## WillSpark

Not necessarily nekkid, but close enough.

View attachment 69772


Have at ye, you crazy cougars. 

I think I've gained some definition, lost some pudge, actually, thanks to (if you couldn't tell) swim season being on.

Primary reason the pics are "faceless" is because I was having camera troubles, and actually had to hold it up to my face to see what I was doing. The spread-eagle hand was to steady it without getting in the way.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Not necessarily nekkid, but close enough.
> 
> Have at ye, you crazy cougars.
> 
> I think I've gained some definition, lost some pudge, actually, thanks to (if you couldn't tell) swim season being on.
> 
> Primary reason the pics are "faceless" is because I was having camera troubles, and actually had to hold it up to my face to see what I was doing. The spread-eagle hand was to steady it without getting in the way.



*A crazy cougar? Who meeeee? Oh come now sweetie pie, seriously (come NOW!) :batting:
You know I'm just a sweet and harmless little kitty *






me(_RAWR_) ow
:eat2::eat2:​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Not exactly nekkid, but since no one else is posting right now...*


----------



## WillSpark

I actually find myself admiring the stylistic shot into the mirror.


----------



## StarWitness

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Not exactly nekkid, but since no one else is posting right now...*[/CENTER]



Oh great, now I'm going to spend the rest of the night questioning my sexuality. Thanks a bunch, OWA.


----------



## Esther

Holy moly! Girl, that is the hottest picture.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Not exactly nekkid, but since no one else is posting right now...*



wow.... i'm speechless with delight


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Not exactly nekkid, but since no one else is posting right now...*



Dayum! That's hot! You are always so creative....and just make good pictures  :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> I actually find myself admiring the stylistic shot into the mirror.





StarWitness said:


> Oh great, now I'm going to spend the rest of the night questioning my sexuality. Thanks a bunch, OWA.





Esther said:


> Holy moly! Girl, that is the hottest picture.





Ninja Glutton said:


> wow.... i'm speechless with delight





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dayum! That's hot! You are always so creative....and just make good pictures  :bow:


Thank you all :wubu: :bow:!


----------



## comaseason

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Not exactly nekkid, but since no one else is posting right now...*



Holy cripe OWA that is one awesome picture. You're a hottie!


----------



## otherland78

;-) lol,

I like those naturally made summerpics.....haha those like :" look here" !!! **knipps**

nice to see you tiramisu ;-) greet from berlin marc:wubu:


----------



## Rojodi

Let me see if these are clean enough. 

View attachment showerback1.jpg


View attachment showerback2.jpg


View attachment showerback3.jpg


----------



## otherland78

Wow what a sexy beautiful lady you are ....;-) 

holla die Waldfee hihi

:wubu:


----------



## otherland78

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah what the hell....heres another....im honestly convinced i am the most unphotogenice person everrrrr. lol i look a ton better in person i promise lol....so no hasty responses asking if trojan ever settled the lawsuit my mother filed....


Hell !!! You look really beautiful enough like that .....are you intending to give us males a heartattack here by saying you´re looking even sexier/nicer/cuter in reality .....

BTW I´m a really distinguished guide if you ever want to visit Berlin ;-)


----------



## veil

i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...






i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

veil said:


> i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!



That's very classy. Kudos!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

veil said:


> i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!



Wow, very tasteful and lovely.

Plus, the assman inside of me is going :wubu:


----------



## hot'n fluffy

veil said:


> i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!



very, very nice!:eat2:
And as a BHM, I tend to find the beauty not in your size, but rather on how you work what you got!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hot'n fluffy

CherryRVA said:


> Naw, there's nothing troublesome about me:bow: LOL
> 
> Ok, gotta ask...Texas...the name Hot n Fluffy...are you a fan of Gabriel Iglesias? Cuz if so, you kick ass...Love me some Gabriel!



Yup, certainly a fan of Gabriel, he is one funny dude, plus my nick came out of being a Boy Scout, and during the year we sell popcorn for fundraisers, so I liked the name.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I scoured my pictures and this is the most naked one I have. I was on a trip and made a quick pee stop, and my friends decided to take some pictures while I was peeing. Luckily, my naughty bits are all covered up. Although the Picture is a few years old.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I scoured my pictures and this is the most naked one I have. I was on a trip and made a quick pee stop, and my friends decided to take some pictures while I was peeing. Luckily, my naughty bits are all covered up. Although the Picture is a few years old.



Great picture, Jose. You have a very warm smile. 


You're supposed to show us some naughty bits on occasion though


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I scoured my pictures and this is the most naked one I have. I was on a trip and made a quick pee stop, and my friends decided to take some pictures while I was peeing. Luckily, my naughty bits are all covered up. Although the Picture is a few years old.



*See Hozay?!!!! You CAN smile without your mouth being wide open! And it's a such lovely smile! 

Now, let's try more of those smiles with less of those clothes and we'd have one heck of a picture  !!!! The lech in me is waiting... (taps foot impatiently)!*


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I scoured my pictures and this is the most naked one I have. I was on a trip and made a quick pee stop, and my friends decided to take some pictures while I was peeing. Luckily, my naughty bits are all covered up. Although the Picture is a few years old.




Proof that you have a great smile when your mouth is closed. 

Cute!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great picture, Jose. You have a very warm smile.
> 
> 
> You're supposed to show us some naughty bits on occasion though



hahaha, thank you, and I'm working on it. 




OneWickedAngel said:


> *See Hozay?!!!! You CAN smile without your mouth being wide open! And it's a such lovely smile!
> 
> Now, let's try more of those smiles with less of those clothes and we'd have one heck of a picture  !!!! The lech in me is waiting... (taps foot impatiently)!*



That's TWO people that want to see more skin. You gals are talking me into it.




Surlysomething said:


> Proof that you have a great smile when your mouth is closed.
> 
> Cute!



Why thank you it means a lot.


So I haven't myself posted anything risque. BUT I'm thinking I'd like to send someone a picture of myself and then get your honest opinion and then we'll see about posting them in public.


----------



## djudex

veil said:


> i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!



I know I'm a little late but yeah, I'd spank that bottom.


----------



## HDANGEL15

veil said:


> i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...
> 
> 
> i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!


*
Don't be nervous..that is a beautiful photo....*


----------



## likeitmatters

veil said:


> i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!




and this is coming from a gay man....and love the color of the panties too..

:bow:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Veil's great ass pic inspired me.


----------



## Kazak

veil said:


> i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!



Awesome pic! I do indeed enjoy it. And the in between girls, for me, are the best.


----------



## likeitmatters

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Veil's great ass pic inspired me.




someone rubbed out your privates and does that mean you are nuetered? and cannot have anymore strange ones down the road? 

:bow:


----------



## Horseman

veil said:


> my derriere is what i choose to share...



I can wax poetic about your shapely rear,
All the while, grinning ear to ear.

For while some like big boobs or those lines from a tan,
I have to confess that I'm as "ass" man. :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

technically I was naked. I was in the shower shaving. And it's a little blurry because I take nice hot and steamy showers


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> technically I was naked. I was in the shower shaving. And it's a little blurry because I take nice hot and steamy showers


*
isn't that kinda cheating... 

okay...BETTER..we are getting closer here*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> technically I was naked. I was in the shower shaving. And it's a little blurry because I take nice hot and steamy showers



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! *smh* 
You know you're wrong to tease the cougar crowd so wrong with steamed out naughties! But it's nice to know you like it "hot and steamy" also!
*


----------



## escapist

veil said:


> i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!



***PICKS HIS JAW UP OFF THE FLOOR!!!!***
*Uhhhh WOW.....WOW....man....uhhh* am I being to obvious? MAN.....WOW...Thats....thats..uhhh....*FREAKING HOT!*   :wubu: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## MrIgor

I... um, yeah... I agree completely. Completely... :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I was just looking at my rep, and I have a few requests for some more skin . . I was expecting that. But the crowds demand it, so I shall comply . . . maybe.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was just looking at my rep, and I have a few requests for some more skin . . I was expecting that. But the crowds demand it, so I shall comply . . . maybe.




Shush it and get nekkid already.....


----------



## Smite

:O nice pic veil


----------



## djudex

This thread doesn't get to die :bounce: Help me out here ladies!


----------



## cinnamitch

djudex said:


> This thread doesn't get to die :bounce: Help me out here ladies!



I see your buutt, i see your buutt


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> This thread doesn't get to die Help me out here ladies!



*!!! H*



*O*



*L*



*E*



*E*.......... *M*



*U*



*T*



*H*



*A !!!!*
:bow:*(Breathe Raivenne! B-R-E-A-T-H-E and put your tongue back in your mouth!)*:bow:

*Well I'M a happy not-so-little camper!
Seriously, the sight of you and that "oh did I do that?' expression -- TOTAL WIN!*​


----------



## djudex

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Well I'M a happy not-so-little camper!
> Seriously, the sight of you and that "oh did I do that?' expression -- TOTAL WIN!*



I figured I had to do something to get this thread back in the limelight 

:happy::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Check your rep, you succeeded! I have _never _wanted to go to Canada so bad in my life! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I figured I had to do something to get this thread back in the limelight
> 
> :happy::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::happy:



Thank you.....

I'm going to a fet party in a few hours, and this pic has totally revved me up.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Thank you.....
> 
> I'm going to a fet party in a few hours, and this pic has totally revved me up.



Glad to be of assistance ma'am


----------



## rabbitislove

cinnamitch said:


> I see your buutt, i see your buutt



*jerks*
*shivers*
*makes disturbing uh-uh-uh-uh* noise
*shakes*
*collapses*
*lights ciggarette*

I really hope that was as good for you as it was for me.


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> *jerks*
> *shivers*
> *makes disturbing uh-uh-uh-uh* noise
> *shakes*
> *collapses*



Do it again but slower.

_/grabs a chair and settles in for the show_


----------



## pete375lbs

Just a couple pics of me ... 

View attachment lyingdown2.jpg


View attachment sitting3.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Here's to helping out the thread  
In a hotel doing what any proper fat girl would be doing who doesn't want to get dressed and go out: ordering food from room service.


----------



## prettysteve

OneWickedAngel said:


> Here to helping out the thread
> In a hotel doing what any proper fat girl would be doing who doesn't want to get dressed and go out: ordering food from room service.



Miss OneWickedAngel: OMG! I sure wish I could snuggle up & squeeze my skinny chocolate body beside yours inside of that chair.I would love to read a novel in a chair with a big beautiful sister like yourself especially on a cold winter night.


----------



## djudex

Now we're gettin' this thread back on track!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

What a lovely sentiment for I am an avid reader and very much enjoy being read to. Thank you Steve!


----------



## djudex

_/checks his watch and taps his foot_

We're waiting people!


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> This thread doesn't get to die :bounce: Help me out here ladies!



ummmmmmm



grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> Here's to helping out the thread
> In a hotel doing what any proper fat girl would be doing who doesn't want to get dressed and go out: ordering food from room service.



ummmmmmmmmm


why so hungry


----------



## Ninja Glutton

OneWickedAngel said:


> Here's to helping out the thread
> In a hotel doing what any proper fat girl would be doing who doesn't want to get dressed and go out: ordering food from room service.



Is there room for two on that chair? :smitten:


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> _/checks his watch and taps his foot_
> 
> We're waiting people!




You know, I would have posted a pic of what I wore to the party (nearly nothing), BUT....I ended up getting G'd there, almost going into cardiac arrest, and now I have a concussion, busted leg, and am sick. So I'll pass 

(I'm actually serious about all that shit, though)


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> almost going into cardiac arrest, and now I have a concussion, busted leg, and am sick. So I'll pass
> 
> (I'm actually serious about all that shit, though)



I had no idea a picture of my butt could affect you so!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chicken legs said:


> ummmmmmmmmm
> 
> why so hungry





Ninja Glutton said:


> Is there room for two on that chair? :smitten:



Hey you two: As Satchmo would say "If ya gotta ask, you'll never know!"


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I had no idea a picture of my butt could affect you so!



Yeah, you know, it's not actually that funny...


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

wickked, you look simply delicious..


----------



## Kazak

Melian said:


> ....I ended up getting G'd there, almost going into cardiac arrest, and now I have a concussion, busted leg, and am sick...



sorry to hear that, get better soon! if you need anything... wait you're married, call your ol'man. still, get well!


----------



## Melian

Kazak said:


> sorry to hear that, get better soon! if you need anything... wait you're married, call your ol'man. still, get well!



Thank you 

Sorry to derail the thread, also. We do need more nekkids.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

blackcaesarbhm said:


> wickked, you look simply delicious..



Thanks Blackcaesarbhm; welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## Pinkbelly

there are some seriously gorgeous pics on here, so lurk no more shall i! 

View attachment angled.JPG


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> Here's to helping out the thread
> In a hotel doing what any proper fat girl would be doing who doesn't want to get dressed and go out: ordering food from room service.



DAMN!!! and I wasted rep on your Brian Dennehy post :doh: That is a great pic in every aspect!


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> DAMN!!! and I wasted rep on your Brian Dennehy post :doh: That is a great pic in every aspect!



*D*addyoh70: no problem ... I repped OWA for ya .. that is just an awesome picture...

Doesn't get any better - nice curves and a food menu :wubu:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

OneWickedAngel said:


> Here's to helping out the thread
> In a hotel doing what any proper fat girl would be doing who doesn't want to get dressed and go out: ordering food from room service.




Ohhhh Rai..... That is HOT!! :wubu:


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> ummmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



You bad girl! See unlike everybody else, I know your thinking about me! Shame Shame Shame! lol...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> DAMN!!! and I wasted rep on your Brian Dennehy post :doh: That is a great pic in every aspect!



*Oh Daddy! :batting: Don't you know? Rep to me is never rep wasted! 
(Besides you can always return after 25 other reps to rectify this! )*



tonynyc said:


> *D*addyoh70: no problem ... I repped OWA for ya .. that is just an awesome picture...
> 
> Doesn't get any better - nice curves and a food menu :wubu:


*Ah Tony, Rep Philanthropist and Connoisseur of Curves - who luvs ya baby?:kiss2::kiss2:*



MzDeeZyre said:


> Ohhhh Rai..... That is HOT!! :wubu:


*:blush: Aaaw shucks MzDee, Thank you! :happy: *


----------



## Koldun

BarbBBW said:


> I have decided I just look better in clothes!!! ANyways,.. here it is ,.. my nekkid one:doh:




Dang. Wow. That's very nice.


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> This thread doesn't get to die :bounce: Help me out here ladies!



oh my lord, your side rolls are adorable! :batting:


----------



## djudex

I would just like to take this moment to say that I'm nekkid except for a polyfleece blanket. I'm too comfy to take a picture though since my camera is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over there <--------------------


----------



## djudex

veil said:


> oh my lord, your side rolls are adorable! :batting:



Why thank you, I enjoy wibbling them. :happy:


----------



## bigcheese211

what are the rules exactly? i mean i'm willing to go playgirl style. hahaha


----------



## bigcheese211

cute_obese_girl said:


> Hey guys as a fellow FFA, I'm all for this, but please educate yourself about the pic rules and take down any offending pics before we get shut down. If you can't take them down please PM BlueEyed Banshee to do it for you.
> 
> -No pink parts
> -No cover up graphics like strategically placed stars
> -No pubic hair



ahhh, found the rules. thanks for the info!


----------



## AnnMarie

bigcheese211 said:


> what are the rules exactly? i mean i'm willing to go playgirl style. hahaha


**nevermind, see you found them**


----------



## dollymix

pete375lbs said:


> Just a couple pics of me ...



very cute


----------



## dollymix

chicken legs said:


> ummmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## djudex

dollymix said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



I love these boards some days :happy:


----------



## RJI

veil said:


> i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!




Sure glad i went back through this thread.... :bow:


----------



## likeitmatters

*NO rules just right..lets have chaos and it will rein supreme...lets tie up the mod and restrict them from deleting things that are so much fun to look at.

I say lets see public eye and everything else..lets all riot in the streets and take back the pages here...lol


:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:*


----------



## Zowie

Thread revival!  I don't have much for the moment, except for this (although everyone and their mother has seen it... It was a reference pic for a drawing)






But others should definitely post ^^ I'll take more soon.


----------



## Tyrael

:smitten::smitten::smitten::blush:

oh god


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bionic_eggplant said:


> Thread revival!  I don't have much for the moment, except for this (although everyone and their mother has seen it... It was a reference pic for a drawing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But others should definitely post ^^ I'll take more soon.



WOW! Thats a very pretty pic! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Thread revival!  I don't have much for the moment, except for this (although everyone and their mother has seen it... It was a reference pic for a drawing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But others should definitely post ^^ I'll take more soon.



Let's see if I can use your word correctly. 

Awesomesauceness on the thread revival!!!

(I also posted this from my new gadget )


----------



## Zowie

Thank you, thank you. ^^' But I'm not here to fish for compliments, someone else post a pic. 

And the proper grammar would be, "This thread revival is awesomesauce", I believe. But keep using it! =D Make it mainstream.


----------



## fishstick

bionic_eggplant said:


> Thread revival!  I don't have much for the moment, except for this (although everyone and their mother has seen it... It was a reference pic for a drawing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But others should definitely post ^^ I'll take more soon.




Very well done. Well done indeed.


----------



## fishstick

Great thread. All the women here are very beautiful. In Hawaiian "Momona" means fat, plump, sweet, fertile, motherly, and nurturing. The Hawaiian&#699;s had a special relationship with the word momona, and revered women fitting that description. Beautiful women all.

Anyway here is one posted so they let me into the party... 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-04 at 00.15.jpg


----------



## fishstick

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just can't have that...now can we?



Okay, you are stunning. Your body makes me think of long hours drowning in your sensuality. Your eyes, make me want to listen to everything you say like it was the greatest thing in the world. Mahalo.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Thank you, thank you. ^^' But I'm not here to fish for compliments, someone else post a pic.
> 
> And the proper grammar would be, "This thread revival is awesomesauce", I believe. But keep using it! =D Make it mainstream.



Well thanks for the lesson. I'll keep at it.


----------



## Zowie

Great pic, Fish!  But weren't you told to smile?


----------



## ~da rev~

bionic_eggplant said:


> Thread revival!  I don't have much for the moment, except for this (although everyone and their mother has seen it... It was a reference pic for a drawing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But others should definitely post ^^ I'll take more soon.




Sweet Jesus!


----------



## ogie

bionic_eggplant said:


> Thread revival!  I don't have much for the moment, except for this (although everyone and their mother has seen it... It was a reference pic for a drawing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But others should definitely post ^^ I'll take more soon.



wow... just wow. I think i need to think about moving north lol.


----------



## ogie

alright here we go... this is as nekkid as i'll post here. but if any ladies want to see more revealing pics PM me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

ogie said:


> alright here we go... this is as nekkid as i'll post here. but if any ladies want to see more revealing pics PM me.


 
Wow
That smile and that sexy BODY certainly gives me something to smile about-TY for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Esther

Grrr. Great picture ogie!
And I agree, it's nice to see your smile


----------



## chicken legs

fishstick said:


> Great thread. All the women here are very beautiful. In Hawaiian "Momona" means fat, plump, sweet, fertile, motherly, and nurturing. The Hawaiian&#699;s had a special relationship with the word momona, and revered women fitting that description. Beautiful women all.
> 
> Anyway here is one posted so they let me into the party...



you get a lifetime pass:eat2:


----------



## chicken legs

ogie said:


> alright here we go... this is as nekkid as i'll post here. but if any ladies want to see more revealing pics PM me.



thanks for the eyecandy:eat2:...

Now to find a ffa to do a "rub your body from behind"..pic


----------



## Tyrael

Well not that nekkid, but bare chested :3
Just came from the shower


----------



## warwagon86

ok heres two i got lol i dont get naked too often hehehe :happy:


----------



## BigChaz

warwagon86 said:


> ok heres two i got lol i dont get naked too often hehehe :happy:



I seriously mean this in the nicest way possible, but you look like Duff from Ace of Cakes if he let himself go. Duff is a fucking badass, thus you must be a fucking badass.


----------



## ogie

chicken legs said:


> thanks for the eyecandy:eat2:...
> 
> *Now to find a ffa to do a "rub your body from behind*"..pic



that's what i'm saying ...any ladies want to volunteer? It is for the good of the community!


----------



## Zowie

Great pictures, guys! This is a great thread.

Well, Ogie, if you were willing to visit the great white north as your previously said...  But all for the good of the community, of course.


----------



## HDANGEL15

ogie said:


> that's what i'm saying ...any ladies want to volunteer? It is for the good of the community!



*when and where rawrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## tekkers

bionic_eggplant said:


> Thread revival!  I don't have much for the moment, except for this (although everyone and their mother has seen it... It was a reference pic for a drawing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But others should definitely post ^^ I'll take more soon.




stunning as ever, ill try get some pics up later on


----------



## Tyrael

Some pics, still in shorts but hey!
First belly in boxers 




And now out of shorts




Resting on the desk




A little lifting *so squishy and soft :3*




And last my back


----------



## Zowie

Tyrael, those are great pictures!
I really like the last one.


----------



## Tyrael

bionic_eggplant said:


> Tyrael, those are great pictures!
> I really like the last one.



thnx:bow: :blush:
Would be glad to share it with you:blush:


----------



## Zowie

As promised, haha.
Not cutie-nudies, but I looked damn hot today and figured I'd share. 
And yes, the dress is bunched up. But I'm too lazy to take another.





And shameless self promotion! XD I'm the foreground figure. 
http://zoerennerrao.deviantart.com/art/3-Figures-Unfinished-159846803


----------



## Tyrael

bionic_eggplant said:


> As promised, haha.
> Not cutie-nudies, but I looked damn hot today and figured I'd share.
> And yes, the dress is bunched up. But I'm too lazy to take another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shameless self promotion! XD I'm the foreground figure.
> http://zoerennerrao.deviantart.com/art/3-Figures-Unfinished-159846803




Looks so good :eat2:


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> As promised, haha.
> Not cutie-nudies, but I looked damn hot today and figured I'd share.
> And yes, the dress is bunched up. But I'm too lazy to take another.



You got yourself some nice getaway sticks there lady!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> As promised, haha.
> Not cutie-nudies, but I looked damn hot today and figured I'd share.
> And yes, the dress is bunched up. But I'm too lazy to take another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shameless self promotion! XD I'm the foreground figure.
> http://zoerennerrao.deviantart.com/art/3-Figures-Unfinished-159846803



you're hot to trot.


----------



## BigIzzy

bionic_eggplant said:


> As promised, haha.
> Not cutie-nudies, but I looked damn hot today and figured I'd share.
> And yes, the dress is bunched up. But I'm too lazy to take another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shameless self promotion! XD I'm the foreground figure.
> http://zoerennerrao.deviantart.com/art/3-Figures-Unfinished-159846803



ohmyf***in'gooooooooooshmmmmmmmmmmmm.....THANK YOU!!!:bow::bow::blush::wubu::smitten:


----------



## ogie

bionic_eggplant said:


> As promised, haha.
> Not cutie-nudies, but I looked damn hot today and figured I'd share.
> And yes, the dress is bunched up. But I'm too lazy to take another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shameless self promotion! XD I'm the foreground figure.
> http://zoerennerrao.deviantart.com/art/3-Figures-Unfinished-159846803



nice gams! how tall are you?


----------



## Zowie

ogie said:


> nice gams! how tall are you?


Too tall, about 5'7.

EDIT: I realize I'm not that tall, but there are an abundance of really perfect petite girls here, I look like some sort of giant. Men, should you want a miniature girlfriend, come to Quebec. There are pleeennnnttyyy.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bionic_eggplant said:


> Too tall, about 5'7.
> 
> EDIT: I realize I'm not that tall, but there are an abundance of really perfect petite girls here, I look like some sort of giant. Men, should you want a miniature girlfriend, come to Quebec. There are pleeennnnttyyy.


Nothing wrong with tall women.


----------



## Tyrael

My attempt to look sexy nekkid 

Front:





and back:


----------



## ogie

bionic_eggplant said:


> Too tall, about 5'7.
> 
> EDIT: I realize I'm not that tall, but there are an abundance of really perfect petite girls here, I look like some sort of giant. Men, should you want a miniature girlfriend, come to Quebec. There are pleeennnnttyyy.



this is true, though ive never been to Montreal, when i was in Gatineau. it seemed all the ladies were petite.


----------



## Zowie

Great pics, Tyrael! o__o

And Ogie, why the devil were you in Gatineau? Talk about butthole of the world.  But yeah, I suspect something to do with the French, because -generally- the anglo girls are taller than the french ones.


----------



## ogie

bionic_eggplant said:


> Great pics, Tyrael! o__o
> 
> And Ogie, why the devil were you in Gatineau? Talk about butthole of the world.  But yeah, I suspect something to do with the French, because -generally- the anglo girls are taller than the french ones.



my Ex was from there. she brought me up there to visit. Butthole of the world? isn't it like the capital of Canada... or part at least?


----------



## Zowie

ogie said:


> my Ex was from there. she brought me up there to visit. Butthole of the world? isn't it like the capital of Canada... or part at least?


Oh, that's cool. Okay, maybe it isn't the butthole, but... Eh. And yeah, it's somewhat close to Ottawa. But capital-shnapital.
I'm not very patriotic.


----------



## ~da rev~

Here's my contribution. Not as revealing as it could've potentially been. But the mystery is rad.



View attachment IMG_2602.jpg


----------



## Zowie

You need brighter christmas lights.  But fabulous nipple, I may say.


----------



## seasuperchub84




----------



## chicken legs

nice belly, but that ubber cute kitty calender is distracting me...lol


----------



## seasuperchub84

LMFAO that was last years  I have one cat, hes awesome. Cats are great :-D Thanks for the comments. I loves my belleh. :eat1:


----------



## topher38

I haven't posted in a loooooong time so here you are


----------



## Zowie

Topher, I hope you appreciate the effort I'm putting in to not say something completely sleazy in public. 

And to every guy here, you DO know that the "Yeah, I'm just lying here in my bed, naked, just chillaxing and watching some TV, nothing's up" is a complete torture to us FFAs. We know what you're up to. 

EDIT: I got post 1111. Just thought that needed mentioning.


----------



## chicken legs

hehehe...I totally agree with B.E.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Topher, I hope you appreciate the effort I'm putting in to not say something completely sleazy in public.
> 
> And to every guy here, you DO know that the "Yeah, I'm just lying here in my bed, naked, just chillaxing and watching some TV, nothing's up" is a complete torture to us FFAs. We know what you're up to.
> 
> EDIT: I got post 1111. Just thought that needed mentioning.



So if I'm HONESTLY just lying in bed naked chillaxing on my laptop like I am right now...is that torture?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

theronin23 said:


> So if I'm HONESTLY just lying in bed naked chillaxing on my laptop like I am right now...is that torture?



Yes....the answer is yes....ya big tease


----------



## BigChaz

topher38 said:


> I haven't posted in a loooooong time so here you are



Pretty sure your wallpaper would make me throw up if I had some booze in me. Just sharing my idle observation, really.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> Pretty sure your wallpaper would make me throw up if I had some booze in me. Just sharing my idle observation, really.



Bahaha, I was totally thinking that too. Not in a mean way, I actually quite like the way it look, but straight lines dancing aren't my thing.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Bahaha, I was totally thinking that too. Not in a mean way, I actually quite like the way it look, but straight lines dancing aren't my thing.



The more you post, the more I like you!


----------



## theronin23

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Yes....the answer is yes....ya big tease



's what I'm here for


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> Too tall, about 5'7.
> 
> EDIT: I realize I'm not that tall, but there are an abundance of really perfect petite girls here, I look like some sort of giant. Men, should you want a miniature girlfriend, come to Quebec. There are pleeennnnttyyy.




If that's too tall, I'm a flippin' giant.


----------



## WillSpark

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Yes....the answer is yes....ya big tease



Sheesh, is that at it takes to torture you girls? I do that pretty much anytime I'm on this site.


----------



## FunWithAndy

I just wanted to stop being a lurker and share some pics of me. I hope you enjoy. I have alot more and video also. 

View attachment Andy1.jpg


View attachment Andy2.jpg


View attachment Andy3.jpg


View attachment Andy4.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

I want to have fun with Andy dammit.:bow:


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> If that's too tall, I'm a flippin' giant.



Us beanpoles got to stick together. Power to the tall!

And that last picture by fun with Andy is totally a Djudex remake.  I'd link, but it's too early.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Sheesh, is that at it takes to torture you girls? I do that pretty much anytime I'm on this site.



You know the rules Will, Pics are it didn't happen!  



FunWithAndy said:


> I just wanted to stop being a lurker and share some pics of me. I hope you enjoy. I have alot more and video also.


Ah Andy! Fun! Fun! Fun! Indeed!:happy:



bionic_eggplant said:


> ...snip...
> And that last picture by fun with Andy is totally a Djudex remake.  I'd link, but it's too early.


Didn't you know -- pic remakes are the sincerest form of flattery 







Come on gents! Flatter some more!


----------



## FunWithAndy

We can all have fun tonight wang chung tonight!



chicken legs said:


> I want to have fun with Andy dammit.:bow:


----------



## FunWithAndy

But mine is more cute! Not cocky just confident!




bionic_eggplant said:


> Us beanpoles got to stick together. Power to the tall!
> 
> And that last picture by fun with Andy is totally a Djudex remake.  I'd link, but it's too early.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bionic_eggplant said:


> Us beanpoles got to stick together. Power to the tall!
> 
> And that last picture by fun with Andy is totally a Djudex remake.  I'd link, but it's too early.


Tall girls are hot!


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> Us beanpoles got to stick together. Power to the tall!
> 
> And that last picture by fun with Andy is totally a Djudex remake.  I'd link, but it's too early.



Hahaha. There were four of us towering gals in highschool so we started a "Long Lady" club. I think it should be resurrected.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> EDIT: I realize I'm not that tall, but there are an abundance of really perfect petite girls here, I look like some sort of giant. Men, should you want a miniature girlfriend, come to Quebec. There are pleeennnnttyyy.



Years ago I worked in Montreal for a couple of years, while my gf/fiancee was in kitchener-waterloo, which has a heavy german background. When I'd take the train down I'd suddenly found that the women I was seeing were averaging a few inches taller, probably a couple of dozen pounds heavier, and many shades blonder. I did love the food and vibrancy in Montreal, but I must admit to preferring the human-scape in K-W, what with being an FA and all.

As for Gatineau, I actually work there. It is not so bad....provided you like fries, shawarma, and hot dogs. Although there is actually a totally kick-ass bakery a couple of blocks from where I work, so it is not all grease and cheap beer.


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> Years ago I worked in Montreal for a couple of years, while my gf/fiancee was in kitchener-waterloo, which has a heavy german background. When I'd take the train down I'd suddenly found that the women I was seeing were averaging a few inches taller, probably a couple of dozen pounds heavier, and many shades blonder. I did love the food and vibrancy in Montreal, but I must admit to preferring the human-scape in K-W, what with being an FA and all.
> 
> As for Gatineau, I actually work there. It is not so bad....provided you like fries, shawarma, and hot dogs. Although there is actually a totally kick-ass bakery a couple of blocks from where I work, so it is not all grease and cheap beer.



Yeah, you don't have to go for for the type of girl to really change. I used to play intercity soccer ('cause that's what us suburban kids do), and there was a town more to the north which was very german/anglo, the girls were HUGE. And very blonde. And scared the socks off me.
Now I feel bad for bashing Gatineau, that's two people I've bummed off. My sincerest apologies to Gatineau and the lovely people who live there.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Well since no one else is posting anything right now...


----------



## BigIzzy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well since no one else is posting anything right now...



oh my! You look so very, very sexy!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

RobitusinZ said:


> ...



Seriously, Robi? You KNOW that is going to be pulled down, why even bother?


----------



## RobitusinZ

LOL, pulled down, why? Not much different from the shower pics I've seen. Dude, that pic's hilarious!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

While the pic may have been hilarious it doesn't follow the rules. That would be considered a cover up graphic. Remember, no pink, no pubes, etc. If you're unclear, feel free to drop me a line before posting.

Thanks!

/mod


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigIzzy said:


> oh my! You look so very, very sexy!


Thanks BigIzzy!:happy::kiss2:



RobitusinZ said:


> LOL, pulled down, why? Not much different from the shower pics I've seen. Dude, that pic's hilarious!


Question asked...



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> While the pic may have been hilarious it doesn't follow the rules. That would be considered a cover up graphic. Remember, no pink, no pubes, etc. If you're unclear, feel free to drop me a line before posting.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> /mod



....and answered. 
(Even drawn ever so amusingly, it's still "pink" covering "pink")


----------



## SnapDragon

Ry&#333;ri;1111498 said:


> What did they say about idle minds....



Wow, that legs tucked up underneath position is cute... kind of Hotei-like.


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well since no one else is posting anything right now...



*smokin' as always!!!!!!!! :smitten:


what did i miss :doh:*


----------



## DreamyInToronto

Tyrael said:


> Well not that nekkid, but bare chested :3
> Just came from the shower




I *LOVE* your glasses and your ink!!! xoxoxo


----------



## DreamyInToronto

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well since no one else is posting anything right now...



Mamma MIA!! You are ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!

*wipes brow*

I have to go and take a cold shower. And I am STRAIGHT! ehehehe


----------



## Tyrael

DreamyInToronto said:


> I *LOVE* your glasses and your ink!!! xoxoxo



Thnx :blush::blush:


----------



## DreamyInToronto

You're welcome, cute Dutch man! :kiss2: (kusje)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *smokin' as always!!!!!!!!* :smitten:
> ...snip...





DreamyInToronto said:


> Mamma MIA!! You are ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!
> 
> *wipes brow*
> 
> I have to go and take a cold shower. And I am STRAIGHT! ehehehe



HAHAHAHA! Much thanks to both of you! :kiss2::bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well since no one else is posting anything right now...



As always. Stealing the show.


----------



## Guinness

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well since no one else is posting anything right now...



Very sexy and artistic.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> As always. Stealing the show.


:batting: Who? Little ol' me? :batting: HAHAHA!  



Guinness said:


> Very sexy and artistic.



The photographer and I thank you! :happy::happy:


----------



## WillSpark

*Gabriel Iglesias style* DAMN!

Perv for perv now I feel like one of those dudes who loves the cougars. What are they called again, meercats or something?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well since no one else is posting anything right now...



Wow, you look absolutely melt-in-your-mouth good. I wouldn't mind a slice of that chocolate cake


----------



## stldpn

obviously... 

View attachment 1e.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> *Gabriel Iglesias style* DAMN!
> 
> Perv for perv now I feel like one of those dudes who loves the cougars. What are they called again, meercats or something?


"meercats" oh man, I will have to remember that one - lol. Thanks Will! :wubua purely platonic :wubu: of course!)



Ninja Glutton said:


> Wow, you look absolutely melt-in-your-mouth good. I wouldn't mind a slice of that chocolate cake


Now! Now! Now! You have to have your dinner before dessert! :Thanks Ninja! D



stldpn said:


> obviously...


But we so enjoy when our men share the bare! :batting:


----------



## warwagon86

BigChaz said:


> I seriously mean this in the nicest way possible, but you look like Duff from Ace of Cakes if he let himself go. Duff is a fucking badass, thus you must be a fucking badass.



hahaha cheers dude!!


----------



## rellis10

I posted these two pics in the Nekkid thread on the Sexuality section but I thought i should post them here too. Like I said in the other section, I had never done this before until then and was nervous about it, but i got some good feedback from it so here goes....


----------



## veil

rellis10 said:


> I posted these two pics in the Nekkid thread on the Sexuality section but I thought i should post them here too. Like I said in the other section, I had never done this before until then and was nervous about it, but i got some good feedback from it so here goes....



you're adorable, it is pretty nervewracking to submit personal pictures!


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> I posted these two pics in the Nekkid thread on the Sexuality section but I thought i should post them here too. Like I said in the other section, I had never done this before until then and was nervous about it, but i got some good feedback from it so here goes....
> 
> ]



Awesome pictures! :happy:


----------



## ukfaukfa

My first post on this forum...well on this site ever.

I guess I'm helping represent the UK 

Hope at least one girl out there enjoys it! 

View attachment Snapshot_20100309.jpg


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune




----------



## HDANGEL15

*

just curious..does this marshmallow guy know you are posting his pictures on this website 

idk..just seems kinda weird ...but thats me*


----------



## RobitusinZ

And isn't that pic against the rules anyway?


----------



## kristineirl

Tyrael said:


> Well not that nekkid, but bare chested :3
> Just came from the shower



you look great ^_^ i'm seriously diggin' those glasses


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> just curious..does this marshmallow guy know you are posting his pictures on this website
> 
> idk..just seems kinda weird ...but thats me*



Why do you think he posed?


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune

RobitusinZ said:


> And isn't that pic against the rules anyway?



No,his junk is covered,Robi.


----------



## Zowie

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> Why do you think he posed?



No, it's understandable, you could easily have told him you wanted pictures for personal use and then post them without his knowledge.

Did you guys just get together? You seem to adore him, it's great.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune

bionic_eggplant said:


> No, it's understandable, you could easily have told him you wanted pictures for personal use and then post them without his knowledge.
> 
> Did you guys just get together? You seem to adore him, it's great.



I've been with the Marshmallow Dragon for 3 years, and he's just as marshmallowy as he was on the first date.


----------



## Esther

Aww, what a cute little belly you have 



ukfaukfa said:


> My first post on this forum...well on this site ever.
> 
> I guess I'm helping represent the UK
> 
> Hope at least one girl out there enjoys it!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> I've been with the Marshmallow Dragon for 3 years, and he's just as marshmallowy as he was on the first date.


Maybe if you posted a picture of the two of you together they would believe you.


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> Maybe if you posted a picture of the two of you together they would believe you.



I think we should post a pic of us together


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> I think we should post a pic of us together


I would be up for that. But it would have to be for the Nekkid thread.


----------



## SanDiega

rellis10 said:


> I posted these two pics in the Nekkid thread on the Sexuality section but I thought i should post them here too. Like I said in the other section, I had never done this before until then and was nervous about it, but i got some good feedback from it so here goes....



You are beautiful


----------



## rellis10

SanDiega said:


> You are beautiful



Never been called that before....thank you kindly :blush:


----------



## Maeora

ukfaukfa said:


> My first post on this forum...well on this site ever.
> 
> I guess I'm helping represent the UK
> 
> Hope at least one girl out there enjoys it!



mm, yummy :3 I'm in the UK too


----------



## ukfaukfa

Maeora said:


> mm, yummy :3 I'm in the UK too



Oh well, you've left me speechless! Mission accomplished, and what's more someone in the same country! A first! :blush:


----------



## Maeora

A first? :/ but you're cute


----------



## ukfaukfa

Maeora said:


> A first? :/ but you're cute



Well thank you for saying so but honestly, you are the first to say it


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

I was just looking at a few pics I took and I realize I might be losing weight. Uh-oh. Time to :eat1: 

View attachment 012847[2].jpg


----------



## PinkRodery

ukfaukfa said:


> Well thank you for saying so but honestly, you are the first to say it



Then I'm the second to say it! You are very cute!


----------



## ukfaukfa

PinkRodery said:


> Then I'm the second to say it! You are very cute!



:blush: Ooh thank you! I may just have to take some more pics now hehe


----------



## otherland78

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



Simply stunnning you ! sexy thing ;-)

amazing pic !!! ;-) thanks please feel free to feel more often like beeing in
need for some pics lol


----------



## rellis10

Me just moments ago in bed....ok i'm not completely nekkid but near enough


----------



## JenFromOC

rellis10 said:


> Me just moments ago in bed....ok i'm not completely nekkid but near enough



Oooh HELLO, big Halifax man!


----------



## rellis10

Me again! As you can see i'm unleashing my arsenal of poses...god help you all


----------



## JenFromOC

rellis10 said:


> Me again! As you can see i'm unleashing my arsenal of poses...god help you all



Now you're just being a whore! Ok, I want more....lol


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> Now you're just being a whore! Ok, I want more....lol



Ok, definitly never been called a whore before


----------



## veil

rellis10 said:


> Me again! As you can see i'm unleashing my arsenal of poses...god help you all




you, dear, are a hunk.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Thought I'd crack out something special for my first "Risqué" pictures..... Hope you enjoy


----------



## karmacomba

Hi
never had the confidence to post any pics before...but am really in need of of a confidence boost. If even one lady here thinks I look ok that will make my day 

View attachment 011 001.jpg


View attachment 011 002.jpg


----------



## veil

Sasquatch! said:


> Thought I'd crack out something special for my first "Risqué" pictures..... Hope you enjoy




oh my lord...you look... words... not... work... wow. wow.


----------



## talpa

karmacomba said:


> Hi
> never had the confidence to post any pics before...but am really in need of of a confidence boost. If even one lady here thinks I look ok that will make my day


Heck, you look better than ok to me.


----------



## talpa

Sasquatch! said:


> Thought I'd crack out something special for my first "Risqué" pictures..... Hope you enjoy


What an unusual tattoo.  I also like the whole 'Carry On' style pose. Good work young man.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I am absolutely flattered. Glad you're enjoying!


----------



## Seda

karmacomba said:


> Hi
> never had the confidence to post any pics before...but am really in need of of a confidence boost. If even one lady here thinks I look ok that will make my day




Your face is very reminiscent of my husband's, so be warned, I am enjoying your pics :happy:


----------



## isamarie69

karmacomba said:


> Hi
> never had the confidence to post any pics before...but am really in need of of a confidence boost. If even one lady here thinks I look ok that will make my day



Then you will be having an AWESOME week lol. Cause you look fantastic. Irish boys rule.


----------



## karmacomba

To isamarie69, seda, & talpa - and to the others who contacted me with nice things to say about my pics - 

thank you so much ladies x ...your words mean a lot to me


----------



## Seda

I say it as I see it, and an awesome tatt!


----------



## karmacomba

Seda said:


> I say it as I see it, and an awesome tatt!



well thanks again x 
re the tatt i got that must be 15 years ago lol, its an old Black Sabbath thing called the fallen angel. When I got it they had fallen into obscurity, so I thought I was very clever and original. Since then, they had the reunion, the osbournes etc etc so nowadays you can buy the sticker on Amazon! I just googled it a min ago and saw other people with the same tatoo - shit shit shit!  may as well have gotten a red rose at this rate lol


----------



## Seda

I have a t-shirt with her on it  I still have virgin skin, still finding the right design.


Anyway, as you were.


----------



## chicagomark

I've now gained about 30 pounds in 3 months! 

View attachment Video Snapshot-4.jpeg


----------



## JenFromOC

Not nekkid lol...I'm totally wearing a bra


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> Not nekkid lol...I'm totally wearing a bra



You are just beautiful, Jen. No other word for it. :blush:


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> Thought I'd crack out something special for my first "Risqué" pictures..... Hope you enjoy




*WOW*

I love it.


----------



## KittyKitten

I can't show too much


----------



## extra_fat_guy

happyface83 said:


> I can't show too much



Your very pretty! Thanks for sharing your pics!



JenFromOC said:


> Not nekkid lol...I'm totally wearing a bra



Very sexy!


----------



## KittyKitten

extra_fat_guy said:


> Your very pretty! Thanks for sharing your pics!



Thanks extra_fat_guy!


----------



## JenFromOC

happyface83 said:


> I can't show too much



Um...wow!


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> Now you're just being a whore! Ok, I want more....lol



A bit of a delay, but never say i dont give people what they ask for....













ENJOY!


----------



## JenFromOC

rellis10 said:


> A bit of a delay, but never say i dont give people what they ask for....
> 
> 
> ENJOY!



*books plane ticket to England* :eat2:


----------



## escapist

Oh man I got all excited when I saw JenFromOC was last to post........and nope, no pics.


----------



## djudex

escapist said:


> Oh man I got all excited when I saw JenFromOC was last to post



Dood, me too.


----------



## JenFromOC

escapist said:


> Oh man I got all excited when I saw JenFromOC was last to post........and nope, no pics.



Um, I sure did post a pic this morning...scroll down lol


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> Um, I sure did post a pic this morning...scroll down lol



We're greedy, we'd like more.


----------



## JenFromOC

The peer pressure is too much for me to stand....I can't believe I did this. It prob violates some damn rule too hahaha


----------



## Sasquatch!

JenFromOC said:


> The peer pressure is too much for me to stand....I can't believe I did this. It prob violates some damn rule too hahaha


Well my mind was definitely on violation when I saw that post, yes. :eat2:


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> The peer pressure is too much for me to stand....I can't believe I did this. It prob violates some damn rule too hahaha



Woooooooooow.....:smitten:

*books plain ticket to america*


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> The peer pressure is too much for me to stand....I can't believe I did this. It prob violates some damn rule too hahaha



I love peer pressure! :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz

hey baby u r hot, wna go chat sumwhere private?


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> hey baby u r hot, wna go chat sumwhere private?



U had ur chance! LoLz


----------



## BigChaz

bebe dat was da oooooold me. I won't hurt u no mo.


----------



## FishCharming

and another reason to regret leaving socal...


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> The peer pressure is too much for me to stand....I can't believe I did this. It prob violates some damn rule too hahaha



I have a feeling I must have missed something awesome here...DAMN YOU POOR TIMING!!!! DAMN YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU!!!!


----------



## djudex

Just to be clear, I would love to see whatever was in that post that isn't there now. You should really feel free to send it to me in a PM :bow::bow: Me luv u long tiem. Sapporo, Sapporo, Sapporo, Sapporo Ichiban.


----------



## JenFromOC

It's coming down in 30 minutes....before I leave for work LOL


----------



## djudex

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Peer pressure for the win!

Very hawt! :eat2:


----------



## KittyKitten

Jen, you have all the guys hot in this thread!


----------



## rellis10

Ok, i'm just plain whoring myself out now, but what the heck. 

Me, fresh out of the bath...I promise it was coincidental i was able to take pictures at that particular moment.  (please ignore the half decorated bathroom )


----------



## Sasquatch!

Looks like I have my work cut out for me if I want to one-up Halifax Man.


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Looks like I have my work cut out for me if I want to one-up Halifax Man.



Nah, i think your apron antics beat whatever i can do


----------



## Zowie

I suggest a picture contest. Try and one-up each other in each post.

You know, just because a little competitiveness is healthy... 

So, Sasquatch has the apron-shots, and Rellis the bathroom shoot.

Sasquatch, it's your turn.


----------



## rellis10

bionic_eggplant said:


> I suggest a picture contest. Try and one-up each other in each post.
> 
> You know, just because a little competitiveness is healthy...
> 
> So, Sasquatch has the apron-shots, and Rellis the bathroom shoot.
> 
> Sasquatch, it's your turn.



This is bound to end badly....i'm very competetive you know


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hey, if I'm going to go down at least I will go down swinging.

I'll just leave that sink in as a mental image for a moment.

Anyway.

Here's my "entry":


----------



## Zowie

Head-less shot, you know the wimmins don't like that. Minus 3 points.

However, drawing on your body... Plus 2.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> Head-less shot, you know the wimmins don't like that. Minus 3 points.
> 
> However, drawing on your body... Plus 2.



In my defense, I'm pretty new to this "pictures for women" thing. But I'll wait my next turn.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

My competitive nature has reared it's head! j/k lol but I like the idea 

Couldn't fit my stomach and face in them real well but I tried. I can make personalized messages if anyone wants one too  

View attachment 191126_cr.jpg


View attachment 191140_cr.jpg


View attachment fatboymike3.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Aaaaand we have a third competitor! 


For the record i refuse to write on myself...I HAVE STANDARDS DAMMIT!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

rellis10 said:


> Aaaaand we have a third competitor!
> 
> 
> For the record i refuse to write on myself...I HAVE STANDARDS DAMMIT!




I'm just a piece of meat ;(


----------



## Zowie

Oh my, a third competitor!
This is probably not a good night for this, I've drunk too much. I'm very cross-eyed.

Delicious versus FatBoy....

Rellis, you've got to beat them. Screw the writing on yourself, think of something else!


----------



## rellis10

bionic_eggplant said:


> Rellis, you've got to beat them. Screw the writing on yourself, think of something else!



Right now it's 1am and i'm struggling to think of anything remotely coherent . We'll see if i can find something sexy and imaginitive tommorow evening


----------



## Zowie

Oh shit, right. Go to bed, you crazy Brits.


----------



## ~da rev~

I'd enter this competition if I wasn't so damn lazy.


----------



## WomanlyHips

ukfaukfa said:


> My first post on this forum...well on this site ever.
> 
> I guess I'm helping represent the UK
> 
> Hope at least one girl out there enjoys it!



Me!-Me!-Me!-- You're a cutie...


----------



## Zowie

~da rev~ said:


> I'd enter this competition if I wasn't so damn lazy.



Become unlazy!


----------



## KittyKitten

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> My competitive nature has reared it's head! j/k lol but I like the idea
> 
> Couldn't fit my stomach and face in them real well but I tried. I can make personalized messages if anyone wants one too



Damn, I'm partial to DIMPLES!


----------



## veil

happyface83 said:


> I can't show too much



YES!!!



rellis10 said:


> A bit of a delay, but never say i dont give people what they ask for...
> 
> 
> ENJOY!



YES!!!



Sasquatch! said:


> Hey, if I'm going to go down at least I will go down swinging.
> 
> I'll just leave that sink in as a mental image for a moment.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Here's my "entry":


YES!!!


ahhh too much hotness... medic!!!


----------



## Joe944

I can't seem to take a naked picture of myself, anyone willing to be my photographer?


----------



## rellis10

I have something planned but i dont think it's necessarily imaginative......should be fun though


----------



## JenFromOC

Joe944 said:


> I can't seem to take a naked picture of myself, anyone willing to be my photographer?



*raises hand*


----------



## rellis10

Showing my support for my country in the World Cup....but i'm soooo getting thrown in the Tower of London for using Her Majesty's flag to cover my modesty. 

PS: The flag is kinda semi-see through....i hope i havent accidentily exposed myself to you all :blush:


----------



## JenFromOC

rellis10 said:


> Showing my support for my country in the World Cup....but i'm soooo getting thrown in the Tower of London for using Her Majesty's flag to cover my modesty.
> 
> PS: The flag is kinda semi-see through....i hope i havent accidentily exposed myself to you all :blush:



Good GAWD, man....sexy! (as always)


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> Good GAWD, man....sexy! (as always)



I aim to please.....but i'm an awful shot


----------



## Sasquatch!

Holy Crapola, this is like watching Rocky.






*cough*


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> I suggest a picture contest. Try and one-up each other in each post.
> 
> You know, just because a little competitiveness is healthy...
> 
> So, Sasquatch has the apron-shots, and Rellis the bathroom shoot.
> 
> Sasquatch, it's your turn.



Dont do it!!! She's just tricking you into posting more pics! Time to take a stand! Quid pro quo, love. No more rolls until we see that non-engineeringly short, husband scaring hair in a few pictures...


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Holy Crapola, this is like watching Rocky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*



Ok you definitly beat me on the novelty front


----------



## Heyyou

happyface83 said:


> I can't show too much





JenFromOC said:


> Not nekkid lol...I'm totally wearing a bra



can i have u 2 at in a hot tub tonite? make a little caramel and vanilla ice cream...with nuts


----------



## JenFromOC

Sasquatch! said:


> Holy Crapola, this is like watching Rocky.
> 
> *cough*



OMG you look so hot. There is too much hotness on this board.


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> OMG you look so hot. There is too much hotness on this board.



Just imagine it....Me....Sasquatch....You....One Night...And a tub of ice cream not necessarily for eating with a spoon. :smitten::eat2:


----------



## JenFromOC

rellis10 said:


> Just imagine it....Me....Sasquatch....You....One Night...And a tub of ice cream not necessarily for eating with a spoon. :smitten::eat2:



My head just freakin' exploded.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Showing my support for my country in the World Cup....but i'm soooo getting thrown in the Tower of London for using Her Majesty's flag to cover my modesty.
> 
> PS: The flag is kinda semi-see through....i hope i havent accidentily exposed myself to you all :blush:





Sasquatch! said:


> Holy Crapola, this is like watching Rocky.
> 
> 
> *cough*



OH MY MY MY MY MY!

Rell: I'm pretty sure quite a few ladies here wish that flag was a lot more see through.

Sasq: the expression on your face -- effin' priceless. :happy:


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> Dont do it!!! She's just tricking you into posting more pics! Time to take a stand! Quid pro quo, love. No more rolls until we see that non-engineeringly short, husband scaring hair in a few pictures...



SHHH.

I'm totally not fishing for more pictures. I just like seeing how creative people get. 
Hahaha, this is dumb.


----------



## veil

rellis10 said:


> I have something planned but i dont think it's necessarily imaginative......should be fun though





Sasquatch! said:


> Holy Crapola, this is like watching Rocky.
> *cough*





rellis10 said:


> Just imagine it....Me....Sasquatch....You....One Night...And a tub of ice cream not necessarily for eating with a spoon. :smitten::eat2:



this is the most unfair thread i have ever seen... but i still really cannot determine a winner. these fine young men should probably compete further, maybe they need more direct competition?

like, for the next round, let's say--to be fair of course--we need pics of each of you drinking a beer while rubbing your belly. let's just say that.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The only part of my latest Adipositivity.com shoot that I can show here. :blush: 
​


----------



## veil

bionic_eggplant said:


> SHHH.
> 
> I'm totally not fishing for more pictures. I just like seeing how creative people get.
> Hahaha, this is dumb.




WHY CAN I NOT GIVE YOU MORE REP!! what fresh hell is this


----------



## Zowie

veil said:


> WHY CAN I NOT GIVE YOU MORE REP!! what fresh hell is this



Haha, I've gotten no rep for all the hard work I do. I might just have to take a real picture of myself with bionic eggplant boob-covers.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> Haha, I've gotten no rep for all the hard work I do. I might just have to take a real picture of myself with bionic eggplant boob-covers.



and the rep is ready and waiting!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

veil said:


> WHY CAN I NOT GIVE YOU MORE REP!! what fresh hell is this



I KNOW! I have to spread it around before I REP her again the woman has so much dang awesomesauce! 

*PEOPLE WHO HAVE IT PLEASE REP HER!*


----------



## JenFromOC

OneWickedAngel said:


> I KNOW! I have to spread it around before I REP her again the woman has so much dang awesomesauce!
> 
> *PEOPLE WHO HAVE IT PLEASE REP HER!*



I keep trying and trying and trying! IT WON'T LET ME, DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## veil

bionic_eggplant said:


> Haha, I've gotten no rep for all the hard work I do. I might just have to take a real picture of myself with bionic eggplant boob-covers.



i know i repped you previously for something hilarious you did, i just wish i had a cornucopia of rep to offer to you.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Haha, I've gotten no rep for all the hard work I do. I might just have to take a real picture of myself with bionic eggplant boob-covers.



I CAN'T REP YOU OK I AM SOOOOOOOOOORRRRYYYYY


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

bionic_eggplant said:


> SHHH.
> 
> I'm totally not fishing for more pictures. I just like seeing how creative people get.
> Hahaha, this is dumb.




awesome!


----------



## veil

BigChaz said:


> I CAN'T REP YOU OK I AM SOOOOOOOOOORRRRYYYYY




man, i think these young bucks are challenging your forum social rank, something tells me you should probably protect your territory with lots of pics!


----------



## BigChaz

veil said:


> man, i think these young bucks are challenging your forum social rank, something tells me you should probably protect your territory with lots of pics!



Is that how it works???


----------



## OneWickedAngel

veil said:


> man, i think these young bucks are challenging your forum social rank, something tells me you should probably protect your territory with lots of pics!





BigChaz said:


> Is that how it works???



But if course! Really now! You're not going to let those whippersnappers get away with attempting to usurp your forum dominance without some fight -- are you? 

ARE YOU?! :batting::batting::batting::batting:


----------



## veil

OneWickedAngel said:


> But if course! Really now! You're not going to let those whippersnappers get away with attempting to usurp your forum dominance without some fight -- are you?
> 
> ARE YOU?! :batting::batting::batting::batting:



you are so right! all the mens gotta get into this belly battle.


----------



## KittyKitten

We need more BHM on the paysite board!


----------



## Zowie

happyface83 said:


> We need more BHM on the paysite board!



...but doesn't that mean paying for stuff we can just charm out of them for free?


----------



## KittyKitten

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...but doesn't that mean paying for stuff we can just charm out of them for free?



Yeah, that's true, lol. Just for representation.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...but doesn't that mean paying for stuff we can just charm out of them for free?



see that's why ffas can't bitch... there may not be a lot of straight bhm naughty pics out there but 99% of the eye candy is free


----------



## chicken legs

rellis10 said:


> Showing my support for my country in the World Cup....but i'm soooo getting thrown in the Tower of London for using Her Majesty's flag to cover my modesty.



Darn you English folk and with your cunning use of flags:eat2:


----------



## veil

stldpn said:


> see that's why ffas can't bitch... there may not be a lot of straight bhm naughty pics out there but 99% of the eye candy is free



please don't take my eye candy from me


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> Haha, I've gotten no rep for all the hard work I do. I might just have to take a real picture of myself with bionic eggplant boob-covers.



I can't give anyone I would like to give rep to anymore. I'm not interested in giving random rep to people just so I can rep people I think deserve it.

Stupid rep system...

YOU'RE ALL JERKS!!!!!!

Wait... wrong thread


----------



## Sasquatch!

LOL at the "Cunning use of flags"! I won't bother even clicking on the link, I've seen that set so many times.



> *Turd Face said: *My head just freakin' exploded.


I thought that was a problem only guys faced?



> *One Wicked Angel said: *Sasq: the expression on your face -- effin' priceless.


Thanks--didn't think the shot all the way through. Realised halfway through the countdown that I didn't have any proper grips the canister that would allow me to hold it low enough. And DAMN was it heavier than it looked.



> *Veil said: *we need pics of each of you drinking a beer while rubbing your belly. let's just say that.


Make it a pint of cider and you're on. As long as we get a similar picture of you. 



> *Cylon Eggplant said: *I've gotten no rep for all the hard work I do


It keeps telling me to spread rep around before I can rep you again. Darnit. Stop being so repworthy!



> *Happy Face said: *We need more BHM on the paysite board!


I briefly thought about it, but....1)too complicated to set up and 2)no-one would pay for it, so I would just lose money.


----------



## stldpn

veil said:


> please don't take my eye candy from me



take it? I've been providing it, why would I want to take it away? Here since you ladies won't leave the safety of the BHM board.


----------



## rellis10

veil said:


> like, for the next round, let's say--to be fair of course--we need pics of each of you drinking a beer while rubbing your belly. let's just say that.



Once again i must dissapoint....I'm afraid i dont drink beer, or any alcohol really. It could be a cup of tea or a Dr Pepper though


----------



## SnapDragon

rellis10 said:


> Showing my support for my country in the World Cup....but i'm soooo getting thrown in the Tower of London for using Her Majesty's flag to cover my modesty.
> 
> PS: The flag is kinda semi-see through....i hope i havent accidentily exposed myself to you all :blush:



:-O

:-D

Never understood how people can spend all day watching football. I could watch it all day if the footballers looked like you though.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

stldpn said:


> take it? I've been providing it, why would I want to take it away? Here since you ladies won't leave the safety of the BHM board.



Dang! You look so, so solid! 
 When it looks this, good I say keep on providing it!


----------



## SnapDragon

karmacomba said:


> Hi
> never had the confidence to post any pics before...but am really in need of of a confidence boost. If even one lady here thinks I look ok that will make my day



Aw, you're cute too. Your curly hair and strong face are just... drool.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Closest I think I'm allowed to get on here lol (Shorts were slipping down) 

View attachment just laying around 2.jpg


----------



## rellis10

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Closest I think I'm allowed to get on here lol (Shorts were slipping down)



Einstein clearly approves 

Edit: I hope that is Einstein.....i took a second look and now i'm not so sure lol.

Edit 2: Just noticed, 500th Post w00t!


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> Einstein clearly approves
> 
> Edit: I hope that is Einstein.....i took a second look and now i'm not so sure lol.



It's got his name on the poster, so I would assume so Mr Halifax!


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> It's got his name on the poster, so I would assume so Mr Halifax!



I dont know if you've noticed but i wear specs.....and that writing is teeny


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

rellis10 said:


> Einstein clearly approves
> 
> Edit: I hope that is Einstein.....i took a second look and now i'm not so sure lol.
> 
> Edit 2: Just noticed, 500th Post w00t!



haha yes, it is indeed Mr. Einstein. That posted can make for an awkward moment when you're in the middle of having some fun with someone and you look up. The eyes follow you around and you must quickly recite his theory of relatively to get his approval.


----------



## bigjmccoy

karmacomba said:


> Hi
> never had the confidence to post any pics before...but am really in need of of a confidence boost. If even one lady here thinks I look ok that will make my day



Beautiful. One of the nicest I've seen on here


----------



## veil

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> haha yes, it is indeed Mr. Einstein. That posted can make for an awkward moment when you're in the middle of having some fun with someone and you look up. The eyes follow you around and you must quickly recite his theory of relatively to get his approval.



and that is why all i have is vintage sheet music, dame darcy comics & promethea #1. i don't feel guilty in ANY of their eyes.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

veil said:


> and that is why all i have is vintage sheet music, dame darcy comics & promethea #1. i don't feel guilty in ANY of their eyes.




haha. Well I try to stick to books but I have to some conversation pieces around.


----------



## veil

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> haha. Well I try to stick to books but I have to some conversation pieces around.




no, i have those things framed on my wall, they are both books and conversation pieces, existing like schrödinger's cat as both lit & ornament. it's friggin' crazy!


----------



## Tenacious Dave

sadly i dont have any full body shots (will make sme soon), hopefully this will do.. 

View attachment IMG_9922.JPG


----------



## Sasquatch!

Here is my latest entry.


Yes, ladies I am attempting to win the weirdest arousing picture award.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sasquatch! said:


> Here is my latest entry.
> 
> Yes, ladies I am attempting to win the weirdest arousing picture award.



Alas, dear Sasquatch! I know ye! A fellow of infinite thirst, of most excellent rolls! He hath squashed me on my back a thousand times; and now (in my dreams)...

Think Shakespeare is turning over yet?:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

Anyone over 30 care to post their pictures?


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> Here is my latest entry.
> 
> 
> Yes, ladies I am attempting to win the weirdest arousing picture award.



From an artist's point of view... Your composition needs work. There's too much negative space, meaning the areas that aren't the exact subject matter (you an skull). 
Do it over. 



Surlysomething said:


> Anyone over 30 care to post their pictures?



"Fucking jailbait"?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


> Anyone over 30 care to post their pictures?



Surly, Stldpn and I have both posted within the past week and I'm pretty dang sure we're both over thirty. Well I dang sure am at least 



stldpn said:


> take it? I've been providing it, why would I want to take it away? Here since you ladies won't leave the safety of the BHM board.





OneWickedAngel said:


> The only part of my latest Adipositivity.com shoot that I can show here. :blush:
> ​


----------



## Gyrene

not a true naked pic, and kind of boring ... one of those before and after pics, but just the before phase (tried dieting last month).


----------



## JenFromOC

Gyrene said:


> not a true naked pic, and kind of boring ... one of those before and after pics, but just the before phase (tried dieting last month).



OMG this is the sexiest fucking pic. OMG.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Gyrene said:


> not a true naked pic, and kind of boring ... one of those before and after pics, but just the before phase (tried dieting last month).



Very serious too xD HAHA.
Nice pic.:happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

Nobody saw that.......


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> Nobody saw that.......



You guys missed out on Happyface 
I feel bad for you haha I will just say you guy would of loved it, but you missed it.


----------



## Paquito

happyface83 said:


> Nobody saw that.......



I had the distinct pleasure of seeing that.


----------



## Gyrene

a wild nekkid picture emerges ...


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> I had the distinct pleasure of seeing that.



You are a lucky man why didn't you comment it sir you have to tell here how your mind exploded haha.

Um why do they say your jail bait just wondering don't have to tell me I was just asking haha.


----------



## Paquito

LovesBigMen said:


> You are a lucky man why didn't you comment it sir you have to tell here how your mind exploded haha.
> 
> Um why do they say your jail bait just wondering don't have to tell me I was just asking haha.



My mind was so blown that I couldn't communicate.

And it's cuz bionic love me.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> My mind was so blown that I couldn't communicate.
> 
> And it's cuz bionic love me.




Haha ahhh yes mind blown left speechless haha.

And oh haha I call my younger guy friends that, but that's cause they are 17 xD. Sooo they really are jail bait haha.:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> Nobody saw that.......



Oh Honey, I did see you teasing us with just enough, but not quite enough of that luscious mocha goodness. I can easily view Dims pics on my cell phone, it's a bitch to use the reply on it. Had to wait until I could get to a PC for that. I'm sorry if you thought no one noticed. 
*That was one lovely thick thigh and juicy hip, my dear. *drool* *
:smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I actually didn't get to see it . . .


----------



## chicken legs

Gyrene said:


> not a true naked pic, and kind of boring ... one of those before and after pics, but just the before phase (tried dieting last month).



***growls***

There is nothing boring about those pix.


----------



## freakyfred

happyface83 said:


> Nobody saw that.......



Aw poop i missed it


----------



## stldpn

OneWickedAngel said:


> Surly, Stldpn and I have both posted within the past week and I'm pretty dang sure we're both over thirty. Well I dang sure am at least



I'm over thirty. Not by much. But, I ain't no chilluns either.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Camera + Bathroom + Oil + Tub/Shower=????? 

View attachment oiled tub 1.jpg


View attachment oiled tub 2.jpg


View attachment oiled tub 3.jpg


View attachment showering 1.jpg


----------



## kristineirl

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Camera + Bathroom + Oil + Tub/Shower=?????



do i spot a dimple in the second picture? ^_^ and that third picture, well, uh, 
:wubu:


----------



## rellis10

Nothing special, just me in bed looking very tired....


----------



## KittyKitten

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Camera + Bathroom + Oil + Tub/Shower=?????





rellis10 said:


> Nothing special, just me in bed looking very tired....



Looking good guys!


----------



## taobear

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, so before you judge me, I was a teensy bit inebriated and I happened to feel the need for some pics.
> 
> Here is one.
> I'm wearing "fuck me" shoes, but they didn't show up :[
> Damn long legs...
> 
> <3



Ummm Ummmm um um Okay what was I thinking


----------



## freakyfred

Probably gonna regret this but what the hell.


----------



## rellis10

freakyfred said:


> Probably gonna regret this but what the hell.



I thought the same thing, my friend. But i'll tell you this: it's one of the best feelings when some of the lovely ladies around here tells you you're hot. And trust me, that will happen for sure....looking good man


----------



## bigjmccoy

rellis10 said:


> I thought the same thing, my friend. But i'll tell you this: it's one of the best feelings when some of the lovely ladies around here tells you you're hot. And trust me, that will happen for sure....looking good man



Aaaaaw, I'm so glad you feel that way, rellis! and yeah, nice pic, FF!


----------



## freakyfred

rellis10 said:


> I thought the same thing, my friend. But i'll tell you this: it's one of the best feelings when some of the lovely ladies around here tells you you're hot. And trust me, that will happen for sure....looking good man



Haha thanks chief :>


----------



## Zowie

freakyfred said:


> Haha thanks chief :>



Headless shot! Take another!

Of course, this is just because I know my fellows don't like healess shots. Not that I'm asking for more pics or anything.


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> Headless shot! Take another!
> 
> Of course, this is just because I know my fellows don't like healess shots. Not that I'm asking for more pics or anything.



I actually cut off the head cause of file size limits. Although my head is still cut out lol


----------



## PinkRodery

I'm liking this thread a lot.


----------



## SailorCupcake

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Camera + Bathroom + Oil + Tub/Shower=?????



:wubu: :eat2:

ohmnohmnohm you are delicious.


----------



## JenFromOC

freakyfred said:


> I actually cut off the head cause of file size limits. Although my head is still cut out lol



Oooh nice....I love when this thread comes to life again.


----------



## Kazak

JenFromOC said:


> Oooh nice....I love when this thread comes to life again.



so when are you going to liven it up?


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> Oooh nice....I love when this thread comes to life again.





Kazak said:


> so when are you going to liven it up?



Hozay has got some serious competition.


----------



## taobear

Ok here ya go thats all I have kinda shy about this :blush: 

View attachment 2010-07-07 04-05-14.146.jpg


----------



## bigjmccoy

taobear said:


> Ok here ya go thats all I have kinda shy about this :blush:



I've been hoping you'd post a pic, tao, and I am not dissapointed.. beautiful!!!:kiss2:


----------



## rellis10

I fully expect to post another nekkid pic over the weekend, but i have a question to all you ffa's to make this a bit more interactive....

Is there any particular pose you would like to see me do?


----------



## topher38

I'm posting this one trying to learn photography skills


----------



## chicken legs

topher38 said:


> I'm posting this one trying to learn photography skills



I think you need to practice more (for my viewing pleasure).


----------



## JenFromOC

topher38 said:


> I'm posting this one trying to learn photography skills



Every time you post....it's so damn good....


----------



## veil

rellis10 said:


> I fully expect to post another nekkid pic over the weekend, but i have a question to all you ffa's to make this a bit more interactive....
> 
> Is there any particular pose you would like to see me do?



weeelll this may just be me but i always always always love to see a big guy rubbing his belly, it's cozy & sexy all at once, and as a girl scout/sex educator both of these things are important.



topher38 said:


> I'm posting this one trying to learn photography skills



the subject is gorgeous, and i really love the way you caught the light. it draws a beautiful line down you in contrast with your curves.


----------



## LovesBigMen

topher38 said:


> I'm posting this one trying to learn photography skills



Great photography skills.:happy:


----------



## topher38

Thank you all for the great posts. Where I live right now I have a hard time finding models...sooooo I use myself...


----------



## LovesBigMen

topher38 said:


> Thank you all for the great posts. Where I live right now I have a hard time finding models...sooooo I use myself...



Good thinking


----------



## OneWickedAngel

topher38 said:


> I'm posting this one trying to learn photography skills.
> 
> 
> chicken legs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to practice more (for my viewing pleasure).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenFromOC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you post....it's so damn good....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veil said:
> 
> 
> 
> weeelll this may just be me but i always always always love to see a big guy rubbing his belly, it's cozy & sexy all at once, and as a girl scout/sex educator both of these things are important.
> 
> the subject is gorgeous, and i really love the way you caught the light. it draws a beautiful line down you in contrast with your curves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovesBigMen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great photography skills.:happy:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Great mother of YUMMMMMMM! I agree with all of the above!
*A huge part of me so wishes I could lay down and snuggle right up along beside you. It just looks so warm, solid and yet perfectly COMFY there *sighs oh so contently at the thought*.*
I also love how the play of dark and light across your body almost makes it look like you're wearing overalls made of shadow. Excellent use of light.



topher38 said:


> Thank you all for the great posts. Where I live right now I have a hard time finding models...sooooo I use myself...
> 
> 
> LovesBigMen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking
Click to expand...

I think the model you're using now is _perfectly_ fine.


----------



## topher38

Thank you Wicked. I've been working hard on the use of light shadows I think it adds that extra something


----------



## applebitch2002

I'm interested to see if any of the ffa's on here will think this is sexy???
View attachment me1_bar_sm.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

applebitch2002 said:


> I'm interested to see if any of the ffa's on here will think this is sexy???



I need to see more before I give you an honest opinion. Plus I need details on what went on in that hotel room..lol.


----------



## applebitch2002

the room wasn't witness to much... but the pool, the hot tub, and the resort grounds saw quite a bit of action...


----------



## BigChaz

applebitch2002 said:


> the room wasn't witness to much... but the pool, the hot tub, and the resort grounds saw quite a bit of action...



What is an applebitch?


----------



## rellis10

As promised, new nekkid pics.

Firstly, as requested, one of me caressing my lovely belly. 







And then me embracing the nekkid part of the thread, rather literally.


----------



## chicken legs

applebitch2002 said:


> the room wasn't witness to much... but the pool, the hot tub, and the resort grounds saw quite a bit of action...



well hot damn...lol

However, I still want to know what happen in the bedroom..hahah.


----------



## chicken legs

rellis10 said:


> As promised, new nekkid pics.
> 
> Firstly, as requested, one of me caressing my lovely belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then me embracing the nekkid part of the thread, rather literally.



hrmmm...

so you need two hands?


----------



## rellis10

chicken legs said:


> hrmmm...
> 
> so you need two hands?



Seemed the right place for the second


----------



## veil

rellis10 said:


> As promised, new nekkid pics.
> 
> Firstly, as requested, one of me caressing my lovely belly.
> 
> 
> 
> And then me embracing the nekkid part of the thread, rather literally.



rellis bueller you're my hero 

:smitten:


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> Seemed the right place for the second



And the first?


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> And the first?



I think that one was pretty necessary where it was 



veil said:


> rellis bueller you're my hero
> 
> :smitten:



Never been called rellis bueller before...or a hero....guess it's my turn to be smitten :smitten:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Yeah, I'm not sure I can beat those last few pictures. I've run out of ideas and props (barring the pictures I've already taken and haven't hosted yet)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chicken legs said:


> well hot damn...lol
> 
> However, I still want to know what happen in the bedroom..hahah.





chicken legs said:


> hrmmm...
> 
> so you need two hands?



Yeah, what she said, both times!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

applebitch2002 said:


> I'm interested to see if any of the ffa's on here will think this is sexy???
> View attachment 81966



Yup yup yup nothing else I can say haha.



rellis10 said:


> As promised, new nekkid pics.
> 
> Firstly, as requested, one of me caressing my lovely belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then me embracing the nekkid part of the thread, rather literally.




Oh my Rellis AWESOME!!!!!

Chicken basicly said what had to be said to you guys though haha she said it well said.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I had this up in the "awesome picture" thread, but realized it probably belonged here a bit more than it did over there.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had this up in the "awesome picture" thread, but realized it probably belonged here a bit more than it did over there.



You are fat


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> You are fat



yes . . . yes I am.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> yes . . . yes I am.



I just wanted to let you know in case you missed it


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> I just wanted to let you know in case you missed it



Well thank you sir, that's quite kind of you.


----------



## Allie Cat

Lolz. Y'all are silly xD


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had this up in the "awesome picture" thread, but realized it probably belonged here a bit more than it did over there.


----------



## youngstud925

So where do I post my naked pics?


----------



## rellis10

How much does it say about me that when i got my Peterborough United scarf in the post the first thing i thought was....."I wonder what pictures i can take with this"?







I may have already been kicked out of the club for desecrating one of their scarves


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> How much does it say about me that when i got my Peterborough United scarf in the post the first thing i thought was....."I wonder what pictures i can take with this"?
> 
> I may have already been kicked out of the club for desecrating one of their scarves



I just love the symmetry of you body. :happy::happy:


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> I just love the symmetry of you body. :happy::happy:



Haha, curiously enough i dont think i'm that symetrical. But i'm more than happy to bow to your superior knowledge


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> Haha, curiously enough i dont think i'm that symetrical. But i'm more than happy to bow to your superior knowledge



Damn, I always wanted a scarf like that.  *Grab*


----------



## rellis10

bionic_eggplant said:


> Damn, I always wanted a scarf like that.  *Grab*



*Looks down at scarf-less area*

Uh oh

*flees*


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> How much does it say about me that when i got my Peterborough United scarf in the post the first thing i thought was....."I wonder what pictures i can take with this"?
> 
> 
> 
> I may have already been kicked out of the club for desecrating one of their scarves



Awesome scarf Rellis always with great photos man.


----------



## KittyKitten

rellis10 said:


> How much does it say about me that when i got my Peterborough United scarf in the post the first thing i thought was....."I wonder what pictures i can take with this"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have already been kicked out of the club for desecrating one of their scarves



HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittyKitten

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had this up in the "awesome picture" thread, but realized it probably belonged here a bit more than it did over there.



Yes Way Hozay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishCharming

there was a time when the FFA's posted on this thread too... ah, memories... 

oh, a previous page button!


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> there was a time when the FFA's posted on this thread too... ah, memories...



I can dream of the old days. Life was beautiful then.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> there was a time when the FFA's posted on this thread too... ah, memories...
> 
> oh, a previous page button!





theronin23 said:


> I can dream of the old days. Life was beautiful then.



LOL. A lot of the ones who really liked to post naked pics left. Only us prudes remain


----------



## chicken legs

Melian said:


> LOL. A lot of the ones who really liked to post naked pics left. Only us prudes remain



I signed on just to say...

Hear hear..with a side of Hurumph


----------



## IszyStone

Me trying to be sexy for you guys.:blush:
I spy with my little eye, bite marks.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

IszyStone said:


> Me trying to be sexy for you guys.:blush:



You definitely succeeded, Iszy :happy: Excellent photos.


----------



## Kazak

IszyStone said:


> Me trying to be sexy for you guys.:blush:
> I spy with my little eye, bite marks.


oh my! 
you TRYING to be sexy is like the sun trying to be bright.
I need to learn to swim si I can get over there


----------



## BigChaz

IszyStone said:


> Me trying to be sexy for you guys.:blush:
> I spy with my little eye, bite marks.



Those bite marks were edited in, right?


----------



## IszyStone

BigChaz said:


> Those bite marks were edited in, right?



no...but they're a temporary tattoo. Maybe I'll get the real deal, I really like them.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IszyStone said:


> Me trying to be sexy for you guys.:blush:
> I spy with my little eye, bite marks.



I concur you succeeded! The temp tatt is cute.:happy:


----------



## FishCharming

IszyStone said:


> Me trying to be sexy for you guys.:blush:
> I spy with my little eye, bite marks.



first, i'd like to say: Hawt!

second, i'd like to thank you for being the brave, sexy FFA that has the courage to revive the long-missed tradition of nude FFA picture posting. Bravo!


----------



## Paquito

IszyStone said:


> Me trying to be sexy for you guys.:blush:
> I spy with my little eye, bite marks.



I full endorse this post of hotness.


----------



## Allie Cat

IszyStone said:


> Me trying to be sexy for you guys.:blush:
> I spy with my little eye, bite marks.



Trying and succeeding admirably :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

IszyStone said:


> Me trying to be sexy for you guys.:blush:
> I spy with my little eye, bite marks.



That's my sis Izzy! Always looking fierce!


----------



## chicken legs

IszyStone said:


> no...but they're a temporary tattoo. Maybe I'll get the real deal, I really like them.



Great pics Iszy but vampires are fucking scary irl.


----------



## IszyStone

Thanks everyone! 

And I love vampires, even the scary bits.


----------



## KittyKitten

Yeah, I noticed that alot of women used to post on this thread.


----------



## Zowie

I would post, but I'd have to motivate myself to take pictures. We should do a trade off. For every chick that posts a pic, three men have to post pictures in return. So Iszy started. Guys!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Sounds like a deal. I'll get the camera out tomorrow. I expect you to honour your part of the deal though 

Right guys, let's get posting.


----------



## KittyKitten

bionic_eggplant said:


> I would post, but I'd have to motivate myself to take pictures. We should do a trade off. For every chick that posts a pic, three men have to post pictures in return. So Iszy started. Guys!



Yeah sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

As promised. Myabe you'll get a full belly shot when a few more ladies have posted


----------



## pete375lbs

Hope this is ok ... 

View attachment pic2.jpg


View attachment pic1.jpg


View attachment fatface.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Boris_the_Spider said:


> As promised. Myabe you'll get a full belly shot when a few more ladies have posted



*i like the shaved head 

thanks for SHARING *


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i like the shaved head
> 
> thanks for SHARING *



I generally shave my head in the middle of winter, decided to do it when the weather was warm for a change this time


----------



## Heyyou

IszyStone said:


> Me trying to be sexy for you guys.:blush:
> I spy with my little eye, bite marks.



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

IszyStone said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> And I love vampires, even the scary bits.



LOL....I was reading a bunch of vampire romance novels by Christine Feehan (love it) and then I got to the point of reading Ann Rice's "Blood and Gold" (love it). I kept thinking... I want to see a real vampire. My wish came true.... One day, I was at the laundromat when "something" came threw the door right around dusk as I was reading Blood and Gold. I was like..fuck I need to stop reading all this shit, because I'm starting to see shit. Long story short I wasn't. However, if it should happen again..I'll try my best not to act like this while hiding behind a giant washer as a young boy with a wooden broom tries to defend everyone.

Ok enough of my thread jacking...on with nekkid pix. I think the guys are up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Only one guy is up, and i think you guys should count my picture, and rellis' picture. I think it's a ladies turn. I don't think any more guys should post pictures until the ladies ante up. 

The men should boycott this thread until we are paid what we are owed


----------



## KittyKitten

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Only one guy is up, and i think you guys should count my picture, and rellis' picture. I think it's a ladies turn. I don't think any more guys should post pictures until the ladies ante up.
> 
> The men should boycott this thread until we are paid what we are owed



Hey Izzy and I just posted our pics!


----------



## BigChaz

I can't believe I've done this


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The men should boycott this thread until we are paid what we are owed



Given the back log of eye candy the women have had in this thread, I'm inclined to agree with Hozay here. Although I'll probably crack and get the camera out again soon


----------



## Zowie

Very nice pictures!  I'm just going to streak through this thread.


----------



## chicken legs

DUUUUDDE...you made spit out my water..:happy::bow:


----------



## KittyKitten

LOL, I can't give any more rep points today!


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Very nice pictures!  I'm just going to streak through this thread.



OMG DON'T YOU KNOW NIPPLES ARE LIKE ILLEGAL.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> OMG DON'T YOU KNOW NIPPLES ARE LIKE ILLEGAL.



I know, I'm being badass. Fear my nipples.


----------



## rellis10

bionic_eggplant said:


> I know, I'm being badass. Fear my nipples.



I dont think this is fear i'm feeling...


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> I can't believe I've done this



Well, believe it. And keep doing it.


----------



## Amandy

BigChaz said:


> I can't believe I've done this



here I was, just casually browsing along the interfatz, minding my own, and then... what the... :smitten::smitten::smitten: !!!!11!!!1!!! :wubu:


----------



## escapist

bionic_eggplant said:


> Very nice pictures!  I'm just going to streak through this thread.



For as nice as that pic is your about 1000x hotter than that....just so ya know.


----------



## Zowie

escapist said:


> For as nice as that pic is your about 1000x hotter than that....just so ya know.



I resisted the urge to give myself HUGE boobs. That would have been pretty funny, still.


----------



## chicken legs

BigChaz said:


> I can't believe I've done this



Vanilla milkshake anyone?


----------



## lovelocs

Thanks to all gentlemen providing pics...
Pete, Boris, Chaz, any unnamed specimens of BHMhood...


----------



## chicken legs

BigChaz said:


> I can't believe I've done this



Vanilla milkshake anyone?


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> I can't believe I've done this





bionic_eggplant said:


> Very nice pictures!  I'm just going to streak through this thread.



If someone could Photoshop this together, we'd have our official BHM/FFA mascot.

Just gonna throw that one out there.


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> Vanilla milkshake anyone?



If no ones going to accept the milkshake I will haha.


----------



## taobear

escapist said:


> For as nice as that pic is your about 1000x hotter than that....just so ya know.



You got that right


----------



## Bearsy

I'm thinking of doing one of these... Idk if I should.


----------



## rellis10

Bearsy said:


> I'm thinking of doing one of these... Idk if I should.



Go for it! It's really liberating


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Very nice pictures!  I'm just going to streak through this thread.



Ahahahaha....ah...that's great 

You should still make one with huge boobs, though. For entertainment purposes.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> I can't believe I've done this



I can't believe you did it either . . .


----------



## Dutchgut

BigChaz, 
Your belly hangs over nicely in the photo that you posted yesterday. 
Congratulations!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> Very nice pictures!  I'm just going to streak through this thread.



BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE*
BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE*
BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE*
BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE*
BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE*
BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE - gasp - choke - curse*

Damn girl!!!

....and this thread is now *PWNED*!


----------



## KittyKitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE*
> BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE*
> BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE*
> BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE*
> BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE*
> BWHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA! *INHALE - gasp - choke - curse*
> 
> Damn girl!!!
> 
> ....and this thread is now *PWNED*!



END OF THREAD! STICK A FORK IN IT! IT'S DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> I know, I'm being badass. Fear my nipples.


OMG! Dammit stop!! I haven't stopped gasping for air yet - and now I need to go to the bathroom! ROLFMAO!!!



BigChaz said:


> I can't believe I've done this


OH BABY!!!! And I can't wait for you to do it again! 




Bearsy said:


> I'm thinking of doing one of these... Idk if I should.


Bearsy, have you NOT been observing how much we women are enjoying all of the nekkid testosterone that has graced these pages as of late? *DO IT!*


----------



## freakyfred

Drawn nudity now?


----------



## Zowie

freakyfred said:


> Drawn nudity now?
> 
> AMAZING



Hey... How you doin'? 

I think combining forces would make for an excellent mascot.


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hey... How you doin'?
> 
> I think combining forces would make for an excellent mascot.



Naked people power...activate!


----------



## chicken legs

LovesBigMen said:


> If no ones going to accept the milkshake I will haha.



his milkshake brought a few to the yard...lol.


----------



## theronin23

chicken legs said:


> his milkshake brought a few to the yard...lol.


----------



## Heyyou

happyface, babygirl, where are your pics? they're gone


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> his milkshake brought a few to the yard...lol.



Haha YUP the ones who didn't go to the yard are lame xD


----------



## KittyKitten

Heyyou said:


> happyface, babygirl, where are your pics? they're gone



I don't keep them for long


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> I don't keep them for long



She likes to tease the guys I think you are one of my hero's Happyface


----------



## freakyfred

happyface83 said:


> I don't keep them for long



No sir I don't like it.


----------



## rellis10

I think this thread is probably due another picture from me....Watch this space


----------



## rellis10

As promised...






Hope you like it


----------



## djudex

rellis10 said:


> As promised...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it



TinyPic says:

NOT FOR YOU!


----------



## rellis10

Gosh Darnit! Thwarted!


----------



## rellis10

Much better


----------



## Paquito

For what it's worth, I can see both.


----------



## kristineirl

Paquito said:


> For what it's worth, I can see both.



as can i, but i'm not complaining ;]


----------



## Paquito

kristineirl said:


> as can i, but i'm not complaining ;]



Double the Rellis :eat2:

Although now I can't see the TinyPic one, so all I've got is one. Which is still quite alright with me.


----------



## freakyfred

Dun dun DUN


----------



## SailorCupcake

Chaz and Fred make me giggle, blush, then turn into a pile of goo. Just sayin. :blush:


----------



## theronin23

Out of the shower, right before I got dressed.


----------



## freakyfred

SailorCupcake said:


> Chaz and Fred make me giggle, blush, then turn into a pile of goo. Just sayin. :blush:



hehehe glad it did so :>


----------



## Zowie

It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard post to hold.



I know I've told people this several times on Dimensions, but you have OFFICIALLY won the internet.

That's it. It's done. It's a rap.
:wubu:


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> I know I've told people this several times on Dimensions, but you have OFFICIALLY won the internet.
> 
> That's it. It's done. It's a rap.
> :wubu:



Honestly, I think that's actually +3 internets.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

rellis, fred, ronin - nice...very nice. :kiss2:

bionic - OMG that is fantastic. :bow:


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.



Hands down.....the cutest pic posted on Dims. EVER. Too cute!


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.



Am...am I going to jail now??


----------



## taobear

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.



wow I want you now.... so sexy


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

Paquito said:


> you have OFFICIALLY won the internet.



LMFAO i almost fell out of my chair


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.




Sorry, Rellis, Fred and Ronin as yummy as those pics are, I'll be damned if you didn't just get PWNED by the BioE!

Damn girl -- you have fierce and fabulous down! The Raivenne genuflects to your cool!!!!:bow::bow:


----------



## WillSpark

djudex said:


> Am...am I going to jail now??



I'll say it.

Fuckin' Jailba-aahhh nevermind.


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sorry, Rellis, Fred and Ronin as yummy as those pics are, I'll be damned if you didn't just get PWNED by the BioE!
> 
> Damn girl -- you have fierce and fabulous down! The Raivenne genuflects to your cool!!!!:bow::bow:




How can I not accept pawnage by this....




bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.




....Bionic, the only word is RAWR! I'm sure me and my fellow BHM's are united in saying.....MORE!!!


----------



## FishCharming

rellis10 said:


> How can I not accept pawnage by this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Bionic, the only word is RAWR! I'm sure me and my fellow BHM's are united in saying.....MORE!!!



MOAR!!! Simply stunning miss Eggplant :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.



Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! go Bionic! Love it! 



LovesBigMen said:


> She likes to tease the guys I think you are one of my hero's Happyface



You're like my younger sis!


----------



## Kazak

ok, so there _was_ no pressure. here goes anyway.


----------



## Zowie

Kazak said:


> ok, so there _was_ no pressure. here goes anyway.



Kiddie porn? I cant be the only one whos first thought was this...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kazak said:


> ok, so there _was_ no pressure. here goes anyway.



We know this is just a fluff thread and not to be taken but so seriously, but...
Really? _Really_? 

If that was supposed to be, at very least, amusing --I'm thinking... _fail_.


----------



## KittyKitten

Aw, look at those wittle cheeks!


----------



## BigBaby

YOUR TATOOS IS HOT 



MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I've gotten my back tattoo filled in since these pictures were taken. So let's pretend my whole lower back is filled with color. xP


----------



## Heyyou

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.



a little skinny for me but still nice


----------



## Bearsy

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.



I wish I could rep you!


----------



## Zowie

Haha, thanks guys.


----------



## chicken legs

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.



LOL..super cute/sexy and totally badass.


----------



## freakyfred

Less talk, more naked.


----------



## rellis10

freakyfred said:


> Less talk, more naked.



I'm all photo'd out....



....oh, you're not talking to me, are you?


----------



## freakyfred

rellis10 said:


> I'm all photo'd out....
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, you're not talking to me, are you?



Talking to EVERYONE


----------



## Bearsy

I took a bunch of shots with my cell after I got out of the shower... still mustering up the courage to post some.


----------



## KittyKitten

Bearsy said:


> I took a bunch of shots with my cell after I got out of the shower... still mustering up the courage to post some.



Come on post it!!!!!!!


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> I took a bunch of shots with my cell after I got out of the shower... still mustering up the courage to post some.



I loves me some pm's...


----------



## Bearsy

Be gentle.















Sorry about the blurry :/


----------



## KittyKitten

Bearsy said:


> Be gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurry :/


----------



## theronin23

happyface83 said:


>



That's one of the greatest .gifs I've EVER seen.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.


*so* glad I checked the previous page. Bravo.


----------



## RJI

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.



Nice ummm sink hardware....


----------



## CherryRVA

Great pics Bearsy!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.



This pic is covered in awesomesauce. How is b_e so good at winning the internets?


----------



## BigBaby

This is my construbution to tha thread 

View attachment 038.JPG


----------



## slowpoke219

bionic_eggplant said:


> It needed to be done? Blurry pic is blurry. It's a hard pose to hold.



:smitten: Wow you look incredible!


----------



## slowpoke219

"Just close your eyes mijo, and no one will see you." - Mom

Mom, it's not working....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dutchgut

Theronin23, 
You have become immense! Most impressive!
Congratulations!


----------



## kristineirl

slowpoke219 said:


> "Just close your eyes mijo, and no one will see you." - Mom
> 
> Mom, it's not working....



ay dios mio! :blush:


----------



## slowpoke219

Lol, muchas gracias senorita.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Be gentle.


 
OH MY .... *JAW DROP - DROOL* 

I'm sorry Bearsy, but _gentle_ wasn't exactly in my visualization vocabulary; but I promise, you liked it!


----------



## hbighappy

me extra sexy after the approval if funny and super bonita FA on here here you all go maybe next one more skin


----------



## growingman

Still want to stay anonymous so how is this? 

View attachment ballbelly1.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> Be gentle.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurry :/





BigBaby said:


> This is my construbution to tha thread





slowpoke219 said:


> "Just close your eyes mijo, and no one will see you." - Mom
> 
> Mom, it's not working....



I feel like I'm in a FFA Candyland...yum yum yum:eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess ( wrong thread, i know) that I hate seeing that someone super delicious posted last in this thread only to open iti and find out it wasn't a picture. 


Oh, and by the way, it's been more than three men ladies, you better pay up.


----------



## KittyKitten

slowpoke219 said:


> "Just close your eyes mijo, and no one will see you." - Mom
> 
> Mom, it's not working....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Looking good slowpoike!


----------



## growingman

chicken legs said:


> I feel like I'm in a FFA Candyland...yum yum yum:eat2:



LOL! That video was just adorable!


----------



## Tad

Just doing my part to keep this thread lively. I can't imagine that I'll leave these up for long


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tad said:


> Just doing my part to keep this thread lively. I can't imagine that I'll leave these up for long



:kiss2::kiss2: I love the coyness of these, almost as if you're the one looking at something almost illicit instead of the reverse. Glad I got to see them before they vanished. Looking good there Tad! :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> Just doing my part to keep this thread lively. I can't imagine that I'll leave these up for long



That's some part you're doing  Great pics, i'm sure the ladies would appreciate more regular posts


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess ( wrong thread, i know) that I hate seeing that someone super delicious posted last in this thread only to open iti and find out it wasn't a picture.
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's been more than three -_four_- men ladies, you better pay up.



I fixed &#9650;that for you...

oh, and I fixed &#9660; that for you also...





Okay - so it's not exactly nekkid, still, account paid -- right?


----------



## chicken legs

growingman said:


> Still want to stay anonymous so how is this?





Tad said:


> Just doing my part to keep this thread lively. I can't imagine that I'll leave these up for long



belly and thighs, thighs and belly... oh my...:eat2:


----------



## Zowie

OneWickedAngel said:


> I fixed &#9650;that for you...
> 
> oh, and I fixed &#9660; that for you also...
> Okay - so it's not exactly nekkid, still, account paid -- right?



I should have taken a picture of my face when I saw this. My jaw hurts from falling open so fast. 

..And now I want a pair of tights like that...


----------



## Paquito

OneWickedAngel said:


> I fixed &#9650;that for you...
> 
> oh, and I fixed &#9660; that for you also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - so it's not exactly nekkid, still, account paid -- right?



I have seen heaven. And it is your ass.
:eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> I have seen heaven. And it is your ass.
> :eat2:



WOW! You smooth talking, silver-tongued devil, you!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

OneWickedAngel said:


> WOW! You smooth talking, silver-tongued devil, you!



Heh, at least he didn't say he had seen heaven and it was IN your ass. :happy::smitten:


----------



## WillSpark

*ahem*






*cough*


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Heh, at least he didn't say he had seen heaven and it was IN your ass. :happy::smitten:



*W*



WillSpark said:


> *ahem*
> 
> *cough*



*T*



BigChaz said:


> ...



*F???*


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


>



RICH BOY!!!


----------



## CBV_5150

Been awhile since I've posted! But here goes nothing!


View attachment Picture 17.jpg


View attachment Picture 9.jpg


View attachment Picture 11.jpg


Hope the ladies like!


----------



## freakyfred

Who stole my pants!?!?! D8


----------



## chicken legs

freakyfred said:


> Who stole my pants!?!?! D8



LOL..to cute..:eat2:


----------



## PinkRodery

freakyfred said:


> Who stole my pants!?!?! D8



Ahhhh! You're so adorable!


----------



## KittyKitten

freakyfred said:


> Who stole my pants!?!?! D8



Aw wow wow!!!!


----------



## Zowie

freakyfred said:


> Who stole my pants!?!?! D8



Hahaha you're awesome.


----------



## freakyfred

chicken legs said:


> LOL..to cute..:eat2:





PinkRodery said:


> Ahhhh! You're so adorable!





happyface83 said:


> Aw wow wow!!!!





bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha you're awesome.



Aww thanks everyone :>. I'm turning into a camwhore eep.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

freakyfred said:


> Who stole my pants!?!?! D8



AHAHAHAHA! I love the expression on your face! Love this!!!


----------



## Esther

freakyfred said:


> Who stole my pants!?!?! D8



You have fabulous thighs!


----------



## LovesBigMen

freakyfred said:


> Who stole my pants!?!?! D8



You look great like always


----------



## LovesBigMen

CBV_5150 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted! But here goes nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the ladies like!



looking real good and the rest of you ladies should give him complements too:happy:


----------



## retardia

CBV_5150 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted! But here goes nothing!
> 
> 
> Hope the ladies like!



Yes, we like! You look sooo soft 



freakyfred said:


> Who stole my pants!?!?! D8



Now that is just damn awesome. Love the expression on your face! I vote for more comical nakedness.


----------



## freakyfred

OneWickedAngel said:


> AHAHAHAHA! I love the expression on your face! Love this!!!





LovesBigMen said:


> You look great like always





retardia said:


> Now that is just damn awesome. Love the expression on your face! I vote for more comical nakedness.



Thanks alot 



Esther said:


> You have fabulous thighs!



Never heard that one before lol. Thanks :>


----------



## bigguy25m

Here's another picture of myself. Hope people will enjoy it. :blush: 

View attachment DSC00001copy.jpg


----------



## bigguy25m

Nobody has posted any new pics to the thread so I thought I'd post some more I just took. I was laying in bed and thought "Why not take some pictures of myself lying down?" 

View attachment DSC00021copy.jpg


View attachment DSC00020copy.jpg


----------



## bigjmccoy

thoes are sexy, BG!


----------



## Mordecai

May as well jump in belly first.


----------



## Dutchgut

CBV5150, Bigguy25m, and Odenthallus, 
You guys certainly have developed formidibly, and I notice that the ladies are responding most favorably to your posts. Congratulations!


----------



## theronin23

I do believe we're well past limit for a lady to post


----------



## bigguy25m

Well... I only wish to please the people  As long as people are enjoying the pictures I post, I'll post more.


----------



## freakyfred

theronin23 said:


> I do believe we're well past limit for a lady to post


----------



## Sasquatch!

We're also overdue a shot of me in my birthday soooot.


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> We're also overdue a shot of me in my birthday soooot.



..........


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> We're also overdue a shot of me in my birthday soooot.



So get naked already!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> So get naked already!



My new room has a french window onto the garden...I have to pick my photosession times _very_ carefully these days. My previous housemate caught me getting "props" ready and has been spreading rumours I'm shooting porn....which isn't that great for my "goody two shoes" reputation.

Still. Tonight. I swear. :happy:


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> My new room has a french window onto the garden...I have to pick my photosession times _very_ carefully these days. My previous housemate caught me getting "props" ready and has been spreading rumours I'm shooting porn....which isn't that great for my "goody two shoes" reputation.
> 
> Still. Tonight. I swear. :happy:



I think you next prop should be a pornstache..


----------



## JenFromOC

Sasquatch! said:


> My new room has a french window onto the garden...I have to pick my photosession times _very_ carefully these days. My previous housemate caught me getting "props" ready and has been spreading rumours I'm shooting porn....which isn't that great for my "goody two shoes" reputation.
> 
> Still. Tonight. I swear. :happy:



LOL @ shooting porn....it's kinda true.


----------



## Sasquatch!

JenFromOC said:


> LOL @ shooting porn....it's kinda true.



Nonsense! It's......art? I have to edit it for photobucket.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> Nonsense! It's......art? I have to edit it for photobucket.



Your belly looks like its eating itself


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigChaz said:


> Your belly looks like its eating itself



That's a result of stomach surgery I had 23 years ago.


----------



## JenFromOC

Sasquatch! said:


> Nonsense! It's......art? I have to edit it for photobucket.



That's hot as hell. Thank you. I'm going to bed now. I'm suddenly feeling....tired. Yeah. Tired.


----------



## KittyKitten

Sasquatch! said:


> Nonsense! It's......art? I have to edit it for photobucket.



Looking hot, I love the innocence yet naughtiness of that pic!


----------



## FishCharming

so, i get busy and don't get to check my favorite board for a few days and when i make some time to actually come and check the board i see new posts in the nudey section (pervert joy! :smitten. but then i go to check it out and get treated to Sasquatch's glorious spread...

now, i'm as open minded as the next ambiguously straight bhm, but it's like going to baskin robbins and asking for mint-chip ice cream and getting a big ol' bite of ham; not that ham is bad, just not what i was expecting... 

so for the love of god, ladies, how about a little mint-chip to wash the taste of ham out of my eyes?


----------



## Zowie

What's wrong with ham icecream? It sounds delicious. 

We can expand the line to bacon and sausage too. 

although... You said mint chcolate. I might
post just for that.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> although... You said mint chcolate. I might
> post just for that.



Mmmmmmmm mint...possibly the best flavour. I won't post, though.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Mmmmmmmm mint...possibly the best flavour. I won't post, though.



You're a minty fresh tease!


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> What's wrong with ham icecream? It sounds delicious.
> 
> We can expand the line to bacon and sausage too.
> 
> although... You said mint chcolate. I might
> post just for that.



Peery's has an icecream called mint tingaling. it's mint chip with toffee bits in it. sooooooooooooo good! :eat1::eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Mmmmmmmm mint...possibly the best flavour. I won't post, though.



Booooo, you're the only reason i come to the boards. Maybe we can barter; a pint of mint chocolate chip ice-cream for say . . . 


(i was going to say full frontal, but i don't think that'd go over too well.)


----------



## Dutchgut

Sasquatch, 
I detect a humor in your picture that some FFA's may find attractive, especially if they are looking for a man who has developed as well as you have.


----------



## ~da rev~

I've actually had Ice Cream with bacon in it at some Ice Cream Shop. It was damn fine. Damn fine.


----------



## FishCharming

~da rev~ said:


> I've actually had Ice Cream with bacon in it at some Ice Cream Shop. It was damn fine. Damn fine.



see, while i can recognize the merit, even value, of pork i'm just not a big fan. hence the pork comparison to naked pictures of dudes, lol. 

but guys, i applaud the courage it takes to post those pics, i would just like to see more ladies participating... ya know, to satisfy my artistic appetite... :blush:


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> but guys, i applaud the courage it takes to post those pics, i would just like to see more ladies participating... ya know, to satisfy my artistic appetite... :blush:



Here ya go.


----------



## retardia

Sasquatch! said:


> Nonsense! It's......art? I have to edit it for photobucket.



Must say, I really love the edit (as well as the whole photo)!


----------



## Mordecai

May as well.


----------



## kinkykitten

Ok.. this has always been and always will be...






:wubu: *drools a little*


----------



## orinoco

old skool nudity from back in the day (well a few years ago anywayz!)


----------



## KittyKitten

Here it goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

happyface83 said:


> Here it goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sweet Jebus. I'm trying to find something poetic to say, but I can feel a nosebleed coming on.

:wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Oh you poor poor men who will miss Happyfaces pics poor poor men hahahahahahahahaha I laugh at you men for not looking at the threads constantly and with that Happyface you look freaking awesome I am jealous a lil haha


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Odenthalius said:


> May as well.


Oh hello there! Welcome to the rest of Dims!



orinoco said:


> old skool nudity from back in the day (well a few years ago anywayz!)


Old skool is generating some new drools. :batting:



happyface83 said:


> Here it goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hot damn, that's some sweet cheeks there, OW!



LovesBigMen said:


> Oh you poor poor men who will miss Happyfaces pics poor poor men hahahahahahahahaha I laugh at you men for not looking at the threads constantly and with that Happyface you look freaking awesome I am jealous a lil haha


Laughing right beside you!


----------



## SnapDragon

Wow! Orinoco unhatted and in colour!



orinoco said:


> old skool nudity from back in the day (well a few years ago anywayz!)


----------



## freakyfred

Honestly, I think this forum is turning me into a bit of an exhibitionist 

Anyways, here's some post shower pics!


----------



## orinoco

SnapDragon said:


> Wow! Orinoco unhatted and in colour!



well thank you kind lady, I grant you that unhatted is rare but i'm pretty sure I used to post a lot in colour, perhaps the black and white pictures just left the biggest impression


----------



## Hole

Just repaying the 'gifts' I've seen here.


----------



## theronin23

Hole said:


> Just repaying the 'gifts' I've seen here.



OMG...can I have this gift delivered to my door? Please? :wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hole said:


> Just repaying the 'gifts' I've seen here.



Hello Stranger!!!!! *growls*
Love the creative angle of the last picture. 

And thank you for gifting us with your presence!:bow:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hole said:


> Just repaying the 'gifts' I've seen here.



Miaow, girl!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Hole said:


> Just repaying the 'gifts' I've seen here.



Yoinks! Awesome repayment method. :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Anyone else in favour of changing this to official currency?


----------



## Kazak

Hole said:


> Just repaying the 'gifts' I've seen here.



:wubu::wubu::smitten::wubu::bow:


----------



## ClockworkOrange

GOlfoaslkdfjoOIolKJFOjklekmLM Ojgkjsl;dkfj; kls

You're making it hard to form words Hole. Also, hi!


----------



## theronin23

ClockworkOrange said:


> You're making it hard....Hole.



A little bit of creative rearranging, and this is how I feel.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

theronin23 said:


> A little bit of creative rearranging, and this is how I feel.



lolol


----------



## Kazak

happyface83 said:


> Here it goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



damnit! missed you again! one of these times i'll catch you. can't wait.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kazak said:


> damnit! missed you again! one of these times i'll catch you. can't wait.






LovesBigMen said:


> Oh you poor poor men who will miss Happyfaces pics poor poor men hahahahahahahahaha I laugh at you men for not looking at the threads constantly and with that Happyface you look freaking awesome I am jealous a lil haha





OneWickedAngel said:


> Laughing right beside you!




Kazak, that sound you hear? That would be LovesBigMen and I and the rest of us who were lucky enough to see the bounty that was in HappyFace's picture _LAUGHING_.


----------



## Sasquatch!

OneWickedAngel said:


> Kazak, that sound you hear? That would be LovesBigMen and I and the rest of us who were lucky enough to see the bounty that was in HappyFace's picture _LAUGHING_.



And holy crapola it was something awesome to behold.


----------



## Kazak

OneWickedAngel said:


> Kazak, that sound you hear? That would be LovesBigMen and I and the rest of us who were lucky enough to see the bounty that was in HappyFace's picture _LAUGHING_.


 I don't hear anything. although I do admit that when I read LBM's post in my mind it sounds like an anime girl yelling, cuz her avatar.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Kazak said:


> I don't hear anything. *although I do admit that when I read LBM's post in my mind it sounds like an anime girl yelling, cuz her avatar*.



Ha ha! Me too!


----------



## FishCharming

Hole said:


> Just repaying the 'gifts' I've seen here.



yay, hole is back! you don't know me but you were the inspiration behind me delurking :wubu:


----------



## WillSpark

Hole, I missed you! And not just 'cuz of the pics!


----------



## Allie Cat

Hole said:


> Just repaying the 'gifts' I've seen here.



Now that's one 'hole' I'd love to fall into.

...wait that sounds dirty... x.x


----------



## theronin23

Alicia Rose said:


> Now that's one 'hole' I'd love to fall into.
> 
> ...wait that sounds dirty... x.x



Go on.....*gets popcorn*


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Big bum.jpg


Susannah's big bum!


----------



## orinoco

whoa! ladies getting all bold and naked! i better cool down with a bath and soapy flannel


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Shosh said:


> Susannah's big bum!



A lovely place for a kiss, methinks!


----------



## Shosh

Sorry peeps, I think I posted on the wrong thread, just realized this is for FFA'S and BHM'S.

Sorry about that.


----------



## orinoco

s'ok some women see a nekkid thread and just gotta throw their clothes off without checking where they are, and us fellas appreciate those women 



Shosh said:


> Sorry peeps, I think I posted on the wrong thread, just realized this is for FFA'S and BHM'S.
> 
> Sorry about that.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Shosh--don't apologize, you just made my day!


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> View attachment 83498
> 
> 
> Susannah's big bum!



Impeccable


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

orinoco said:


> whoa! ladies getting all bold and naked! i better cool down with a bath and soapy flannel





Yes! More tub pics. No homo


----------



## kinkykitten

orinoco said:


> whoa! ladies getting all bold and naked! i better cool down with a bath and soapy flannel



Yummy!! I like this lots


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shosh said:


> Susannah's big bum!


Ooooooh! Gimme summa dat Aussie bum! :kiss2:



orinoco said:


> s'ok some women see a nekkid thread and just gotta throw their clothes off without checking where they are, and us fellas appreciate those women


Oh fuck! Guilty as charged! I never even noticed this was the BHM/FFA board:blush:. NOW I understand why there are two nekkid threads running concurrently.:doh::doh:



orinoco said:


> whoa! ladies getting all bold and naked! i better cool down with a bath and soapy flannel


Yeea-OW! Is there room in that tub for (not so) little ol' me? :batting:


----------



## orinoco

kinkykitten said:


> Yummy!! I like this lots





OneWickedAngel said:


> Yeea-OW! Is there room in that tub for (not so) little ol' me? :batting:



well i am glad you ladies like, i could just about squeeze one more in at a push, but if anyone else wants to join we'll have to get a bigger tub and all pile in together!


----------



## WillSpark

Just getting out of the shower. Figured these'd be better here than in my pic thread.

View attachment 83514


View attachment 83515


View attachment 83516


It's okay, I'm legal.


----------



## Sasquatch!

WillSpark said:


> It's okay, I'm legal.



Sure don't look it, Timmy


----------



## freakyfred

WillSpark said:


> It's okay, I'm legal.


----------



## theronin23

Either you're ginormous, you have REALLY low sinks Will.


----------



## WillSpark

They are a bit low, and I'm about 6' tall. The countertop only hits maybe mid-thigh max.

And hey, it's better than Chris Hanson pics.


----------



## theronin23




----------



## orinoco

ok, moving on to shower time, who's gonna join me?


----------



## KittyKitten

Damn all these pics are hot!!!! LOL, I'm going to be game and keep my pic up!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

happyface83 said:


> Damn all these pics are hot!!!! LOL, I'm going to be game and keep my pic up!!



Jackpot!


----------



## theronin23

happyface83 said:


> Damn all these pics are hot!!!! LOL, I'm going to be game and keep my pic up!!



That's one game I'd never flip the board on if I started losing.


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> Kazak, that sound you hear? That would be LovesBigMen and I and the rest of us who were lucky enough to see the bounty that was in HappyFace's picture _LAUGHING_.



Heck yes!



Kazak said:


> I don't hear anything. although I do admit that when I read LBM's post in my mind it sounds like an anime girl yelling, cuz her avatar.





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Ha ha! Me too!



And psh YELLING haha well not yelling more like just laughing xD yeling makes sense with my pic maybe I should put a different pic up 



You guys got lucky though, because Happyface posted again.

AWESOME pics everyone


----------



## KittyKitten

LovesBigMen said:


> Heck yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And psh YELLING haha well not yelling more like just laughing xD yeling makes sense with my pic maybe I should put a different pic up
> 
> 
> 
> You guys got lucky though, because Happyface posted again.
> 
> AWESOME pics everyone



LBH, you are just too sweet, lol.


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> LBH, you are just too sweet, lol.



Nah your just to awesome haha


----------



## freakyfred

happyface83 said:


> Damn all these pics are hot!!!! LOL, I'm going to be game and keep my pic up!!


----------



## Mordecai

I figure I'd post something here.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Nice Bedframe O!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Nice Bedframe O!



It is a nice bed frame BUT nice pics to man!


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> It is a nice bed frame BUT nice pics to man!



I'm not an expert--wasn't going to make a judgement just in case I was wrong.


----------



## Mordecai

Sasquatch! said:


> Nice Bedframe O!



I almost managed to get my head stuck in there!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm not an expert--wasn't going to make a judgement just in case I was wrong.



Hmm... yes good thinking


----------



## Sasquatch!

Odenthalius said:


> I almost managed to get my head stuck in there!



I have never had a similar scare. Ever.

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Hmm... yes good thinking



Sasquatch thinking is always good thinking.

Make me a sandwich?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> I have never had a similar scare. Ever.
> 
> *shifty eyes*



I believe this is a lie!



Sasquatch! said:


> Sasquatch thinking is always good thinking.
> 
> Make me a sandwich?



And eh okay I will make you one BUT because sandwichs are fun to make


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> I believe this is a lie!
> 
> 
> 
> And eh okay I will make you one BUT because sandwichs are fun to make




Fun Fact: I got a FAIL grade in school for not being able to make a sandwich.

True Story.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Fun Fact: I got a FAIL grade in school for not being able to make a sandwich.
> 
> True Story.



What how do you fail at that I find it to be the easiest meals to make.
And yeahhhhhh I won't post a nekkid pic to stay on topic xD


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> What how do you fail at that I find it to be the easiest meals to make.
> And yeahhhhhh I won't post a nekkid pic to stay on topic xD








Disappointing, Poco G. That is your new nickname.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Just getting out of the shower. Figured these'd be better here than in my pic thread.
> 
> It's okay, I'm legal.


OMFG and *SWOON* It's all about camera angles- priceless! 
*So now a woman kneeling would know what you look like from that vantage point.HAD to say it - sorry!* :blush:



orinoco said:


> ok, moving on to shower time, who's gonna join me?



Oooh! It's gettin' HOT IN HURRR!



happyface83 said:


> Damn all these pics are hot!!!! LOL, I'm going to be game and keep my pic up!!


YES! YES! YESSSS!



Odenthalius said:


> I figure I'd post something here.


And lights a cigarette!!!



Sasquatch! said:


> Nice Bedframe O!


*slowly uncoils Japanese silk rope while crooking a finger beguilingly*
Hi Sasq! :batting: :batting:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Disappointing, Poco G. That is your new nickname.



My new nick name is Poco G  xD


----------



## Sasquatch!

OneWickedAngel said:


> *slowly uncoils Japanese silk rope while crooking a finger beguilingly*
> Hi Sasq! :batting: :batting:



Dear diary,

Jackpot!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> OMFG and *SWOON* It's all about camera angles- priceless!
> *So now a woman kneeling would know what you look like from that vantage point.HAD to say it - sorry!*:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! It's gettin' HOT IN HURRR!
> 
> 
> YES! YES! YESSSS!
> 
> 
> And lights a cigarette!!!
> 
> 
> *slowly uncoils Japanese silk rope while crooking a finger beguilingly*
> Hi Sasq! :batting: :batting:



Your awesome!!!!!:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sasquatch! said:


> Dear diary,
> 
> Jackpot!!



BWAHAHAHAHA!
"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sasquatch! again."



LovesBigMen said:


> Your awesome!!!!!:happy:



Who meeee? :batting:


----------



## Dutchgut

Freaky Fred, 
Your belly has developed a nice overhang.


----------



## Dutchgut

Odenthalius, 
You have developed a well cushioned, plush form. Congratulations!


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!
> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sasquatch! again."
> 
> 
> 
> Who meeee? :batting:



Haha yes you missy


----------



## Lil BigginZ

happyface83 said:


> Damn all these pics are hot!!!! LOL, I'm going to be game and keep my pic up!!


----------



## kinkykitten

:blush::blush:


----------



## Sasquatch!

KK you are the sexiest set of skin and bones I have ever seen. Miaow!


----------



## theronin23

And me with the inability to rep you KK...good Lord you are fucking SEXY.


----------



## Paquito

Ladies ladies ladies, I come to the rescue.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Ladies ladies ladies, I come to the rescue.



I'm supposed to Yell out something when you post pictures and Zoe isn't here to do it. I told her I would, I just can't remember what it was . . . 

Oh yeah; TROLL!!!!!

No, that's not it. 

Oh yeah, FUCKING JAILBAIT!!!


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm supposed to Yell out something when you post pictures and Zoe isn't here to do it. I told her I would, I just can't remember what it was . . .
> 
> *Oh yeah; TROLL!!!!!*



FUCK YOU BUDDY



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No, that's not it.
> *
> Oh yeah, FUCKING JAILBAIT!!!*



Oh well never mind then, thanks skank!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh yeah, FUCKING JAILBAIT!!!



I heartily concur.


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> Ladies ladies ladies, I come to the rescue.



Omg!!
:wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> Ladies ladies ladies, I come to the rescue.



Jailbait you look fantastic!



I am trying not to use awesome hope fantastic is good haha


----------



## Amaranthine

Paquito said:


> Ladies ladies ladies, I come to the rescue.



I am now even more firmly convinced that love handles are so very aptly named. :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> Ladies ladies ladies, I come to the rescue.



that's a fine piece of caramel covered ass


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> Omg!!
> :wubu:


:wubu:




LovesBigMen said:


> Jailbait you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying not to use awesome hope fantastic is good haha


:wubu:




Amaranthine said:


> I am now even more firmly convinced that love handles are so very aptly named. :wubu:


:wubu:




FishCharming said:


> that's a fine piece of caramel covered ass



:wubu::wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> Ladies ladies ladies, *I come* to the rescue.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Oh yeah, *FUCKING JAILBAIT*!!!



:wubu: *O* :wubu: *M* :wubu: *G* :wubu:
It's all in how one finds meaning in the words right?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kinkykitten said:


> :blush::blush:



Sweet mother of.... goodNESS!!!!

I think I'm jealous of your husband!


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> :wubu: *O* :wubu: *M* :wubu: *G* :wubu:
> It's all in how one finds meaning in the words right?



And that is why you are amazing! :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Sasquatch! said:


> KK you are the sexiest set of skin and bones I have ever seen. Miaow!



Hahaa thank you  



theronin23 said:


> And me with the inability to rep you KK...good Lord you are fucking SEXY.



Thank you hun.. right back at you! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Sweet mother of.... goodNESS!!!!
> 
> I think I'm jealous of your husband!




Awww   xxx


AND i'm sorry for the offending photo miss moderator.. maybe it was a tad too revealing  sorry


----------



## kinkykitten

Paquito said:


> Ladies ladies ladies, I come to the rescue.



I approve!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

kinkykitten said:


> AND i'm sorry for the offending photo miss moderator.. maybe it was a tad too revealing  sorry



I'm glad I saw it before it was deleted.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Yeah, I went temporarily blind. Careful next time KK.


----------



## kinkykitten

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'm glad I saw it before it was deleted.



Lol! :blush::blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

kinkykitten said:


> Hahaa thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun.. right back at you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww   xxx
> 
> 
> AND i'm sorry for the offending photo miss moderator.. maybe it was a tad too revealing  sorry



What did I miss?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What did I miss?



Miaow Miaow.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Miaow Miaow.



THIS IS BULLSHIT!! This whole day has been bullshit. I missed Melian's Picture, KK's picture, and the whole zombie thread. 

what the fuck man . . . I'm going to bed . . . this is bullshit . . . grumble grumble grumble 

Yes I'm a grown ass man throwing a fit. You wanna fight about it?


































BULLSHIT I SAY!!!


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> THIS IS BULLSHIT!! This whole day has been bullshit. I missed Melian's Picture, KK's picture, and the whole zombie thread.
> 
> what the fuck man . . . I'm going to bed . . . this is bullshit . . . grumble grumble grumble
> 
> Yes I'm a grown ass man throwing a fit. You wanna fight about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT I SAY!!!



What if we end up talking about something really awesome tonight, but you'll have missed it because you went to sleep?


TERRIFIC day.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> What if we end up talking about something really awesome tonight, but you'll have missed it because you went to sleep?
> 
> 
> TERRIFIC day.



I'll cut you.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> What if we end up talking about something really awesome tonight, but you'll have missed it because you went to sleep?
> 
> 
> TERRIFIC day.



I hate how much I love you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

theronin23 said:


> I hate how much I love you.



I'll cut you too . . .


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll cut you.



I have to say, it has been a really awesome day posting-wise. I still can't believe those pictures.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll cut you.



Somebody needs a hug.


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> I have to say, it has been a really awesome day posting-wise. *I still can't believe those pictures.*



They were incredible, weren't they? Too bad they had to be taken down.


----------



## Paquito

theronin23 said:


> I hate how much I love you.



You and the rest of the world, skank.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> I have to say, it has been a really awesome day posting-wise. I still can't believe those pictures.





Paquito said:


> They were incredible, weren't they? Too bad they had to be taken down.





Paquito said:


> Somebody needs a hug.



I'm gonna tell Zoe you guys are being mean to me. . . .  . . .


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> They were incredible, weren't they? Too bad they had to be taken down.



Pictures that extreme really couldn't be left in circulation, to be fair.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna tell Zoe you guys are being mean to me. . . .  . . .



How was that last one mean? I love hugs...

And if I happen to whisper something snarky in your ear, so be it.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna tell Zoe you guys are being mean to me. . . .  . . .



OMFG no! You wouldn't!  You know she's promised to beat us, and not in the good way.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Sasquatch! said:


> Pictures that extreme really couldn't be left in circulation, to be fair.



I don't think they were extreme. especially with all of the awful man pictures I'm forced to see while going through this thread.


----------



## Paquito

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I don't think they were extreme. especially with all of the awful man pictures I'm forced to see while going through this thread.



Thanks brah.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I don't think they were extreme. especially with all of the awful man pictures I'm forced to see while going through this thread.



It helps to have a brain that can filter upsetting things out instantly.

And I've said it before and I'll say it again. If you want naked ladies checkout this.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Sasquatch! said:


> It helps to have a brain that can filter upsetting things out instantly.
> 
> And I've said it before and I'll say it again. If you want naked ladies checkout this.



there are plenty of guys more naked than she was in this thread.


----------



## Paquito

Geodetic_Effect said:


> there are plenty of guys more naked than she was in this thread.





Paquito said:


> Thanks brah.


..........


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll cut you too . . .



Go emo and cut yourself...it'll save you some plane fare.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Geodetic_Effect said:


> there are plenty of guys more naked than she was in this thread.



Fine. Want me to clarify that earlier statement? It was made simply to wind Hozay up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> OMFG no! You wouldn't!  You know she's promised to beat us, and not in the good way.



She does whatever I say HAHAHAHAHA, fools. Now show me your titties!!!!  OR ELSE!!!


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> Fine. Want me to clarify that earlier statement? It was made simply to wind Hozay up.



Seriously, it was just to rile him up a bit.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She does whatever I say HAHAHAHAHA, fools. Now show me your titties!!!!  OR ELSE!!!



Already shown mine.

I plan for EVERYTHING, suckas.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She does whatever I say HAHAHAHAHA, fools. Now show me your titties!!!!  OR ELSE!!!



Photobucket will delete my account if I load any more of those up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Already shown mine.
> 
> I plan for EVERYTHING, suckas.



HAHAHAHA, good point. 

well I guess my night wasn't THAT bad, but I still missed out.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA, good point.
> 
> well I guess my night wasn't THAT bad, but I still missed out.



There there....you'll be ok.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> There there....you'll be ok.



 you think I'll ever get to see cool stuff ever again?


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you think I'll ever get to see cool stuff ever again?



I don't think you will, I know you will. So chin up there buckaroo.


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


> I don't think you will, I know you will. So chin up there buckaroo.



Ronin, that was the opportunity to post a huge close-up of your ass.

YOU MISSED IT.


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> Ronin, that was the opportunity to post a huge close-up of your ass.
> 
> YOU MISSED IT.



You're right...I blew it. This is your golden opportunity


----------



## RentonBob

Hope the ladies like it


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> Hope the ladies like it



OMGGGGGGGGGG that is fuckin awesomeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## freakyfred

Spider-man boxers woo!

They make me feel cool ok ;o;


----------



## Linda

freakyfred said:


> Spider-man boxers woo!
> 
> They make me feel cool ok ;o;





They make me feel ....uhm.....yea! :wubu:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

freakyfred said:


> Spider-man boxers woo!
> 
> They make me feel cool ok ;o;



My spidey senses are tingling.  :blush:


----------



## freakyfred

Linda said:


> They make me feel ....uhm.....yea! :wubu:





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> My spidey senses are tingling.  :blush:



hehe thank you


----------



## LovesBigMen

freakyfred said:


> Spider-man boxers woo!
> 
> They make me feel cool ok ;o;



looks like its gotten hotter in here


----------



## freakyfred

LovesBigMen said:


> looks like its gotten hotter in here



aw shucks thanks


----------



## LovesBigMen

freakyfred said:


> aw shucks thanks



 your welcomes but thank you


----------



## SonnyC

Oh well, here we go! :blush: I'm really not that miserable


----------



## big_col

In for a penny in for a pound well 280lb to be exact  

View attachment EOS 002a.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

big_col said:


> In for a penny in for a pound well 280lb to be exact



Yummm :eat2:


----------



## big_col

another 1  

View attachment 1piccol 004.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

big_col said:


> another 1



Another YUMMMMMMM!!! :batting:


----------



## BigChaz

big_col said:


> another 1



I thought you were taking a dump upon first scroll.


----------



## rellis10

Been a while since i'v posted in here, hope you like them


----------



## CastingPearls

Good LORD!!! Nice pics, boys. Not enough, though. More, please. :smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Been a while since i'v posted in here, hope you like them



Yes! Yes, I do!:kiss2:


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> Been a while since i'v posted in here, hope you like them



You probably don't _need_ me telling you, but you look absolutely irresistible, as always :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz

Just a me shot


----------



## Zowie

Not my idea, but the internet needs waking up tonight.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not my idea, but the internet needs waking up tonight.



SOMEONE GET ME SOME GOD DAMN WHITE OUT


----------



## big_col

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not my idea, but the internet needs waking up tonight.



OMG I hope you don't mind me saying YOR SO HOT :wubu:
I think I speake for most on here MORE


----------



## Mordecai

Hey, look! A note about keys!


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not my idea, but the internet needs waking up tonight.



I know it isn't the best way to go but all I can think now is "heh...star nipples."


----------



## Allie Cat

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not my idea, but the internet needs waking up tonight.



*drools* :wubu:

Very nice coverup graphics


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> Just a me shot


Oh my! So this is what peanut butter does to a man





If I straddle your lap can we pretend we're trying to make Reeses?



bionic_eggplant said:


> Not my idea, but the internet needs waking up tonight.


Bwahahahahahah! What? No "Landing strip"?

Ladies and Gentlemen! The So Full of Winner and Still Champion of Nekkid with Panache! ZOWIE Iiiiiiiiiiiindeedy! 



Odenthalius said:


> Hey, look! A note about keys!


HAHAHAHA! I saw that also!


----------



## LovesBigMen

All I have to say ahhhhhhh you are all amazing! 
Oh BEP just hahahaha awesome

Men your super awesome


----------



## BigChaz

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh my! So this is what peanut butter does to a man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I straddle your lap can we pretend we're trying to make Reeses?



Yes...and yes.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC that as I look at some of the awesome nekkidness that graces this thread that I am very grateful for the zoom feature.
and peanut butter:blush:
.
.
.
Oh, wrong thread? Oops!


----------



## CastingPearls

You guys realize we need to start a peanut butter eating thread?

I can't take a pic yet cos I eat a particular gourmet peanut butter that's mail-order and it's on backorder. But you guys start without me, k?


----------



## otherland78

Hole said:


> Just repaying the 'gifts' I've seen here.



Oh my you are sexy girl!!! but i guess you knew that before lol 

really a lovely shape and cute bellybutton :--)


----------



## otherland78

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not my idea, but the internet needs waking up tonight.



that´s a cute idea and makes you look very innocent  lol

but a sexy body you have indeed :smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> You guys realize we need to start a peanut butter eating thread?
> 
> I can't take a pic yet cos I eat a particular gourmet peanut butter that's mail-order and it's on backorder. But you guys start without me, k?



Ask and....

*The Peanut Butter Thread*


----------



## otherland78

JenFromOC said:


> Not nekkid lol...I'm totally wearing a bra



hmm..i was looking at your amazing eyes even no bra i wouldn´t have realized :wubu: *swear* *g*


----------



## joeantonio25

screw it heres my contribution look away if offended! 

View attachment joe2.JPG


View attachment joe3.JPG


----------



## joeantonio25

JenFromOC said:


> Not nekkid lol...I'm totally wearing a bra



way too cute amazing eyes and glorious smile


----------



## LovesBigMen

joeantonio25 said:


> screw it heres my contribution look away if offended!



How are you ladies not complimenting this guy he look amazing


----------



## CastingPearls

joeantonio25 said:


> screw it heres my contribution look away if offended!



Nice. Very very nice!



LovesBigMen said:


> How are you ladies not complimenting this guy he look amazing




Relax, Skippy. I just got here. I subscribe to an obscene amount of threads.
I also like the word obscene.


----------



## LovesBigMen

CastingPearls said:


> Nice. Very very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax, Skippy. I just got here. I subscribe to an obscene amount of threads.
> I also like the word obscene.



haha Skippy I like it I was just letting ladies know cause some times they seem to not post anything to these lovly fellows 
and obscene damn that word I like it to now I am saying it xD obscene obscene obscene hahaha I am going to annoy my brother xD


----------



## theronin23

Just hanging out in my room watching some Veronica Mars. Two more in the Ronin's Repository thread  (Yes, I'm SUCH a whore)


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not my idea, but the internet needs waking up tonight.



you don't mind if i make this my screen saver, do you?


----------



## Venom

theronin23 said:


> Just hanging out in my room watching some Veronica Mars. Two more in the Ronin's Repository thread  (Yes, I'm SUCH a whore)



mmm sexy :wubu:
Picture whores make the world a better place.


----------



## IszyStone

rellis10 said:


> Been a while since i'v posted in here, hope you like them



Definitely like! :smitten:


----------



## Mordecai

http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af197/averybadbitterhand/Mu/himask.jpg?t=1285050474

Lucha Libre masks are our friends.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Odenthalius said:


> http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af197/averybadbitterhand/Mu/himask.jpg?t=1285050474
> 
> Lucha Libre masks are our friends.



Y:smitten:WSA!!! Y:smitten:WSA!!! Y:smitten:WSA!!! Me likey!
(Subliminal (more pics) messages (more pics) are MY (more pics) friend!)


----------



## tekkers

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not my idea, but the internet needs waking up tonight.



love the pics you post, you have such a cheeky sence of humour. i so wish i lived in vancouver as i would love to meet you


----------



## CBV_5150

View attachment Picture 2.jpg


View attachment Picture 1.jpg


Hope you like!


----------



## rellis10

A new pic i took a couple of days ago, not exactly nekkid but still....hope you like it


----------



## seasuperchub84

Okay Rellis Im gay, so I hope you dont mind me saying this, and Im NOT HITTING ON YOU...lol.....but seriously that is an extremely hot pic. I envy the girl that gets with ya and if your not taken by a girl you should be :-D


----------



## seasuperchub84

Awesome pic Ronin! Nice to see another superchubby/SSBHM guy enjoying life. Theres not too many of us out there


----------



## Lonely Dove

joeantonio25 said:


> screw it heres my contribution look away if offended!



I like these pics 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lonely Dove

psychdocva said:


> Might as well throw my hat into the ring, if you can get it off my head...ha!
> 
> 
> Not naked, but close....hope y'all enjoy!



yeeehaaa! i <3 cowboys


----------



## silencedogood

well here goes!


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> A new pic i took a couple of days ago, not exactly nekkid but still....hope you like it





seasuperchub84 said:


> Okay Rellis Im gay, so I hope you dont mind me saying this, and Im NOT HITTING ON YOU...lol.....but seriously that is an extremely hot pic. I envy the girl that gets with ya and if your not taken by a girl you should be :-D



Not so gay....but still agreeing 100%!


----------



## Amaranthine

seasuperchub84 said:


> Okay Rellis Im gay, so I hope you dont mind me saying this, and Im NOT HITTING ON YOU...lol.....but seriously that is an extremely hot pic. I envy the girl that gets with ya and if your not taken by a girl you should be :-D





Tad said:


> Not so gay....but still agreeing 100%!



I'm not gay...which I suppose is good in this situation 

But, of course, I agree just as much. 

You're gorgeous all around and deserve someone just as amazing.


----------



## Mordecai

Internet posting!

Uno

Dos


----------



## spiritangel

rellis great shot 

and all the boys well done but time for some girl shots 

taken on webcam today on a complete whim


----------



## Dutchgut

rellis10 said:


> A new pic i took a couple of days ago, not exactly nekkid but still....hope you like it



This photograph is quite artistically done. Nice technique! 
The pose suggests deep contemplation.


----------



## Dutchgut

spiritangel said:


> rellis great shot
> 
> and all the boys well done but time for some girl shots
> 
> taken on webcam today on a complete whim



Thanks so much for the views of your luciously pillowy belly and thighs, not to speak of your fullsome breasts! I hope to see you more often on this site.


----------



## Amaranthine

They probably won't stay up for long...but just adding a bit of FFA action to the thread ^^


----------



## Lil BigginZ

@spirit and amar

wow awesome pics :smitten:


----------



## rellis10

Amaranthine said:


> They probably won't stay up for long...but just adding a bit of FFA action to the thread ^^



......Wow! :bow:

That is all :happy:


----------



## Bearsy

Amaranthine said:


> They probably won't stay up for long...but just adding a bit of FFA action to the thread ^^


----------



## cakeboy

I don't remember if I have ever commented on this thread before, Amaranthine, but HOLY CRAP your pics are jaw-droppingly awesome.


----------



## djudex

Amaranthine said:


> They probably won't stay up for long...but just adding a bit of FFA action to the thread ^^



Looking pretty darn smoking hot!


----------



## CBV_5150

Amaranthine said:


> They probably won't stay up for long...but just adding a bit of FFA action to the thread ^^



Very nice, I LIKE!!!!:bow:


----------



## Allie Cat

spiritangel said:


> rellis great shot
> 
> and all the boys well done but time for some girl shots
> 
> taken on webcam today on a complete whim





Amaranthine said:


> They probably won't stay up for long...but just adding a bit of FFA action to the thread ^^



Is it bad or weird that I find both of you massively attractive?

If so, I'm bad and weird then :blush:


----------



## spiritangel

Amaranthine said:


> They probably won't stay up for long...but just adding a bit of FFA action to the thread ^^



sorry the boys cant type compliments right now they are otherwise engaged with their brains on disconnect and drooling over these pics just awesome


and hugs alicia rose nothing wrong with variety


----------



## Guinness

spiritangel said:


> rellis great shot
> 
> and all the boys well done but time for some girl shots
> 
> taken on webcam today on a complete whim



:smitten: Now that's a post!


----------



## Kazak

spiritangel said:


> sorry the boys cant type compliments right now they are otherwise engaged with their brains on disconnect and drooling over these pics just awesome



the problem is that men have a brain and a penis but only enough blood for one to work at a time


----------



## theronin23

Kazak said:


> Cliche cliche cliche



Speak for yourself, man.


----------



## BigIzzy

Amaranthine said:


> They probably won't stay up for long...but just adding a bit of FFA action to the thread ^^



gorgeous!:wubu:


----------



## BigIzzy

and here is me, quite recent too. 

View attachment fatty.jpg


----------



## JoeVanHalen

Amaranthine said:


> They probably won't stay up for long...but just adding a bit of FFA action to the thread ^^



Beautiful :wubu:


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Amaranthine said:


> They probably won't stay up for long...but just adding a bit of FFA action to the thread ^^




ehagoienlalkjgooa boao gla;liea 

pretty hard to form complete words atm. yowzers! :smitten:


----------



## rellis10

Completely against my better judgement....but I'm posting it anyway. I hope you like it


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> Completely against my better judgement....but I'm posting it anyway. I hope you like it



...never listen to your judgment if it means keeping these from us.


----------



## Esther

Linda said:


> ...never listen to your judgment if it means keeping these from us.



I second this!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Completely against my better judgement....but I'm posting it anyway. I hope you like it





Linda said:


> ...never listen to your judgment if it means keeping these from us.





Esther said:


> I second this!



And thirded! Damn if that isn't some nice eye candy!


----------



## Amaranthine

OneWickedAngel said:


> And thirded! Damn if that isn't some nice eye candy!



Fourthed ^^
Could you get any sexier? :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

Linda said:


> ...never listen to your judgment if it means keeping these from us.





Esther said:


> I second this!





OneWickedAngel said:


> And thirded! Damn if that isn't some nice eye candy!





Amaranthine said:


> Fourthed ^^
> Could you get any sexier? :wubu:



Thanks to all....you really make me feel good about myself and posting these pictures


----------



## freakyfred

Hello people!

I haven't been active much. I even got the little message that's all "you have not posted on our forums in several weeks". 

Anyways, i heard you guys like nakey pictures...


----------



## rabbitislove

rellis10 said:


> Completely against my better judgement....but I'm posting it anyway. I hope you like it




Your better judgement is a bad influence. I dont like him hanging around you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

freakyfred said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I haven't been active much. I even got the little message that's all "you have not posted on our forums in several weeks".
> 
> Anyways, i heard you guys like nakey pictures...



:batting:Hi Fred! We gals like 'em too!


----------



## freakyfred

OneWickedAngel said:


> :batting:Hi Fred! We gals like 'em too!



haha you know what I meant silly!


----------



## Linda

freakyfred said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I haven't been active much. I even got the little message that's all "you have not posted on our forums in several weeks".
> 
> Anyways, i heard you guys like nakey pictures...



Welcome back!!

Never leave us again! 


:blush::happy:


----------



## rellis10

rabbitislove said:


> Your better judgement is a bad influence. I dont like him hanging around you.



*Flicks Angel off my left shoulder*

Better?


----------



## BigChaz

I post pictures of myself in my underwear and shit and get nothing! So maybe if I play copycat and post a picture of myself reclining naked like a certain other someone I can reclaim some former glory!

P.S. - Excuse the scruffiness, I didn't feel like shaving this morning


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I post pictures of myself in my underwear and shit and get nothing! So maybe if I play copycat and post a picture of myself reclining naked like a certain other someone I can reclaim some former glory!
> 
> P.S. - Excuse the scruffiness, I didn't feel like shaving this morning



But there's no cookware in this picture. FIX IT


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> But there's no cookware in this picture. FIX IT



But that isn't classy like reclining naked in a chair is!!!!


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> But that isn't classy like reclining naked in a chair is!!!!



True dat. But you were dapper with that pot on your head, Mr. Nob.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dammit stop being so freaking reppable !!! 

View attachment chaz.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dammit stop being so freaking reppable !!!



Aw, shucks


----------



## Surlysomething

BigChaz said:


> I post pictures of myself in my underwear and shit and get nothing! So maybe if I play copycat and post a picture of myself reclining naked like a certain other someone I can reclaim some former glory!
> 
> P.S. - Excuse the scruffiness, I didn't feel like shaving this morning



:batting: oh my


----------



## Esther

I happen to love scruffiness. :wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

All of you are looking good fellas


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sorry it got posted twices
soooooooooooooooooo yeah!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigChaz said:


> I post pictures of myself in my underwear and shit and get nothing! So maybe if I play copycat and post a picture of myself reclining naked like a certain other someone I can reclaim some former glory!
> 
> P.S. - Excuse the scruffiness, I didn't feel like shaving this morning





OneWickedAngel said:


> Dammit stop being so freaking reppable !!!



I got the same message- love that picture Chaz! :bow:


----------



## BigChaz

I feel like a superstar! Finally, my dreams have come true!


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> I feel like a superstar! Finally, my dreams have come true!



I just pictured you doing the Mary Catherine Gallagher.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> I just pictured you doing the Mary Catherine Gallagher.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> I just pictured you doing the Mary Catherine Gallagher.



If I had any clothes that could remotely pass for her ensemble I would do said re-enactment.


----------



## Paquito

*possibly has a Halloween costume idea*


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> *possibly has a Halloween costume idea*



I am seriously about to give up on finding a halloween costume. Even "plus size" costumes stop at waist size 52 (most are 48) and that isn't even close to wearable for me. Also, halloween costumes run smaller.

I am going to have to get creative I guess


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


>



SUPERSTARRRRRRRRRRR



BigChaz said:


> I am seriously about to give up on finding a halloween costume. Even "plus size" costumes stop at waist size 52 (most are 48) and that isn't even close to wearable for me. Also, halloween costumes run smaller.
> 
> I am going to have to get creative I guess



I make mine every year, it is so much easier. If you're not the greatest at sewing and you don't care that much about precision, invest in an industrial glue gun... I'm telling you, the fabric will rip before that glue ever does. I've glued my costume together with one of thos bad boys three years in a row!


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> SUPERSTARRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> I make mine every year, it is so much easier. If you're not the greatest at sewing and you don't care that much about precision, invest in an industrial glue gun... I'm telling you, the fabric will rip before that glue ever does. I've glued my costume together with one of thos bad boys three years in a row!



I may just have to do this!


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> I may just have to do this!



If you can find one it's totally worth it.


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> If you can find one it's totally worth it.



That's a good idea... My Uni does a costume contest, and one of the prizes is a semester's worth of tuition. I need the most kick-ass idea ever.


----------



## Paquito

I'm so lame, I haven't done anything for Halloween for the past... 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> That's a good idea... My Uni does a costume contest, and one of the prizes is a semester's worth of tuition. I need the most kick-ass idea ever.



WOW. I would totally enter if there was a prize like that.
I was thinking of doing this as a costume this year:




Worst superhero EVER!


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> WOW. I would totally enter if there was a prize like that.
> I was thinking of doing this as a costume this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst superhero EVER!



.....or the best?


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> .....or the best?



Hahaha. That, I feel, is debatable.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Hahaha. That, I feel, is debatable.



I'm just sayin, that outfit is pretty rockin.


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> That's a good idea... My Uni does a costume contest, and one of the prizes is a semester's worth of tuition. I need the most kick-ass idea ever.



If you could pull off this, you would win forever:






Someone has in fact done it. But I remember hearing it took months.

So I just wanted to post the picture of Big Sister.


----------



## Melian

WillSpark said:


> If you could pull off this, you would win forever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has in fact done it. But I remember hearing it took months.
> 
> So I just wanted to post the picture of Big Sister.



My friend knows the chick who wore the most awesome (to date) big sister costume....she's basically a dumb twat who happened to be dating a SFX/costume guy. This guy had hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars to invest in making the costume, so please dont give the wearer any credit. 

*public service announcement from someone who cosplays*


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> My friend knows the chick who wore the most awesome (to date) big sister costume....she's basically a dumb twat who happened to be dating a SFX/costume guy. This guy had hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars to invest in making the costume, so please dont give the wearer any credit.
> 
> *public service announcement from someone who cosplays*



I think you and I should go as Big Daddy and Big Sister.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> If you could pull off this, you would win forever:
> 
> Someone has in fact done it. But I remember hearing it took months.
> 
> So I just wanted to post the picture of Big Sister.



Badassssss... But my house doesn't generate enough recycling to do that in a month, unfortunately.

And yeah Melian, that seems to often be the case with cosplays. My old coworker sometimes made costumes for people, and was constantly running after them to get proper credit in fan magazines and such.


----------



## Dutchgut

BigIzzy said:


> and here is me, quite recent too.



You seem larger in this post than in the past. If so, my compliments.


----------



## Dutchgut

rellis10 said:


> Completely against my better judgement....but I'm posting it anyway. I hope you like it



Your arms look quite powerful. Are you doing training with weights?


----------



## Dutchgut

BigChaz said:


> I post pictures of myself in my underwear and shit and get nothing! So maybe if I play copycat and post a picture of myself reclining naked like a certain other someone I can reclaim some former glory!
> 
> P.S. - Excuse the scruffiness, I didn't feel like shaving this morning



This picture could appear as an attractive foldout in a women's magazine.


----------



## theronin23

Oh man...wait'll chaz finds out his favorite creeper is not only back, but posting about him.


Popcorn, anyone?


----------



## rellis10

Dutchgut said:


> Your arms look quite powerful. Are you doing training with weights?



I must confess, that must look rather deceptive because i'm a wimp really. So no, no weights for me.


----------



## rellis10

Another one for the collection.....i'm starting to feel like a bit of a pic-whore again :blush:


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> Another one for the collection.....i'm starting to feel like a bit of a pic-whore again :blush:



Oh good, because we like that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> Another one for the collection.....i'm starting to feel like a bit of a pic-whore again :blush:



I wasn't aware the feeling had subsided


----------



## BigChaz

rellis10 said:


>



"No...just wait for me right there, darling. I will be done in a minute...just wait. Ha.ha.ha. Don't struggle...the ropes will just get tighter. I love you..."


----------



## rellis10

Why do I feel like i'm the only person keeping this thread running at the moment.....






.....so yeah, more nekkid people! I dont want to be the only here in a weeks time.....again :blush:


----------



## JenFromOC

rellis10 said:


> Why do I feel like i'm the only person keeping this thread running at the moment.....
> 
> 
> .....so yeah, more nekkid people! I dont want to be the only here in a weeks time.....again :blush:



You're just adorable.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> Why do I feel like i'm the only person keeping this thread running at the moment.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....so yeah, more nekkid people! I dont want to be the only here in a weeks time.....again :blush:



Because you're a whore! Of the picture variety.


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Because you're a whore! Of the picture variety.





Shhhhhh Hozay!!! Do not shy him away from his posts!!


----------



## Mordecai

Limited time photo.

I figured I'd give something back to the community (that requires nothing altruistic).


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> Why do I feel like i'm the only person keeping this thread running at the moment.....
> 
> 
> .....so yeah, more nekkid people! I dont want to be the only here in a weeks time.....again :blush:



I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit 

And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.


----------



## Mordecai

I have that same style of mini-fridge left from undergrad.


----------



## ManBeef

Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.



I made a royal mess in my pants


----------



## femaleseat

rellis10 said:


> Another one for the collection.....i'm starting to feel like a bit of a pic-whore again :blush:



great picsss


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Why do I feel like i'm the only person keeping this thread running at the moment.....
> 
> .....so yeah, more nekkid people! I dont want to be the only here in a weeks time.....again :blush:



You look so peaceful here, Rells.



Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.



Well DAAAAMMMMNNN woman! Hubba! Hubba! Hubba! :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Rells, you forget - there are two nekkid threads at Dims, but fine, I'll join Amaranthine and help out and by cross-posting here as well..






There does that help...?:batting:


----------



## Mordecai

OneWickedAngel said:


> There does that help...?:batting:



Sharing is caring.


----------



## femaleseat

Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.



niceeeeeee., almost makes me want to post my pic...


----------



## theronin23

OneWickedAngel said:


> There does that help...?:batting:



Um...helps me. Definitely.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.



sooooooo, and this is totally not motivated by your naked pictures or anything, wanna go get some sushi? maybe grab a boba and talk about anime afterwards? ya know, in a completely platonic sorta way?


----------



## Amaranthine

OneWickedAngel said:


> Rells, you forget - there are two nekkid threads at Dims, but fine, I'll join Amaranthine and help out and by cross-posting here as well..
> 
> 
> There does that help...?:batting:



Gorgeous woman AND gorgeous lingerie :smitten:



femaleseat said:


> niceeeeeee., almost makes me want to post my pic...



Go ahead, join the party xD


----------



## Magusz

Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.



Great pics, you're really gorgeous!


----------



## Linda

Odenthalius said:


> I have that same style of mini-fridge left from undergrad.



Ok! No one else?? I was laughing that you commented on the fridge!! lol


----------



## ManBeef

OneWickedAngel said:


> Rells, you forget - there are two nekkid threads at Dims, but fine, I'll join Amaranthine and help out and by cross-posting here as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There does that help...?:batting:



My boxers can only be put through so much stress people!!!


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.



Hrm, it appears that I am interested in having sex with you


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Odenthalius said:


> Sharing is caring.





ManBeef said:


> My boxers can only be put through so much stress people!!!


Uh, thanks...??



theronin23 said:


> Um...helps me. Definitely.





Amaranthine said:


> Gorgeous woman AND gorgeous lingerie :smitten:
> ...snip...


Thank you! :happy:



femaleseat said:


> niceeeeeee., almost makes me want to post my pic...



DO IT!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> Rells, you forget - there are two nekkid threads at Dims, but fine, I'll join Amaranthine and help out and by cross-posting here as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There does that help...?:batting:



STOP HER HAND!!! IT'S GOING SOUTH!!!


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> STOP HER HAND!!! IT'S GOING SOUTH!!!



I'm pretty sure I don't want to stop her hand


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> STOP HER HAND!!! IT'S GOING SOUTH!!!



Must....resist....comments....about the American south....


----------



## femaleseat

Amaranthine said:


> Gorgeous woman AND gorgeous lingerie :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, join the party xD



if i can only figure out how to post a pic from an email...


----------



## Tad

femaleseat said:


> if i can only figure out how to post a pic from an email...



You can't do it from an email directly, but if you save it to your computer (if only briefly) you can. Save it to your computer (to some place you can find), then in your post go to the 'manage attachments' button below where you type, and browse to where the picture is, then hit upload. Once you've uploaded it, you can delete it off of your computer. (this also works if it is a USB stick, or in a camera memory, so long as they are plugged into your computer).

I hope that was of some help.


----------



## femaleseat

Tad said:


> You can't do it from an email directly, but if you save it to your computer (if only briefly) you can. Save it to your computer (to some place you can find), then in your post go to the 'manage attachments' button below where you type, and browse to where the picture is, then hit upload. Once you've uploaded it, you can delete it off of your computer. (this also works if it is a USB stick, or in a camera memory, so long as they are plugged into your computer).
> 
> I hope that was of some help.



thanks! will get ot work on that


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.


----------



## Allie Cat

Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.



You are amazingly beautiful, miss Amaranthine. I'm not sure if I want to be you or molest you


----------



## Amaranthine

I didn't know I'd get so many comments...thank you everyone :blush: Now keep on posting nekkid pictures 



Alicia Rose said:


> You are amazingly beautiful, miss Amaranthine. I'm not sure if I want to be you or molest you



Thank you ^^ but you're already gorgeous, just be warned that I molest back xD


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.



:eat2:

once again... DAT ASS


----------



## ManBeef

All these nearly nekkid sexies are not doing my clogged heart any good


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> STOP HER HAND!!! IT'S GOING SOUTH!!!





BigChaz said:


> I'm pretty sure I don't want to stop her hand





Sasquatch! said:


> Must....resist....comments....about the American south....



*SMH*


----------



## escapist

OneWickedAngel said:


> Rells, you forget - there are two nekkid threads at Dims, but fine, I'll join Amaranthine and help out and by cross-posting here as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There does that help...?:batting:



WOW :smitten: Apparently I'm all out of rep 4 U


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

We decided to take Chaz's advice and use some supplemental material.


----------



## Paquito

PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
QUITE amusing.


----------



## BigChaz

Holy shit even I am horrified


----------



## theronin23

Dear sweet lord, what the FUCK is that?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

We thought that people might be missing the cream puff lizard.


----------



## theronin23

Ok, I'm gonna hafta play stupid here and ask what the fuck the cream puff lizard is


----------



## BigChaz

An old, ugly man that pops up from time to time thanks his loving wife thinking we all want to jack off to his pictures


----------



## theronin23

Thank you 

Now I can be horrified too.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Oh good lord its its its ahhhh the creepy old dude why? 
hahahahaha


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AHAHAHAHAH! I _knew_ you guys would not be able to resist posting something playing off Chaz' "advice". Perfect!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> WOW :smitten: Apparently I'm all out of rep 4 U



Aaah, Escapist, thanks!! Alas, lack of rep to give is the of my Dims life, yet again.


----------



## BigChaz

OneWickedAngel said:


> AHAHAHAHAH! I _knew_ you guys would not be able to resist posting something playing off Chaz' "advice". Perfect!



"advice"? I think you mean instructions!


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Now I can be horrified too.



You should know his "real name" is the Marshmallow Dragon. Cream puff lizard was parodotical.


----------



## Esther

ahahaha...i forgot about the fucking MARSHMALLOW DRAGON


----------



## ManBeef

Reminds me of an angrier marshmallow peep


----------



## escapist

Esther said:


> ahahaha...i forgot about the fucking MARSHMALLOW DRAGON



Man I feel lied to. I saw Esther's name on the Sexiest Pics Nekkid thread so I rust over here and its just chat....darnit!


----------



## rabbitislove

I dont wanna sound like a queer or nothing, but yeah I did too.


----------



## escapist

rabbitislove said:


> I dont wanna sound like a queer or nothing, but yeah I did too.



***HUGS Rabbit*** I love you heheheh


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Just out of the shower:











Random:


----------



## Venom

Ninja Glutton said:


> Just out of the shower:




Damn you are effin sexy 


and your robe looks super soft


----------



## Allie Cat

Amaranthine said:


> Thank you ^^ but you're already gorgeous, just be warned that I molest back xD



Mmkays, I think that clinches it. I'm on my way over to your place right now. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Ninja Glutton said:


> Just out of the shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random:


VERY nice pics!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> Just out of the shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random:




You have such a great smile!


----------



## Dutchgut

OneWickedAngel said:


> Rells, you forget - there are two nekkid threads at Dims, but fine, I'll join Amaranthine and help out and by cross-posting here as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There does that help...?:batting:



Thanks for the breathtaking photo! Now, if I can just calm down...


----------



## Dutchgut

Ninja Glutton said:


> Just out of the shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random:



Your cheerfulness brightens the day.


----------



## Vageta

I may have posted a nekkid pic on the wrong tread...now Im going to get yelled at...:doh:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Got a new cam, figured I'd experiment. More to come... 

View attachment fierce pose.jpg


View attachment bird's eye stomach.jpg


View attachment GLASSES 1.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

My shirt had a decent-sized hole in it, so I decided to help it out:


----------



## FishCharming

alright, enough pictures of dudes. time for a little quid pro quo ladies...


----------



## Vageta

FishCharming said:


> alright, enough pictures of dudes. time for a little quid pro quo ladies...




I concur!!!!


----------



## Zowie

Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.

Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Well. Firstly, Yum. Secondly, ever considered still life modelling?


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Well. Firstly, Yum. Secondly, ever considered still life modelling?



i agree with Sassy McSquatcherton!


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> Well. Firstly, Yum. Secondly, ever considered still life modelling?



I know I look like a tool, but that's no reason to stick me in with still life.  But if you meant live modelling... I've done it, it's a lot of really hard work to stay still above the 5 minute point. And I have a shitty sense of balance.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> I know I look like a tool, but that's no reason to stick me in with still life.  But if you meant live modelling... I've done it, it's a lot of really hard work to stay still above the 5 minute point. And I have a shitty sense of balance.



Oh hush!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ninja Glutton said:


> Just out of the shower:
> Random:





Vageta said:


> I may have posted a nekkid pic on the wrong tread...now Im going to get yelled at...:doh:





TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Got a new cam, figured I'd experiment. More to come...





Ninja Glutton said:


> My shirt had a decent-sized hole in it, so I decided to help it out:


Gentlemen, thank you! :bow:it was my _pleasure_!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:



FishCharming said:


> alright, enough pictures of dudes. time for a little quid pro quo ladies...


I did my nekkid damage already, for those who missed all the purple passion -oops!- you need to visit more often.



bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.


*Whew* much deserved Rep (as always) just given! From the expression on your face you're about to a) drool over something really good or b) go into shock over something really horrible.


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> My shirt had a decent-sized hole in it, so I decided to help it out:



Yeah...you show that bad shirt 



FishCharming said:


> alright, enough pictures of dudes. time for a little quid pro quo ladies...



Where's YOUR naked pic?



bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.



Amazing. Just when I needed new wallpaper on my lab comp desktop!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.



Fuckin chair, and it's stupid ass bent legs.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Fuckin chair, and it's stupid ass bent legs.



Lord you're difficult... I even fixed it in front of you! 

You're going to learn to love my shitty chair.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Lord you're difficult... I even fixed it in front of you!
> 
> You're going to learn to love my shitty chair.



"fixed" it. You bent the leg back in and then within10 minutes of sitting on it it was bent again.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> Lord you're difficult... I even fixed it in front of you!
> 
> *You're going to learn to love my shitty chair.*



*Whistles and walks away*


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "fixed" it. You bent the leg back in and then within10 minutes of sitting on it it was bent again.



Pssshhhh it still worked, no?


----------



## HDANGEL15

bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.


*
dudette wut a camara ho...and o ya......u are looking a little too perfect! dAMN TEENAGERS!!!! gravity isn't fair...........
*


----------



## Magusz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.



You're gorgeous! Great pic!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.



Holy mother of boing... hotness


----------



## BigIzzy

bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.



:shocked:"$&@*#" *passes out* :smitten:

OH MY GOD! :wubu: Holy Gorgeous Nakedness Batman!:bow:


----------



## BigIzzy

Amaranthine said:


> I'm fairly sure you could keep this thread going all by yourself- buuuut, I'll help you out a little bit
> 
> And yes, my hair is a royal mess today.



Ummmm, I think I'm typing this in middle of a heart attack. If I don't make it, please remember, it was while looking at your hotness that I died happy as a Cheshire Cat with a new ball of yarn.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Happy Birthday!



OY!:doh:


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.



 Guys you just saw a freaking angel freaking looking awesome EP


----------



## samuraiscott

Ninja Glutton said:


> Just out of the shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random:



I sure do like that robe, sir.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Thanks for all the kinds words


----------



## warwagon86

closest i have to nekkid lol


----------



## Vageta

bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Nice, I wish all the beautiful women had your balls, well I dont wish they had balls...but....you know what Im saying.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Vageta said:


> bionic_eggplant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Nice, I wish all the beautiful women had your balls, well I dont wish they had balls...but....you know what Im saying.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have balls. I checked.
Click to expand...


----------



## Allie Cat

bionic_eggplant said:


> Because we all do it... read in front of the computer bare assed. Although I've since put clothes on.
> 
> Edit, I'm twice on the same page, both with electronics. Good lord.



I tried to rep you but I don't know if it went through. In any case, you are hotter than FIRE.


----------



## femaleseat

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Got a new cam, figured I'd experiment. More to come...



verrry sexy


----------



## Paquito

In keeping with the "naked and checking out Dims" motif.


----------



## femaleseat

Paquito said:


> In keeping with the "naked and checking out Dims" motif.



niceeee....sexy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Paquito said:


> In keeping with the "naked and checking out Dims" motif.



Hubba hubba- looking good hot stuff :bow:


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> In keeping with the "naked and checking out Dims" motif.



Always stealing my ideas. Fucking Jailbait.


----------



## Paquito

You love fucking Jailbait. Don't even pretend like it's not true.


----------



## rellis10

Just a quick one of me earlier, hehe.


----------



## rabbitislove

rellis10 said:


> Just a quick one of me earlier, hehe.



You are such a little hottie. I love it :wubu:


----------



## Zowie

I'm SURE I've seen this one before. You're recycling!


----------



## Amaranthine

Nah, it's actually from earlier- there's only so many ways in which one can pose 




rellis10 said:


> Just a quick one of me earlier, hehe.



Though all poses suit you quite well :wubu: You really do love that webcam, my dear picture whore


----------



## Dutchgut

warwagon86 said:


> closest i have to nekkid lol



Your mate must be immensely strong if he can support your weight.


----------



## femaleseat

rellis10 said:


> Just a quick one of me earlier, hehe.



sexyyyyyyyy


----------



## Vageta

:blush:

Sorry I posted so many, I capture them from a video clip from my webcam...


----------



## femaleseat

Vageta said:


> :blush:
> 
> Sorry I posted so many, I capture them from a video clip from my webcam...



oh keep capturing....i dont think any of us chicks have a problem with that!!


----------



## Vageta

Hey thanks


----------



## Mishty

rellis10 said:


> Just a quick one of me earlier, hehe.



I don't find many bigger guys sexy, I find them cute and cuddly and adorable...

You've changed my mind though, you are just so damn hot. :blush:


----------



## watts63

Just in the mood: 

View attachment Snapshot_20101102_11.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20101102_33.jpg


----------



## rellis10

rabbitislove said:


> You are such a little hottie. I love it :wubu:





Amaranthine said:


> Though all poses suit you quite well :wubu: You really do love that webcam, my dear picture whore





femaleseat said:


> sexyyyyyyyy





Mishty said:


> I don't find many bigger guys sexy, I find them cute and cuddly and adorable...
> 
> You've changed my mind though, you are just so damn hot. :blush:



Thank you all! You girls always make me feel good about myself :happy:


----------



## Albino_taters

This one is for the ladies  

View attachment me.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

Albino_taters said:


> This one is for the ladies



*COUGAR STAMP OF APPROVAL ...rawrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## waynet

Here is a naked belly shot I just took, does any FFAs approve? 

View attachment Picture 20.jpg


----------



## femaleseat

Albino_taters said:


> This one is for the ladies



sexyyyyyyyy


----------



## BothHandsInTheCookieJar

It isn't much, but hey, I am losing my picture cherry. Hope they are pleasing to someone's eye.


----------



## mikey787

Well I've not posted on here for a while and seem to have added a pound or two so thought I'd add an updated pic or two!!

Mikey


----------



## femaleseat

waynet said:


> Here is a naked belly shot I just took, does any FFAs approve?



oh real niceeeee


----------



## Surlysomething

I wish you guys would include your faces. Showing just the belly is kind of "pornish" and doesn't really do much for people. IMO of course.


----------



## SweetTea

straight up gorgeous.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I wish you guys would include your faces. Showing just the belly is kind of "pornish" and doesn't really do much for people. IMO of course.


*
what she said*


----------



## rellis10

As a gift to you all on my 1500th post....I give you the first picture of my rear-end to appear on Dims.

Not the greatest quality picture ever, but I hope you like it.....please be kind :blush:


----------



## femaleseat

rellis10 said:


> As a gift to you all on my 1500th post....I give you the first picture of my rear-end to appear on Dims.
> 
> Not the greatest quality picture ever, but I hope you like it.....please be kind :blush:



oh niceeeee......very daring of u.....


----------



## Venom

rellis10 said:


> As a gift to you all on my 1500th post....I give you the first picture of my rear-end to appear on Dims.
> 
> Not the greatest quality picture ever, but I hope you like it.....please be kind :blush:



You have a fantastic ass.:wubu:


----------



## rellis10

femaleseat said:


> oh niceeeee......very daring of u.....





Venom said:


> You have a fantastic ass.:wubu:



Thank you ladies, :blush:


----------



## vinarian

i vote for more nekkid womens!


----------



## Vageta

For some of these im "walking like an egyptian".


----------



## HDANGEL15

Vageta said:


> For some of these im "walking like an egyptian".



*thanks for including the headshot in all of those............:huh:*


----------



## Vageta

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks for including the headshot in all of those............:huh:*





Hey, Im running for Congress and I cant let people know that Im fat.


----------



## lovelocs

I'm actually OK with guys (and women) not showing their faces, if they don't choose to do so. Not everyone may feel comfortable including both their face and body in a shot, especially as I've heard of cases of pics being lifted from DIMS. Their comfort level may rise, or it may not. That's just my two cents. 

But then again, I'm OK with the vintage porno feel, too.
Ladies and Gentleman, the rare and tasty Pornish hen (head removed). 

View attachment roll6small.jpg


----------



## Vageta

I just HATE being stabbed!


----------



## JulieD

Well, think of it this way Vageta, you are just a head above the rest....or maybe you need to get your head in the game. Either way, just try and keep your head above water...and with that, I'm headed off.


----------



## Vageta

Yea, I just dont want to make an ASS of myself


----------



## Dutchgut

mikey787 said:


> Well I've not posted on here for a while and seem to have added a pound or two so thought I'd add an updated pic or two!!
> 
> Mikey



Your belly is impressively large.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dutchgut said:


> Your belly is impressively large.



*llllllllllllluuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

m u c h*


----------



## Dutchgut

rellis10 said:


> As a gift to you all on my 1500th post....I give you the first picture of my rear-end to appear on Dims.
> 
> Not the greatest quality picture ever, but I hope you like it.....please be kind :blush:



Congratulations on this milestone.


----------



## Mohulis

So I'm toying with the idea of posting a few pics in the thread, but I'm not sure yet. If I did decide to, what's the safest way to do so privately(ish)? So non-members can't see them and what-not.

:huh:


----------



## Tad

Mohulis said:


> So I'm toying with the idea of posting a few pics in the thread, but I'm not sure yet. If I did decide to, what's the safest way to do so privately(ish)? So non-members can't see them and what-not.
> 
> :huh:



Well, never put anything out onto the internet if you aren't willing for it to fall into the wrong hands....you just never know.

However, yah, some ways are more controlled than others. If you have the picture on your computer and then upload it as an attachment, then people have to be logged in to see it (as opposed to an external link that I think everyone can see). Maybe just as importantly, you can actually remove it at a later date (user CP, down at the bottom of the menu on the left there is an option for dealing with your attachments). Typically I'll put pictures up for about a week, enough time for anyone who is here regularly to see it if they want to (and enough time for threads to have moved on), then delete the attachment, so it isn't around for anyone to stumble over forever after.


----------



## CBV_5150

Here are some new pics for the ladies, hope you enjoy!


View attachment uklfhjklf.JPG


View attachment gdfgd.JPG


View attachment hjmgm.JPG


----------



## topher38

Thanksgiving I was so full of food. So I rested with a smoke.


----------



## CastingPearls

topher38 said:


> Thanksgiving I was so full of food. So I rested with a smoke.


I LOVE this pic. Black and white, cigar and naked fat dude with a goatee. 
Doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## lovelocs

Nice pic, sir!


----------



## topher38

CastingPearls said:


> I LOVE this pic. Black and white, cigar and naked fat dude with a goatee.
> Doesn't get any better than this.



Thank you very much


----------



## Anjula

Ok,so thats me :happy:


----------



## theronin23

Wow *is smitten*


----------



## Riller

Anjula said:


> Ok,so thats me :happy:




well, hello there, gorgeous...:wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> Ok,so thats me :happy:
> 
> Snip snip MO FUCKA!!



oh man, i really like those bookshelves!!


----------



## ~da rev~

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> oh man, i really like those bookshelves!!



Pervert!!!


----------



## Viciousnj84

lol here goes


----------



## Viciousnj84

lol now how do i remove this?


----------



## Mohulis

Anjula said:


> Ok,so thats me :happy:



Simply stunning. :smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Anjula said:


> Ok,so thats me :happy:



You're gorgeous:wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Viciousnj84 said:


> lol now how do i remove this?



*ya your boss is sure to figure out who you are from that HIGH DEF faceless pic..........pls remove immediately for your own security

*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

At any time, if anyone decides to remove pictures, just go to the User CP and on the left hand side you'll see "attachments" click on attachments and you can remove any attachments you have posted here.

Thanks!


----------



## Viciousnj84

do i detect a bit of sarcasm? lol your 100 percent right but i felt kind of silly and self concious after i posted it lol I just feel better knowing that i have the option of removing it if i want to


----------



## HDANGEL15

Viciousnj84 said:


> do i detect a bit of sarcasm? lol your 100 percent right but i felt kind of silly and self concious after i posted it lol I just feel better knowing that i have the option of removing it if i want to


*
yup....sarcasm at its lamest....but you can just take it down...although it's certainly like any of us have a clue who you are *


----------



## JayDanger

Thought it'd be fun to take a few more sexy pics. Hope you ladies enjoy these!
View attachment 87767

View attachment 87768


----------



## JayDanger

Really? Not a single comment?


----------



## Amaranthine

Well, I'm bored as hell, so I decided to celebrate my totally insignificant 400th post  It doesn't have the grandeur that a 500th post picture would have, but, here it is, nonetheless xD


----------



## Vageta

Amaranthine said:


> Well, I'm bored as hell, so I decided to celebrate my totally insignificant 400th post  It doesn't have the grandeur that a 500th post picture would have, but, here it is, nonetheless xD




Oh my! Beautiful!!!


----------



## topher38

Amaranthine said:


> Well, I'm bored as hell, so I decided to celebrate my totally insignificant 400th post  It doesn't have the grandeur that a 500th post picture would have, but, here it is, nonetheless xD



Very Lovely :bow:


----------



## Tad

JayDanger said:


> Really? Not a single comment?



I thought they were great pics, but it didn't sound like you were looking for comments from the guys 



Amaranthine said:


> Well, I'm bored as hell, so I decided to celebrate my totally insignificant 400th post  It doesn't have the grandeur that a 500th post picture would have, but, here it is, nonetheless xD



My immediate thought: any guy who wakes up to his gf/wife in that pose, with that look in their eye, would be taking their life in their hands if they said 'no thanks, I'm not really in the mood.'  You look positively predatory!


----------



## CastingPearls

JayDanger said:


> Thought it'd be fun to take a few more sexy pics. Hope you ladies enjoy these!
> View attachment 87767
> 
> View attachment 87768





JayDanger said:


> Really? Not a single comment?



I might have commented if the pics loaded. Sorry.

EDT: Interesting. Nice bandana!!!


----------



## user 23567

Amaranthine said:


> Well, I'm bored as hell, so I decided to celebrate my totally insignificant 400th post  It doesn't have the grandeur that a 500th post picture would have, but, here it is, nonetheless xD



I like it. You should get bored more often.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> Well, I'm bored as hell, so I decided to celebrate my totally insignificant 400th post  It doesn't have the grandeur that a 500th post picture would have, but, here it is, nonetheless xD



a beautiful lady such as yourself should never be bored! and if you are it means your boyfriend isnt doing it right


----------



## Xevoxify

Amaranthine said:


> Well, I'm bored as hell, so I decided to celebrate my totally insignificant 400th post  It doesn't have the grandeur that a 500th post picture would have, but, here it is, nonetheless xD





Tad said:


> My immediate thought: any guy who wakes up to his gf/wife in that pose, with that look in their eye, would be taking their life in their hands if they said 'no thanks, I'm not really in the mood.'  You look positively predatory!



Oh my; I think my first thought would be that I've died and gone to heaven. Very very nice.


----------



## charlieversion2

JayDanger said:


> Really? Not a single comment?





you need to be a chick for comments on photos


----------



## Karmageddon

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



omg, you are so beautiful


----------



## Surlysomething

Karmageddon said:


> omg, you are so beautiful



Holy necro-posting.


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> Holy necro-posting.



DAMNIT, I was gonna be snarky


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Holy necro-posting.



See. There should be some sort of forum death penalty when you pull up, and QUOTE the fucking huge pictures, from two years ago. And if you want to do that, how about taking 3 and a half seconds to actually check if that person is still active in the boards?! Oh, because, of course they'll happen to pass by and notice that you said something nice. How about sending a private message? Or keeping them to yourself?

And don't quote the fucking pictures. It takes 2 nanoseconds to erase the url! And if you want to necro-quote pictures, or a thread, or whatever. Say something fucking constructive.


/rant done/ 

I've had a lot of caffein today.


----------



## Paquito

Damn, girl. 


LOVE IT.


----------



## vinarian

Anjula said:


> Ok,so thats me :happy:



thats one lucky couch!


----------



## Anjula

My hair are dark brown right now and I think this color is better ,so I decidec to share photos with u,maybe not sexy at all ,but still,hope u enjoy it!













I look like a cat ,lol :happy:


----------



## Zowie

Anjula, you're seriously beautiful.

Bt more to the point -- any one who quotes that post but doesn't break the URLS, I will scream at.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Zowie said:


> Anjula, you're seriously beautiful.
> 
> Bt more to the point -- any one who quotes that post but doesn't break the URLS, I will scream at.



I am so tempted to quote it


----------



## Riller

Anjula said:


> My hair are dark brown right now and I think this color is better ,so I decidec to share photos with u,maybe not sexy at all ,but still,hope u enjoy it!



Fantastic photos...very sexy and very enjoyable! :happy:


----------



## JayDanger

Anjula....wow. You're gorgeous!


----------



## FishCharming

oh god it was sooooooo hard! not to quote the urls. god, what do you take me for, a creeper?!? 

seriously though, do i even need to say anything? other than i can email you a boarding pass in like 5 minutes, just say the word...


----------



## JayDanger

you know...it's easier to get into Canada...jus' sayin'


----------



## chapelhillmensch

It's almost like magic how the towel stays there... 

Have a Safe and Happy Weekend!!!


Cheers


----------



## ManBeef

I was gonna post sexi manbeefiness here... but some porn mag broke into my pad && yoinked them from me... just my luck. my juicy knockers will be the envy of my hood


----------



## Xevoxify

Anjula said:


> My hair are dark brown right now and I think this color is better ,so I decidec to share photos with u,maybe not sexy at all ,but still,hope u enjoy it!



Wow! You're very very beautiful. Once again I have to say, no matter how much you deny it, that you're very photogenic!


----------



## vinarian

chapelhillmensch said:


> It's almost like magic how the towel stays there...
> 
> Have a Safe and Happy Weekend!!!
> 
> 
> Cheers



some magic tricks just arn't enjoyable...

loose the magic towel and send pictures!!!!!


----------



## Anjula

Zowie said:


> Anjula, you're seriously beautiful.




thank u ,but I have to say that when I'm looking at your pics I'm thinking" God lord,shes so pretty and have amazing body!" 

So we are on the same team :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

Anjula said:


> thank u ,but I have to say that when I'm looking at your pics I'm thinking" God lord,shes so pretty and have amazing body!"
> 
> So we are on the same team :happy:



on the same team, huh? oh man do i like where this is going


----------



## Zowie

Anjula said:


> thank u ,but I have to say that when I'm looking at your pics I'm thinking" God lord,shes so pretty and have amazing body!"
> 
> So we are on the same team :happy:



Heh, thanks. 



FishCharming said:


> on the same team, huh? oh man do i like where this is going



Admit it, you want it.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Anjula said:


> My hair are dark brown right now and I think this color is better ,so I decidec to share photos with u,maybe not sexy at all ,but still,hope u enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look like a cat ,lol :happy:



Jestes zajebiscie sexy


----------



## Anjula

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Jestes zajebiscie sexy



hahahaha :happy:


----------



## Zowie

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Jestes zajebiscie sexy



AAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH

Hahaha, I'm so neurotic.


----------



## rellis10

Zowie said:


> AAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Hahaha, I'm so neurotic.



At least it was only one picture Zowie :happy:


And you look fantastic Anjula :bow:


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Admit it, you want it.



uhhh, yes please! :blush:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Zowie said:


> AAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Hahaha, I'm so neurotic.



hahaha when I saw that photo I seriously thought oh shit this guys going to piss Zowie off. xD Really why do they have to put the photo in the reply when they can talk about it and the person will know what photo they are complementing.


----------



## ManBeef

Zowie said:


> AAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Hahaha, I'm so neurotic.



well ahoy matey


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Zowie said:


> AAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Hahaha, I'm so neurotic.



I'd quote your pictures too :happy:


----------



## Vageta

More pics of my blub...


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anjula said:


> My hair are dark brown right now and I think this color is better ,so I decidec to share photos with u,maybe not sexy at all ,but still,hope u enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look like a cat ,lol :happy:



Ummm... I'm definitely in love


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Ninja Glutton said:


>



And please don't hate on my flamboyant towel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ninja Glutton said:


>



Cute!! .


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

LovesBigMen said:


> hahaha when I saw that photo I seriously thought oh shit this guys going to piss Zowie off. xD Really why do they have to put the photo in the reply when they can talk about it and the person will know what photo they are complementing.



internet. serious business. (and maybe I secretly enjoying tweaking her)


----------



## Zowie

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> internet. serious business. (and maybe I secretly enjoying tweaking her)



You just love it when I get angry at you.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> internet. serious business. (and maybe I secretly enjoying tweaking her)



That's what scrollwheels are for


----------



## ManBeef

Zowie said:


> You just love it when I get angry at you.



Set those angry eyes this way after. Emasculate me woman! OMG!


----------



## luv_it_here

I don't quite dare to post much for now, but I feel that I should contribute something, especially after the amazingly hot shots that our resident FFAs have posted. 

Seriously. Wow... Beyond impressed with the beauty here on Dims.  
Big cheers to all the dudes & ladies connecting on here. Good on ya!  

View attachment Photo on 2010-12-10 at 05.19.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-12-10 at 05.18 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-12-10 at 05.17 #2.jpg


----------



## lovelocs

Yaayy!! Another cute cub comes out of the BHM forest. I had to look real hard at those earphone wires, though. Didn't know WTF they were...


----------



## luv_it_here

Thanks Lovelocs - Yeah, I figured it was certainly time to try something.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Zowie said:


> You just love it when I get angry at you.



Um inappropriate for a nekkid thread, but I still need that saag recipe


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> See. There should be some sort of forum death penalty when you pull up, and QUOTE the fucking huge pictures, from two years ago. And if you want to do that, how about taking 3 and a half seconds to actually check if that person is still active in the boards?! Oh, because, of course they'll happen to pass by and notice that you said something nice. How about sending a private message? Or keeping them to yourself?
> 
> And don't quote the fucking pictures. It takes 2 nanoseconds to erase the url! And if you want to necro-quote pictures, or a thread, or whatever. Say something fucking constructive.
> 
> 
> /rant done/
> 
> I've had a lot of caffein today.


 
Haha. I just saw this. 

AND YES!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I just saw this.
> 
> AND YES!



I can't believe that girl's pics are still being quoted. She never posted again after that, so it was quite seemingly a troll attempt.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

i quote pictures from time to time.i don't think most people mean harm by it...


----------



## CleverBomb

Zowie said:


> See. There should be some sort of forum death penalty when you pull up, and QUOTE the fucking huge pictures, from two years ago.
> ---
> And if you want to necro-quote pictures, or a thread, or whatever. Say something fucking constructive.



Does this picture make me look...BRAIIINS!

-Rusty 
That is not dead which can eternal lie, and with strange eons even death itself may get blockquoted.


----------



## hallowjak

I never, ever, ever thought I'd do this... 

View attachment usethis.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

hallowjak said:


> I never, ever, ever thought I'd do this...






! Why hello Jak! RAWR! Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## CastingPearls

hallowjak said:


> I never, ever, ever thought I'd do this...



Wow. What an awesome first impression. Is it hot in here or is it just me????


----------



## nic_nic07

hallowjak said:


> I never, ever, ever thought I'd do this...



Yeah, um, that's hawt. :bow: :eat2:


----------



## mimosa

luv_it_here said:


> I don't quite dare to post much for now, but I feel that I should contribute something, especially after the amazingly hot shots that our resident FFAs have posted.
> 
> Seriously. Wow... Beyond impressed with the beauty here on Dims.
> Big cheers to all the dudes & ladies connecting on here. Good on ya!


*Cute :happy:*


hallowjak said:


> I never, ever, ever thought I'd do this...



* Yeah I know...I never thought I do it also. It actually taught me to love my curves. And now here you are....handsome. You also have nice eyes. *


----------



## Anjula

mimosa said:


> *Cute :happy:*
> 
> 
> * . You also have nice eyes. *



yeah,your eyes are really really lovely


----------



## hallowjak

Thank you all, ladies, for the positive reviews. Perhaps there will be more. Again, I never thought I'd do that.


----------



## nic_nic07

hallowjak said:


> Thank you all, ladies, for the positive reviews. Perhaps there will be more. Again, I never thought I'd do that.



That would be awesome. :bow: :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

hallowjak said:


> Thank you all, ladies, for the positive reviews. Perhaps there will be more. Again, I never thought I'd do that.


dooooooooooooo ittttttttttttttt!!! (moar plz)


----------



## hallowjak

Oh, fine... 

View attachment newpic.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

hallowjak said:


> Oh, fine...



careful jak, there's a strategy here. you posted one, got some requests for more but you need to demand a little quid pro quo if ya know what im saying! 

pervy barter: the dimensions economy in all it's glory


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> careful jak, there's a strategy here. you posted one, got some requests for more but you need to demand a little quid pro quo if ya know what im saying!
> 
> pervy barter: the dimensions economy in all it's glory



Shutup, Fish! Damn! 
Go ahead Jak...post allll you want


----------



## hallowjak

FishCharming said:


> careful jak, there's a strategy here. you posted one, got some requests for more but you need to demand a little quid pro quo if ya know what im saying!
> 
> pervy barter: the dimensions economy in all it's glory



Oh, right! Thanks, Fish. Now I know.

Ahem.

All you ladies that want to see more are going to have to offer me something in return!

I will accept nasty talk, personal pictures, pizza, or a heartfelt request.

Did I do that right?


----------



## Zowie

hallowjak said:


> Oh, right! Thanks, Fish. Now I know.
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> All you ladies that want to see more are going to have to offer me something in return!
> 
> I will accept nasty talk, personal pictures, pizza, or a heartfelt request.
> 
> Did I do that right?



Well, it's better than the usual TITS OR GTFO.


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> Well, it's better than the usual TITS OR GTFO.



Heh...I like how that's a gender-neutral comment around here


----------



## CastingPearls

double post sorry


----------



## CastingPearls

hallowjak said:


> Oh, right! Thanks, Fish. Now I know.
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> All you ladies that want to see more are going to have to offer me something in return!
> 
> I will accept nasty talk, personal pictures, pizza, or a heartfelt request.
> 
> Did I do that right?


Ahem.....moar plz.


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> careful jak, there's a strategy here. you posted one, got some requests for more but you need to demand a little quid pro quo if ya know what im saying!
> 
> pervy barter: the dimensions economy in all it's glory


Hush you .


----------



## ManBeef

Love Butter Please 

View attachment FAT.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

You all are looking great. Happy Holidays!


----------



## WillSpark

happyface83 said:


> You all are looking great. Happy Holidays!



As usual, excuse me as I pick up my jaw.


----------



## luv_it_here

happyface83 said:


> You all are looking great. Happy Holidays!



Wow. Gorgeous!!! <3


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Anjula said:


> My hair are dark brown right now and I think this color is better ,so I decidec to share photos with u,maybe not sexy at all ,but still,hope u enjoy it!



Is it too late to say :wubu:?

All the ladies in this thread looking fine as always


----------



## Anjula

happyface83 said:


> You all are looking great. Happy Holidays!



what a great smile!


----------



## Anjula

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Is it too late to say :wubu:?
> 
> All the ladies in this thread looking fine as always



Thank u,I think


----------



## thekidstable

So something about Arizona made me want to strip and take pictures of myself; I reckon it was either Hozay or the fact that I was standing on the wall. 

anyway I like how this one turned out:


----------



## Anjula

thekidstable said:


> So something about Arizona made me want to strip and take pictures of myself; I reckon it was either Hozay or the fact that I was standing on the wall.
> 
> anyway I like how this one turned out:



I like it!:wubu:


----------



## WillSpark

Okay, I'm home, showered, and felt like pics. Here's a risque one. Paquito, avert your virgin eyes.


----------



## Bearsy

ManBeef said:


> Love Butter Please



What's that on your head?


----------



## CastingPearls

Getting ready for the bash in an hour....


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

WillSpark said:


> Okay, I'm home, showered, and felt like pics. Here's a risque one. Paquito, avert your virgin eyes.





I'm going to embrace my cougar-ness and say RAWR!  :happy: :bow:


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> My hair are dark brown right now and I think this color is better ,so I decidec to share photos with u,maybe not sexy at all ,but still,hope u enjoy it!



...damn.


----------



## MasterShake

I can't believe I'm doing this (sober), so I'll likely take these down after a couple days!

Clearly inspired by WillSpark! (but don't let him know!!) 

View attachment 88775


View attachment 88776


----------



## WillSpark

The size of our towels is directly proportional yadda yadda penis size joke.


----------



## MasterShake

Those are actually full-size bath towels too, for both of us.

Just so the ladies can judge accordingly.


----------



## JayDanger

View attachment 88784


Happy New Years? 

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Anjula

MasterShake said:


> ...damn.



I should be worried?


----------



## Anjula

Happy New Year Kittens :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> Happy New Year Kittens :happy:



I that your toilet in the bottom picture? If so, I looks really high.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I that your toilet in the bottom picture? If so, I looks really high.



or she's just really short???


----------



## FA_wro

Or kneeling.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I that your toilet in the bottom picture? If so, I looks really high.



youre always killing me lol


----------



## BigChaz

Anjula said:


> Happy New Year Kittens :happy:



Just a FYI, but you are really hot. Nobody has probably ever told you that before.


----------



## JayDanger

Anjula said:


> Happy New Year Kittens :happy:



Yes...those are by far the kittens I was referring to.

I love your legs...just sayin'.


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> Happy New Year Kittens :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moar pleeze!


----------



## thekidstable

Anjula said:


> Happy New Year Kittens :happy:


navel piercing <3
super cute 








Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I that your toilet in the bottom picture? If so, I looks really high.



could be worse:


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> I should be worried?


Not at all. Not. At. All. :bow:


----------



## Anjula

MasterShake said:


> Not at all. Not. At. All. :bow:








*sorry,I had to XD*


----------



## lovelocs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I that your toilet in the bottom picture? If so, I looks really high.



Bookshelves... Toilets... Hozay, I'm beginning to wonder if you're a forniphilist. It's OK man, you can be yourself with us...


----------



## Paquito

I sense a naked-bathroom-washcloth trend.


----------



## MasterShake

Paquito said:


> I sense a naked-bathroom-washcloth trend.


We're acting out our inner Conan the Barbarians.

I for one am Shake-dar the Thundarian!


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> *sorry,I had to XD*


I won't lie...I enjoy a good face-palming!


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> I sense a naked-bathroom-washcloth trend.


NICE!!! !


----------



## lovelocs

Yeah, this is def a nice trend.

For the next chat, all BHM's will be issued commemorative washcloths...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> *sorry,I had to XD*



HAHAHA, I like the one before the face palm. You look like a zombie of sorts. "BRAINS!!!"


----------



## WillSpark

All of you sheeple are just doing it because I made it mainstream. I did it before it was popular.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> All of you sheeple are just doing it because I made it mainstream. I did it before it was popular.



I separate myself by doing it better.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> I separate myself by doing it better.



Better than the other posers, sure, but you can't beat the original. You copying me is like a punk/pop rock band doing covers of classic rock hits.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

MasterShake said:


> Anjula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Kittens :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moar pleeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I concur, we need more.
Click to expand...


----------



## MasterShake

WillSpark said:


> Better than the other posers, sure, but you can't beat the original. You copying me is like a punk/pop rock band doing covers of classic rock hits.


----------



## KingColt

MasterShake said:


>



I strongly second that


----------



## FA_wro

Not quite Nekkid and abysmal quality, but here it goes anyway.


----------



## Anjula

FA_wro said:


> Not quite Nekkid and abysmal quality, but here it goes anyway.



podoba mi si&#281; Twoja &#322;azienka!ale tak cholernie!moje kolory ,jak nic! 
klata i r&#281;ka,ta ze z&#322;ot&#261; bransoletk&#261; te&#380; s&#261; fajne 
poza tym IKEA! <3
thumbs up!


----------



## FA_wro

Anjula said:


> podoba mi si&#281; Twoja &#322;azienka!ale tak cholernie!moje kolory ,jak nic!
> klata i r&#281;ka,ta ze z&#322;ot&#261; bransoletk&#261; te&#380; s&#261; fajne
> poza tym IKEA! <3
> thumbs up!



Hehe, I'll do this in English before we get a language ban. 

I'm renting this place because I just moved in to a new city and am currently in the process of buying a plot of land to build a house so I had little to no influence over the colour scheme but am glad you like it. 

I wonder why you like specifically that one hand. Haha.


----------



## Paquito

Language ban...?


----------



## MasterShake

Paquito said:


> Language ban...?



Like Jesus, Dims is English-only.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Language ban...?



Hey, you've never met the language police. Where's Sasquatch so we can be french together?


----------



## rellis10

Zowie said:


> Hey, you've never met the language police. Where's Sasquatch so we can be french together?



Are they like the Thought Police? Somehow they just know you're muttering sweet nothings in Estonian :happy:


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> Hey, you've never met the language police. Where's Sasquatch so we can be french together?



Shit, I'm gonna get infracted for all my holas and that Papí Azúcar thing. 

Hello ban.


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> Are they like the Thought Police? Somehow they just know you're muttering sweet nothings in Estonian :happy:



Kallike, olgem kulgema päikeseloojangut koos ja teeb magus ahv armastuse Läti piirile. :wubu:


----------



## Paquito

Huwa stramb li jien ta&#295;bit g&#295;al stampi tieg&#295;i stess?


----------



## rellis10

Zowie said:


> Kallike, olgem kulgema päikeseloojangut koos ja teeb magus ahv armastuse Läti piirile. :wubu:



Aga ei piirivalves meid näevad? Meie armas ahv armastus peab jääma salajaseks, eriti lätlased! :blush:

(edit: ok, that doesn't translate quite how I wrote it)


----------



## WillSpark

Ouyay eoplepay avehay ohnay erewhay earnay as uchmay amegay as eemay enwhay it omescay ootay igpay atinlay.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Mangetout Mangetout, ou sont les canards de février?


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> Mangetout Mangetout, ou sont les canards de février?



Je ne vois ni canard, ni poule. Seulement le ciel bleu et la terre brune.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Zowie said:


> Je ne vois ni canard, ni poule. Seulement le ciel bleu et la terre brune.



Ou est cet oiseau délicieux? Sacebleu! Je pense qu'on va devoir acheter du Chinois. ENCORE.


----------



## CastingPearls

Allay ofay ouyay ancay ustjay isskay ymay assay.


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> Allay ofay ouyay ancay ustjay isskay ymay assay.



Gladly.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Enuff with the talking...get with the picture posting.

vox vocis publicus ego sum


----------



## Rojodi

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Enuff with the talking...get with the picture posting.
> 
> vox vocis publicus ego sum



Last time I did, I was told it was too naughty :doh:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Rojodi said:


> Last time I did, I was told it was too naughty :doh:



LOL Well, as nekkid as can be and still within the site's rules.


----------



## Rojodi

This one is clean, I think 

View attachment showerback3.jpg


----------



## JulieD

Rojodi said:


> This one is clean, I think



Hmmm...squeaky clean!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Rojodi said:


> This one is clean, I think




Wait wait...is that shower curtain pink?!?! It looks a little pink on my screen. YOU know the rules Mister, NO PINK!!!


Couldn't help myself..



Carry on. More nekkid.


----------



## vinarian

CastingPearls said:


> Allay ofay ouyay ancay ustjay isskay ymay assay.



oflray

i ken beerly spoked inglish


----------



## chicken legs

MasterShake said:


> I can't believe I'm doing this (sober), so I'll likely take these down after a couple days!
> 
> Clearly inspired by WillSpark! (but don't let him know!!)
> 
> View attachment 88775
> 
> 
> View attachment 88776



I don't remember seeing your butt before...but I have a bad memory..so you will need to post more in the future.


----------



## Rojodi

JulieD said:


> Hmmm...squeaky clean!



I'll upload more clean fun later


----------



## Rojodi

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Wait wait...is that shower curtain pink?!?! It looks a little pink on my screen. YOU know the rules Mister, NO PINK!!!
> 
> 
> Couldn't help myself..
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on. More nekkid.



Actually, they were peach. Lighting was terrible.

And I'll send you more naked, just say the word.


----------



## shipwreckjc

Hun,

stunning pics ;-) x


----------



## shipwreckjc

Stunning pic hun xx


----------



## shipwreckjc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Doesn't this thread need some new meat? I got plenty of that....



very nice hun  x


----------



## shipwreckjc

CherryRVA said:


> Wow, it's been forever since I saw this thread. C'mon ya'll, I know we're all busy cause it's summer, but let's wake this one back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



nice hun x


----------



## shipwreckjc

veil said:


> i've been enjoying pictures for quite some time, so it's only fair i share one. i'm too self conscious to show my face, but i've always been complimented on my rear so my derriere is what i choose to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope all you mans & womans enjoy it, i'm very nervous! i feel weird because i'm not the skinny girl many bhms fantasize about, nor am i a bbw. i'm just kind of... in between. anyway, i hope you like it. i've certainly liked so many of yours pictures!



fantastic phot and very classy, love it xx


----------



## Melian

Are you going to dig up every old pic (of women who don't post here anymore...) and leave generic-but-creepy compliments, hun?


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Are you going to dig up every old pic (of women who don't post here anymore...) and leave generic-but-creepy compliments, hun?


 

I was going to say something last night...but sleep won out. Haha.


----------



## rellis10

Melian said:


> Are you going to dig up every old pic (of women who don't post here anymore...) and leave generic-but-creepy compliments, hun?



At the rate he's going through them we'll only have a few decades to put up with it


----------



## MasterShake

Surlysomething said:


> I was going to say something last night...but sleep won out. Haha.



More important was how distraught I was to realize that pic was from last year!


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Are you going to dig up every old pic (of women who don't post here anymore...) and leave generic-but-creepy compliments, hun?


Did I mention today how much I appreciate you........hun xx?


----------



## Sasquatch!

That picture just reminds me how much I miss Veil.



And her sexy booty.


----------



## Surlysomething

Eyes rolling straight into my brain.


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> That picture just reminds me how much I miss Veil.
> 
> 
> 
> And her sexy booty.



I miss Veil! Where'd she go?


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> That picture just reminds me how much I miss Veil.
> 
> 
> 
> And her sexy booty.



You'll always have your sweet memories, Sassy.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oh Veil! Where art thou?

Sometimes memories just aren't enough.

I need a hug.


----------



## lovelocs

((((Sasquatch hug))))

Feel Better?


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelocs said:


> ((((Sasquatch hug))))
> 
> Feel Better?



I tiny bit. Squeeze me a bit tighter.


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> I tiny bit. Squeeze me a bit tighter.




_...Leaves bruises all over Sassy and tells him not to tell anyone..._


----------



## Sasquatch!

*I Fell Down The Stairs.*


----------



## lovelocs

Sasquatch! said:


> *I Fell Down The Stairs.*



The message you have entered is too short. 

View attachment idied.jpg


----------



## MasterShake

chicken legs said:


> I don't remember seeing your butt before...but I have a bad memory..so you will need to post more in the future.



Aww, thanks! 

View attachment 89018


View attachment 89019


----------



## Amaranthine

My room's such a mess...that bag of chips stays in bed with me xD
And the sheets look odd cause I photoshopped a sock out.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> My room's such a mess...that bag of chips stays in bed with me xD
> And the sheets look odd cause I photoshopped a sock out.



OH MY SHIZ.


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> My room's such a mess...that bag of chips stays in bed with me xD
> And the sheets look odd cause I photoshopped a sock out.


Oh sister, they ain't looking at your room. LOL You look great!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> My room's such a mess...that bag of chips stays in bed with me xD
> And the sheets look odd cause I photoshopped a sock out.



Why would you photoshop a sock out? :happy:

I can see the airbrush lines from here!

aka sexy pic hun xx


----------



## MasterShake

Hubba hubba! :smitten:


----------



## Uriel

Amaranthine said:


> My room's such a mess...that bag of chips stays in bed with me xD
> And the sheets look odd cause I photoshopped a sock out.




Me----Ow.


-Uriel


----------



## Lil BigginZ

what a lucky bag of chips


----------



## Magusz

Amaranthine said:


> My room's such a mess...that bag of chips stays in bed with me xD
> And the sheets look odd cause I photoshopped a sock out.



What a great pic! You are gorgeous, Amaranthine :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> My room's such a mess...that bag of chips stays in bed with me xD
> And the sheets look odd cause I photoshopped a sock out.



are those salt and vinegar chips? i approve


----------



## Xevoxify

Amaranthine said:


> My room's such a mess...that bag of chips stays in bed with me xD
> And the sheets look odd cause I photoshopped a sock out.



You are absolutely stunning! :bow: Oh, and you didn't have to worry about photoshopping the sock out. There could be a kitten juggling doughnuts in the background and no one would notice anything except you.


----------



## Bearsy

Amaranthine said:


> My room's such a mess...that bag of chips stays in bed with me xD
> And the sheets look odd cause I photoshopped a sock out.


----------



## HDANGEL15

MasterShake said:


> Aww, thanks!



*omg 

i believe you got some JUNK in dat TRUNK *


:smitten:


----------



## luv_it_here

Amaranthine said:


> My room's such a mess...that bag of chips stays in bed with me xD
> And the sheets look odd cause I photoshopped a sock out.




_I want to do bad things with you._


----------



## MasterShake

HDANGEL15 said:


> *omg
> 
> i believe you got some JUNK in dat TRUNK *
> 
> 
> :smitten:



Why is it only the married ones that notice me?!! WHEN WILL I GET MY DERANGED SINGLE STALKER???!!!  

(Thanks for the compliment, btw!)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MasterShake said:


> Why is it only the married ones that notice me?!! WHEN WILL I GET MY DERANGED SINGLE STALKER???!!!
> 
> (Thanks for the compliment, btw!)



married???


----------



## MasterShake

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> married???



???? (10characters)


----------



## Paquito

I can just see HD in a wedding dress, riding her motorcycle down the highway. Majestic.

THROW ME THE BOUQUET


----------



## HDANGEL15

MasterShake said:


> Why is it only the married ones that notice me?!! WHEN WILL I GET MY DERANGED SINGLE STALKER???!!!
> 
> (Thanks for the compliment, btw!)



*damn was I in a blackout when *said marriage happened* *



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> married???



exactly



Paquito said:


> I can just see HD in a wedding dress, riding her motorcycle down the highway. Majestic.
> 
> THROW ME THE BOUQUET



*apparently you have *NOT* been to a biker wedding.....the bride is often delivered to the wedding (rides side saddle) and then the bride + groom walk down an aisle of motorcycles parked in 2 rows facing in. Onlookers usually do watch from next to/on their bikes. ..and at the end..everyone REVS THERE MOTORS....

good times....been to tons and tons...just never as *THE BRIDE*

(l00ked on utube..but didnt' find what I would call an authentic one).....*


----------



## Amaranthine

MasterShake said:


> Why is it only the married ones that notice me?!! WHEN WILL I GET MY DERANGED SINGLE STALKER???!!!
> 
> (Thanks for the compliment, btw!)



You just think everyone is married


----------



## Sasquatch!

luv_it_here said:


> _I want to do bad things with you._



Oh baby, I want to evade your taxes....


----------



## MasterShake

Amaranthine said:


> You just think everyone is married



In my mind it's the only explanation that makes sense. 

But for reals, I sword HD was married. No idea why. 



Sasquatch! said:


> Oh baby, I want to evade your taxes....



You would totally bend her over the couch and return her unwound?


----------



## thekidstable

Bearsy said:


>











awwww yeeeeeeuh


----------



## HDANGEL15

MasterShake said:


> In my mind it's the only explanation that makes sense.
> 
> But for reals, I sword HD was married. No idea why.



*you are delusional.....no worries...you gotz da booty and da belly....keep posting pixkthxbai*

*and you aren't a teen or a twenty-yr old!!! yeah YOU


just saying...........*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you are delusional.....no worries...you gotz da booty and da belly....keep posting pixkthxbai*
> 
> *and you aren't a teen or a twenty-yr old!!! yeah YOU
> 
> 
> just saying...........*



why do you hate me for being 25?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> why do you hate me for being 25?


*
mr garcia.....hate is a very strong word ....

you know i dig you as much as i can

for a 25 yr old 

har*de*har*har*


----------



## Tyrael

had a look around here after about? 1,5 years or so .. 

so tought to post an new pic.. 
Lost quite some weight.. thanks to diabetes:doh:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FemFAtail

rellis10 said:


> Just a quick one of me earlier, hehe.



Oh my, big boy! It looks like you are out-growing your own room!

Don't worry. There is room in the hearts of many FFA's for you!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FemFAtail said:


> Oh my, big boy! It looks like you are out-growing your own room!
> 
> Don't worry. There is room in the hearts of many FFA's for you!



fucking, AWESOME!!

This one's for you paq!


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fucking, AWESOME!!
> 
> This one's for you paq!



I'm going to make you into furniture for that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> I'm going to make you into furniture for that.



HAHAhaha, I love you. :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

FemFAtail said:


> Oh my, big boy! It looks like you are out-growing your own room!
> 
> Don't worry. There is room in the hearts of many FFA's for you!



Erm.....thanks?

I think I'm happy with room in the heart of just one in particular though.


----------



## FemFAtail

rellis10 said:


> Erm.....thanks?
> 
> I think I'm happy with room in the heart of just one in particular though.



And she must be pleased with having won your heart as well!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Do I have to say it again? No more talky...more nekkid pictars. 


Thanks!


----------



## CastingPearls

YEAH! No more of these wordy posty things..MOAR NEKKID PICS PLZ KTHXBAI


----------



## MasterShake

Not nearly as 'nekkid' as you want, but these are pics of me sitting down, a position which I normally don't like pictures of me.

View attachment 89170


View attachment 89171


View attachment 89172


----------



## scorpioinco

HDANGEL15 said:


> *damn was I in a blackout when *said marriage happened* *
> 
> 
> 
> exactly
> 
> 
> 
> *apparently you have *NOT* been to a biker wedding.....the bride is often delivered to the wedding (rides side saddle) and then the bride + groom walk down an aisle of motorcycles parked in 2 rows facing in. Onlookers usually do watch from next to/on their bikes. ..and at the end..everyone REVS THERE MOTORS....
> 
> good times....been to tons and tons...just never as *THE BRIDE*
> 
> (l00ked on utube..but didnt' find what I would call an authentic one).....*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_MST0dfQw0
looks like the ones ive seen


----------



## HDANGEL15

scorpioinco said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_MST0dfQw0
> looks like the ones ive seen


*
true that....but we always rev the bikes after the kiss :kiss2:*


----------



## romejones

Hey all new member here name is Romin, thought i'd share a pic since i've looked through the thread and saw lots of others sharing


----------



## romejones

will try and get some better pics up if ppl like i guess lol


----------



## bigguyDK

picture taken with my old nokia

View attachment bigguy.jpg


----------



## PigPen

wow. some inspiring stuff here. hahaha. i'll make sure to post some as soon as i get a few drinks in me.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

PigPen said:


> wow. some inspiring stuff here. hahaha. i'll make sure to post some as soon as i get a few drinks in me.



LMAO that is one way to do it.XD


----------



## rellis10

PigPen said:


> wow. some inspiring stuff here. hahaha. i'll make sure to post some as soon as i get a few drinks in me.



I can guarantee all of my pictures were taken sober.....some people might think that's limiting my imagination


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> I can guarantee all of my pictures were taken sober.....some people might think that's limiting my imagination



Tarragon, baby.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sasquatch! said:


> Tarragon, baby.



* giggles uncontrollably *


----------



## PigPen

this is about as nekkid as i get on camera. don't ever like leaving evidence around. heh heh 

View attachment IMG00316-20110119-1231.jpg


----------



## Anjula

PigPen said:


> this is about as nekkid as i get on camera. don't ever like leaving evidence around. heh heh



tattoos! <3


----------



## rellis10

PigPen said:


> this is about as nekkid as i get on camera. don't ever like leaving evidence around. heh heh



Dear Lord! Someone spray-painted your face!


----------



## theronin23

rellis10 said:


> Dear Lord! Someone spray-painted your face!



VANDALS! I hope it was non-toxic! Quick! Someone call poison control!


----------



## Surlysomething

Yay, another round of faceless pictures!

I'M SO TURNED ON!! :blush:


:doh:


----------



## PigPen

yeah i hate it when that happens. but i do have mazing nipples. hahah


----------



## PigPen

who is the man behind that paint? only the shadow knows>>> 

View attachment 396080518.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

me likey-likey.

....however, you broke the rules as this is a nekkid pic thread. Take your clothes off. NOW!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Dammit Rellis, Spread out your repworthy comments a bit, will ya?


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Dammit Rellis, Spread out your repworthy comments a bit, will ya?



Oops, sorry sassy....I'll try and be boring for a little while


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I sat here for three minutes, deciding on whether to put this up or not. Because I put it up in my pic thread, but I meant to put it up here, and by the time I went back, it was too late too edit. 

But I'll post it anyways. Sorry.


----------



## CastingPearls

This thread is full of win.

And I am full of wine.


----------



## Zowie

Check out the elbow patches.


----------



## hallowjak

Zowie said:


> Check out the elbow patches.



Holy. Christ.


----------



## WillSpark

Zowie said:


> Check out the elbow patches.



Too busy staring at the pendant.


----------



## lovelocs

Loveliness, just a thread full of BHM and sylphide loveliness. I raise a toast to thee...


----------



## Sasquatch!

Zowie you frickin' hipster. Stop having the figure I dream of, dammit!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> Check out the elbow patches.


*
when i grow up I wanna look like YOU 

ahhh to be YOUNG
*


----------



## HDANGEL15

PigPen said:


> who is the man behind that paint? only the shadow knows>>>


*
sweet I have a 2003 TOO

 *


----------



## vinarian

Zowie said:


> Check out the elbow patches.



my mom had a jacket exactly like that when she was younger


----------



## MasterShake

Zowie said:


> Check out the elbow patches.



Hawt! You're one bad-ass professor!!


----------



## Zowie

Thanks guys!



Sasquatch! said:


> Zowie you frickin' hipster. Stop having the figure I dream of, dammit!


Sweet hipster dream, love. My figure is too obscure for most people. 



vinarian said:


> my mom had a jacket exactly like that when she was younger



Yeah, it's the oliver twist special. But it looks a little classier than my usual rags.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Zowie said:


> Sweet hipster dream, love. My figure is too obscure for most people.



How many Zowies does it take to screw in a lightbulb?






It's an obscure number, you've probably never heard of it. :happy:


----------



## PigPen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> sweet I have a 2003 TOO
> 
> *



right on. it was a good year. got to admit, have had a lot of people rant on and on at me about changing the bike so much from original 03' scheme. screw that, i ride mine, i wasn't planning on parking it and never touching it. it has some serious hard ridding miles on her.


----------



## big_lad27

:blush: Seeing as I'm new to this site I decided to post a few pics, I myself am a BHM, well the BM part not sure about the H lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Zowie said:


> Check out the elbow patches.


The winner and still champ of nekkid kool... Zowie!



WillSpark said:


> Too busy staring at the pendant.


Nice to know I wasn't the only one.




big_lad27 said:


> :blush: Seeing as I'm new to this site I decided to post a few pics, I myself am a BHM, well the BM part not sure about the H lol



Oh yes, the H very much applies! Welcome to Dims! So, is your name "Barney" or is that a tribute tatt?


----------



## big_lad27

When I first started school at the age of 5 my first friend gave me that nickname and it stuck with me, sadly he passed away last year so I got it tattoo'd on my arm  may seem silly to some but it was the least I could do


----------



## HDANGEL15

big_lad27 said:


> :blush: Seeing as I'm new to this site I decided to post a few pics, I myself am a BHM, well the BM part not sure about the H lol


*

COUGAR ENDORSEMENT.........:smitten:*


----------



## HDANGEL15

PigPen said:


> right on. it was a good year. got to admit, have had a lot of people rant on and on at me about changing the bike so much from original 03' scheme. screw that, i ride mine, i wasn't planning on parking it and never touching it. it has some serious hard ridding miles on her.



*I don't even wanna tell you what I done to mine on that note..but it has over 70,000 despite that, as does my 99 heritage

welcome fellow traveler on the road *


----------



## Aust99

big_lad27 said:


> :blush: Seeing as I'm new to this site I decided to post a few pics, I myself am a BHM, well the BM part not sure about the H lol  snip



HOT! Defiantly a Handsome Big Lad... :smitten:


----------



## BigIzzy

Zowie said:


> Check out the elbow patches.



Very Sexy!! Wow!! Bravo Honey!!:wubu:


----------



## BigIzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Doesn't this thread need some new meat? I got plenty of that....



Spectacular Pics honey!! LOVE THEM!! Lookin' Gorgeous!!:smitten:


----------



## BigIzzy

Anjula said:


> Happy New Year Kittens :happy:



OH MY FLIPPIN' GOSH!!! You look FANTASTIC!!! Drop Dead Gorgeous!!!:shocked::smitten::wubu:


----------



## BigIzzy

Anjula said:


> My hair are dark brown right now and I think this color is better ,so I decidec to share photos with u,maybe not sexy at all ,but still,hope u enjoy it!
> I look like a cat ,lol :happy:
> 
> 
> :shocked::bow::bounce::smitten::wubu: *catches himself drooling* I think I'm falling in love! Or perhaps just extremely horny lust?!
> 
> P.S>-oh and I'm sorry about quoting the pictures, but its been awhile since I was here and I'm working my way backwards till I recognize a post, I'll do better in the future!


----------



## BigIzzy

Anjula said:


> Ok,so thats me :happy:
> 
> :wubu:Anjula- You are seriously, a VERY Sexy lady!!! I mean, I think I'm gonna be having naughty dreams about you for at least a little while!!


----------



## Paquito

I like how you need 3 different posts to compliment her.


----------



## BigIzzy

Ya, like I said, I've going backwards till I recognize a post, and its been awhile since I was here, so roll with me here, I feel like I had a stroke and have to learn how to walk again! lol:blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

Hey, Izzy, she's gorgeous. Your enthusiasm is delightful. Why don't you PM her and tell her so we don't have to go though eight pages of OMG OMG OMG? LOL


----------



## Zowie

I know it's a "naked sexy thread", and it's made for lust and shit. But I'm not going to finish my sentence. I'm actually going to bed.


----------



## Bearsy

BigIzzy said:


> Ya, like I said, I've going backwards till I recognize a post, and its been awhile since I was here, so roll with me here, I feel like I had a stroke and have to learn how to walk again! lol:blush:









- - - - - - - 


Also, I wish I had a camera that works, because I'm drunk enough to do some nekkid pics for you lovely ladies(and guys, if that's your thing) and what do you know... no camera.


----------



## lovelocs

Bearsy said:


> Also, I wish I had a camera that works, because I'm drunk enough to do some nekkid pics for you lovely ladies(and guys, if that's your thing) and what do you know... no camera.



Camera phone, anyone?


----------



## Bearsy

lovelocs said:


> Camera phone, anyone?



Alas, no


----------



## Sasquatch!

Bearsy, I love you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't believe him, Bearsy. He just wants nekkid pics of you too.

Sassy, what the hell are you doing up so late?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Girl, it's 9am. I just had breakfast and am starting my day!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Girl, it's 9am. I just had breakfast and am starting my day!



GO TO BED!!! The Internet is AMURRICAN!! you need to post on amurrican time!


----------



## Bearsy

Sasquatch! said:


> Bearsy, I love you.










CastingPearls said:


> Don't believe him, Bearsy. He just wants nekkid pics of you too.



Well I'm not surprised in the least


----------



## Sasquatch!

Bearsy said:


> _I love you this much pic_



Hahahahaa man that is so wrong.


----------



## JulieD

big_lad27 said:


> :blush: Seeing as I'm new to this site I decided to post a few pics, I myself am a BHM, well the BM part not sure about the H lol



WHOA! I am trying soooo hard not to say or do anything overly creepy...I'm justv going to say that this is very very good! Very very good! Oh, and moar please!


----------



## big_lad27

Haha, I don't mind creepy. Glad you like them though  x


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I seriously want to leghump every woman in this thread.

And trust me, ladies, it will only take ONE post


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ninja Glutton said:


> I seriously want to leghump every woman in this thread.
> 
> And trust me, ladies, it will only take ONE post



???

I don't get it.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ???
> 
> I don't get it.



Me neither.....


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ???
> 
> I don't get it.





rellis10 said:


> Me neither.....



I believe he's saying that he can compliment all of the ladies with only one post, and not four hundred. To the same woman.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> I believe he's saying that he can compliment all of the ladies with only one post, and not four hundred. To the same woman.



well in THAT case. 

HAHAHAHAHA Bravo sir, I like little funny jabs.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Zowie said:


> Check out the elbow patches.




you have elbows?


----------



## big_heart_and_belly

HOT HOT HOT! And Its cold here in chicago. Thanks for warming me up.


----------



## big_heart_and_belly

Im not shy! 

View attachment me23.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

PigPen said:


> who is the man behind that paint? only the shadow knows>>>



Great pic, from an artistic point of view. I really like looking at it. Now you have to drape yourself over the bike..lol


----------



## rellis10




----------



## HeavyDuty24

big_lad27 said:


> :blush: Seeing as I'm new to this site I decided to post a few pics, I myself am a BHM, well the BM part not sure about the H lol




lol we have the same shoulders.LOL


----------



## JulieD

HeavyDuty24 said:


> lol we have the same shoulders.LOL



Hmmm...prove it!


----------



## Surlysomething

I like boys.



:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I like boys.
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:


True that. Preach it sista.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JulieD said:


> Hmmm...prove it!




ok i will,i just need the confidence to post it.:blush: he is more muscular though.LOL


----------



## Aust99

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ok i will,i just need the confidence to post it.:blush: he is more muscular though.LOL



What are you afraid of?? Has this forum been rude or disparaging about any bodies pictures? You sure have appreciated a lot of them.


----------



## meangreen

I shall post more later o.o


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Aust99 said:


> What are you afraid of?? Has this forum been rude or disparaging about any bodies pictures? You sure have appreciated a lot of them.



yeah i know but im just a shy person in that sense.:blush:


----------



## JulieD

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ok i will,i just need the confidence to post it.:blush: he is more muscular though.LOL



DO IT! DO IT NOW!


----------



## meangreen

This thread:





:bow:


----------



## big_lad27

HeavyDuty24 said:


> lol we have the same shoulders.LOL



I used to weight lift before I injured myself then everything kinda went south after I had to stop, somehow managed to keep my shoulders though 

N' you won't get any bad comments posting pics of yourself on here so nothing to worry about there


----------



## big_heart_and_belly

Cruise time! 

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

alright guys... must i always be the voice of reason? you showcased the goods now it's time for a little reciprocation from the ladies


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> alright guys... must i always be the voice of reason? you showcased the goods now it's time for a little reciprocation from the ladies



hush you! and post...i dont recall any of you Fish...just saying


----------



## cakeboy

I am holding back a hot batch of pics until I see some female hotness! I'm on strike!


----------



## KittyKitten

This thread is so hot, big lad :wubu:

big heart and belly, you remind me so much of Ron from All Worked up


----------



## HeavyDuty24

big_lad27 said:


> I used to weight lift before I injured myself then everything kinda went south after I had to stop, somehow managed to keep my shoulders though
> 
> N' you won't get any bad comments posting pics of yourself on here so nothing to worry about there




thanks man and i agree.i do pride my shoulders because there naturally broad.got my broad build from my dad,he was a shredded man. but i will post a pic though i promise everyone.LOL i still weight lift,i love lifting so much.LOL it's really a way of life for me but im still FAR from where i want to be though.LOL


----------



## big_heart_and_belly

happyface83 said:


> This thread is so hot, big lad :wubu:
> 
> big heart and belly, you remind me so much of Ron from All Worked up



sorry not familiar with him or the movie/show. but thanks i think. lol i hope thats a good thing.


----------



## KittyKitten

big_heart_and_belly said:


> sorry not familiar with him or the movie/show. but thanks i think. lol i hope thats a good thing.



No, that's a good thing!


----------



## CastingPearls

big_heart_and_belly said:


> Cruise time!


Very nice pic!


----------



## JulieD

i said that i would never do this again...but they turned out ok...so here for now...:blush: 

View attachment Picture 137.jpg


View attachment Picture 138.jpg


View attachment Picture 139.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> i said that i would never do this again...but they turned out ok...so here for now...:blush:


Julie, you're naturally beautiful.


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> Julie, you're naturally beautiful.



Aww, thanks CP...that means a lot coming from you:happy:


----------



## Anjula

JulieD said:


> i said that i would never do this again...but they turned out ok...so here for now...:blush:



Second pic rocks, you look so innocent  !absolutely beautiful


----------



## HDANGEL15

*julie...love all the pics...thanks for sharing!!!*


----------



## Melian

JulieD said:


> i said that i would never do this again...but they turned out ok...so here for now...:blush:



So pretty, Julie :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JulieD said:


> i said that i would never do this again...but they turned out ok...so here for now...:blush:




your really pretty Julie.you are a natural beauty just like CastingPearls said.Casting is also a natural beauty herself.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

big_heart_and_belly said:


> Cruise time!


Oh my! I approve of this picture!



happyface83 said:


> No, that's a good thing!


I agree, yest it is. 



JulieD said:


> i said that i would never do this again...but they turned out ok...so here for now...:blush:


Now Julie, you should know to never say never on a picture board. And how dare you even attempt to deny us such beauty!


----------



## Sasquatch!

JulieD said:


> i said that i would never do this again...but they turned out ok...so here for now...:blush:



Aye chi-feckin'-huahua! Beautiful. :wubu:


----------



## Tad

JulieD said:


> i said that i would never do this again...but they turned out ok...so here for now...:blush:



Never say never!  (seriously, please never say you'll never do that again.... lovely pics!)


----------



## cakeboy

Ladies....thank you. *sigh*


----------



## Paquito

cakeboy said:


> Ladies....thank you. *sigh*



So doesn't that mean you have to post your hot batch of pics now?


----------



## Hole

JulieD said:


> i said that i would never do this again...but they turned out ok...so here for now...:blush:



You are a natural beauty.:wubu:


----------



## cakeboy

Paquito said:


> So doesn't that mean you have to post your hot batch of pics now?



Yeah probably. The only problem is that I don't have any new pics to post. I'm shameless


----------



## LovesBigMen

JulieD, CP to many to name awesome pics.
I can't say anything cool cause I think they have all been said. :happy:
But wonderful pics.


----------



## JulieD

aww, thanks everyone...you are all too kind! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

I could have sworn I posted this here....


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> I could have sworn I posted this here....



CP...you are sooo pulchritudinous!:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JulieD said:


> CP...you are sooo pulchritudinous!:bow:



I wanted to rep you, but I couldn't. Pulchritudinous is one of my favorite words in the English language.


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wanted to rep you, but I couldn't. Pulchritudinous is one of my favorite words in the English language.



its a great word, and it totally fits CP... thanks for the thought rep, those are my favs :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> I could have sworn I posted this here....




Very pretty, Elaine.


----------



## CastingPearls

Thanks guys!!!! :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> I could have sworn I posted this here....


Even if you had such beauty is worth the duplication.



JulieD said:


> CP...you are sooo pulchritudinous!:bow:


Now that is the PERFECT word for CP.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wanted to rep you, but I couldn't. Pulchritudinous is one of my favorite words in the English language.


Got her for you/us!


----------



## KittyKitten

LOL, this thread went from ladies posting pics to dudes showing off their goods!


----------



## GermanFatMan

hope you enjoy....  

View attachment Foto-0129.jpg


----------



## FemFAtail

GermanFatMan said:


> hope you enjoy....



Nice spread you got there, GFM. And looks like a pretty comfy 'lady saddle' too.  The book looks a bit like Burlesque. We have a Burlesque revival going on in my area. They feature ample sized, well upholstered women with pillowy thighs and lush breasts that jiggle as they giggle! My BHBF and I are going to definitely make that a date. Keep up the reading in bed. It's sure to improve your spread! 

Fem


----------



## trucrimsongold

hahaha no way..but pm me and maybe we can work on it..hahaha


----------



## Tad

As close to naked as I'm apt to get on here. Last week I stayed home with a fever one day, and after spending much of the day dozing I began to feel enough better that I noticed how much more my stomach was sprawling across the mattress than I recalled it doing. Looking at yourself standing in front of the mirror is one thing, but it doesn't tell a very complete story. So I grabbed the digital camera and took a bunch of shots of myself lying down, from all different angles, to see how I looked currently. The short answer was: a lot fatter than I'd realized! I took those pics for my own reference, but decided to put a couple up here as well. I wasn't really paying attention to angles or facial expression, so not the best pictures, but they are what I've got.


----------



## meangreen

Hellloo Ladehs


----------



## MasterShake

View attachment 90464


View attachment 90465


----------



## escapist

^^^^^^ LOL I just know I'm going to catch Chicken Legs looking at that last pic lol.


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> ^^^^^^ LOL I just know I'm going to catch Chicken Legs looking at that last pic lol.



huh?....I have no idea of what your talking about


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tad said:


> As close to naked as I'm apt to get on here. ...snip...





meangreen said:


> Hellloo Ladehs




Well those were certainly a pleasure!



escapist said:


> ^^^^^^ LOL I just know I'm going to catch Chicken Legs looking at that last pic lol.


 There were three hot pics in a row and you had to blow the streak with words - friggin' words! Shaduppayaface and have CL takes some pics and post already! Geesh!



chicken legs said:


> huh?....I have no idea of what your talking about


 I can hear the animated eyelashes batting sound all the way over hear - LMAO!


----------



## roundrevelry

What the hell...


----------



## KittyKitten

Round, that is so hot!


----------



## roundrevelry

Thanks happyface83! I may be regretting posting the second one... :blush:


----------



## lovelocs

Nice pics, round... 

View attachment oh_shit_232.jpg


----------



## roundrevelry

Thank you lovelocs


----------



## OneWickedAngel

roundrevelry said:


> What the hell...



OH MY MY MY! 

The only thing I can think is this:





Welcome to Dimensions, RoundRevelry!


----------



## penguin

OneWickedAngel said:


> OH MY MY MY!
> 
> The only thing I can think is this



Hah, I see you're putting it to use already!


----------



## SnapDragon

That's AWESOME! Thanks for deciding to put it up!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I sat here for three minutes, deciding on whether to put this up or not. Because I put it up in my pic thread, but I meant to put it up here, and by the time I went back, it was too late too edit.
> 
> But I'll post it anyways. Sorry.


----------



## SnapDragon

Dammit Rellis, I can't rep you any more. Given the reaction this produced, the cooling fan to your right was appropriate.



rellis10 said:


> As a gift to you all on my 1500th post....I give you the first picture of my rear-end to appear on Dims.
> 
> Not the greatest quality picture ever, but I hope you like it.....please be kind :blush:


----------



## rellis10

I thought i'd grace the board again since one of my old pics got resurrected (Thanks SnapDragon!) and reminded me to post more :happy: Something similar to this has probably been posted before but meh, i'm pic-whoring


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> I thought i'd grace the board again since one of my old pics got resurrected (Thanks SnapDragon!) and reminded me to post more :happy: Something similar to this has probably been posted before but meh, i'm pic-whoring



Gracing the board with your presence, eh?  Couples pic-whoring time? I think so! [It's my critical, "You're such a pic-whore" look.]


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> Gracing the board with your presence, eh?  Couples pic-whoring time? I think so! [It's my critical, "You're such a pic-whore" look.]


Great pic, Am. LOVE the bra!


----------



## CastingPearls

I was going through some old pics I found in a drawer and the story behind this is still making me laugh. I was sleeping at the pool at Eagle Lake in the Poconos when my sister snapped this pic just as a man who was passing by was looking at me and tripped over his beer cooler and landed on his wife. Her screaming woke me up.


----------



## hbighappy

Amaranthine said:


> Gracing the board with your presence, eh?  Couples pic-whoring time? I think so! [It's my critical, "You're such a pic-whore" look.]



Muy bonita dig the serious look


----------



## hbighappy

CastingPearls said:


> I was going through some old pics I found in a drawer and the story behind this is still making me laugh. I was sleeping at the pool at Eagle Lake in the Poconos when my sister snapped this pic just as a man who was passing by was looking at me and tripped over his beer cooler and landed on his wife. Her screaming woke me up.



now that's a cool story to that pic you look like you chillaxing good great pic


----------



## Amaranthine

CastingPearls said:


> I was going through some old pics I found in a drawer and the story behind this is still making me laugh. I was sleeping at the pool at Eagle Lake in the Poconos when my sister snapped this pic just as a man who was passing by was looking at me and tripped over his beer cooler and landed on his wife. Her screaming woke me up.



Sadly, I've done the same thing- though on one instance I walked into a pole instead of tripping. I certainly don't blame him though =D Least he didn't land ON you- his wife would have been screaming for a different reason


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CastingPearls said:


> I was going through some old pics I found in a drawer and the story behind this is still making me laugh. I was sleeping at the pool at Eagle Lake in the Poconos when my sister snapped this pic just as a man who was passing by was looking at me and tripped over his beer cooler and landed on his wife. Her screaming woke me up.




wow simply stunning,a sun-bathing beauty.:bow:


----------



## SnapDragon

rellis10 said:


> Something similar to this has probably been posted before but meh, i'm pic-whoring



Who cares lol? It's not like anyone round here is going to get bored of looking at your sexy curvy nekkidness. :-D


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> I thought i'd grace the board again since one of my old pics got resurrected (Thanks SnapDragon!) and reminded me to post more :happy: Something similar to this has probably been posted before but meh, i'm pic-whoring


Always a pleasure Rick. I like this picture because it shows how comfortable you are in your skin and that's always attractive in a man.



Amaranthine said:


> Gracing the board with your presence, eh?  Couples pic-whoring time? I think so! [It's my critical, "You're such a pic-whore" look.]


Oooh! Dang girl, critiquing should always look this hot! 



CastingPearls said:


> I was going through some old pics I found in a drawer and the story behind this is still making me laugh. I was sleeping at the pool at Eagle Lake in the Poconos when my sister snapped this pic just as a man who was passing by was looking at me and tripped over his beer cooler and landed on his wife. Her screaming woke me up.


Damn Lainey, you look so lovely, so soft and so luscious, I just wanna climb on top and snuggle and well...


----------



## yorrick brown

stormy day after work today. 

View attachment Picture 006.jpg


----------



## Linda

yorrick brown said:


> stormy day after work today.



Didn't you mean steamy?? :blush:


----------



## Miskatonic

Okay


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Miskatonic said:


> Okay



This is more than just "okay". Thank you, thank you very much! :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> This is more than just "okay". Thank you, thank you very much! :happy:



Yes, I concur!


----------



## KittyKitten

Nudity is a beautiful and very thing...........


----------



## Miskatonic

happyface83 said:


> Nudity is a beautiful and very thing...........



You think I'm hot? I think you're hot! We have soo much in common!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

happyface83 said:


> Nudity is a beautiful and very thing...........




excellent.:bow::happy:


----------



## JayDanger

I felt like taking a picture in my new fitted hat. Enjoy


View attachment 90832


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SnapDragon said:


> That's AWESOME! Thanks for deciding to put it up!



well you're very welcome


----------



## rellis10

Totally pic-whoring here, lol. But what the hell, I was in a sexy mood :happy:


----------



## analikesyourface

rellis10 said:


> Totally pic-whoring here, lol. But what the hell, I was in a sexy mood :happy:



Whoa. Hey there


----------



## MasterShake

Amaranthine said:


> Gracing the board with your presence, eh?  Couples pic-whoring time? I think so! [It's my critical, "You're such a pic-whore" look.]



You are clearly the best part of Buffalo, NY!


----------



## analikesyourface

Not gonna post anything too revealing... but, ja, here I am!  

View attachment Photo-0119.jpg


----------



## MasterShake

analikesyourface said:


> Not gonna post anything too revealing... but, ja, here I am!



Nice! Love your eyes!! :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

analikesyourface said:


> Not gonna post anything too revealing... but, ja, here I am!




nice pic and great angle,love your look,looks awesome.:bow::happy:


----------



## Hole

I didn't know which one to post. I hope that doesn't make me an extra bit of a pic whore. Also, cupboard shelves make wonderful lovers. Don't listen to what they say. Solid wood ALL the time.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hole said:


> I didn't know which one to post. I hope that doesn't make me an extra bit of a pic whore. Also, cupboard shelves make wonderful lovers. Don't listen to what they say. Solid wood ALL the time.



I'm trying my hardest to avoid a hole pun.

Damn, girl. You look stupefying.


----------



## MasterShake

Hole said:


> I didn't know which one to post. I hope that doesn't make me an extra bit of a pic whore. Also, cupboard shelves make wonderful lovers. Don't listen to what they say. Solid wood ALL the time.



All of them. Post all of them.


----------



## Tad

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm trying my hardest to avoid a hole pun.
> 
> Damn, girl. You look stupefying.



You could always make a partial pun?

But wholly in agreement with your second point.


----------



## coriander

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm trying my hardest to avoid a hole pun.
> 
> Damn, girl. You look stupefying.



I thought the same thing! *questions sexual orientation*


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Hole said:


> I didn't know which one to post. I hope that doesn't make me an extra bit of a pic whore. Also, cupboard shelves make wonderful lovers. Don't listen to what they say. Solid wood ALL the time.



uhh yes please?!?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hole said:


> I didn't know which one to post. I hope that doesn't make me an extra bit of a pic whore. Also, cupboard shelves make wonderful lovers. Don't listen to what they say. Solid wood ALL the time.



wow so that's how you look,hot hot hot.:smitten:


----------



## meangreen

Hole said:


> I didn't know which one to post. I hope that doesn't make me an extra bit of a pic whore. Also, cupboard shelves make wonderful lovers. Don't listen to what they say. Solid wood ALL the time.



Got a New crush XDD


----------



## Oirish

Hole said:


> I didn't know which one to post. I hope that doesn't make me an extra bit of a pic whore. Also, cupboard shelves make wonderful lovers. Don't listen to what they say. Solid wood ALL the time.



I know I've said it before but you are a vision. Gorgeous stems


----------



## hbighappy

Hole said:


> I didn't know which one to post. I hope that doesn't make me an extra bit of a pic whore. Also, cupboard shelves make wonderful lovers. Don't listen to what they say. Solid wood ALL the time.




Sexy Lady foshow


----------



## Cors

Hole said:


> I didn't know which one to post. I hope that doesn't make me an extra bit of a pic whore. Also, cupboard shelves make wonderful lovers. Don't listen to what they say. Solid wood ALL the time.



Welcome back gorgeous! :kiss2:


----------



## Bearsy

Dunno if they're sexy... but here goes. Fresh out of the shower.


----------



## Aust99

I can't see the pics Bearsy, is it just me people???


----------



## Bearsy

Can't edit, so I'm trying again.


----------



## analikesyourface

Bearsy said:


> Can't edit, so I'm trying again.




Oohhh :3 Very sexy :wubu:


----------



## Anjula

analikesyourface said:


> Oohhh :3 Very sexy :wubu:



I can't argue with this opinion! Freakin' sexy!:wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Hole said:


> I didn't know which one to post. I hope that doesn't make me an extra bit of a pic whore. Also, cupboard shelves make wonderful lovers. Don't listen to what they say. Solid wood ALL the time.



Never stop posting pics.
Never leave again.
Never stop posting pics.
And, did I mention, never stop posting pics?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Can't edit, so I'm trying again.



Oh my, that's a beautiful sight. Hugs to you Bearsy. So glad you tried again!



analikesyourface said:


> Oohhh :3 Very sexy :wubu:





Anjula said:


> I can't argue with this opinion! Freakin' sexy!:wubu:


Aya and aye again!


----------



## Bearsy

analikesyourface said:


> Oohhh :3 Very sexy :wubu:





Anjula said:


> I can't argue with this opinion! Freakin' sexy!:wubu:





OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh my, that's a beautiful sight. Hugs to you Bearsy. So glad you tried again!
> 
> Aya and aye again!



:blush: Thank you ladies! You're too kind


----------



## Ninja Glutton




----------



## HeavyDuty24

Ninja Glutton said:


>



lmao i have the same pillow cases dude! im looking at them right now! lmao


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ninja Glutton said:


>



Hmmm, full belly frontal or the teaser belly. Uh, I'll have one of each please.  That's my kind of pillow.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hmmm, full belly frontal or the teaser belly. Uh, I'll have one of each please.  That's my kind of pillow.



Thank you, darling


----------



## FemFAtail

Bearsy said:


> Can't edit, so I'm trying again.



Now that's the soft underbelly of sexy!


----------



## FemFAtail

HeavyDuty24 said:


> lmao i have the same pillow cases dude! im looking at them right now! lmao



So are you referring to his pillowy belly or the bed linens?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

So it's the perfect time for a bit more whoring


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Very nice NG :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice NG :bow:



Thank you, sweetie


----------



## meangreen

I'd do face, but it's a privacy thing :x. It's how i roll.


----------



## rellis10

meangreen said:


> I'd do face, but it's a privacy thing :x. It's how i roll.




Sorry, but you're posting naked pics on the internet to near complete strangers.....privacy has already left the building sir.


----------



## CastingPearls

He's right, not to mention the fact that many FFAs and BBWs have posted pics of themselves all over the boards and most, their avatars too, so a lot of us tend to move along when we see one more headless body because of a 'privacy issue'.


----------



## CastingPearls

Bearsy said:


> Can't edit, so I'm trying again.







Ninja Glutton said:


> So it's the perfect time for a bit more whoring



Great pics guys! Hot!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ninja Glutton said:


> So it's the perfect time for a bit more whoring


Ah, Nin-G, I loves the way you whore around.


----------



## swagedsoul

My first post....hope that I'm not out of line...considering that.  

View attachment Image2.jpg


View attachment Image3.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

swagedsoul said:


> My first post....hope that I'm not out of line...considering that.


*
nope thanks for being so generous on a first post 
tell us more about you.....and welcome*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ah, Nin-G, I loves the way you whore around.



Yeah, I am quite the whore of both posts and cams. 

Thanks, though


----------



## CastingPearls

swagedsoul said:


> My first post....hope that I'm not out of line...considering that.


The only way we could forgive you is if you posted more pics asap, so hurry!


----------



## toomuchspagett

i love my body. in its hairy stinky curvy state. i dont like that men can post topless pictures here but women cant. im an advocate for both gender nudity haha. i went to a topless march and it was a blaast. 
the sun felt nifty on my sweatermeats


----------



## OneWickedAngel

swagedsoul said:


> My first post....hope that I'm not out of line...considering that.



Oh most certainly in line and in good form.  Welcome to Dims! Now run around run around and lets us get to know (and see) more of you. 



toomuchspagett said:


> i love my body. in its hairy stinky curvy state. i dont like that men can post topless pictures here but women cant. im an advocate for both gender nudity haha. i went to a topless march and it was a blaast.
> the sun felt nifty on my sweatermeats



Love the undies and curves. Looks like just the right amount of spaghetti from here.


----------



## IszyStone

my new favorite term is "scribblenipples" I shall find ways to utilize it in everyday life.


----------



## BHMforBBW

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea




It might not be right, but you sure made this guy smile in what had been a disappointing day


----------



## FishCharming

BHMforBBW said:


> It might not be right, but you sure made this guy smile in what had been a disappointing day



omg... Mod, can we delete these pics? 

dude, this girl doesnt exist, and these were posted like a decade ago...


----------



## daddyoh70

Just me and my happy face


----------



## Freedumb

Only cause I'm a total whore. Hahaha. j/k


----------



## Anjula

Freedumb said:


> Only cause I'm a total whore. Hahaha. j/k




omg, awesome beard! :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Freedumb said:


> Only cause I'm a total whore. Hahaha. j/k





Anjula said:


> omg, awesome beard! :wubu:



Huh? *looks up* Oh! Yeah - nice...(belly - er, I mean)
beard!


----------



## Anjula

OneWickedAngel said:


> Huh? *looks up* Oh! Yeah - nice...(belly - er, I mean)
> beard!




Im a good girl 

hahahha


----------



## Vageta

Man, I was pretty full...:eat2:


----------



## Freedumb

Anjula said:


> Im a good girl
> 
> hahahha





OneWickedAngel said:


> Huh? *looks up* Oh! Yeah - nice...(belly - er, I mean)
> beard!



Awww, thanks. I take requests. lol!!!!


----------



## Paquito

Vageta said:


> Man, I was pretty full...:eat2:



I have a question. You've posted your face here before, so what's with the cover-up?


----------



## Vageta

Why, does it turn you on? :wubu:


----------



## Paquito

Vageta said:


> Why, does it turn you on? :wubu:



Blackface is just really racist, and I don't endorse it.


----------



## Tyrael

Still lurking around here once in a while, and as you see (who remembers) lost some...


----------



## Tyrael

But still bit of a floppy belly


----------



## rellis10

Vageta said:


> Why, does it turn you on? :wubu:



How about...it just doesn't make sense :doh:


----------



## Vageta

Well, I guess as an anarchist, making sense is not a high enough priority to me. I felt like doing it, so I did...I guess that's as far as my thought process went on these last few pics. Why have I offended you guys?

I dont mean to sound crass but I'll be honest, you guys could post pics with your faces, without your faces, or not at all and I just wouldnt give a damn either way what you did. I guess I'm flattered that you are so concerned with my pic posting habits. I'll try and not let you guys down...


----------



## disconnectedsmile

analikesyourface said:


> Not gonna post anything too revealing...



then why are you in this thread.
there's another thread for "sexiest pics in clothes."
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26452

i already know people are gonna pounce on me for my post or whatever, but in virtually any other thread, off topic posts get directed to the appropriate thread. why should this be any different? are there exceptions to guiding someone to the appropriate thread?


----------



## analikesyourface

disconnectedsmile said:


> then why are you in this thread.
> there's another thread for "sexiest pics in clothes."
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26452
> 
> i already know people are gonna pounce on me for my post or whatever, but in virtually any other thread, off topic posts get directed to the appropriate thread. why should this be any different? are there exceptions to guiding someone to the appropriate thread?




I was naked except for the bra


----------



## analikesyourface

^But you have an awesome avatar, hun. Just so you know xD


----------



## rellis10

disconnectedsmile said:


> then why are you in this thread.
> there's another thread for "sexiest pics in clothes."
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26452
> 
> i already know people are gonna pounce on me for my post or whatever, but in virtually any other thread, off topic posts get directed to the appropriate thread. why should this be any different? are there exceptions to guiding someone to the appropriate thread?



A large proportion of people in this thread are wearing some kind of clothing, so they're all not in the appropriate thread. I reckon this will be the same in the other naked thread in the sexual section. Admittedly it should probably be called the 'slightly less clothes than normal' thread, but that's just how it works. To pick on one person is a bit harsh.


----------



## vardon_grip

disconnectedsmile said:


> then why are you in this thread.
> there's another thread for "sexiest pics in clothes."
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26452
> 
> i already know people are gonna pounce on me for my post or whatever, but in virtually any other thread, off topic posts get directed to the appropriate thread. why should this be any different? are there exceptions to guiding someone to the appropriate thread?



C'mon, you don't need to be so nitpicky. The photo qualifies despite the disclaimer. The lady is in a bra, but most of it is cropped out. I'm going to assume that the purpose of the thread is to have fun posting racy pix-this isn't a court of law where one false step will mean life or death (and you're 3 weeks late to the party)...so, relax!

If one was to get really nitpicky, one could say that you are not a big male nor identify as a female (afaik) and you don't post semi-nekkid pix...so what the hell are you doing in this thread? It's just as well that we aren't being so anal about this right? So, make nice.


----------



## toomuchspagett

haha i posted in the other thread too.


----------



## rellis10

To mark my 2000th post here I thought I'd put together a little selection of pictures 
















Enjoy :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> To mark my 2000th post here I thought I'd put together a little selection of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy :happy:



Why thank you for the 2K posting gift Rellis. 
What a wonderful way to share it with us!
I feel like such a perv right now :blush:


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> Why thank you for the 2K posting gift Rellis.
> What a wonderful way to share it with us!
> I feel like such a perv right now :blush:



Much appreciated OWA, and no need to feel pervy :happy:

Now I need to think of something to top it for 3k :blush:


----------



## JenFromOC

It's been a long time....


----------



## JenFromOC

OMG It's life sized....how did this happen? Sorry guys...my skillz aren't very good....


----------



## sweetheart5950

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time....



OMG that is sexy. You have an amazing body. Very beautiful


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JenFromOC said:


> OMG It's life sized....how did this happen? Sorry guys...my skillz aren't very good....



Guess it's a good thing you're gorgeous and a fast learner huh?

Life-sized huh?
* pulls out calculator, measuring tape and slide rule for new real doll idea * :blush:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> OMG It's life sized....how did this happen? Sorry guys...my skillz aren't very good....



Sexy any way you size it


----------



## CastingPearls

Nice tattoos Jen. What do the symbols mean?


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> To mark my 2000th post here I thought I'd put together a little selection of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy :happy:


 

damn, sorry, but I changed my mind, THOSE are definitely my fav! 

S-E-X-Y!


----------



## cakeboy

Awesome pic Jen!


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time....



Hawt, pure and simple.


----------



## chicken legs

JenFromOC said:


> OMG It's life sized....how did this happen? Sorry guys...my skillz aren't very good....



Its cool at any size..


----------



## Never2fat4me

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time....



I normally am attracted to a much fatter woman, but man, is that sexy! Thanks for sharing Jen.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Diego

Miskatonic said:


> Okay



Yum. You look so good!


----------



## Vageta

Uh waiter, theres some fat guys tummy in my soup...


----------



## Vageta

..just cause I'm a whore for attention...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time....



that is just all kinds of yummy right there.:bow::smitten::eat2:


----------



## Freedumb

Oh what the hell. One more won't hurt.


----------



## CastingPearls

Vageta said:


> Uh waiter, theres some fat guys tummy in my soup...


LOL All very nice!


----------



## ManBeef

analikesyourface said:


> Not gonna post anything too revealing... but, ja, here I am!



... YABBA DABBA DOOOOO ME IN THE BACK SEAT!!! DO ME IN THE BACK SEAT!!! (This would not have worked with the correct lyrics seeing as they use the f word over do... but the point was made none the less)


----------



## ManBeef

Amaranthine said:


> Gracing the board with your presence, eh?  Couples pic-whoring time? I think so! [It's my critical, "You're such a pic-whore" look.]



Oh good gravy... I just died in my own arms tonight


----------



## JonesT

Ehh not my best. 

View attachment IMG_0135.jpg


----------



## Alean

Me at 189 lbs)( 

View attachment IMG_0990.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

Alean said:


> Me at 189 lbs)(



*OMG FACELESS BELLY NIPPY PIX!!!!!!

our absolute favorite on this thread.....

NEVER EVER POST face pics please.....it might scare us *


----------



## djudex

Holy shit my sarcasm meter just exploded! :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> Holy shit my sarcasm meter just exploded! :shocked::shocked::shocked:





  that was subtle eh?


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> that was subtle eh?



Subtle like a fox!


----------



## rellis10

Hurray for pic whoring!


----------



## Alean

Well, what's so wrong with not showing the face after all. Ok, if it is obligatory here you go 

View attachment IMG_0989.JPG


----------



## djudex

Alean said:


> Well, what's so wrong with not showing the face after all. Ok, if it is obligatory here you go



Chicks like whole people, not just body parts. It's weird but there you have it


----------



## luvbigfellas

I bet you can guess around when this was taken... 

View attachment PICT0048.JPG


----------



## djudex

luvbigfellas said:


> I bet you can guess around when this was taken...



I'm going to guess around beer o'clock 

Nice showing by the way, good on ya!


----------



## luvbigfellas

djudex said:


> I'm going to guess around beer o'clock
> 
> Nice showing by the way, good on ya!



Well, that funny holiday which was not actually intended to celebrate Jesus' birth. And I don't need to be drunk to be nekkid.


----------



## djudex

luvbigfellas said:


> Well, that funny holiday which was not actually intended to celebrate Jesus' birth. And I don't need to be drunk to be nekkid.



I'm a big fan of nekkid, it's my preferred state. That's why I keep the thermostat cranked at about 25c.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I don't wear clothes if I can get away with it.


----------



## djudex

luvbigfellas said:


> I don't wear clothes if I can get away with it.



I like your philosophy, would like to subscribe to your newsletter and feel you should come over here and explain more fully your ideas


----------



## luvbigfellas

djudex said:


> I like your philosophy, would like to subscribe to your newsletter and feel you should come over here and explain more fully your ideas



 Good to know...


----------



## Vageta

Geeze, do these pics make me look fat??


----------



## Rathkhan

Well, I posted this in another thread but it's not in the BHM/FFA forum so here it is here!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Rathkhan said:


> Well, I posted this in another thread but it's not in the BHM/FFA forum so here it is here



Trust me, none of the ladies will complain about the double post, but a whole new nekky pic is now in order. 'Tis only fair that each thread have a different pic after all. 


PS: I just noticed, that background reallly brings out the blue in your eyes.


----------



## Rathkhan

Took me about an hour to figure out how I wanted to do this one but here you go  I just took this tonight laying on the bed, but I cropped out the background (the sheets I have are boring) and placed myself on the concrete slab with my undies pulled back a bit over my ass. I put a slightly sienna glow to the skin for contrast  I'm pale as hell LOL

As you can tell... I like to play with graphics LOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ladies...

...you can thank me in the form of rep!


----------



## Anjula

Rathkhan said:


> Took me about an hour to figure out how I wanted to do this one but here you go  I just took this tonight laying on the bed, but I cropped out the background (the sheets I have are boring) and placed myself on the concrete slab with my undies pulled back a bit over my ass. I put a slightly sienna glow to the skin for contrast  I'm pale as hell LOL
> 
> As you can tell... I like to play with graphics LOL



I thought its Hozay's pic lol 
anyway, lookin' good!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Rathkhan said:


> I'm pale as hell LOL



...what's wrong with being pale, dammit? Did you not see my picture? lol


----------



## Rathkhan

luvbigfellas said:


> ...what's wrong with being pale, dammit? Did you not see my picture? lol



haha nothing at all wrong with it, I just liked the contrast against the concrete background better than the pale skin against it  heh, artistic choice I suppose! Plus I always look better with a tan LOL


----------



## luvbigfellas

Rathkhan said:


> haha nothing at all wrong with it, I just liked the contrast against the concrete background better than the pale skin against it  heh, artistic choice I suppose! Plus I always look better with a tan LOL



I just look weird with a tan...too Irish, I guess.


----------



## Rathkhan

luvbigfellas said:


> I just look weird with a tan...too Irish, I guess.



Well you look sexy just the way you are!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

:blush: Hey now, you're gonna make that pale skin turn funny colors...lol


----------



## Rathkhan

luvbigfellas said:


> :blush: Hey now, you're gonna make that pale skin turn funny colors...lol



heh, good!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Why do people always want to make me blush?


----------



## Rathkhan

luvbigfellas said:


> Why do people always want to make me blush?



A good blush is sexy on light skin


----------



## luvbigfellas

There you go again!


----------



## Rathkhan

heh, well I certainly don't regret it.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Neither do I


----------



## Rathkhan

luvbigfellas said:


> Neither do I



You tease!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Rathkhan said:


> You tease!



I've been called a lot of things, but never a tease!


----------



## Rathkhan

Oh realllly now?! Any further details?


----------



## luvbigfellas

Rathkhan said:


> Oh realllly now?! Any further details?



I think that should probably be discussed elsewhere...lol


----------



## Rathkhan

luvbigfellas said:


> I think that should probably be discussed elsewhere...lol



 I'm easy to reach elsewhere!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Rathkhan said:


> I'm easy to reach elsewhere!



Me too  I'm sure we can find each other someplace...lol


----------



## Zowie

COUGH COUGH COUGH.

Sorry. :happy: It's time for me to come back to being everyone's favourite curmugeon.


----------



## Goreki

Zowie said:


> COUGH COUGH COUGH.
> 
> Sorry. :happy: It's time for me to come back to being everyone's favourite curmugeon.


My favourite curmugeon is the butternut pumpkin.


----------



## Rathkhan




----------



## luvbigfellas

Well, we probably already know my feelings on this subject :eat2:


----------



## rellis10

Hope y'all enjoy my newest pic whoring exploit...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rathkhan said:


>



Cute 



rellis10 said:


> Hope y'all enjoy my newest pic whoring exploit...



You too


----------



## Sasquatch!

Is that enough? No?






How about now?


----------



## CastingPearls

Awesome! What's your little friend's name, Sassy?  











(I meant the panda)


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> Awesome! What's your little friend's name, Sassy?
> (I meant the panda)



Her name is Ruth! :batting:


----------



## analikesyourface

Sasquatch! said:


> How about now?



Your ass needs to not be across an ocean...:batting:

Also, I'm blaming you for my new found perviness, sir.Grrr...


----------



## Sasquatch!

analikesyourface said:


> Your ass needs to not be across an ocean...:batting:
> 
> Also, I'm blaming you for my new found perviness, sir.Grrr...



By the looks of it, it needs not to be on photobucket either!


----------



## coriander

Sasquatch! said:


> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c272/saltversuspepper/xxx1.jpg
> 
> [IMG]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c272/saltversuspepper/xxx3.jpg
> 
> Is that enough? No?
> 
> [IMG]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c272/saltversuspepper/xxx2.jpg
> 
> How about now?
> 
> [IMG]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c272/saltversuspepper/xxx4.jpg
> 
> 
> ;)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ok, the way the panda is positioned in the second pic made me giggle.
> 
> All kidding aside, though, good job, Sassy. You got more balls than I have ovaries. ;)
> 
> P.S. moar n00dz!!!!11!! :p


----------



## JulieD

ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it 

View attachment Picture 165.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it


You look GORGEOUS!


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> You look GORGEOUS!



:blush: thanks CP


----------



## Oirish

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it




Then I am SOOOO glad I got to see it  You are a hottie!!!


----------



## Robbie_Rob

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it



hey, if you're happy to see us naked, we're more than happy to see you naked too. And don't feel like you have to take it down, in fact, post more:bow:


----------



## Never2fat4me

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it



What a beautiful pic! We're so glad you granted this request. Not often we get nekkid pic of SSBBW with glasses, but damn girl, you look fine!

Chris :bow:


----------



## Anjula

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it


:wubu::wubu:omg,omg,omg, LOVE IT


----------



## Goreki

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it


There isn't anybody who would complain about a hot chick with gorgeous hair posting AWESOME pictures here XD


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## JulieD

Awe, thank you guys...
@ Goreki...funny thing is I just had my hair highlighted, but I don't think anyone even noticed...I have no idea why (hehehe) :batting:


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Thought i'd better join in and show some flesh:blink:


----------



## rellis10

Me too


----------



## WillSpark

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it



HAWT.

You are soooo pretty, Julie. And this is going to come out way creepier than I mean it, but your boobs are fantastic.


----------



## Paquito

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it



Haiiiiiiiiiiiiiii there alphabitch and her boobs.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JulieD said:


> Awe, thank you guys...
> @ Goreki...funny thing is I just had my hair highlighted, but I don't think anyone even noticed...I have no idea why (hehehe) :batting:



oooooohhh yea, nice hair.


----------



## JulieD

Lil BigginZ said:


> oooooohhh yea, nice hair.



Thanks Bigginz, so they are starting a game of rock-paper-scissors-blojob-dinosaur in the randomly awesome thread...I need a partner, you busy?:batting:


----------



## JulieD

WillSpark said:


> HAWT.
> 
> You are soooo pretty, Julie. And this is going to come out way creepier than I mean it, but your boobs are fantastic.


Lol, thanks Will...I have heard creepier 


Paquito said:


> Haiiiiiiiiiiiiiii there alphabitch and her boobs.


And hi there yourself :batting:


----------



## Coltan

I might as well join in

Here's me and my belly in all our glory


----------



## Coltan

Also, all the women on this board are really beautiful :bow:


----------



## Never2fat4me

First one is me taking inspiration from Julie, and the second one is just me in all my glory. 

View attachment Picture 5.jpg


View attachment Picture 7.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JulieD said:


> Thanks Bigginz, so they are starting a game of rock-paper-scissors-blojob-dinosaur in the randomly awesome thread...I need a partner, you busy?:batting:



damn damn damn

only 5 days late lol forgot i posted in here...


----------



## Amaranthine

This thread needs more womens =P I'm taking after Julie's gorgeous lead. I never look happy in pictures lol


----------



## JulieD

Never2fat4me said:


> First one is me taking inspiration from Julie, and the second one is just me in all my glory.


My boobs are not that hairy thank-you-very-much!


Lil BigginZ said:


> damn damn damn
> 
> only 5 days late lol forgot i posted in here...


Next time BigginZ, promise...:kiss2:


Amaranthine said:


> This thread needs more womens =P I'm taking after Julie's gorgeous lead. I never look happy in pictures lol


Beautifully done...


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm such a pic whore...lol  

View attachment 161037.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Amaranthine said:


> This thread needs more womens =P I'm taking after Julie's gorgeous lead. I never look happy in pictures lol





luvbigfellas said:


> I'm such a pic whore...lol




in one word: DAYUM! beautiful pictures.:smitten::bow:


----------



## biglynch

ok well i think its about time i posted here... yikes! 

View attachment IMG_7354 1.jpg


----------



## biglynch

holy crap, it was not meant to be that size.


----------



## Sasquatch!

biglynch said:


> holy crap, it was not meant to be that size.



That's what she said?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Sasquatch! said:


> That's what she said?



bravo

you win the interwebz:bow:


----------



## Twilley

luvbigfellas said:


> I'm such a pic whore...lol



Those are some dangerous hips, miss


----------



## HDANGEL15

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it


*
thanks for leaving this up over 48 hours so I COULD APPRECIATE YOUR BEAUTY......wow....just gorgeous girl*


----------



## Coltan

Gorgeous =)


Amaranthine said:


> This thread needs more womens =P I'm taking after Julie's gorgeous lead. I never look happy in pictures lol


----------



## luvbigfellas

Twilley said:


> Those are some dangerous hips, miss



So I've been told more than once...lol I've also been told my thighs are dangerous. :blink:


----------



## Twilley

luvbigfellas said:


> So I've been told more than once...lol I've also been told my thighs are dangerous. :blink:



We shall have to see, then, won't we?:batting:


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm not commenting!  Someone else might have something to say about that. lol


----------



## Magusz

Amaranthine said:


> This thread needs more womens =P I'm taking after Julie's gorgeous lead. I never look happy in pictures lol


you are amazing, Amaranthine!


----------



## Slim19198

Here we go:


----------



## ITheFire

Slim19198 said:


> Here we go:






*wolf whistle*

Oh my, you have a fabulous belly!


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

Me...Only me...


----------



## HDANGEL15

AngedeVauzelle said:


> Me...Only me...



*HUBBA HUBBA......i like your pics TOOOOOOOOOO :smitten:*


----------



## fatmanhush

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



Wow, I think I am moving to Canada!


----------



## fatmanhush

Louis KC said:


> God damn your sexy Hole! Please move to TX!:smitten:



No, no, please move to SC!


----------



## Kamily

Sasquatch! said:


> That's what she said?




OMG I just spit tea everywhere laughing at that one.


----------



## HDANGEL15

fatmanhush said:


> Wow, I think I am moving to Canada!



*hello new guy....did you happen to notice the last time TIFFY BABI POSTED????*


----------



## pegz

Never2fat4me said:


> First one is me taking inspiration from Julie, and the second one is just me in all my glory.



FINALLY I FOUND IT!

(secretly lusting) :eat2::batting:


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hello new guy....did you happen to notice the last time TIFFY BABI POSTED????*



Ah, HD my dear, would you care to rage with me?


*RAAAAAAAAAGEEEEEEEE!*


----------



## fatmanhush

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hello new guy....did you happen to notice the last time TIFFY BABI POSTED????*



LOL, nope, was too busy looking at the pictures. :smitten:

So many awesome FFAs on this site! I can't believe I haven't found this place sooner!


----------



## biglynch

fatmanhush said:


> LOL, nope, was too busy looking at the pictures. :smitten:
> 
> So many awesome FFAs on this site! I can't believe I haven't found this place sooner!



yeah me too! only a few weeks ago i would never have considered a site like this existed.


----------



## AngedeVauzelle




----------



## AngedeVauzelle




----------



## luvbigfellas

AngedeVauzelle said:


> Me...Only me...



That is a beautiful picture. Where was it taken?


----------



## HDANGEL15

*okay okay AngedeVauzelle now you are just being a damn BHHHHHHHM
picture whore......

please stop you are torturing me *


----------



## escapist

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it



Lets hear it for FFA SSBBW's! :wubu:



<<< Obviously an SSBHM FA lol


----------



## Zowie

Since the 'picking of asses' was discussed today... I'm taking back the boards, baby.


----------



## Surlysomething

fatmanhush said:


> LOL, nope, was too busy looking at the pictures. :smitten:
> 
> So many awesome FFAs on this site! I can't believe I haven't found this place sooner!




I love you guys.

:bow:


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> Since the 'picking of asses' was discussed today... I'm taking back the boards, baby.



I like that *yea bitches, I'm hot fucking shit and you're not* smile.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I like that *yea bitches, I'm hot fucking shit and you're not* smile.



No, I just felt like we were all being a little too seriously smoldering.

HOTTEST SHIT EVAH.


----------



## WillSpark

Zowie said:


> Ah, HD my dear, would you care to rage with me?
> 
> 
> *RAAAAAAAAAGEEEEEEEE!*



Glad I'm not the only one. Is there any way to get rid of some of those?

I miss being in Jelli Bitches with you guys. I've been disconnected from all of you! It ain't fun.


(PS, I love your earrings, Zoe. )


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

luvbigfellas said:


> That is a beautiful picture. Where was it taken?



On my sofa, in Belgium ;-)


----------



## Bighairyman

Here I am. Timer went off before I could get a smile off in the one picture. I will "adi" pose or two at a later time.


----------



## JenFromOC

Zowie said:


> Since the 'picking of asses' was discussed today... I'm taking back the boards, baby.



ZOE!!!!! What is this? Sure didn't know you could compete in the "ass" category....jealous


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> ZOE!!!!! What is this? Sure didn't know you could compete in the "ass" category....jealous



Hahaha, I tend to stick to the "ass"-hole category...


----------



## Sasquatch!

Damn Zoe, talk about funky junky in the trunky.


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

I post more pics ?


----------



## CastingPearls

Zowie said:


> Since the 'picking of asses' was discussed today... I'm taking back the boards, baby.



You rule. 



Bighairyman said:


> Here I am. Timer went off before I could get a smile off in the one picture. I will "adi" pose or two at a later time.



Very nice. Very fuzzy. Welcome. Post more pics kthxbai!



AngedeVauzelle said:


> I post more pics ?



Yeah sure.


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

From Linographe with Domgau and Loarès


----------



## biglynch

AngedeVauzelle said:


> From Linographe with Domgau and Loarès



from one guy to another, nice work dude, thats a quality pic.


----------



## HDANGEL15

AngedeVauzelle said:


> From Linographe with Domgau and Loarès



*very awesome..but i already saw that on FB ...MORE PLS k thnx bi*


----------



## AngedeVauzelle




----------



## HDANGEL15

*AngedeVauzelle :smitten:

lovely manly *


----------



## Surlysomething

BHM pronz.

:eat2:


----------



## rellis10

I'll join in with the nekkidness...although I doubt my pictures are as professional as our newest arrival


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> I'll join in with the nekkidness...although I doubt my pictures are as professional as our newest arrival


Oh Rick--the one of you grabbing your cheeks I LOOOOOOVE!!!!!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

rellis10 said:


> I'll join in with the nekkidness...although I doubt my pictures are as professional as our newest arrival



Fabulous as always!


----------



## Rathkhan




----------



## Ninja Glutton

Zowie said:


> Since the 'picking of asses' was discussed today... I'm taking back the boards, baby.



You win, dear God, you win!!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Rathkhan said:


>



Well, now we know what I'm going to be looking at...


----------



## pegz

AngedeVauzelle said:


> I post more pics ?



Please post more


----------



## FishCharming

The 2011 Battle of the Pic Whores has begun! there can be only none!


----------



## rellis10

FishCharming said:


> The 2011 Battle of the Pic Whores has begun! there can be only none!



Who won in 2010? I hear someone lost an eye


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'll play...lol 

View attachment 210854.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> Who won in 2010? I hear someone lost an eye



They definitely lost a ball of some kind. :doh:


----------



## Bighairyman

luvbigfellas said:


> I'll play...lol



mmm, looks delicious :eat2::smitten:


----------



## Rathkhan

luvbigfellas said:


> I'll play...lol



*groans* Yummy!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Rathkhan said:


> *groans* Yummy!!



Hehe, glad you approve


----------



## Twilley

luvbigfellas said:


> I'll play...lol



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to luvbigfellas again

Damn.


----------



## FishCharming

rellis10 said:


> Who won in 2010? I hear someone lost an eye



duh, you did rellis! are you telling me you lost the trophy?!?!?


----------



## rellis10

FishCharming said:


> duh, you did rellis! are you telling me you lost the trophy?!?!?



I never got it! I think Sassy stole it before it got to me


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> I never got it! I think Sassy stole it before it got to me



Oh is that what it was? It's been sitting on my mantlepiece since January and I honestly thought it was the Booker prize. :doh:


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh is that what it was? It's been sitting on my mantlepiece since January and I honestly thought it was the Booker prize. :doh:



*shakes fist!*


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> *shakes fist!*



I'd like to dedicate this purloined award to my entourage... to the midgets that do my "undercarriage" make-up, to the lighting technicians, the strong-stomached photographer and my entire team of creative designers.

I could not have done it without you all.


----------



## Magusz

luvbigfellas said:


> I'll play...lol



You sure know how to play! Looking good!


----------



## biglynch

luvbigfellas said:


> I'll play...lol


one word, mightyfineass! Real word honest.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Despite the crappy part of my genetics, the diabetes, apparently I got lucky with some of the other parts...lol


----------



## Bighairyman

luvbigfellas said:


> Despite the crappy part of my genetics, the diabetes, apparently I got lucky with some of the other parts...lol



Hunny, that ain't luck its all you. I am pretty sure I speak on behalf of everyone here when say we want more, we need more.


----------



## biglynch

Bighairyman said:


> Hunny, that ain't luck its all you. I am pretty sure I speak on behalf of everyone here when say we want more, we need more.



he makes a great point.


----------



## fatmanhush

luvbigfellas said:


> I'll play...lol



Very Nice!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Since the 'picking of asses' was discussed today... I'm taking back the boards, baby.



My girlfriend has "junk" in the "trunk."


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Twilley said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to luvbigfellas again
> 
> Damn.



same problem


----------



## bluepersephone

Oh my goodness!! You are SO hot!


----------



## Sasquatch!

bluepersephone said:


> Oh my goodness!! You are SO hot!



I'm gonna let my ego kick in here and say "Thank you".


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

I've got a lot of pics of myself naked, but I can't use them (too hot !!!)


----------



## JulieD

AngedeVauzelle said:


> I've got a lot of pics of myself naked, but I can't use them (too hot !!!)



You do know that you don't have to only post pictures, right? :huh:


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

AngedeVauzelle said:


> I've got a lot of pics of myself naked, but I can't use them (too hot !!!)



It was a joke ;-)


----------



## JulieD

AngedeVauzelle said:


> It was a joke ;-)



Riiiiiight...


----------



## rellis10

A vague and shameless attempt to win back my pic-whoring reputation...

Enjoy!


----------



## luvbigfellas

rellis10 said:


> A vague and shameless attempt to win back my pic-whoring reputation...
> 
> Enjoy!



*applauds* And we appreciate the shamelessness!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> A vague and shameless attempt to win back my pic-whoring reputation...
> 
> Enjoy!



I see this picture and all I hear in my head is "tuh-maw-tow" . . . I hate you.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I see this picture and all I hear in my head is "tuh-maw-tow" . . . I hate you.



And now you've put that in my head. Dammit.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I see this picture and all I hear in my head is "tuh-maw-tow" . . . I hate you.



Check the avatar title.....just for you Hozay


----------



## Buffetbelly

Rathkhan said:


>



Congradulations for slipping a juicy FUPA past the censors! Uh oh, maybe I shouldn't alert them....:doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> Check the avatar title.....just for you Hozay



Rick . . . You know the way to my heart. You're the perfect man.


----------



## biglynch

thought id put a new one up... bit of ass/belly combo deal


----------



## luvbigfellas

biglynch said:


> thought id put a new one up... bit of ass/belly combo deal



Very nice


----------



## Kamily

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Anjula

biglynch said:


> thought id put a new one up... bit of ass/belly combo deal


----------



## ITheFire

My first time posting pictures from my computer.

Hope it works, these were taken last month.



This is as much skin as I'll show on the internet.  

View attachment 2photo.JPG


View attachment 12photo.JPG


----------



## theronin23

....holy shit.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> ....holy shit.



Indeed. This is the _nekkid_ thread!


----------



## ITheFire

Sorry? :/


I'm just not comfortable doing "nekked"

If you want I can take them down though.


----------



## biglynch

nay miss dont, you are just nekkid enough to stay i say


----------



## Surlysomething

:doh:


----------



## joeantonio25

wow such lovely ladies im joey 

View attachment S2400023.JPG


----------



## nhboy24

Hi I'm new and I wanted to get some attention haha.
View attachment 2010-01-24 10.55.19.jpg


----------



## biglynch

pair of pics for you guys as im away for 5 days partying...they are a bit different too!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*BigLynch.....i'm afraid to even ask *


----------



## Zowie

Guess that body part! My favourite game.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Zowie said:


> Guess that body part! My favourite game.



Oooh ooh! I'll go first..... 

Is it his.....head?


----------



## KingBoo

None of these are morphs.


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> Oooh ooh! I'll go first.....
> 
> Is it his.....head?



No, we don't allow that here.


----------



## nic_nic07

Okay, so I'm not naked, but hey, being (partially) naked counts.


----------



## Zowie

nic_nic07 said:


> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y270/nic_nic07/IMG_4283.jpg?t=1306806472[/IMG
> Okay, so I'm not naked, but hey, being (partially) naked counts. :P[/QUOTE]
> 
> NIC NIC!
> 
> I was just wondering the other day if you were ever coming back.


----------



## Mishty

This thread has me aching to fill my hands with man boobs..... :batting:



Nic-Nic, you're adorable!


----------



## nic_nic07

Zowie said:


> NIC NIC!
> 
> I was just wondering the other day if you were ever coming back.



Yep.  I'm coming back. I was SUPER busy with school and crap like that, but being it is now the summer, I'll be on every once in a while.


----------



## Morbid

I don't think I have ever posted these pics of me.. (if I did it was a few years ago) These are older pics.. when I get bold and take more pics I'll post those too...

Feel free to message me and tell me what you think...

( I currently have 4 tattoos on my chest / neck now )


Morbid 

View attachment noshirt.jpg


View attachment nude.jpg


----------



## Thundert

Newbie here: 

View attachment 222212.jpg


----------



## Goreki

Gorgeous! I LOVE this thread!


----------



## dsenart

I can't believe how confident everyone is here. I've always been ashamed of my size, to the point where sometimes I'm embarrassed to eat in public, yet you guys and girls are letting it all out.. good for you. I only wish I could have that belief in myself that you do.


----------



## Goreki

I've decided to post my pic here to clear up a labelling problem I have never been able to work out. 
I have honestly never known; How many B's do I put in front of my W?

Also, SASSY, my bum is not as big as you tried to make out. Here is proof!


----------



## JulieD

DAAAMMNN!!!!! You look great!!!:bow:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Your bum is _just right_. And you have the cutest belly! <3


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I wanted to say something totally lewd, raunchy and crude in response to your picture; maybe something like, I'm putting this in my spank bank, or you're SOOOOO SEXY-HOT PERFECT!! FEED ME TILL I XPLODE!!!! EL OH EL!!!

BUT. I decided just to leave you this instead. 
:eat2:

that smiley really creeps me out. Especially when guys leave it after a woman's picture. 

You look great by the way gorky!!


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wanted to say something totally lewd, raunchy and crude in response to your picture; maybe something like, I'm putting this in my spank bank, or you're SOOOOO SEXY-HOT PERFECT!! FEED ME TILL I XPLODE!!!! EL OH EL!!!
> 
> BUT. I decided just to leave you this instead.
> :eat2:
> 
> that smiley really creeps me out. Especially when guys leave it after a woman's picture.
> 
> You look great by the way gorky!!



Thank-you Josie :eat2:


----------



## biglynch

i now know what i want for xmas


----------



## Morbid

Goreki said:


> I've decided to post my pic here to clear up a labelling problem I have never been able to work out.
> I have honestly never known; How many B's do I put in front of my W?
> 
> Also, SASSY, my bum is not as big as you tried to make out. Here is proof!





You look truly fabulous...  Thank you for the honor of us being able to gaze upon your awesomeness  :bow: :batting:


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> I've decided to post my pic here to clear up a labelling problem I have never been able to work out.
> I have honestly never known; How many B's do I put in front of my W?
> 
> Also, SASSY, my bum is not as big as you tried to make out. Here is proof!


Haha You look GREAT! Yowza!!!


----------



## dsenart

is it wrong that I want to see more? lol


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

dsenart said:


> is it wrong that I want to see more? lol



It's never wrong to want to see more


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Goreki said:


> I've decided to post my pic here to clear up a labelling problem I have never been able to work out.
> I have honestly never known; How many B's do I put in front of my W?



Your ass is soooooo sexy 

I hear my face is comfy this time of year...


----------



## Zowie

Goreki said:


> I've decided to post my pic here to clear up a labelling problem I have never been able to work out.
> I have honestly never known; How many B's do I put in front of my W?



Oh baby, you can put your B in front of my W anytime... 

Sorry, I don't do pick-up lines that often. :eat2:


----------



## Goreki

Ninja Glutton said:


> Your ass is soooooo sexy
> 
> I hear my face is comfy this time of year...


Oh Honey, the scat fetish boards are elsewere.


----------



## JulieD

Goreki said:


> Oh Honey, the scat fetish boards are elsewere.



AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH......TUBGIRL....NNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Goreki said:


> Oh Honey, the scat fetish boards are elsewere.



ewwwwwww no

:doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SHOW ME YOUR TITS!!! :eat2:


----------



## Goreki

Thanks for all the awesome responses guys!
Except for the creepy ones. You know who you are. No thanks for you, you can stick it.

And Hozay... since you asked so very nicely...


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Since we're showing body parts, here's my cock




or my dick




or my wang


----------



## rellis10

Not entirely naked...but near enough.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Goreki said:


> Thanks for all the awesome responses guys!
> Except for the creepy ones. You know who you are. No thanks for you, you can stick it.



Honestly, I didn't mean for it to be creepy. I was trying to be playful and complimentary... I wasn't going for the SHOW ME DEM TITS GURRRLLLL angle, but it's hard to tell inflection and intent through text.

People are pretty sexually open on these boards and I didn't realize it would be a problem.

I'll button my lip next time, but I didn't meant to offend you.


----------



## Zowie

Goreki said:


> Thanks for all the awesome responses guys!
> Except for the creepy ones. You know who you are. No thanks for you, you can stick it.
> 
> And Hozay... since you asked so very nicely...
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/Goreki/tits.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Ohhh, Australia... those are chickadees here. SHOW ME YOUR BOOBIES!
> [img]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-K98x3RVk5Io/TdfZF_igL6I/AAAAAAAAABg/dMiuW_YP5JQ/s1600/blue+footed.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Zowie said:


> Ohhh, Australia... those are chickadees here. SHOW ME YOUR BOOBIES!



I remember when Les Stroud killed one of these with a stick with a propeller blade on the end and ate it on an episode of Survivorman.


----------



## Rathkhan

Ninja Glutton said:


> I remember when Les Stroud killed one of these with a stick with a propeller blade on the end and ate it on an episode of Survivorman.



Les Stroud > Bear Grylls 
Team Les!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Rathkhan said:


> Les Stroud > Bear Grylls
> Team Les!!



Completely agreed on this one.

I love the one-on-one nature of the show and how he doesn't try to be extreme. He seems like such a chill dude.


----------



## Mordecai

Here's only part of a face!


----------



## IszyStone

This is about as Nekkid as it gets.  Enjoy


----------



## Ninja Glutton

IszyStone said:


> This is about as Nekkid as it gets.  Enjoy



Dangerous hips make me weak haha

Looking good


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


>



Agreed. :bow:


----------



## biglynch

ultimate whorage


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> ultimate whorage



*awwww no worries....we likeys :smitten:*


----------



## mjbmxz

I must say, there are quite a few attractive women here. These pics can get a guys heart racing pretty good.


----------



## PaperZombie

Well, here I go. I just took these.  Hope ya people like fat guys with MANES!!!


----------



## Albino_taters

IszyStone said:


> This is about as Nekkid as it gets.  Enjoy



That's is pretty hot.


----------



## Mordecai

I feel like picture whoring!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IszyStone said:


> This is about as Nekkid as it gets.  Enjoy




HAWT!:bow::eat2:


----------



## mjbmxz

If I was around the forums a little longer I'd post mine up here, but if you really wanna see, you can pm me and I'll show ya. If your nice that is. :blush:


----------



## LeoGibson

Not exactly nekkid,but shirtless is as close as I have.


----------



## rellis10

Back to my picwhorey ways....I can't help myself.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> Back to my picwhorey ways....I can't help myself.



stop looking into my soul.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> stop looking into my soul.



I wish I could...there's things in there no man should ever see


----------



## Mordecai

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> stop looking into my soul.



I hear there are snacks inside your soul. Confirm/deny?


----------



## IszyStone

Thanks Everyone for being so nice!!!!


----------



## Morbid

IszyStone said:


> This is about as Nekkid as it gets.  Enjoy





Turly HOT, BEAUTIFUL and SEXY!!!! thank you for posting your pics.. :bow:


----------



## IszyStone

rellis10 said:


> Back to my picwhorey ways....I can't help myself.



I love your picwhorey ways!!! :smitten: Please don't change them.


----------



## rellis10

IszyStone said:


> I love your picwhorey ways!!! :smitten: Please don't change them.



Oh well I guess I wont... just for you


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Not exactly nekkid,but shirtless is as close as I have.



*ok geeee-tar man....great start........how bout a SLIGHT bit lower :smitten:

Just saying.........*


----------



## HDANGEL15

PaperZombie said:


> Well, here I go. I just took these.  Hope ya people like fat guys with MANES!!!



*cute young fat guys with long hair RULE...Just my 2 cents....
I am a cougarish-old/hippie...so thats what I LIKE*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ok geeee-tar man....great start........how bout a SLIGHT bit lower :smitten:
> 
> Just saying.........*




Ok,what the hell.Here goes nothing.Sorry it's a bit blurry,but it is lower.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Ok,what the hell.Here goes nothing.Sorry it's a bit blurry,but it is lower.



awwwww thanks :wubu:

too bad about that wedding ring though


----------



## LeoGibson

Thank you for the kind comment.Hey,whattaya know,I can still blush.I thought I was past that.


----------



## Melian

Ok, after going through many pages of this thread, I notice a distinct lack of Fishcharming pics. 

Come on...you must have been swimming or something this summer, and pics were taken?? Life has been really slow since you covered my bathroom cam with that towel.


----------



## Mordecai

Off work means I get bored.
View attachment 95244


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Ok, after going through many pages of this thread, I notice a distinct lack of Fishcharming pics.
> 
> Come on...you must have been swimming or something this summer, and pics were taken?? Life has been really slow since you covered my bathroom cam with that towel.



i had to cover it after my shower rendition of wind beneath my wings ended up on tosh.0...

i'll see if i can't remedy the situation though, just for you


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> i had to cover it after my shower rendition of wind beneath my wings ended up on tosh.0...
> 
> i'll see if i can't remedy the situation though, just for you



It had so many views, though! Your audience demands more!


----------



## analikesyourface

Mordecai said:


> Off work means I get bored.
> View attachment 95244



Oh hello there.... 

*fans face* *ahem* uh... nice pictures everybody!!


----------



## PaperZombie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *cute young fat guys with long hair RULE...Just my 2 cents....
> I am a cougarish-old/hippie...so thats what I LIKE*



Glad you like!


----------



## Melian

This is as naked as I'll get: picking weeds at the lake, with some booze in my hand. It's from last summer, since my camera is out of commission right now.


----------



## biglynch

fun in the bath led to reckless shaving... hurry up and grow back beard!


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> fun in the bath led to reckless shaving... hurry up and grow back beard!



definitely very handsome either way...but FACE HAIR....YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> This is as naked as I'll get: picking weeds at the lake, with some booze in my hand. It's from last summer, since my camera is out of commission right now.



Your tattoos still = teh awesomeness

So glad you've decided to grace us with your presence again

and I'm so proud of you for taking your education by the balls


----------



## seagirl

rellis10 said:


> Hope y'all enjoy my newest pic whoring exploit...


from a while ago... but i* LOVE* this picture. damn (;


----------



## rellis10

seagirl said:


> from a while ago... but i* LOVE* this picture. damn (;



Well thank you very much :happy:


----------



## mischel

Housten we have a problem with the shower .
A fat guy got stuck!





Naaaaaaaaa, just a joke (yet)^^. I had to go further to the doors in order to click the camera button .

Well, i gotta have to bacon the narwhal now. It's near midnight in germany.


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> Your tattoos still = teh awesomeness
> 
> So glad you've decided to grace us with your presence again
> 
> and I'm so proud of you for taking your education by the balls



Thanks :happy:
Although, now I remember why I hated posting pics (and hardly ever did it), so it's time for this one to go.

Let's have a Chrono Trigger party. I'll dress up as Schala, and you can be Lavos shell, but don't you dare try to absorb me!!


----------



## ObiWantsU

Hm, okay, I give into peer pressure easily, I guess. Here comes the pw...


----------



## Mordecai

It's summer and it is too darned hot.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Thanks :happy:
> Although, now I remember why I hated posting pics (and hardly ever did it), so it's time for this one to go.
> 
> Let's have a Chrono Trigger party. I'll dress up as Schala, and you can be Lavos shell, but don't you dare try to absorb me!!



C'mon now, Lavos? You know me better than that.

The only pudgy bastard I should be portraying in a Chrono Trigger live action roleplay is Robo... or Ozzie.

If you were Schala, the second marriage proposal of your life would be imminent as would your current husband's fist upon my face.


----------



## ConnieLynn

biglynch said:


> fun in the bath led to reckless shaving... hurry up and grow back beard!



I think you look lovely without the beard -- all the better to focus on your beautiful eyes, plus I just realized that you have awesome brows.

Now I feel somewhat like a pervy old lady : )


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Thanks :happy:
> Although, now I remember why I hated posting pics (and hardly ever did it), so it's time for this one to go.
> 
> Let's have a Chrono Trigger party. I'll dress up as Schala, and you can be Lavos shell, but don't you dare try to absorb me!!



taking it down?! and i was ready to post some of my own for you...


----------



## Melian

You can still do that....

And NG: ok, put on your Ozzie pants (on your head, of course) and let's get to some confused-ass banging


----------



## biglynch

ConnieLynn said:


> I think you look lovely without the beard -- all the better to focus on your beautiful eyes, plus I just realized that you have awesome brows.
> 
> Now I feel somewhat like a pervy old lady : )



my face feels naked, so its on its way back. Also you are the second person in a week to mention my brows  As far as i can remember they have never been spotted befor now. 

pervy (*** edit) ladies seem pretty cool in my book : )


----------



## mischel

Well, i love trying to do some pictures out of the normal stuff .


----------



## Sasquatch!

Omg My Eyes!!! Aaaargh


----------



## mischel

Sasquatch! said:


> Omg My Eyes!!! Aaaargh



Sasquatch, thanks for your comment. I deleted the picture.
I didnt want to make the girls feel bad, a guy like you must know when a picture is not beautiful enough.


----------



## HDANGEL15

mischel said:


> Sasquatch, thanks for your comment. I deleted the picture.
> I didnt want to make the girls feel bad, a guy like you must know when a picture is not beautiful enough.



*wtf does he KNOW???????? 

women KNOW beauty *


----------



## FishCharming

mischel said:


> Sasquatch, thanks for your comment. I deleted the picture.
> I didnt want to make the girls feel bad, a guy like you must know when a picture is not beautiful enough.



it's true. i pay sassy a consulting fee to pre-screen the internet for me. mine eyes may only behold that which is beatiful... which is why i demand moar lady pictures


----------



## theronin23

mischel said:


> Sasquatch, thanks for your comment. I deleted the picture.
> I didnt want to make the girls feel bad, a guy like you must know when a picture is not beautiful enough.



passive aggression is not so passive.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sassy has to pre-approve every man who desires to get between these thighs. It's a contractual obligation but it's for my own good. He has impeccable taste.

Oh and I know beauty and um....yeah...NO.


----------



## fritzi

biglynch said:


> fun in the bath led to reckless shaving... hurry up and grow back beard!





HDANGEL15 said:


> definitely very handsome either way...but FACE HAIR....YESSSSSSSSSSS



Definitely with beard! Gives you the Henry VIIIth look - slightly mean, a bit dangerous, but by far the sexiest king you islanders have ever had!


----------



## biglynch

fritzi said:


> Definitely with beard! Gives you the Henry VIIIth look - slightly mean, a bit dangerous, but by far the sexiest king you islanders have ever had!



Hahaha cool. I'm loving the Henry VIIIth link.


----------



## Mordecai

theronin23 said:


> passive aggression is not so passive.



I prefer passion-aggressive.


----------



## bigguy26m

I had an account a while back but I can't seem to access it anymore  Anyway, I thought I'd try posting some new pics.

edit: Sorry about how the pics scroll the screen or whatever. I didn't want to have double posts or anything. 

View attachment 2011-06-14 00-22-25.274.jpg


View attachment 2011-06-09 08-37-45.979.jpg


View attachment 2011-06-21 15-35-28.106.jpg


View attachment 2011-06-21 15-33-26.302.jpg


View attachment 2011-06-19 17-19-47.662.jpg


----------



## Sugarkitten7

hmmm not really naked, but as close as any pics i have.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

I so much love longhaired men! :happy:


----------



## samuraiscott

JulieD said:


> ok, so i was requested to post a nekked pic... and i know im an ssbbw, but im also an ffa and this is where i hang out...so if you dont like it...well...poo on you then! dont worry, It will be down in aprox 48 hours...if i remember to remove it



Julie, YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!! :bow::wubu:


----------



## BHMforBBW

Here goes...





































I have some face pics and some far more naughty shots, but didn't feel comfortable posting them here. 

I hope these are appreciated!


----------



## BHMforBBW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80N1bWXorag

Enjoy, and please comment on YouTube, directly.

Thanks!


----------



## rellis10

Havent posted for a little while so here's a recent one for everyone to enjoy


----------



## IszyStone

So many beautiful bellies!!!! :smitten:  :smitten: Thank you guys for the after work treat!!!!


----------



## lovelocs

BHMforBBW said:


> I hope these are appreciated!





rellis10 said:


> Havent posted for a little while so here's a recent one for everyone to enjoy



All I can say is 

View attachment bush baby.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lovelocs said:


> All I can say is




omg what the hell is that?! it's like a Lemar/Squirrel hybrid.:huh:


----------



## Rathkhan

HeavyDuty24 said:


> omg what the hell is that?! it's like a Lemar/Squirrel hybrid.:huh:









You do not know of the Tarsier?!?






Tarsier is not amused!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Rathkhan said:


> You do not know of the Tarsier?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarsier is not amused!




haha i have never heard of that thing.LOL i thought that pic was photoshopped or something.:huh:


----------



## daddyoh70

Nekkid, 'cept for my specs, but wait.... something's missing from this pic. Can you guess what it is? No cheating and going to the Lounge and checking the cross post either


----------



## ConnieLynn

Well piffle! I don't like games I can't play -- almost as much as I don't like being able to rep when I want 



daddyoh70 said:


> Nekkid, 'cept for my specs, but wait.... something's missing from this pic. Can you guess what it is? No cheating and going to the Lounge and checking the cross post either


----------



## WVMountainrear

daddyoh70 said:


> Nekkid, 'cept for my specs, but wait.... something's missing from this pic. Can you guess what it is? No cheating and going to the Lounge and checking the cross post either



You've trimmed up, I think...we're all entirely too close here, by the way. I shouldn't know that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i was gonna say you shaved your chest........*


----------



## ConnieLynn

lovelylady78 said:


> You've trimmed up, I think...we're all entirely too close here, by the way. I shouldn't know that.



Too close is when you are assisting in the actual trimming


----------



## ConnieLynn

lovelocs said:


> All I can say is



That critter creeps me out. I even went exploring online to see if any 'cute' pictures existed, but the more I saw, the creepier it got!


----------



## FishCharming

just enjoying a little light reading 






my crotch? down there lies madness...


----------



## ManBeef

FishCharming said:


> just enjoying a little light reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my crotch? down there lies madness...



... !!!BOING!!!


----------



## ManBeef

IszyStone said:


> This is about as Nekkid as it gets.  Enjoy



Country roads WISH they had curves like this...:wubu:


----------



## ManBeef

366lbs of Manbeef y'all... Break out the silverware 

View attachment flub.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

ManBeef said:


> 366lbs of Manbeef y'all... Break out the silverware






FishCharming said:


> just enjoying a little light reading
> 
> my crotch? down there lies madness...



*WOW>>>>>>sweet way to start the day....thanks NEKID BOYS *

:eat2:


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> just enjoying a little light reading
> my crotch? down there lies madness...



Um, doesn't that crotch-cover belong to your daughter?

Still...holy fuck, I'd like to nail you. :smitten:


----------



## samuraiscott

IszyStone said:


> This is about as Nekkid as it gets.  Enjoy



:wubu: You are Beautiful!


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Um, doesn't that crotch-cover belong to your daughter?
> 
> Still...holy fuck, I'd like to nail you. :smitten:




what my daughter doesn't know wont emotionally scar her 


and okay, i call big spoon!


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> and okay, i call big spoon!



We'll have to take turns, then. Big spoon gets to do all the best groping.


----------



## ManBeef

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WOW>>>>>>sweet way to start the day....thanks NEKID BOYS *
> 
> :eat2:



Pleasure


----------



## rockies32

Thundert said:


> Newbie here:



Lookin' good ThunderT


----------



## rockies32

IszyStone said:


> This is about as Nekkid as it gets.  Enjoy



Ummm, marry me?! lol lookin' hot!


----------



## IszyStone

samuraiscott said:


> :wubu: You are Beautiful!





ManBeef said:


> Country roads WISH they had curves like this...:wubu:


 
Thank you! I'm glad you guys like it.



rockies32 said:


> Ummm, marry me?! lol lookin' hot!


Sure, why not. And Thanks .


----------



## ManBeef

IszyStone said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you guys like it.
> 
> 
> Sure, why not. And Thanks .



No, thank you for melting my boxers with such liquid hot visual magma!!!
(Insert intense pelvic thrusting here)


----------



## rellis10

Ohai there...


----------



## Melian

rellis10 said:


> Ohai there...



I'm convinced that you don't own clothes.....


----------



## rellis10

Melian said:


> I'm convinced that you don't own clothes.....



Going to the shops can be a very... _interesting_ experience.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

IszyStone said:


> This is about as Nekkid as it gets.  Enjoy



I say, i say goddddddddddddddddddddd daaaaaaaaaaamn
(apologies for the Foghorn Leghorn impression)


----------



## seagirl

rellis10 said:


> Ohai there...





oh my. i think the world would be a better place if you didn't own clothes


----------



## fatsweethobbit

cant stay behind..ok not my best pic..tired and stuf 







wil post some better one soon


----------



## MrBob

Ok, don't know if these qualify as sexy but they're certainly naked! For your viewing pleasure :-


----------



## rockies32

Zowie said:


> Since the 'picking of asses' was discussed today... I'm taking back the boards, baby.



Just saw this three months later but looking goooooooooddd!!


----------



## roundrevelry

IzzyStone, absolutely stunning!

My contribution...


----------



## fatsweethobbit

Only the shorts still on  haha
and i was asleep..my gf made this picture.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Yes, I took that picture and yes that dog is offended because I was interrupting her nap-time.


----------



## Magusz

This topic need more pics, i'll try to help a little


----------



## KingBoo

Look Assley


----------



## NyGiant

Its been awhile since I posted so I will give it a shot I hope I am welcomed back 

View attachment get-attachment1.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Just being cheeky throughout the nekkid threads..


----------



## NyGiant

@onewickedangel maybe my post wasn't nekkid enough but nice behind from behind by the way lol


----------



## theronin23

OneWickedAngel said:


> Just being cheeky throughout the nekkid threads..




...../want, /Want, /WANT!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Ohai there...


You KNOW what I'm thinking!



MrBob said:


> Ok, don't know if these qualify as sexy but they're certainly naked! For your viewing pleasure :-


Fear not, my viewing is quite pleasured.



roundrevelry said:


> My contribution...


Your contribution contributes to my happy smiles.



fatsweethobbit said:


> Only the shorts still on  haha
> and i was asleep..my gf made this picture.


Aww, what a sweet shot!



Magusz said:


> This topic need more pics, i'll try to help a little


Your help is much appreciated!



NyGiant said:


> Its been awhile since I posted so I will give it a shot I hope I am welcomed back


When you're posting nekkid pics, you're always welcomed back! 

Much thanks for the plentiful eye candy, gents! :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

NyGiant said:


> @onewickedangel maybe my post wasn't nekkid enough but nice behind from behind by the way lol


Were you any more nekkid and the mods may have had a conniption! You're doing just fine!



theronin23 said:


> ...../want, /Want, /WANT!!!


Huh? Whasdatchoosay Ronin?  

Thanks gentlemen :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

OneWickedAngel said:


> Just being cheeky throughout the nekkid threads.. ​



I'll take some whipped cream on the side with that chocolate sundae 

Sexy as always!

PS - I'm learning my lesson, Zowie. I accidentally reposted the image and edited to snip it.


----------



## analikesyourface

NyGiant said:


> Its been awhile since I posted so I will give it a shot I hope I am welcomed back



Why hello there


----------



## NyGiant

analikesyourface said:


> Why hello there


why hello to you to beautiful


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> Just being cheeky throughout the nekkid threads.. ​



Wow!!! Cheeky=:smitten::wubu:

I think my chest hair is starting to grow back!!!


----------



## Zowie

OneWickedAngel said:


> Just being cheeky throughout the nekkid threads..
> [/IMG]​



Goodmorning, city! I wish I lived in a place like this so I could bare my bits to the world. 



Ninja Glutton said:


> PS - I'm learning my lesson, Zowie. I accidentally reposted the image and edited to snip it.



Hell. Yes. *fist bumps*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'll take some whipped cream on the side with that chocolate sundae
> 
> Sexy as always!


I just bet you would!  Thank you NG!



daddyoh70 said:


> Wow!!! Cheeky=:smitten::wubu:
> 
> I think my chest hair is starting to grow back!!!


Thanks DaddyOh! Mmm, just enough hair there to pique my grazing instincts! 




Zowie said:


> Goodmorning, city! I wish I lived in a place like this so I could bare my bits to the world.


It helps immensely if the place you're baring your bits to is a) several stories up b) very early in the morning and c) it's not the city you actually live in, 

Of course quite a few of you know me well enough to know none of the above would have deterred me from dropping trou in any case 

LMAO!


----------



## ManBeef

OneWickedAngel said:


> Just being cheeky throughout the nekkid threads..



Popped my boxer button... Boing


----------



## Carl1h

It's really hard to post this without a paragraph of disclaimers, but here it is, my first and likely last contribution to the nekkid pics thread.


----------



## theronin23

No disclaimers needed. You're naked with a ukulele, possibly under the influence. That's EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT to me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Just being cheeky throughout the nekkid threads.. ​


*
BEAUTIFUL AND OUTRAGEOUS AS ALWAYS OWA :bow:*



NyGiant said:


> Its been awhile since I posted so I will give it a shot I hope I am welcomed back



*as I TOLD yA NYG....You are always welcome here....keep coming back and posting *



daddyoh70 said:


> Wow!!! Cheeky=:smitten::wubu:
> 
> I think my chest hair is starting to grow back!!!


*
looking loverly as always ((DaddyOhh))* :kiss2:



Carl1h said:


> It's really hard to post this without a paragraph of disclaimers, but here it is, my first and likely last contribution to the nekkid pics thread.



*all good in the neighborhood.....nothing wrong w/nekid uke pics  

don't make it your last!!!! *


----------



## CastingPearls

Carl1h said:


> It's really hard to post this without a paragraph of disclaimers, but here it is, my first and likely last contribution to the nekkid pics thread.





theronin23 said:


> No disclaimers needed. You're naked with a ukulele, possibly under the influence. That's EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT to me.



That's not a mandolin?


----------



## Carl1h

CastingPearls said:


> That's not a mandolin?



You mean I could get away with claiming I had a mandolin when I only have a ukulele?


----------



## Yakatori

Carl1h said:


> "_You mean I could get away with claiming I had a mandolin when I only have a ukulele?_"


It's not about as much coverage each instrument affords as how strategically you choose to position it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ManBeef said:


> Popped my boxer button... Boing



Why Manbeef! That has to be the most sophisticated expression of lust I've ever read from you! I'm honored! :kiss2:



Carl1h said:


> It's really hard to post this without a paragraph of disclaimers, but here it is, my first and likely last contribution to the nekkid pics thread.


I like the way you party!  Please contribute more!



theronin23 said:


> No disclaimers needed. You're naked with a ukulele, possibly under the influence. That's EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT to me.


Listen to Ronin, I like the way he parties!:wubu:



HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> BEAUTIFUL AND OUTRAGEOUS AS ALWAYS OWA :bow:*



Why thank you Harley, I aim to tease!!! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I try to be more of a healthy eater, but I'm going to take a cue from NewYorkGiant. So no McDo for me, it's all fruit and veggies :-D


At first, from a recommendation from a friend of mine, this seemed like a good idea





By this time it was too late to turn back. 




Not a good idea at all :-(


----------



## theronin23

CastingPearls said:


> That's not a mandolin?



Mandolin's got 6 double strings. Uke has 4 strings. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I try to be more of a healthy eater, but I'm going to take a cue from NewYorkGiant. So no McDo for me, it's all fruit and veggies :-D



....Hozay deep throating a zucchini. I don't know whether to be disgusted, or jealous of the zucchini.


----------



## ManBeef

OneWickedAngel said:


> Why Manbeef! That has to be the most sophisticated expression of lust I've ever read from you! I'm honored!:kiss2:



What can I say? I ooze verbal romance. Must I contain this fire that burns deep in my loins or even extinguish it? I SAY NAY! Let it set a blaze to my elastic waistband!!! I MOAN NOW!


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I try to be more of a healthy eater, but I'm going to take a cue from NewYorkGiant. So no McDo for me, it's all fruit and veggies :-D



Take me right now... in a manly fashion :smitten:


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I try to be more of a healthy eater, but I'm going to take a cue from NewYorkGiant. So no McDo for me, it's all fruit and veggies :-D



Bahahahahahahahaha.....

Now do a summer squash


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Bahahahahahahahaha.....
> 
> Now do a summer squash



You're impossible to please


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're impossible to please



Squash-in-the-butt would be a good start!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I try to be more of a healthy eater, but I'm going to take a cue from NewYorkGiant. So no McDo for me, it's all fruit and veggies :-D
> 
> 
> At first, from a recommendation from a friend of mine, this seemed like a good idea



Could've been worse. Could've been a ghost chili.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Squash-in-the-butt would be a good start!


 

Oh man. This is so rep-worthy but I have been denied. Haha.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I try to be more of a healthy eater, but I'm going to take a cue from NewYorkGiant. So no McDo for me, it's all fruit and veggies :-D
> 
> 
> At first, from a recommendation from a friend of mine, this seemed like a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By this time it was too late to turn back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good idea at all :-(





theronin23 said:


> ....Hozay deep throating a zucchini. I don't know whether to be disgusted, or jealous of the zucchini.





rellis10 said:


> Take me right now... in a manly fashion :smitten:





Melian said:


> Squash-in-the-butt would be a good start!



*Damn it all to Hades!!!! I cannot rep any of you!!!*


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> Squash-in-the-butt would be a good start!



That's a fun dinner conversation. 

"What's for dinner honey?"

"Steak, and sauteed summer squash."

"Ooo, summer squash, my favorite. Did you stop by the store?"

"No, I found it in the bathroom on the vanity of all places."

"....WHO WANTS PIZZA?!"


Say what you will about not being impressed, Melian. Hozay's got some skills. I'm suddenly beginning to realize how he can afford all those different pairs of fancy socks


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


> Say what you will about not being impressed, Melian. Hozay's got some skills. I'm suddenly beginning to realize how he can afford all those different pairs of fancy socks



He is a man of many hats, the majority of which are worn inside his ass.


----------



## KittyKitten

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I try to be more of a healthy eater, but I'm going to take a cue from NewYorkGiant. So no McDo for me, it's all fruit and veggies :-D
> 
> 
> At first, from a recommendation from a friend of mine, this seemed like a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By this time it was too late to turn back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good idea at all :-(





rellis10 said:


> Ohai there...





You guys are too hot!:happy::happy:


----------



## rellis10

happyface83 said:


> You guys are too hot!:happy::happy:



Too hot?! I guess we'll have to tone it down a bit then


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I try to be more of a healthy eater, but I'm going to take a cue from NewYorkGiant. So no McDo for me, it's all fruit and veggies :-D
> 
> 
> At first, from a recommendation from a friend of mine, this seemed like a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you all bright eyed and ready to explore a new lifestyle.
> 
> 
> By this time it was too late to turn back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got a little more than you bargained for, but like a trooper you carried on.
> 
> 
> Not a good idea at all :-(



This one begs the question, Are you upset at your lack of natural gag reflex and the possibility that you can't recollect where you aquired it, or is it the thought of where it has to go next in the logical proliferation of vegetable play time that has the look of concern and horror etched onto your countenance?


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much


----------



## theronin23

Ange d'être;1782024 said:


> I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much



You're not the only one who likes it so much XD


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Ange d'être;1782024 said:


> I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much



I'm reminded of Princess Leia. That is very much a good thing


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

theronin23 said:


> You're not the only one who likes it so much XD





ClockworkOrange said:


> I'm reminded of Princess Leia. That is very much a good thing



Thanks a lot guys :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

Ange d'être;1782024 said:


> I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much



Very Lovely



ClockworkOrange said:


> I'm reminded of Princess Leia. That is very much a good thing



Definitely seeing the Princess Leia angle


----------



## escapist

Ange d'être;1782024 said:


> I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much




 My brain just went blank...  :huh: :happy: :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ange d'être;1782024 said:


> I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much



I can see why, it is a very lovely picture.



ClockworkOrange said:


> I'm reminded of Princess Leia. That is very much a good thing



Agreed!


----------



## Rathkhan

Ange d'être;1782024 said:


> I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much



Oh the things I would do... so hot... want to touch the hiney.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Rathkhan said:


> Oh the things I would do... so hot... want to touch the *hiney.*



*do you really use that word...*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *do you really use that word...*



I can't speak for Rathkhan, but I can say that yes, I do.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *do you really use that word...*



hahahaa, you're awesome HD


----------



## roundrevelry

Alright I'm going to try again... these should hopefully meet the criteria and not be removed. lol


----------



## fatsweethobbit

Ange d'être;1782024 said:


> I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much



That is what i realy like! a cute face and a nice...real nice body!

I say you are so cute!


Greetings Hobbit (Netherlands) das ist mall super!


----------



## MrBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *do you really use that word...*



Made me think of this


----------



## WVMountainrear

MrBob said:


> Made me think of this



It always makes me think of this

And I've been known to actually use that word as well. Mostly in that exact juvenile, "want to touch" way.


----------



## Rathkhan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *do you really use that word...*



haha only in that exact context


----------



## biglynch

Ange d'être;1782024 said:


> I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much



so very hot!


----------



## dsenart

Ange d'être;1782024 said:


> I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much



I like it so much too!!


----------



## rellis10

Just me


----------



## Sinix

Ange d'être;1782024 said:


> I know, just webcam quality and actually I'm not totally naked - but I like it so much



Really nice pic!!


----------



## Deanna

I am going to regret this when my insomnia wears off.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Deanna said:


> I am going to regret this when my insomnia wears off.



Don't. These are beautiful pics of a beautiful woman. :bow:


----------



## Suireban

Deanna said:


> I am going to regret this when my insomnia wears off.



Very nice.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

@ Deanna, you look great just the way you are. 


Okay, my contribution to this thread:







Might post some more later


----------



## roundrevelry

SlightlyMorbid said:


> @ Deanna, you look great just the way you are.
> 
> 
> Okay, my contribution to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might post some more later



Wow. You're gorgeous! Please do post some more later. 

Where are all the beauties like you in my area? Not chasing chubbies the likes of me I suppose. lol


----------



## Suireban

SlightlyMorbid said:


> @ Deanna, you look great just the way you are.
> 
> 
> Okay, my contribution to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might post some more later



Absolutely lovely. Would love to see more.


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> Just me



Is it my imagination or you actually have a beard?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Boyfriend might take more while we're njoying our vacation or rather, he's enjoying me =p


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> Is it my imagination or you actually have a beard?



A little bit, but unfortunatly it goes tomorrow because I have another interview. Must be clean-shaven and presentable....and all that jazz  Hopefully you like that picture though :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

SlightlyMorbid said:


> @ Deanna, you look great just the way you are.
> 
> 
> Okay, my contribution to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might post some more later



while i do applaud the lovely effort you've made here i do feel the need to point out that this is the naked pic thread. so, for the sake of order, i am going to have to ask that you repost in a nudier fashion. thank you.


----------



## Rathkhan

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Boyfriend might take more while we're njoying our vacation or rather, he's enjoying me =p




Simply beautiful... wowzers!! Lucky, lucky man!  :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

SlightlyMorbid said:


> @ Deanna, you look great just the way you are.
> 
> 
> Okay, my contribution to this thread:
> 
> 
> Might post some more later





SlightlyMorbid said:


> Boyfriend might take more while we're njoying our vacation or rather, he's enjoying me =p



Very sexy and beautiful, and I have no problem with the amount of nakedness. Your boyfriend is a very lucky man.


----------



## Rathkhan

FishCharming said:


> while i do applaud the lovely effort you've made here i do feel the need to point out that this is the naked pic thread. so, for the sake of order, i am going to have to ask that you repost in a nudier fashion. thank you.



I do believe you have a very good point!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SlightlyMorbid said:


> @ Deanna, you look great just the way you are.
> 
> 
> Okay, my contribution to this thread:
> 
> Might post some more later



Your hair . . . it's different.


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> while i do applaud the lovely effort you've made here i do feel the need to point out that this is the naked pic thread. so, for the sake of order, i am going to have to ask that you repost in a nudier fashion. thank you.



I dare you to duplicate this picture, with or without the lingerie is entirely up to you.

You're welcome, ladies.


----------



## Broadside

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Boyfriend might take more while we're njoying our vacation or rather, he's enjoying me =p



-looks over his glasses-

Hrmm, a collar...

Makes the mind wander to kinky places.

Very nice pictures my dear.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> I dare you to duplicate this picture, with or without the lingerie is entirely up to you.
> 
> You're welcome, ladies.




challenge accepted!






since i'm lacking in both lingerie AND a fireplace this is the best you're going to get.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> challenge accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i'm lacking in both lingerie AND a fireplace this is the best you're going to get.



OMG UR SO HAWT :wubu::eat2::eat1::smitten::wubu: !!1!!

No joke Mr. Fish. I'd flash-fry you and have you with chips anyday. 


And Deanna, Rich, Morbid, you all look fantastic. 

Also, if one more of you quotes a picture, any picture, there'll be serious Canadian Rage.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> challenge accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i'm lacking in both lingerie AND a fireplace this is the best you're going to get.



I wish I hadn't repped you earlier.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wish I hadn't repped you earlier.



UGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! RAGE! IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> UGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! RAGE! IN YOUR FACE!



I quoted it so we can have fish's pale ass ALL OVER THIS PAGE!!! and because in reality, I know you love when people quote pictures. LOVE IT!! Like you love the marshmallow dragon!


----------



## Zowie




----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Your hair . . . it's different.


*snickers*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


>



YES!!!!!!!!! Everyone revel, in the beauty that is! THE MARSHMALLOW DRAGON!!!!!!!!


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> challenge accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i'm lacking in both lingerie AND a fireplace this is the best you're going to get.



Omg Fish!! Your walls...they are so...bare :huh:


----------



## Zowie

Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



. . . MY MY, your wall is so . . . green.


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



the only thing to do now, zoe, is a side by side shot!

and it's true, you have a great ass!:wubu:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Sank yuu for all the compliments.

LOL @ Fishcharming: You miss the pout of your lips and that 'psst, so hot' finger on your buttcheek xD

Dunno about fully nekkid pics but I'm sure my man can figure something out =P

@ Hozay: It's called hairdye =P


@ Zowie: Doin' it right.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> challenge accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i'm lacking in both lingerie AND a fireplace this is the best you're going to get.



Why aren't there more hot, naked guys like you where I live?? I so sad.
 :eat1: :eat2: Here's the trifecta for you, baby.



Zowie said:


>



I'm assuming you had this shit saved somewhere....this is not the way to start the workday. Projectile vomiting is never the way.



Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



Forgiven.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> I'm assuming you had this shit saved somewhere....this is not the way to start the workday. Projectile vomiting is never the way.


*
seriously what is wrong with you people....HOZAY? ZOE?....cut that shit out....

hitting the DISLIKE BUTTON x10*


----------



## roundrevelry

Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



 You get the prize for coolest kid. Beautiful.


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> I'm assuming you had this shit saved somewhere....this is not the way to start the workday. Projectile vomiting is never the way.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> seriously what is wrong with you people....HOZAY? ZOE?....cut that shit out....
> 
> hitting the DISLIKE BUTTON x10*



HAHAHA, I laughed so much when I was posting it, my roommate came running to see what was wrong. 

And he's easy to find, there's like 6 threads to his name.


----------



## biglynch

ASS! lots of awesome ASS! nice job ladies.


----------



## Broadside

Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



Too bad you left your glasses off. 

Oh well, at least the spank bank deposit has been lucrative today.


----------



## plumpmygut

My favorite place. My couch. 

View attachment 143950.jpg


----------



## Anjula

It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it 



buziaki, Anju


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> 
> 
> buziaki, Anju



You...are....stunning. There is absolutely nothing not to like about you. :wubu:


----------



## theronin23

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> 
> buziaki, Anju





Anjula...the only words I have are Get, Over, Here, and NOW. lol


----------



## FishCharming

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> buziaki, Anju





rellis10 said:


> You...are....stunning. There is absolutely nothing not to like about you. :wubu:





theronin23 said:


> Anjula...the only words I have are Get, Over, Here, and NOW. lol



why cant i see the pics?!


----------



## rellis10

FishCharming said:


> why cant i see the pics?!



You are not worthy!


----------



## Broadside

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> 
> buziaki, Anju



Hope no more! I like it! ...WOW.

This is the reason women get men to do anything they want.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Broadside said:


> This is the reason women get men to do anything they want.



A vagina?


----------



## FishCharming

rellis10 said:


> You are not worthy!



now i see them! i really like your hair that color!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> You...are....stunning. There is absolutely nothing not to like about you. :wubu:



She'll talk shit about you Polish and laugh about it because you can't understand. She's sneaky as shit. :-D


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



I miss your ass . . . :-( come back.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She'll talk shit about you Polish and laugh about it because you can't understand. She's sneaky as shit. :-D



A little bit of sneak isnt a bad thing... keeps things exciting


----------



## escapist

All I can say are there a few FFA's here I'd love to tuck under my belly and have fun with :wubu: :happy: Nice Pics


----------



## BChunky

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> 
> buziaki, Anju



You look great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

escapist said:


> All I can say are there a few FFA's here I'd love to tuck under my belly and have fun with :wubu: :happy: Nice Pics



but dude, you get all the FFA snatch, leave the women of the board for the other guys. 

Greedy . . .


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> but dude, you get all the FFA snatch, leave the women of the board for the other guys.
> 
> Greedy . . .



'Cause you know what really makes me want to give it up to a guy? Being called "snatch." If you threw in the word "fishy," there's no way I'd be able to resist.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



Wowie, Zowie!! While my pref normally is for someone three times your size, you are incredibly cute (and with a nice round tush to match your dreamy eyes!). :smitten:


----------



## Rathkhan

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> 
> buziaki, Anju



Wow... I absolutely like it! I like it quite a bit... I'd go so far as to say I like it enough to... well I like it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> 'Cause you know what really makes me want to give it up to a guy? Being called "snatch." If you threw in the word "fishy," there's no way I'd be able to resist.



give me your fishy snatch?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> give me your fishy snatch?



TAKE ME!! :wubu:


----------



## Paquito

Favorite pillow.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> Favorite pillow.


You have the cutest feet. hee hee


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> You have the cutest feet. hee hee



I'M SUPPOSED TO BE SEXY


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

believe in it!


Trying to look dainty!






also, this is my favorite thing to do right when I get home. Take my pants off.


----------



## roundrevelry

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> buziaki, Anju



We're not worthy, we're not worthy! :bow:


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Favorite pillow.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> believe in it!
> Trying to look dainty!
> also, this is my favorite thing to do right when I get home. Take my pants off.



Mexican Churro, Mexican Eagle... I can't decide which one I like most. On one hand, that pillow... on the other, the lack of socks...


----------



## Amaranthine

What the hell is with all these beds? Don't people realize the floor is so much classier? Seriously, people.


----------



## roundrevelry

Amaranthine said:


> What the hell is with all these beds? Don't people realize the floor is so much classier? Seriously, people.



Very nice! You ladies are really going above and beyond sexy in this thread as of late.


----------



## theronin23

I want assist points on ALL this sexiness. This is only because I dared fish to copy it. ...and if I had a way to, I'd do it too. Maybe I shall at some point in the near future. hmm....


----------



## Melian

Paquito said:


> Favorite pillow.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> believe in it!
> 
> Trying to look dainty!
> also, this is my favorite thing to do right when I get home. Take my pants off.





Amaranthine said:


> What the hell is with all these beds? Don't people realize the floor is so much classier? Seriously, people.



Bahahahaha....I don't know what to say first. I love you guys.


----------



## Riller

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> 
> buziaki, Anju



Wow...:bow:...amazing pics...


----------



## Rathkhan

Amaranthine said:


> What the hell is with all these beds? Don't people realize the floor is so much classier? Seriously, people.



I don't care where you do it, as long as you do it. Damn you look sexy as hell!:smitten:


----------



## Magusz

I really like to see some action in this Topic!
Amazing pics, girls!!


----------



## mischel

Melian said:


> Bahahahaha....I don't know what to say first. I love you guys.



Holy god of industrial music... i'm SO waiting for you to contribute!


----------



## Melian

mischel said:


> Holy god of industrial music... i'm SO waiting for you to contribute!



NOPE.

Hahahahaha 

(I barely ever post _clothed_ pics)


----------



## mischel

Melian said:


> NOPE.
> 
> Hahahahaha
> 
> (I barely ever post _clothed_ pics)



I had to think about this...
But it's ok, i love every one of your clothed pics .


----------



## rellis10

Late to the party, but here nonetheless  ...


----------



## roundrevelry

This is getting ridiculous! Which means I may have to hop on the band wagon soon.


----------



## FishCharming

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> 
> 
> buziaki, Anju



Anjula, you are stunning! There is not a single thing about you that i don't like


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> 
> (gorzalka)
> 
> buziaki, Anju



aleks, you are so retardedly sexy, I shoot fireworks out of my ass every time I look at a picture of you. It's like new years every day.


----------



## Esther




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 

YOU ARE MY HERO!!!

(I am also now shooting fireworks out of my ass)


----------



## FishCharming

esther, YOU'RE AMAZING :wubu::wubu:


----------



## roundrevelry

Holy hell esther... never has fur looked so amazing! :wubu:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Esther said:


>



You looking good right meow


----------



## escapist

esther, your look'n like the hot Bride of a 400 lb chunky Conan.

...huh, like this?







Very Nice


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ESTHER.....really beautiful photos......way JELLIE of the youth on board....but its allllll GOOOOOOOOOOD


figure i owe another sweet bed shot* 

View attachment wendybed1.jpg


----------



## roundrevelry

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ESTHER.....really beautiful photos......way JELLIE of the youth on board....but its allllll GOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> 
> figure i owe another sweet bed shot*



Don't be jellie. Your photo has produced no less drool from me than any of the others. Jelly would be more appropriate as I'd like to spread some on you and... :blush:

This thread has left me flat out of rep so I'm afraid you get an IOU Angel.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ESTHER.....really beautiful photos......way JELLIE of the youth on board....but its allllll GOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> 
> figure i owe another sweet bed shot*



I'd like to ride YOUR bike ;-)


----------



## Lil BigginZ

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ESTHER.....really beautiful photos......way JELLIE of the youth on board....but its allllll GOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> 
> figure i owe another sweet bed shot*


 WOWzers:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15

roundrevelry said:


> Don't be jellie. Your photo has produced no less drool from me than any of the others. Jelly would be more appropriate as I'd like to spread some on you and... :blush:
> 
> This thread has left me flat out of rep so I'm afraid you get an IOU Angel.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'd like to ride YOUR bike ;-)





Lil BigginZ said:


> WOWzers:smitten:



*awwww geee....shucks guys......thanks for the FEEDBACK *


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ESTHER.....really beautiful photos......way JELLIE of the youth on board....but its allllll GOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> 
> figure i owe another sweet bed shot*



you have wonderful assets HD


----------



## BigWheels

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ESTHER.....really beautiful photos......way JELLIE of the youth on board....but its allllll GOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> 
> figure i owe another sweet bed shot*



WOW! :bow:


----------



## BigWheels

Amaranthine said:


> What the hell is with all these beds? Don't people realize the floor is so much classier? Seriously, people.



:bow:OMG!!!


----------



## BigWheels

I so need someone to take pics of me for this. I am WAY too much man to not be included!

GRRRR... damn my lack of friends up here in this state!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

BigWheels said:


> I so need someone to take pics of me for this. I am WAY too much man to not be included!
> 
> GRRRR... damn my lack of friends up here in this state!



All you gotta do is get a camera with a timer and just run and dive to your spot before it goes off.


----------



## JulieD

Lil BigginZ said:


> All you gotta do is get a camera with a timer and just run and dive to your spot before it goes off.



And where is your pic? Hmmm??


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JulieD said:


> And where is your pic? Hmmm??



I'm waiting for my moment.

I have a house full of people I gotta work around and a room with no door lol


----------



## Anjula

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ESTHER.....really beautiful photos......way JELLIE of the youth on board....but its allllll GOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> 
> figure i owe another sweet bed shot*




of course you look sexy and great and everything but I will leave it to guys what I wanna say is that I totally love your socks  and I want your butt


----------



## Rathkhan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ESTHER.....really beautiful photos......way JELLIE of the youth on board....but its allllll GOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> 
> figure i owe another sweet bed shot*



Wowzers!!  now that you've made My morning a little harder... heh. Damn, very sexy!!


----------



## jestemhardkorem

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ESTHER.....really beautiful photos......way JELLIE of the youth on board....but its allllll GOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> 
> figure i owe another sweet bed shot*


WOW:wubu::smitten::bow:


----------



## Broadside

Geeze, with all the nekkidness around here I must say I'm half considering posting something risque...

BTW ladies, absolutely breathtaking, women like you are what make me want to get up in the morning. Pun intended.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Just what women love, hearing about random men's erections. El oh el!! I'm so hard, I'm on a MENSA test.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HDANGEL15 said:


> figure i owe another sweet bed shot



Butt + tattoo = awesome pic


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Just what women love, hearing about random men's erections. El oh el!! I'm so hard, I'm on a MENSA test.



Hahahaha. Right?!

On that note, Esther, my vaginal secretions increased dramatically when I looked at your pics. Particularly the crotchal region. :eat1:


----------



## Broadside

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Just what women love, hearing about random men's erections. El oh el!! I'm so hard, I'm on a MENSA test.



Beats the hell out of "you make me as flaccid as a discarded banana peel."


----------



## Zowie

Everyone here just floods my basement.


----------



## Broadside

That's the spirit!


----------



## theronin23

Zowie said:


> Everyone here just floods my basement.



Nice callback.


----------



## djudex

THE WOMEN IN THIS THREAD HAVE MADE MY MIGHTY SEXING DEVICE ENGORGED WITH SWEET, TENDER AWESOMENESS!!!!


Oh wait....I just really have to pee. nvm


----------



## biglynch

ok bandwagon Im jumping on... also Im hopping it will encourage the awesome ladies to keep posting pics.


----------



## meowimacat344

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> believe in it!
> 
> 
> Trying to look dainty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, this is my favorite thing to do right when I get home. Take my pants off.



there's no better feeling than getting home after a long day and getting nakey!


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> THE WOMEN IN THIS THREAD HAVE MADE MY MIGHTY SEXING DEVICE ENGORGED WITH SWEET, TENDER AWESOMENESS!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh wait....I just really have to pee. nvm



Capital...LOL........................


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> you have wonderful assets HD





BigWheels said:


> WOW! :bow:





Anjula said:


> of course you look sexy and great and everything but I will leave it to guys what I wanna say is that I totally love your socks  and I want your butt





Rathkhan said:


> Wowzers!!  now that you've made My morning a little harder... heh. Damn, very sexy!!





jestemhardkorem said:


> WOW:wubu::smitten::bow:





Ninja Glutton said:


> Butt + tattoo = awesome pic


*
all i can say is WOW..thanks for the appreciation...I am surprised to see the folks on DIMS seem to love *ASSetts* far more then tittys....but it's all good*


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> all i can say is WOW..thanks for the appreciation...I am surprised to see the folks on DIMS seem to love *ASSetts* far more then tittys....but it's all good*



i'm a total assman.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> believe in it!
> 
> 
> also, this is my favorite thing to do right when I get home. Take my pants off.


*
where are the amazing socks of HOZAY??????*


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> You...are....stunning. There is absolutely nothing not to like about you. :wubu:





theronin23 said:


> Anjula...the only words I have are Get, Over, Here, and NOW. lol





Broadside said:


> Hope no more! I like it! ...WOW.
> 
> This is the reason women get men to do anything they want.





BChunky said:


> You look great. Thanks for sharing





Rathkhan said:


> Wow... I absolutely like it! I like it quite a bit... I'd go so far as to say I like it enough to... well I like it!





roundrevelry said:


> We're not worthy, we're not worthy! :bow:





Riller said:


> Wow...:bow:...amazing pics...





FishCharming said:


> Anjula, you are stunning! There is not a single thing about you that i don't like




thank you guys!


----------



## hellraiser

Anjula said:


> It has been a while since my last sexy pic...hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> buziaki, Anju



in the words of herbert the pervert "sweet jesus" lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> all i can say is WOW..thanks for the appreciation...I am surprised to see the folks on DIMS seem to love *ASSetts* far more then tittys....but it's all good*



Always have been, always will be an assman.

Definitely appreciating yours


----------



## Mordecai

Well hello all you nude folks!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Thank GOD I'm home again

<__< Boyfriend accidentally killed the internet dead at the vacation house, but we're home again, safe and sound.

Last picture:


----------



## FishCharming

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Thank GOD I'm home again
> 
> <__< Boyfriend accidentally killed the internet dead at the vacation house, but we're home again, safe and sound.
> 
> Last picture:



yay, new pose! i'll put mine up tomorrow! you're an inspiration


----------



## biglynch

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Thank GOD I'm home again
> 
> <__< Boyfriend accidentally killed the internet dead at the vacation house, but we're home again, safe and sound.
> 
> Last picture:



arg you are way to hot missy


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Thank GOD I'm home again
> 
> <__< Boyfriend accidentally killed the internet dead at the vacation house, but we're home again, safe and sound.
> 
> Last picture:



oh SHIT!!!  LOOK AT THE FIREPLACE!!! VERY nice.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

FishCharming said:


> yay, new pose! i'll put mine up tomorrow! you're an inspiration



You better put a bra and thong on to match, or a kinky tophat xD


----------



## FishCharming

SlightlyMorbid said:


> You better put a bra and thong on to match, or a kinky tophat xD



as i mentioned before, this is the naked thread. and screw top hats! i'll wear a fez, fezes are cool...


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

FishCharming said:


> as i mentioned before, this is the naked thread. and screw top hats! i'll wear a fez, fezes are cool...



That works too o.o;


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Thank GOD I'm home again
> 
> <__< Boyfriend accidentally killed the internet dead at the vacation house, but we're home again, safe and sound.



That's some pretty ornate underwear.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

I know this isn't me...fully naked, but it's a start. I've never done anything like this, I may post more. These are Asian theme photos. 

View attachment Geisha.jpg


View attachment Geisha 2.jpg


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> as i mentioned before, this is the naked thread. and screw top hats! i'll wear a fez, fezes are cool...


----------



## fatsweethobbit

Amaranthine said:


> What the hell is with all these beds? Don't people realize the floor is so much classier? Seriously, people.



Floortastic  Nice nice picture mysterious face.


----------



## fatsweethobbit

Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



Wow nice body..i think the glasses on make you even more hotter


----------



## FishCharming

fatsweethobbit said:


> Wow nice body..i think the glasses on make you even more hotter



just nice body? what about her face??? Her face is so beautiful it causes tsunamis when she smiles but you only comment about her body?!?! and her glasses! you like her glasses because they cover up her face, is that it?!?!?!?! Zowie is not just a national treasure but a continental one and this sort of back handed hostility cannot be tolerated! this is war, sir. war. 

she does have a great ass though doesn't she?


----------



## roundrevelry

SerenityValkyrie said:


> I know this isn't me...fully naked, but it's a start. I've never done anything like this, I may post more. These are Asian theme photos.



Lovely hair and back.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> just nice body? what about her face??? Her face is so beautiful it causes tsunamis when she smiles but you only comment about her body?!?! and her glasses! you like her glasses because they cover up her face, is that it?!?!?!?! Zowie is not just a national treasure but a continental one and this sort of back handed hostility cannot be tolerated! this is war, sir. war.
> 
> she does have a great ass though doesn't she?



Awww Fish, you're my favourite White Knight. :wubu::wubu::wubu: I just caused a few tsunamis reading this!

And thanks, Hobbit!


----------



## fatsweethobbit

FishCharming said:


> just nice body? what about her face??? Her face is so beautiful it causes tsunamis when she smiles but you only comment about her body?!?! and her glasses! you like her glasses because they cover up her face, is that it?!?!?!?! Zowie is not just a national treasure but a continental one and this sort of back handed hostility cannot be tolerated! this is war, sir. war.
> 
> she does have a great ass though doesn't she?



charming  

With body i also mean the face..all in general....No war peace shall reign.

Zowie...your a complete beauty..including the face


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> I just caused a few tsunamis reading this!



Be careful - with all that flooding, you might run into a mold problem.

EWWWW


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Melian said:


> Be careful - with all that flooding, you might run into a mold problem.
> 
> EWWWW



Blue Waffles ew.


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Be careful - with all that flooding, you might run into a mold problem.
> 
> EWWWW



My mold problem brings ALL the boys to the yard.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

On the floor with a shitty webcam and a hat, gotta keep it classy.


----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> On the floor with a shitty webcam and a hat, gotta keep it classy.
> http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa433/bigginzbb13/Snapshot_20110923_6.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> I see you have a "I heart Bacon" sticker going on back there. Coincidentally, I heart bacon too. Let's get it on.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> On the floor with a shitty webcam and a hat, gotta keep it classy.



fuckin' ay man. Take me now!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuckin' ay man. Take me now!





Zowie said:


> I see you have a "I heart Bacon" sticker going on back there. Coincidentally, I heart bacon too. Let's get it on.



:bow: I'm soooooo white though:doh:


Fuck the sun!


----------



## Goreki

I bags thirds!!


----------



## fatsweethobbit

almost naked...(it wil come soon  )


----------



## escapist

Zowie said:


> I see you have a "I heart Bacon" sticker going on back there. Coincidentally, I heart bacon too. Let's get it on.



I'm going to add that to an FPUA manual and sell it online! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

escapist said:


> I'm going to add that to an FPUA manual and sell it online! :happy:



What's a FUPA manual? El OH EL!!!!


----------



## escapist

*F*emale *P*ick-*u*p *A*rtist ....man your killing the joke, aka females don't need to be pick-up artist, all they have to do is say HI to most guys lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

escapist said:


> *F*emale *P*ick-*u*p *A*rtist ....man your killing the joke, aka females don't need to be pick-up artist, all they have to do is say HI to most guys lol.



Dude, you're killing my joke. FUPA! Not FPUA. FUPA . . . Never mind.


----------



## theronin23

Oh, that's what this thread was missing. Misogyny and talk of pick up artists.

double you tee eff


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> Oh, that's what this thread was missing. Misogyny and talk of pick up artists.
> 
> double you tee eff



I see you have a dislike of pick-up artists. Coincidentally, I do too. Let's get it on.


----------



## theronin23

Zowie said:


> I see you have a dislike of pick-up artists. Coincidentally, I do too. Let's get it on.



YES, finally, I'M IN! lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Less talky, MOAR pics!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lil BigginZ said:


> Less talky, MOAR pics!



You next, Z! Post up or shut up!


----------



## PaperZombie

NO PEEKING!!! 






I think I am the palest human ever.





Getting close...





Pardon the gawd awful webcam pics. :|


----------



## Lil BigginZ

OneWickedAngel said:


> You next, Z! Post up or shut up!



hahahah scroll up


----------



## analikesyourface

Jackoblangada said:


> I have to agree with you on that.
> 
> In fact, not too long ago, as I recall, a couple of women in Maine managed to overturn a conviction of public indecency on that very argument. Perhaps someone else remembers that story as well...
> 
> Should I cover up No-No-Badkitty?




I know this is from forever ago, but I was a part of that


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I posted this in the cleavage thread in the lounge. Figure I'd share it here as well. If anyone cares to take a gander.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted this in the cleavage thread in the lounge. Figure I'd share it here as well. If anyone cares to take a gander.



Ha. A gander.

Anyway, I took one and will now be creepy. :eat2::eat1:


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *......way JELLIE of the youth on board....but its allllll GOOOOOOOOOOD*


*

Everyone knows reposado is way better than plata blanca anyday.





HDANGEL15 said:



figure i owe another sweet bed shot

Click to expand...

*
Go away for a few weeks and look at what you miss. Great pic, very hot.


----------



## nico7_uk

Some pics from this year..Ive gained a bit since my last post.. 

View attachment Photo 10.jpg


View attachment Photo 102.jpg


View attachment Photo 25.jpg


View attachment Photo 5.jpg


View attachment Photo 90.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



That is a really great light in the corner. How many candle power?


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

PaperZombie said:


> NO PEEKING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am the palest human ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the gawd awful webcam pics. :|



I'm really liking this...:wubu:lol


----------



## Vageta

Ok this isnt nekkid but I hope its ok on this tread...


----------



## rellis10

I was in the mood to take some pics again (ok, I'm never really NOT in the mood  ) so here's a couple of new ones. Hope you like 

PS: The light quality isnt great, sorry about that.


----------



## Deanna

rellis10 said:


> I was in the mood to take some pics again (ok, I'm never really NOT in the mood  ) so here's a couple of new ones. Hope you like
> 
> PS: The light quality isnt great, sorry about that.



Hot _and_ artistic. :smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> I was in the mood to take some pics again (ok, I'm never really NOT in the mood  ) so here's a couple of new ones. Hope you like
> 
> PS: The light quality isnt great, sorry about that.



I...

Er...

Um... 

Oh boink it all to hades! You _KNOW_ what I'm thinking! :batting:


----------



## rellis10

Deanna said:


> Hot _and_ artistic. :smitten:



Well thank you very much :happy:



OneWickedAngel said:


> I...
> 
> Er...
> 
> Um...
> 
> Oh boink it all to hades! You _KNOW_ what I'm thinking! :batting:



That the lighting is awful and you don't like it at all?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> I...
> 
> Er...
> 
> Um...
> 
> Oh boink it all to hades! You _KNOW_ what I'm thinking! :batting:





rellis10 said:


> That the lighting is awful and you don't like it at all?



Why yes, that's exactly what I wasnotthinking, how'd ya know?!


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> I was in the mood to take some pics again (ok, I'm never really NOT in the mood  ) so here's a couple of new ones. Hope you like
> 
> PS: The light quality isnt great, sorry about that.



pic whore! very very very good looking


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> pic whore! very very very good looking



Are you complaining?


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> pic whore! very very very good looking





rellis10 said:


> Are you complaining?



Actually I think it was more like a command, in the imperative.


----------



## Anjula

i'm so bad


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> i'm so bad



He is a veeeeeery lucky guy


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> i'm so bad



But you are so good at it......


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> He is a veeeeeery lucky guy







Tad said:


> But you are so good at it......



thank you sir! :happy:


----------



## Deanna

Anjula said:


>



Creative pose :bow:


----------



## chicken legs

Anjula said:


> i'm so bad



Call me desensitized but I like your tub and you 2 should do some tub shoots.


----------



## Vageta

Anjula said:


> i'm so bad
> 
> Holy shit!
> 
> *Like


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anjula said:


> i'm so bad



A picture of beauty as always


----------



## Rathkhan

Anjula said:


> i'm so bad
> 
> http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb422/Anjuxx/IMG_1611.jpg?t=1318531858



wow.... Such a lucky dude...you are stunning!!


----------



## PaperZombie

Anjula said:


> i'm so bad



Lucky, lucky fella! You look good.


----------



## Anjula

Deanna said:


> Creative pose :bow:





chicken legs said:


> Call me desensitized but I like your tub and you 2 should do some tub shoots.



maybe I would start another BHM/FFA pic thread, so I will have your request in mind  I love taking pic so it's quite possible 



Vageta said:


> Anjula said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so bad
> 
> Holy shit!
> 
> *Like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninja Glutton said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of beauty as always
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rathkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow.... Such a lucky dude...you are stunning!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaperZombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky, lucky fella! You look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you guys very much!:bow:
Click to expand...


----------



## Anjula

Deanna said:


> Creative pose :bow:





chicken legs said:


> Call me desensitized but I like your tub and you 2 should do some tub shoots.



*maybe I would start another BHM/FFA pic thread, so I will have your request in mind  I love taking pic so it's quite possible *



Vageta said:


> Anjula said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!
> 
> *Like
Click to expand...




Ninja Glutton said:


> A picture of beauty as always





Rathkhan said:


> wow.... Such a lucky dude...you are stunning!!





PaperZombie said:


> Lucky, lucky fella! You look good.




thank you guys very much!:bow:


----------



## Rathkhan

Anjula said:


> *maybe I would start another BHM/FFA pic thread, so I will have your request in mind  I love taking pic so it's quite possible *



Yeah, I'd love to see more of you!


----------



## howitzerbelly

Zowie said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it. In COLOUR!



I Have not been on Dimensions in a long while, Please no more beautiful pictures like this my heart cant take it. :smitten:


----------



## rellis10

More of me.... again. My pic-whoring knows no bounds! 











Oh that poor cushion


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> More of me.... again. My pic-whoring knows no bounds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that poor cushion



om nom nom nom nom :eat1:

no me gusta, me encanta!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> More of me.... again. My pic-whoring knows no bounds!
> 
> _Oh that poor cushion_


I've never envied a cushion before 



Anjula said:


> om nom nom nom nom :eat1:
> 
> no me gusta, me encanta!


What she said! (en español también)


----------



## chicken legs

rellis10 said:


> More of me.... again. My pic-whoring knows no bounds!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that poor cushion



How youz doin


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> om nom nom nom nom :eat1:
> 
> no me gusta, me encanta!





OneWickedAngel said:


> I've never envied a cushion before
> 
> 
> What she said! (en español también)





chicken legs said:


> How youz doin



Haha, thank you ladies :bow: :happy:


----------



## chicken legs

rellis10 said:


> Haha, thank you ladies :bow: :happy:



I feel like a cougar..lol


----------



## mischel

That's a quite recent one 

I hate when my belly isn't in the right position as he should! .


----------



## Deanna

rellis10 said:


> More of me.... again. My pic-whoring knows no bounds!



You've been a bad whore ... and a good whore ...


----------



## Deanna

mischel said:


> I hate when my belly isn't in the right position as he should! .



Sexy pear shape :eat2:


----------



## rellis10

Deanna said:


> You've been a bad whore ... and a good whore ...



Why do i suddenly feel like i'm about to be punished in a very BDSM kind of way?  :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Why do i suddenly feel like i'm about to be punished in a very BDSM kind of way?  :blush:






*Someone called?*


----------



## chicken legs

mischel said:


> That's a quite recent one
> 
> I hate when my belly isn't in the right position as he should! .



It looks right to me


----------



## StarScream!

Figured I'd contribute. Hope you all like them.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

StarScream! said:


> Figured I'd contribute. Hope you all like them.



Darn image shack!! :sad:


----------



## StarScream!

OneWickedAngel said:


> Darn image shack!! :sad:



Grrr! Let's try this again!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

StarScream! said:


> Grrr! Let's try this again!



Sooo effin' sexy! 

But, you always are...


----------



## chicken legs

StarScream! said:


> Grrr! Let's try this again!



As Dora's Backpack says "Yum yum yum, Delicioso"


----------



## analikesyourface

StarScream! said:


> Grrr! Let's try this again!



Oh my. Sexy long hair, sexy body, AND AN ATTRACTIVE FACE? Whoa man. I didn't think that existed.


----------



## Treach

I suppose I'll contribute, although I am in general not good at looking sexy. 

View attachment IMG_20111026_231931.jpg


----------



## Deanna

Treach said:


> I suppose I'll contribute, although I am in general not good at looking sexy.



Delicious! Wow.


----------



## Anjula

Treach said:


> I suppose I'll contribute, although I am in general not good at looking sexy.



oh yes you are! very sexy and good looking!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Treach said:


> I suppose I'll contribute, although I am in general not good at looking sexy.



Damn out of rep. Sexy is in the eye of the beholder and I behold sexy. :kiss2:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Outta rep too.

Dead sexy you guys. Fucking. Dead. Sexy.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Treach said:


> I suppose I'll contribute, although I am in general not good at looking sexy.



Very yummy!


----------



## otherwhere

I call it blue steel lol 

View attachment sexy pose.jpg


View attachment chair 2.jpg


View attachment chair 1.jpg


----------



## Deanna

otherwhere said:


> I call it blue steel lol



Sexiness  

You men make it hard for me to get anything productive done.


----------



## Broadside

This board is so awesome. :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

Feeling pretty dapper, getting a shave to get ready and go out tonight so I thought I'd take a quick picture.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Feeling pretty dapper, getting a shave to get ready and go out tonight so I thought I'd take a quick picture.



*YOU ARE such an EVIL TEASE....mr geetar playing married man!!!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I was recently told I wasn't fat enough to be on this site. :-(

I know my pictures aren't grainy, taken in the dark, or in my mom's basement, but I try to look as decent as possible whenever possible. 

Getting ready to paint the town red, who's coming ladies?
(I've always liked my sideburns.)


----------



## Deanna

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was recently told I wasn't fat enough to be on this site. :-(



Nonsense. You're plenty chunky and yummy.

Though it's not the same without the thumbs up.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know my pictures aren't grainy, taken in the dark, or in my mom's basement, but I try to look as decent as possible whenever possible.
> 
> Getting ready to paint the town red, who's coming ladies?
> (I've always liked my sideburns.)


*LOOKING GREAT...and your sideburns ROCK*



Deanna said:


> Nonsense. You're plenty chunky and yummy.
> 
> Though it's not the same without the thumbs up.



*AGREED....could this be the sexier  HOZAY........hmmmmm*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YOU ARE such an EVIL TEASE....mr geetar playing married man!!!*



:happy::happy:

I'm not evil, but the rest of that could be considered accurate.


----------



## Treach

The last one went over better'n I could've hoped, so I took another for y'all today. Sorry if it's a bit MySpacey - I'm limited to my phones camera and I wanted a different angle (the pout is intentional because of the MySpaciness of it all) 

View attachment picpic.jpg


----------



## Anjula

Treach said:


> The last one went over better'n I could've hoped, so I took another for y'all today. Sorry if it's a bit MySpacey - I'm limited to my phones camera and I wanted a different angle (the pout is intentional because of the MySpaciness of it all)



I'm freakin in love with this cellulite. omigosh me WANNA yo


----------



## Treach

Anjula said:


> I'm freakin in love with this cellulite. omigosh me WANNA yo



Haha, thank you so much! That's a mighty nice compliment coming from such a beautiful woman!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Deanna said:


> Nonsense. You're plenty chunky and yummy.
> 
> Though it's not the same without the thumbs up.



Oh, how long have you been creeping here? I don't think I've posted a picture of my with a thumbs up in a while. I'll take THAT as a big compliment, and athank you!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *LOOKING GREAT...and your sideburns ROCK*
> 
> 
> 
> *AGREED....could this be the sexier  HOZAY........hmmmmm*


 And a thank you to you as well MA'AM!


----------



## rellis10

This place is so bad for my pic-whoring...


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> This place is so bad for my pic-whoring...



You said "bad," but I heard EXCELLENT. :happy:


----------



## analikesyourface

Treach said:


> The last one went over better'n I could've hoped, so I took another for y'all today. Sorry if it's a bit MySpacey - I'm limited to my phones camera and I wanted a different angle (the pout is intentional because of the MySpaciness of it all)




I'm just going to ignore the myspace lips and look at the general hotness of all of this... hehe :3


----------



## Treach

analikesyourface said:


> I'm just going to ignore the myspace lips and look at the general hotness of all of this... hehe :3



Haha thank you, and very well...next picture will be sans-Myspace-pout for you


----------



## halcyon

Anjula said:


> I'm freakin in love with this cellulite. omigosh me WANNA yo



I so agree with this comment ><


----------



## analikesyourface

Treach said:


> Haha thank you, and very well...next picture will be sans-Myspace-pout for you



Thank youuuu :3 Also, Anjula has a point. Cellulite? Yes pwease :3


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> You said "bad," but I heard EXCELLENT. :happy:



If you're hearing me type I think I need to check the locks


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> If you're hearing me type I think I need to check the locks



So literal today...


----------



## lynnrockabilly

Treach said:


> The last one went over better'n I could've hoped, so I took another for y'all today. Sorry if it's a bit MySpacey - I'm limited to my phones camera and I wanted a different angle (the pout is intentional because of the MySpaciness of it all)



This post was a great getting to know people starter for me, and your photos were quite handsome. Meow.


----------



## biglynch

well i did a few pics for a lady in london as she wanted them so i may aswell post some of them here too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> well i did a few pics for a lady in london as she wanted them so i may aswell post some of them here too.



from one fat man to another, very nice. But why do you look so scared in the second one?


----------



## Treach

Alright after this I promise I'll be done pic-whoring for awhile...I just got into the Halloween spirit tonight (and owed miss Ana a little somethin' somethin' sans-pout)

Also, I really need an actual camera for this sort of thing, haha. 

View attachment hween11.jpg


View attachment hween11_2.jpg


----------



## halcyon

biglynch said:


> well i did a few pics for a lady in london as she wanted them so i may aswell post some of them here too.



Hot! :bow:


----------



## fritzi

biglynch said:


> well i did a few pics for a lady in london as she wanted them so i may aswell post some of them here too.



Auughhh - Henry VIII as a teddy bear - how adorable! :wubu:


----------



## analikesyourface

Treach said:


> Alright after this I promise I'll be done pic-whoring for awhile...I just got into the Halloween spirit tonight (and owed miss Ana a little somethin' somethin' sans-pout)
> 
> Also, I really need an actual camera for this sort of thing, haha.




Yay  Don't be done pic whoring... hehe. And I approve of the sans-pout photo.


----------



## Treach

analikesyourface said:


> Yay  Don't be done pic whoring... hehe. And I approve of the sans-pout photo.



Well I hope so, I fought the urge to pout for you! Haha.


----------



## Anjula

biglynch said:


> well i did a few pics for a lady in london as she wanted them so i may aswell post some of them here too.



om nom nom nom nom :eat1:


----------



## georgiabbwlover

Awsome pic HD.Ty for sharing such a sexy body with us.


----------



## WomanlyHips

Treach said:


> I suppose I'll contribute, although I am in general not good at looking sexy.



...I respectfully disagree, you're pretty freaking attractive...


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm reposting this because it's absolutely my favorite pic I've ever taken of myself LOL


----------



## CGL1978

posted this on the other nekkid thread guess i will post it here too


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> I'm reposting this because it's absolutely my favorite pic I've ever taken of myself LOL



Whazzit say?


----------



## JenFromOC

MasterShake said:


> Whazzit say?



It's supposed to say something along the lines of "friends forever"


----------



## Bighairyman

Took this for someone. Thought I would share. Hope you all enjoy. 

View attachment mefordims.jpg


----------



## Deanna

CGL, amazing! And those tattoos ... wow

Bighairyman, sexy pose :eat2:


----------



## Bighairyman

Thank you bunches. I like posting stuff on here once in a while when I think it is good enough. 



Deanna said:


> CGL, amazing! And those tattoos ... wow
> 
> Bighairyman, sexy pose :eat2:


----------



## Deanna

Bighairyman said:


> Thank you bunches. I like posting stuff on here once in a while when I think it is good enough.



Always a treat 
:bow:


----------



## Rathkhan

JenFromOC said:


> I'm reposting this because it's absolutely my favorite pic I've ever taken of myself LOL





MasterShake said:


> Whazzit say?



Being fluent in Chinese, it says "Lusts for R'athkhan", or something slightly similar!  

tee hee


----------



## jestemhardkorem

:happy:


----------



## Anjula

jestemhardkorem said:


> :happy:



bu&#378;k&#281; poprosz&#281;


----------



## GentleSavage

As much skin as I'm willing to show now...


----------



## Never2fat4me

JenFromOC said:


> I'm reposting this because it's absolutely my favorite pic I've ever taken of myself LOL



It's as hot now as it was the first time! Thanks for sharing again. You are one sinfully sensuous delight.

Chris :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

GentleSavage said:


> As much skin as I'm willing to show now...



Cute :bow:


----------



## rellis10

I'm so addicted to pic whoring. Here's a couple more to enjoy


----------



## mimosa

Beautiful men on this thread. :wubu:


----------



## ex1976

Well being relatively new here I thought I would give this a go. Since I did not have recent pictures I had to take a few yesterday to post. Here I am as nekkid as I can be for this thread.


----------



## analikesyourface

rellis10 said:


> I'm so addicted to pic whoring. Here's a couple more to enjoy



I approve of this sort of pic whoring.
:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> I'm so addicted to pic whoring. Here's a couple more to enjoy


Dayum! Now we know what you look like from _that_ angle! I mean... er... um... well... yeah... :blush::batting:



ex1976 said:


> Well being relatively new here I thought I would give this a go. Since I did not have recent pictures I had to take a few yesterday to post. Here I am as nekkid as I can be for this thread.


That is about as nekkid as you can be without breaking the rules. :bow:


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dayum! Now we know what you look like from _that_ angle! I mean... er... um... well... yeah... :blush::batting:



Is there any angle you DONT know what I look like from?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Is there any angle you DONT know what I look like from?



Ahem, yes :batting:
But none are angles you can post here :blush:


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ahem, yes :batting:
> But none are angles you can post here :blush:



Why arent pictures from directly above my head allowed?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Why arent pictures from directly above my head allowed?



* GUFFAW | SNORT | CHOKE | SNICKER *

For the record - that angle was done by someone else on another pic thread.  
Not that the ladies would mind if it made a resurgence with you (HINT).
*And that was NOT a part of the angles I had in my mind anyway.*


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> * GUFFAW | SNORT | CHOKE | SNICKER *
> 
> For the record - that angle was done by someone else on another pic thread.
> Not that the ladies would mind if it made a resurgence with you (HINT).
> *And that was NOT a part of the angles I had in my mind anyway.*



I don't have a camera, only the webcam on my laptop.... and I'm not quite sure a clumsy oaf like me should be holding a laptop above my head for a picture


----------



## fritzi

GentleSavage said:


> As much skin as I'm willing to show now...



Pout .... I don't know why- but I think we deserve a lot more skin in your case!


----------



## mimosa

ex1976 said:


> Well being relatively new here I thought I would give this a go. Since I did not have recent pictures I had to take a few yesterday to post. Here I am as nekkid as I can be for this thread.



Welcome. :happy: Nice photos, darling.


----------



## ManBeef

My "spent a night with the boys playing beer pong && came home to shower the buzz away" pic 

View attachment LLL.jpg


----------



## analikesyourface

ManBeef said:


> My "spent a night with the boys playing beer pong && came home to shower the buzz away" pic



Quite adorable, even if you do look rather angry.


----------



## ManBeef

analikesyourface said:


> Quite adorable, even if you do look rather angry.



I was a tad mean muggin the phone. By the by, thankies very much lil lady :* I hope that e-kiss wasn't TOO forward. I kept dropping it trying to take that pic for y'all. LOL I actually called my phone a commie bastard && I don't even think it follows political views LMMFAO


----------



## analikesyourface

ManBeef said:


> I was a tad mean muggin the phone. By the by, thankies very much lil lady :* I hope that e-kiss wasn't TOO forward. I kept dropping it trying to take that pic for y'all. LOL I actually called my phone a commie bastard && I don't even think it follows political views LMMFAO



Poor cellular device! I think you should apologize, mister! 
And it's not too forward, e-kisses and actual kisses are quite different.


----------



## ManBeef

analikesyourface said:


> Poor cellular device! I think you should apologize, mister!
> And it's not too forward, e-kisses and actual kisses are quite different.



Idk... It was being pretty crappy to me by attempting suicide via leaps out of my hand. I'll consider it. && I'm glad. I thought the thought of me making out with my phone was gonna be an issue


----------



## samuraiscott

Sans shirt. 

View attachment Picture 007.jpg


----------



## analikesyourface

samuraiscott said:


> Sans shirt.



smile! You look very soft :3


----------



## samuraiscott

analikesyourface said:


> smile! You look very soft :3



I am soft


----------



## analikesyourface

samuraiscott said:


> I am soft



Yeah, but you're not smiling  You should hehe


----------



## CBV_5150




----------



## analikesyourface

CBV_5150 said:


>



Although you have a quite wonderful looking belly, I bet you have a very handsome face too  You should show it off


----------



## rellis10

*Looks at date since the last post* Yeah it's about time there was another post in here... call it an early Christmas present


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> *Looks at date since the last post* Yeah it's about time there was another post in here... call it an early Christmas present



A naked man wrapped in tinsel. I approve of this.


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> A naked man wrapped in tinsel. I approve of this.



Just don't unwrap me early, you'll spoil the surprise


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> *Looks at date since the last post* Yeah it's about time there was another post in here... call it an early Christmas present



Are you SURE Rick be cannot be added to my Amazon Wish List? :smitten: :blush:


----------



## WVMountainrear

OneWickedAngel said:


> Are you SURE Rick be cannot be added to my Amazon Wish List? :smitten: :blush:



I'd have him sent to you, but shipping from England is a bitch.


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> Are you SURE Rick be cannot be added to my Amazon Wish List? :smitten: :blush:



The postage cost may be quite excessive


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> I'd have him sent to you, but shipping from England is a bitch.



Now tell the truth, you didnt send me because you wanted me for yourself


----------



## mimosa

rellis10 said:


> *Looks at date since the last post* Yeah it's about time there was another post in here... call it an early Christmas present



Oh my.... Looking yummy. I'm gonna have to mud wrestle one of these ladies for ya. lol


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> Now tell the truth, you didnt send me because you wanted me for yourself



I couldn't afford you either, darling. 

Besides, I'm already in love with a wonderful man who I'm thinking may let me decorate him in tinsel if I too make certain concessions... 

But you ARE a hot piece of ass, sir.


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> But you ARE a hot piece of ass, sir.



Well I'll settle for that anyday 

And no need for mud wrestling, there's more than enough to go around


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelylady78 said:


> I'd have him sent to you, but shipping from England is a bitch.





rellis10 said:


> The postage cost may be quite excessive



If he pops out the gift box wearing nothing but tinsel, it would worth every effin' penny/pence!!!



rellis10 said:


> And no need for mud wrestling, there's more than enough to go around


What the menage are you talking about?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> I couldn't afford you either, darling.
> 
> Besides, I'm already in love with a wonderful man who I'm thinking may let me decorate him in tinsel if I too make certain concessions...
> 
> But you ARE a hot piece of ass, sir.



We've talked about this. You cannot wrap me in tinsel. It makes me itchy.


----------



## analikesyourface

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We've talked about this. You cannot wrap me in tinsel. It makes me itchy.



What about.... a fuzzy garland? I have a fuzzy garland for my tree ^_^


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> *Looks at date since the last post* Yeah it's about time there was another post in here... call it an early Christmas present




oh my, xmas 4 days earlier!  yummy Rick is yummy!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We've talked about this. You cannot wrap me in tinsel. It makes me itchy.



HAHAHAHAHAHA...well, what about those little shiny beads? You know, not the ones of graduated sizes you like that we use for other things, but the strings of uniformed sized little ones that go around Christmas trees??


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelylady78 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA...well, what about those little shiny beads? You know, not the ones of graduated sizes you like that we use for other things, but the strings of uniformed sized little ones that go around Christmas trees??



I OWE YOU REP!


----------



## Mordecai

I should probably clean up my computer den but I like it cluttered. I was also experimenting with loincloths for some reason.


----------



## Pinkbelly

sure, i've got a new photo! 

View attachment Photo on 2011-12-21 at 03.34.jpg


----------



## Hole

Mordecai said:


> I should probably clean up my computer den but I like it cluttered. I was also experimenting with loincloths for some reason.




I'll call this photo "The Illusion of a Ball-sack".


----------



## Mordecai

Hole said:


> I'll call this photo "The Illusion of a Ball-sack".



It's the best illusion in my act.


----------



## LeoGibson

Mordecai said:


> ... I was also experimenting with loincloths for some reason.



That has got to be one of the coolest and best random sentences ever. If I happened to hear that sentence in passing and out of all context, I would have to go back and shake that persons hand.:bow::bow:


----------



## rellis10

Start the new year with a bang


----------



## ManBeef

Not the best nekkid pics but I took them so shush! I'm nekkid there somewhere


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> Start the new year with a bang



Omfg 0_0 ¡Que bien! Me gustaaaaaaaa


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> Omfg 0_0 ¡Que bien! Me gustaaaaaaaa



Muchas gracias, Senorita


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Start the new year *with a bang*



Uh - no comment! :blush:


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> Uh - no comment! :blush:



Not even a word or two? You know you want to


----------



## fritzi

ManBeef said:


> Not the best nekkid pics but I took them so shush! I'm nekkid there somewhere



Hmmmmh .... I once had a rug which looked exactly like your hair!


----------



## Anjula

Lil BigginZ said:


> On the floor with a shitty webcam and a hat, gotta keep it classy.



OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM :wubu:


----------



## mrclarkkent

Hi Tiffy,
Why did you think it was a bad idea for you to post those gorgeous pictures of you? You'd start a large fan club, or not? Count me in as a big fan!
Mark


----------



## Surlysomething

mrclarkkent said:


> Hi Tiffy,
> Why did you think it was a bad idea for you to post those gorgeous pictures of you? You'd start a large fan club, or not? Count me in as a big fan!
> Mark




Random much?


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Random much?



:doh:

Is this dude fucking serious? This has to be someone trolling, because I refuse to believe that people are THAT oblivious. (ok...that's not true...)


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> :doh:
> 
> Is this dude fucking serious? This has to be someone trolling, because I refuse to believe that people are THAT oblivious. (ok...that's not true...)



It joined in 2008 and has one post.

Haha.


----------



## ManBeef

fritzi said:


> Hmmmmh .... I once had a rug which looked exactly like your hair!



I'm glad my hair helped you have a pleasant flashback?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> It joined in 2008 and has one post.
> 
> Haha.



*and that post is referring back to 2008 page 1 of this very THREAD WTF*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

We need more sexy pics, pronto!

Gotta knock off my pic stuck on top of page. lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Lil BigginZ said:


> We need more sexy pics, pronto!
> 
> Gotta knock off my pic stuck on top of page. lol


 

Bahaha. But you look so cute!


----------



## Anjula

Surlysomething said:


> Bahaha. But you look so cute!




^^ isn't he?


----------



## rellis10

New shirt..... and nothing but


----------



## FishCharming

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



omg, you are so beautiful! you should hmu. 8 inches!!!


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

Hi,

Me, Yesterday...


;-)


----------



## Paquito

That's a penis.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Paquito said:


> That's a penis.



That's the first thing I noticed too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I can see your peepee


----------



## Goreki

Paquito said:


> That's a penis.


Maybe it's a really huge boil? Or half a grape stuck to his leg?


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Bearsy

AngedeVauzelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me, Yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)


----------



## theronin23

OH NO, THERE'S NOT ENOUGH REP!!

I'm laughing so hard I can barely breathe over here. 

Blue would have been on this already. Taking bets on how long til it gets taken down.


----------



## Marlayna

AngedeVauzelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me, Yesterday...
> 
> 
> ;-)


Very artistic composition.


----------



## Marlayna

rellis10 said:


> New shirt..... and nothing but


Sweeeet!:smitten:


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

Sorry for my penis, I will try to delete my last picture...

And for this one ? Better ? 

More pics like this ? or Stop ? ;-)


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> omg, you are so beautiful! you should hmu. 8 inches!!!



Ugh....I wish a mod would delete that cum dumpster's retarded pictures. They're giving me brain cancer.



AngedeVauzelle said:


> Sorry for my penis



Don't ever apologize for your penis!


----------



## Zowie

Avoiding my classwork by taking scantily clad pictures of myself. At least I'm still being creative, right? ...Right?


----------



## rellis10

Zowie said:


> Avoiding my classwork by taking scantily clad pictures of myself. At least I'm still being creative, right? ...Right?



Yup, of course that's the one word I'd choose for this picture.... creatively sexy


----------



## bigbellyboi92

My first pic on here :blush:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Cute 'n fluffy

<-- Will be honest and prefers less body hair though =P


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Don't ever apologize for your penis!



If the penis is sorry the penis will apologize for itself.


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> If the penis is sorry the penis will apologize for itself.



It cries milky tears.


----------



## rellis10

Melian said:


> It cries milky tears.



That's only when it's happy


----------



## HDANGEL15

bigbellyboi92 said:


> My first pic on here :blush:


*
awww very cute pic...except your HEAD GOT CUT Off *


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Avoiding my classwork by taking scantily clad pictures of myself. At least I'm still being creative, right? ...Right?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Avoiding my classwork by taking scantily clad pictures of myself. At least I'm still being creative, right? ...Right?



Shameless Plug: 

 I'm hittin' that.


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> Yup, of course that's the one word I'd choose for this picture.... creatively sexy



I couldn't let you take all the thread for yourself  But thank you!


FishCharming said:


>



I may not flood your basement, but at least I give you anime nosebleeds.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Shameless Plug:
> 
> I'm hittin' that.



 Let's get it on, dear.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> I may not flood your basement, but at least I give you anime nosebleeds.



oh, you flood my basement so hard my grandparents get moist, SPLOOSH!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> oh, you flood my basement so hard my grandparents get moist, SPLOOSH!


 
You used the "m" word. *shudder*


----------



## Hole

I can't believe that penis has been up for days...


----------



## rellis10

Hole said:


> I can't believe that penis has been up for days...



Must be viagra.....


----------



## Surlysomething

Hole said:


> I can't believe that penis has been up for days...


 
It looks like a hand resting on a thigh to me. Haha.


----------



## Blackjack




----------



## AnnMarie

Stop quoting the peni, you crazy people!!!




/gone now.


----------



## SitiTomato

AnnMarie said:


> Stop quoting the peni, you crazy people!!!




It never had anything interesting to say anyway.


----------



## ManBeef

Zowie said:


> Avoiding my classwork by taking scantily clad pictures of myself. At least I'm still being creative, right? ...Right?



Dang son... I miss the good shit when I break I see


----------



## Bearsy

Zowie said:


> Avoiding my classwork by taking scantily clad pictures of myself. At least I'm still being creative, right? ...Right?



dem thighs omg
damn rep limits


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bearsy said:


> dem thighs omg
> damn rep limits



That's what I'M saying. They're magical.


----------



## samuraiscott

FishCharming said:


> oh, you flood my basement so hard my grandparents get moist, SPLOOSH!



Uh, can someone tell me why there is a shopping cart in the basement? :blink:


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Avoiding my classwork by taking scantily clad pictures of myself. At least I'm still being creative, right? ...Right?



i swear to god you could drown a toddler in my panties right now!

sorry, i know i already commented but i just heard the line and had to use it!

carry on :happy:


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> i swear to god you could drown a toddler in my panties right now!
> 
> sorry, i know i already commented but i just heard the line and had to use it!
> 
> carry on :happy:



HAHAHA, coupled with "I'm so horny, I think my waters just broke in anticipation".


----------



## Mordecai

Pam from Archer has some of the best lines, ever!

Also figured I can put up a picture for a little bit.


----------



## KittyCourtz

@Mordecai: Lovely. =) Also, I'm lovin' the beard.


----------



## LeoGibson

Zowie said:


> Avoiding my classwork by taking scantily clad pictures of myself. At least I'm still being *creative*, right? ...Right?



*In raspy, creepy, old perv voice, or rather just my regular speaking voice, you're creating boners in several countries.

Wow, boner really is a juvenile semi-creepy word isn't it?

Anyways, great pic. You captured the innocent/naughty look very well.:bow:


----------



## djudex

Zowie said:


> Avoiding my classwork by taking scantily clad pictures of myself. At least I'm still being creative, right? ...Right?



I like your red mug.

Oh, and dem thighs.


----------



## JetPackMando

kinkykitten said:


> Ok... here is a few.. not sure if some are against rules so mods feel free to delete offending ones if they violate any rules
> 
> First ones aren't technically naked, but alot more revealing than my usual :blush:



Wow but you are HOT!


----------



## Mordecai

I figured I'd make an ass out of myself.


----------



## Akahige

I told myself I'm gonna post a picture here this year:


----------



## Surlysomething

JetPackMando said:


> Wow but you are HOT!



Wow, you Necro posted the HELL out of that.


----------



## Anjula

We've already adopted a cat so it's not too soon for some sexiness


----------



## HDANGEL15

Anjula said:


> We've already adopted a cat so it's not too soon for some sexiness



*i'd say some serious SMUSHING is going on GF *:smitten:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Anjula said:


> We've already adopted a cat so it's not too soon for some sexiness



YAY you captured your fat guy. Now don't lose him.


----------



## JetPackMando

Surlysomething said:


> Wow, you Necro posted the HELL out of that.



I'm all about bringing the dead back to life.


----------



## TrickBaby

Anjula said:


> We've already adopted a cat so it's not too soon for some sexiness



Some sexiness? Those pics are a whole other level of sexy! Wow


----------



## imogenbakerbell

Can I just ask, how can I post pictures of a decent size? I'm feeling bold and want to show myself off a bit but I'm either being asked to input a URL (when my picture isn't online) or I have to shrink my picture down to a pathetic size in order for it to be allowed to be attached.

By the way, you have one hot boyfriend, Anjula :blush:


----------



## rellis10

imogenbakerbell said:


> Can I just ask, how can I post pictures of a decent size? I'm feeling bold and want to show myself off a bit but I'm either being asked to input a URL (when my picture isn't online) or I have to shrink my picture down to a pathetic size in order for it to be allowed to be attached.
> 
> By the way, you have one hot boyfriend, Anjula :blush:



You can host your picture on a website (I personally use TinyPic) which allows you to use the url and post a picture any size you like. Other than that, I think the only other way to lower the size is to lower the quality of the picture itself (which I'm not sure how to do, other than it asking when I edit them on photoshop). Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Anjula

TrickBaby said:


> Some sexiness? Those pics are a whole other level of sexy! Wow


thanks :blush:



imogenbakerbell said:


> Can I just ask, how can I post pictures of a decent size? I'm feeling bold and want to show myself off a bit but I'm either being asked to input a URL (when my picture isn't online) or I have to shrink my picture down to a pathetic size in order for it to be allowed to be attached.
> 
> By the way, you have one hot boyfriend, Anjula :blush:



thanks, he is quite good looking I have to admit that hahah


----------



## imogenbakerbell

OK, I decided to set up a DeviantArt account again; link to original page: http://imogensphotos.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=scraps#/d4p0zmn


----------



## theronin23

Holy FUCK the paddles got put to this thread in a big bad way. :drool:


----------



## biglynch

yep its fair to say that pic just made my morning. 5 stars!


----------



## Never2fat4me

imogenbakerbell said:


> OK, I decided to set up a DeviantArt account again; link to original page:



My lord that is HOT! Definitely worth cross-posting to lingerie, as that is some awesome corset. :eat2:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

imogenbakerbell said:


> OK, I decided to set up a DeviantArt account again; link to original page:


----------



## rellis10

imogenbakerbell said:


> OK, I decided to set up a DeviantArt account again





Lil BigginZ said:


>



Yeah, I agree with Chuck.... BIG thumbs up :smitten:


----------



## Melian

imogenbakerbell said:


> OK, I decided to set up a DeviantArt account again



HOLY SHIT.

*impressed*


----------



## LeoGibson

I love love love corsets, particularly on women, although Tim Curry was quite fetching in RHPS. 

Great photo, very sexy. Brings one word to mind Evin-freakin'-rude.


----------



## imogenbakerbell

Thanks for all the lovely comments! :blush: Just one question: who/what is "Evin-freakin'-rude"?


----------



## Tad

imogenbakerbell said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments! :blush: Just one question: who/what is "Evin-freakin'-rude"?



Evinrude is/was(?) a maker of engines for motor boats. I assume it is being used colloquially?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

<--Motorboat champion


----------



## LeoGibson

imogenbakerbell said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments! :blush: Just one question: who/what is "Evin-freakin'-rude"?



 Sorry about that. Tad was correct in that it was a reference to motorboating. And if unfamiliar with what that is, well this sums it up.


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> Sorry about that. Tad was correct in that it was a reference to motorboating. And if unfamiliar with what that is, well this sums it up.



1) Girl pretending to get off sexually by some guy crudely shoving his face between her tits 

2) Teaching a girl about motorboating with a gif of a girl with huge knockers getting motorboated

3) Looks like teenagers

4) 4chan

Summary: Terrible post, terrible gif, sexy attempt


----------



## LeoGibson

BigChaz said:


> 1) Girl pretending to get off sexually by some guy crudely shoving his face between her tits
> 
> 2) Teaching a girl about motorboating with a gif of a girl with huge knockers getting motorboated
> 
> 3) Looks like teenagers
> 
> 4) 4chan
> 
> Summary: Terrible post, terrible gif, sexy attempt



I was going for humor, and guess it was a swing and a miss, oh well, I guess they can't all be gems.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> I was going for humor, and guess it was a swing and a miss, oh well, I guess they can't all be gems.



I liked it and laughed.


----------



## Surlysomething

She has great tits, so who cares.


----------



## SitiTomato

Surlysomething said:


> She has great tits, so who cares.



If I were ever going to start a religion it'd be based around this ideology.


----------



## imogenbakerbell

I've never been motorboated :/


----------



## LeoGibson

SitiTomato said:


> If I were ever going to start a religion it'd be based around this ideology.



Well, you may need one other thing to get it off the ground. Maybe use this as the first hymn and it will have a shot.



imogenbakerbell said:


> I've never been motorboated :/



You poor dear. Here's to hoping that situation gets rectified in your future.


----------



## BigChaz

LeoGibson said:


> rectified




heheheheh.


----------



## BigChaz

imogenbakerbell said:


> I've never been motorboated :/



Hehehehehe.


----------



## freakyfred

Less talk, more nekkid.


----------



## BigChaz

freakyfred said:


> Less talk, more nekkid.



You are totally Superman.


----------



## KittyCourtz

@freakyfred: Lovely. =)


----------



## imogenbakerbell

freakyfred said:


> Less talk, more nekkid.



Yay moar nekkid! :eat2:


----------



## Rathkhan

imogenbakerbell said:


> OK, I decided to set up a DeviantArt account again; link to original page: http://imogensphotos.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=scraps#/d4p0zmnhttp://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/038/d/b/corset_by_imogensphotos-d4p0zmn.jpg



Holy blessed... I am almost at a loss for words! You are absolutely stunning! :smitten::wubu::eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

SitiTomato said:


> If I were ever going to start a religion it'd be based around this ideology.


 

I know, right?


----------



## Surlysomething

For the record, I was pretty hot at 23 too.

Haha. 


HAHAHA


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> For the record, I was pretty hot at 23 too.



Weren't we all? 


........sigh


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> For the record, I was pretty hot at 23 too.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> 
> HAHAHA



You're doing pretty good at what 25-26 now?


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> You're doing pretty good at what 25-26 now?


 

Haha. That Texan charm... 



:blush:


----------



## Treach

Oh ho! Been awhile since I contributed 'round these parts. 

View attachment meagain.jpg


View attachment meagainagain.jpg


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> For the record, I was pretty hot at 23 too.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> 
> HAHAHA



Hey, its not time to leave the playground yet!


----------



## freakyfred

BigChaz said:


> You are totally Superman.



I need to get that superman t-shirt one day...or the bizzaro one. 



KittyCourtz said:


> @freakyfred: Lovely. =)



Thank you :>



imogenbakerbell said:


> Yay moar nekkid! :eat2:



huzzah! \o/


----------



## LeoGibson

Fresh from the shower a little bored while air drying so I thought I'd take some pics.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Fresh from the shower a little bored while air drying so I thought I'd take some pics.



Good lord, man. *fans herself*

:blush::eat2:


----------



## Anjula

Melian said:


> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> *impressed*



true, true...0_0 


It's gettin hot in here!


----------



## KittyCourtz

@Treach: That beard... Yes.


----------



## Treach

KittyCourtz said:


> @Treach: That beard... Yes.



Haha, why thank you. I do love my beard!


----------



## Anjula

Treach said:


> Haha, why thank you. I do love my beard!



we all love it


----------



## Mordecai

I woke up!


----------



## imogenbakerbell

Mordecai said:


> I woke up!



Gooooood morning  (If indeed it is/was morning where you are).


----------



## BigChaz

Mordecai said:


> I woke up!



Good job, man.


----------



## Mordecai

BigChaz said:


> Good job, man.



It's the little victories that keep me going.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LeoGibson said:


> Fresh from the shower a little bored while air drying so I thought I'd take some pics.



Nice angle and ink and where's my massage oil? 



Mordecai said:


> I woke up!


Well that helps with the whole being alive thing, but now you've gone and disappointed all the necrophiliacs.


----------



## fritzi

Mordecai said:


> I woke up!



Are you sure???

Looks more like a case of sound asleep with eyes not even wide open to me....


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Good lord, man. *fans herself*
> 
> :blush::eat2:



Thank you.I should air dry more often. :blush::happy:


OneWickedAngel said:


> Nice angle and ink and where's my massage oil?



Thank you. If you can't find your massage oil, there's some on the counter in front of me.


----------



## JetPackMando

imogenbakerbell said:


> OK, I decided to set up a DeviantArt account again; link to original page: http://imogensphotos.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=scraps#/d4p0zmn



All I can say is...  ... And maybe "WOW!"


----------



## imogenbakerbell

JetPackMando said:


> All I can say is...  ... And maybe "WOW!"



Thank you :blush: Though I chickened out and deleted the DA account :/ (but I'm OK with having my picture hanging around here).


----------



## MasterShake

imogenbakerbell said:


> Thank you :blush: Though I chickened out and deleted the DA account :/ (but I'm OK with having my picture hanging around here).



I'll endorse previous comments with a "DAMNNNNNNNNN!!!"


----------



## JetPackMando

imogenbakerbell said:


> Thank you :blush: Though I chickened out and deleted the DA account :/ (but I'm OK with having my picture hanging around here).



Well, thank you for that. It is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen... Enough to make me, who is never at a loss for words, speechless.


----------



## rellis10

After a day of feeling rubbish I felt like unwinding, having a long hot soak and finally ended up feeling good enough to take a pic. Enjoy.


----------



## imogenbakerbell

rellis10 said:


> After a day of feeling rubbish I felt like unwinding, having a long hot soak and finally ended up feeling good enough to take a pic. Enjoy.



*squeak* I want to smother you in flour. Is that a weird thing to say? You just look nice and...doughy


----------



## banjo

hiya..: >


----------



## Mordecai

I took a picture before bed sans shirt.


----------



## Soluzar

imogenbakerbell said:


> OK, I decided to set up a DeviantArt account again; link to original page: http://imogensphotos.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=scraps#/d4p0zmn


I'm delurking for the very first time to say how amazing this picture is. :bow:


----------



## fatguygainer42

What do you think of my belly? 

View attachment Photo 82.jpg


View attachment Photo 80.jpg


View attachment Photo 101.jpg


View attachment Photo 24.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

imogenbakerbell said:


> Thank you :blush: Though I chickened out and deleted the DA account :/ (but I'm OK with having my picture hanging around here).



WOW! That's really all I can say without sounding like a total creep.

Your body was made for corsets :smitten:


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

What do you think ? :happy:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

AngedeVauzelle said:


> What do you think ? :happy:



Trés sexy <3


----------



## Magusz

New pic. I hope you girls like it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Magusz said:


> New pic. I hope you girls like it!



*you know we love NOTHING MORE IN THE WORLD.........


then headless men shots *


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you know we love NOTHING MORE IN THE WORLD.........*
> 
> 
> *then headless men shots *


 

High five, lady!


----------



## imogenbakerbell

Again, thanks for all the lovely comments :blush:


----------



## otherland78

FishCharming said:


> omg, you are so beautiful! you should hmu. 8 inches!!!



Hmmm^^ i found your posting idea very sexy and no bad Idea^^.
Especially this last pose of yours was 
extremely sexy Dear^^

very brave you are


----------



## otherland78

Anjula said:


> i'm so bad



man is this guy lucky ^^ 
you have an amazing body Dear i can only imagine how it must feel to be so close and be so chubby as your bf;-)

a sexy pic


----------



## freakyfred

I'm feeling somewhat brave today.


----------



## fritzi

freakyfred said:


> I'm feeling somewhat brave today.



You're not by chance rellis10's Irish cousin???


----------



## freakyfred

fritzi said:


> You're not by chance rellis10's Irish cousin???



That would make things very awkward at the family reunions wouldn't it


----------



## rellis10

freakyfred said:


> That would make things very awkward at the family reunions wouldn't it



Why, Do you walk around everywhere without a shirt on? That part certainly didn't translate through my part of the family tree


----------



## freakyfred

rellis10 said:


> Why, Do you walk around everywhere without a shirt on? That part certainly didn't translate through my part of the family tree



I can do what I want! I'm the older one!


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> Why, Do you walk around everywhere without a shirt on? That part certainly didn't translate through my part of the family tree





freakyfred said:


> I can do what I want! I'm the older one!





Two cuties fighting. (lol) I am hoping for shirtless, sweaty rough housing.


----------



## imogenbakerbell

Linda said:


> Two cuties fighting. (lol) I am hoping for shirtless, sweaty rough housing.



Me too 

*tries to submit message* "The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters."

Oh is that how it is, then? Fine:

Me too   :eat2: :eat1: (pretend that's a bowl of popcorn, and I just happen to be eating it with a spoon).


----------



## FishCharming

where all the ladies at???


----------



## LeoGibson

FishCharming said:


> where all the ladies at???



Here, here! 

I think we are getting bit out of balance on this thread.


----------



## otherland78

sooo very hot ! Dear wow°°
and so seductive ^^


----------



## otherland78

JenFromOC said:


> I'm reposting this because it's absolutely my favorite pic I've ever taken of myself LOL



Oh wow so lovely and sexy ;-) and normally i don´t like tattoos but i love chinese and japanese letters ;-) you are looking very hot and the little curve down to your sexy bum is very hmm...
you are hot!^^:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

otherland78 said:


> sooo very hot ! Dear wow°°
> and so seductive ^^



Who are you talking to?


----------



## rellis10

Surlysomething said:


> Who are you talking to?



Probably someone from at least a year ago judging by his second post


----------



## LeoGibson

Since I was directly above him I just assumed he meant me 

I am damned seductive.  Oh yeah, and humble and modest too.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

LeoGibson said:


> Since I was directly above him I just assumed he meant me
> 
> I am damned seductive.  Oh yeah, and humble and modest too.



You are hawt, babe!


----------



## LeoGibson

Diana_Prince245 said:


> You are hawt, babe!



Well...Now that you mention it


----------



## Treach

Who wants to see a fat guy in repose? 

View attachment 46511235.jpg


----------



## rellis10




----------



## KittyCourtz

@ Treach, rellis10: Gorgeous, both of you. ^_^


----------



## Treach

KittyCourtz said:


> @ Treach, rellis10: Gorgeous, both of you. ^_^



Thank you very much, again!


----------



## Treach

I don't often double-post, but when I do it's to show some skin! 

View attachment 46511239.jpg


----------



## analikesyourface

Holy shneikes, rellis and treach. 

VERY holy shneikes. 

Those photos quite literally made me go "DAYUMM," which was quite awkward. I guess thank you for posting that sexiness?


----------



## KittyCourtz

@Treach: Another lovely photo. ^_^


----------



## rellis10

KittyCourtz said:


> @ Treach, rellis10: Gorgeous, both of you. ^_^



Why thank you :blush:



analikesyourface said:


> Holy shneikes, rellis and treach.
> 
> VERY holy shneikes.
> 
> Those photos quite literally made me go "DAYUMM," which was quite awkward. I guess thank you for posting that sexiness?



Thank you for the compliment


----------



## JenFromOC

Treach said:


> I don't often double-post, but when I do it's to show some skin!



Jennifer want. Mmmmm.


----------



## freakyfred

Oops-a-daisy


----------



## rellis10




----------



## Surlysomething

freakyfred said:


> Oops-a-daisy




Love your expression. Cute picture!


----------



## lovelocs

freakyfred said:


> Oops-a-daisy



That's all very well and good Fred, but I happened to notice the picture is reversed... 



Nicely done, gentleman.


----------



## Sasquatch!

lovelocs said:


> That's all very well and good Fred, but I happened to notice the picture is reversed...
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done, gentleman.



..... and where's our eye candy eh?


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> ..... and where's our eye candy eh?



Hypocrite!


----------



## LeoGibson

Sasquatch! said:


> ..... and where's our eye candy eh?



I hereby second this motion!! This thread has gotten a bit sausage heavy of late!


----------



## biglynch

i agree it has got a wee bit like a man fest, so i propose a trade. Its been a while since i posted here so this is a trade for a few of the awesome ladies on here. (This may or may not work but heyhoo )


----------



## Marlayna

You've got pretty eyes.


----------



## Surlysomething

biglynch said:


> i agree it has got a wee bit like a man fest, so i propose a trade. Its been a while since i posted here so this is a trade for a few of the awesome ladies on here. (This may or may not work but heyhoo )




You're such a hottie!


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

I'm trying to get to 25 stone currently because i don't feel right unless I'm obese. Give me a shout if you fancy cam feeding sessions.  [email protected] 

View attachment Photo on 2012-04-30 at 14.11.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2012-04-30 at 14.11 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2012-04-30 at 14.11 #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2012-04-30 at 14.11 #4.jpg


----------



## fritzi

biglynch said:


> i agree it has got a wee bit like a man fest, so i propose a trade. Its been a while since i posted here so this is a trade for a few of the awesome ladies on here. (This may or may not work but heyhoo )



Such cute pictures .... but what do we need to do to stop you from shaving your head!


----------



## HDANGEL15

fritzi said:


> Such cute pictures .... but what do we need to do to stop you from shaving your head!



*LOVE LOVE his pictures too...croons the *COUGAR* 

shaved head is rockin!! NYC is treating you well!!! 

gorgeous day on the east coast today!!

*


----------



## Mordecai

I'm feeling saucy today.


----------



## analikesyourface

Mordecai said:


> I'm feeling saucy today.



Continue with feeling saucy please? :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thumb up for BigLynch :bow:


----------



## biglynch

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thumb up for BigLynch :bow:



Hi 5, you're welcome.


----------



## LeoGibson

Figured since it's mostly the younger fellas posting I'd put one in for us approaching middle age So without further ado.


P.S. The block and tackle is handily tucked away under the counter.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Figured since it's mostly the younger fellas posting I'd put one in for us approaching middle age So without further ado.
> 
> 
> P.S. The block and tackle is handily tucked away under the counter.



Well, aren't you brave.  

I'll let my imagination do the rest. :blush:


----------



## BigWheels

I have noticed (myself included in this number) that the bald, tattooed, ears pierced, goatee look seems to be "typical". 

Any thoughts?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Well, aren't you brave.
> 
> I'll let my imagination do the rest. :blush:



I don't know about brave, probably just a bit of an exhibitionist. 
Plus I'm hoping that if enough of us guys go for it that maybe some of the women-folk around here might pony up with some sexiness!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I don't know about brave, probably just a bit of an exhibitionist.
> Plus I'm hoping that if enough of us guys go for it that maybe some of the women-folk around here might pony up with some sexiness!




Haha. Well, it seems like most of the BHMs here go for thin/average women so i'm not sure how many pictures you'll see from our group.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Well, it seems like most of the BHMs here go for thin/average women so i'm not sure how many pictures you'll see from our group.



I can't speak for anyone else, but I'd love to see some pics from you and your group . I go for the larger women myself as a preference, but as I'm not gay (at least last time I checked anyways) I like women of all sizes and shapes.

In my way of thinking, all women are beautiful and are to be cherished and appreciated.:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

BigWheels said:


> I have noticed (myself included in this number) that the bald, tattooed, ears pierced, goatee look seems to be "typical".
> 
> Any thoughts?


Less thinking, sugarplum, and more pics, please.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Well, aren't you brave.
> 
> I'll let my imagination do the rest. :blush:



*oh my...what i would do with that hunk of man*


----------



## Mordecai

It's 2:30AM and I should probably be in bed.


----------



## fritzi

BigWheels said:


> I have noticed (myself included in this number) that the bald, tattooed, ears pierced, goatee look seems to be "typical".
> 
> Any thoughts?



Unfortunately that seems true .. sigh.

Maybe the bald, pierced, tattooed BHM's are simply more exhibitionistic by nature? And/or the pro-bald FFA's more vocal?

Nobody seems to care about us FFA's who like our SS/BHM's with hair and clear skin please....


----------



## BigWheels

fritzi said:


> Unfortunately that seems true .. sigh.
> 
> Maybe the bald, pierced, tattooed BHM's are simply more exhibitionistic by nature? And/or the pro-bald FFA's more vocal?
> 
> Nobody seems to care about us FFA's who like our SS/BHM's with hair and clear skin please....



I PERSONALLY gave up the hair the day my son offered to polish my bald spot.


----------



## theronin23

fritzi said:


> Nobody seems to care about us FFA's who like our SS/BHM's with hair and clear skin please....



You rang?


----------



## JenFromOC

LeoGibson said:


> Figured since it's mostly the younger fellas posting I'd put one in for us approaching middle age So without further ado.
> 
> 
> P.S. The block and tackle is handily tucked away under the counter.



Omg...omg....OMG.


----------



## Tad

BigWheels said:


> I have noticed (myself included in this number) that the bald, tattooed, ears pierced, goatee look seems to be "typical".
> 
> Any thoughts?



I have a thought, I don't claim that it is a correct thought, but you didn't ask if anyone knew for sure why, just for thoughts.....

Well, it is an accepted image for big guys in some way. If you have a more middle-of-the-road look and are fat, you are going to be compared to a lot of guys of similar look, who are a lot thinner. Which in many people's eyes, means you'll be found wanting in comparison. But if you have that big, vaguely tough guy/biker type image, the size kind of goes with the look. Not everyone wil like the look, but you are probably more apt to get any flak for the look (which is more under your control), than for your weight.

Also fat guys may tend to get interpreted as 'big and tough' or 'fat and wussy.' That look helps guide people to reading a big guy in the former way.

Both the above paragraphs are probably ways of saying that it can be kind of empowering.

All just my thoughts, I don't claim any evidence to support them beyond my own, very limited, observations.


----------



## BigWheels

Tad said:


> Also fat guys may tend to get interpreted as 'big and tough' or 'fat and wussy.' That look helps guide people to reading a big guy in the former way.



A great observation! Yeah, I think that may nail the question for me... however, I am big & tough as nails. Not many cross my path thinking I'm a pushover... except the gals... they see me as a teddy bear, and I can't make them blink. Grrrr! Scary enuff?


----------



## fritzi

BigWheels said:


> A great observation! Yeah, I think that may nail the question for me... however, I am big & tough as nails. Not many cross my path thinking I'm a pushover... except the gals... they see me as a teddy bear, and I can't make them blink. Grrrr! Scary enuff?



The gals are right, aren't they???


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *oh my...what i would do with that hunk of man*


Like play yahtzee or UNO or something?  


JenFromOC said:


> Omg...omg....OMG.



Thats either good or I just got picked out of a lineup for a bank heist.  thanks


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I have a thought, I don't claim that it is a correct thought, but you didn't ask if anyone knew for sure why, just for thoughts.....
> 
> Well, it is an accepted image for big guys in some way. If you have a more middle-of-the-road look and are fat, you are going to be compared to a lot of guys of similar look, who are a lot thinner. Which in many people's eyes, means you'll be found wanting in comparison. But if you have that big, vaguely tough guy/biker type image, the size kind of goes with the look. Not everyone wil like the look, but you are probably more apt to get any flak for the look (which is more under your control), than for your weight.
> 
> Also fat guys may tend to get interpreted as 'big and tough' or 'fat and wussy.' That look helps guide people to reading a big guy in the former way.
> 
> Both the above paragraphs are probably ways of saying that it can be kind of empowering.
> 
> All just my thoughts, I don't claim any evidence to support them beyond my own, very limited, observations.




Alternate explanation: big, bald, tattooed guys don't give a shit. 

Nice pic, Leo


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> Figured since it's mostly the younger fellas posting I'd put one in for us approaching middle age So without further ado.
> 
> 
> P.S. The block and tackle is handily tucked away under the counter.


Whoa....I missed this. VERY NICE. MOAR PLZ!!!


----------



## DWright5

I'm new. Here goes nothin'!


----------



## KittyCourtz

DWright5 said:


> I'm new. Here goes nothin'!



Lovely. =) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DWright5

KittyCourtz said:


> Lovely. =) Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for the compliment, and you're welcome.

I forgot to write in my post that in my case, the H in BHM stands for hairy.


----------



## theronin23

*waits with popcorn for the beheaded torso picture police*


----------



## BigWheels

fritzi said:


> The gals are right, aren't they???



Unless I.m hungry, then I am grumpy...:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Whoa....I missed this. VERY NICE. MOAR PLZ!!!



:blush: Thanks, but I think I'd like to see the resident ladies step up and take over this thread for a minute.


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> :blush: Thanks, but I think I'd like to see the resident ladies step up and take over this thread for a minute.



She said "MOAR PLZ!"

/hostility


----------



## Mordecai

I still have a loincloth.


----------



## analikesyourface

Mordecai said:


> I still have a loincloth.



I still approve of your loincloth ^_^


----------



## KittyCourtz

Mordecai said:


> I still have a loincloth.



Ooooh, I like loincloths. Very nice.


----------



## BigWheels




----------



## KittyCourtz

BigWheels said:


>



Might I say that you have one amazing belly? =D


----------



## BigWheels

KittyCourtz said:


> Might I say that you have one amazing belly? =D



Thanks. I'm glad you like


----------



## Fatgut20

Moobs and belly nekkid


----------



## Bearsy

Idk if it's sexy but hey, I've been gone a while and here I am.


----------



## freakyfred

In which I prance about in purple boxers


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> Idk if it's sexy but hey, I've been gone a while and here I am.






nie wierze 



:wubu:


----------



## Bearsy

Anjula said:


> nie wierze
> 
> :wubu:



to uwierzy&#263;


----------



## Surlysomething

freakyfred said:


> In which I prance about in purple boxers



You are ridiculously cute!


----------



## analikesyourface

freakyfred said:


> In which I prance about in purple boxers



You are so cute ^_^


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> You are ridiculously cute!





analikesyourface said:


> You are so cute ^_^



heeeee. Thank you so much for the kind words :>!


----------



## Mordecai

I'll throw something up for a limited time.


----------



## analikesyourface

Mordecai said:


> I'll throw something up for a limited time.



Oh hey there ^_^ I'm digging your mirror...


----------



## Anjula

Bearsy said:


> to uwierzy&#263;



Almost right


----------



## rellis10

Cross-Posting from the Fat Sexuality board...


----------



## Mordecai

It's summer and this is how I get ready for bed.


----------



## analikesyourface

rellis10 said:


> Cross-Posting from the Fat Sexuality board...



...Dat ass..... 

Anywho, you are probably the only fat man I've seen with such a nice butt ^_^


----------



## ODFFA

analikesyourface said:


> ...Dat ass.....
> 
> Anywho, you are probably the only fat man I've seen with such a nice butt ^_^



Couldn't agree more :wubu:


----------



## ColeR91

If find doing this tempting but taking the pictures themselves seems difficult, haha.


----------



## rellis10

analikesyourface said:


> ...Dat ass.....
> 
> Anywho, you are probably the only fat man I've seen with such a nice butt ^_^





ODFFA said:


> Couldn't agree more :wubu:



Hehe, thank you very much ladies... I think that's my first "Dat Ass" comment


----------



## LeoGibson

A wee bit of pic whoring!:doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> A wee bit of pic whoring!:doh:




Good lord. :bow::batting:


----------



## BigWheels

ColeR91 said:


> If find doing this tempting but taking the pictures themselves seems difficult, haha.



I would produce better pics if someone else was taking them... the plight of the BHM in New England...::sigh::


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Another failed attempt at posting a picture , Will someone please help me the village idiot


----------



## BigWilliamUK




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigWilliamUK said:


>



hahaha, dude, you're having such a hard time. PM me and I'll see if I can help you.


----------



## Yakatori

While your reply is still open, click on the button that looks like a paperclip (usually signifies management of attachments). Then, that will open a window within which you will find another button that says "Choose File." If you click on that it will open a File tree, within which you should be able to locate the file of the picture you want to include. Click on that file to choose it for "Uploading." And then click the "Upload" button in the second window to be sure that it does. Then, as you click on the paperclip again, you will see a drop-down menu to show whichever attachment you want to add, usually named the same as the picture file. So just click on that next. And then hit "Preview Post" to see if that works.


----------



## plumpmygut

Oink oink! 

View attachment Piggy 50%.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Good lord. :bow::batting:



:blush: Thanks. This satiates my exhibitionist streak I guess.


----------



## Surlysomething

I find the pig picture disturbing. Haha.

:huh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I find the pig picture disturbing. Haha.
> 
> :huh:



I find it kind of funny in an ironic sense. The avatar has the face scribbled out, but the giant picture has his face. Heh.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I find it kind of funny in an ironic sense. The avatar has the face scribbled out, but the giant picture has his face. Heh.



Yeah, I noticed that. PRIVACY FAIL. Haha.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I find it kind of funny in an ironic sense. The avatar has the face scribbled out, but the giant picture has his face. Heh.





Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, I noticed that. PRIVACY FAIL. Haha.



Perhaps the pig nose provides him with a false sense of security...it's like he hopes the pig nose will be for him what glasses are for Clark Kent.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I already forgot I saw that pic.


----------



## plumpmygut

Oops. Switched my avatar to the piggy pic.


----------



## plumpmygut

lovelylady78 said:


> Perhaps the pig nose provides him with a false sense of security...it's like he hopes the pig nose will be for him what glasses are for Clark Kent.



Appreciate the Superman reference


----------



## BigChaz

plumpmygut said:


> Oink oink!



I came out of lurking to tell you that this picture is fucking hilarious in a "you probably had a boner kind of way", yet it's just hilariously weird. 

Do you roll around in your own shit too? MMMMMMmmmmmm.


----------



## Goreki

BigChaz said:


> I came out of lurking to tell you that this picture is fucking hilarious in a "you probably had a boner kind of way", yet it's just hilariously weird.
> 
> Do you roll around in your own shit too? MMMMMMmmmmmm.


I can't rep you, but I need to let you know that your delurking made my day.


----------



## BigChaz

Goreki said:


> I can't rep you, but I need to let you know that your delurking made my day.



Even your month or even your year?

But, I'll be there for you, when the rain starts to pour. 
I'll be there for you, like I've been there before. 
I'll be there for you, cause you're there for me too.


----------



## JenFromOC

plumpmygut said:


> Oink oink!



Horrified, yet amused. Thanks.


----------



## otherland78

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



You are looking so absolutely georgeous and cute ^^ Dear :-9


----------



## Mordecai

I seem someone is bringing their necromancy to this thread. Let me get my yak's head and we can do this proper.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mordecai said:


> I seem someone is bringing their necromancy to this thread. Let me get my yak's head and we can do this proper.



Thank you for saying this before I had to. Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I honestly couldn't think of anything clever to say besides "ugh, here we go again." So I waited for someone else to say something first. Way to step up to the plate Mordi!


----------



## cakeboy

That shit was so necroposted the Cryptkeeper got a boner. Let the necrofapping commence!


----------



## Marlayna

plumpmygut said:


> Oink oink!


I've got a sudden yen for BACON. Great pic!


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork

A pic of me when I was quite a bit bigger.


----------



## analikesyourface

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> A pic of me when I was quite a bit bigger.



Wow ^_^ This looks...*ahem* really nice...


----------



## BHMforBBW

Pretty sure I've not posted pics on this board, but since this discussion seems to have become so popular, and contains largely complimentary remarks, I thought, "Why not?!" C'est moi:







































Any ladies care to give it a rub and make a wish? 

Warm, soft, lusty regards,
Marek

"Once you go fat, you never go back!"

"Ladies, enjoy a man of REAL substance..."


----------



## BHMforBBW

Pretty sure I've not posted pics on this board, but since this discussion seems to have become so popular, and contains largely complimentary remarks, I thought, "Why not?!" C'est moi:






Any ladies care to give it a rub and make a wish? 

Warm, soft, lusty regards,
Marek

"Once you go fat, you never go back!"

"Ladies, enjoy a man of REAL substance..."


----------



## BHMforBBW

Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong?



BHMforBBW said:


> Pretty sure I've not posted pics on this board, but since this discussion seems to have become so popular, and contains largely complimentary remarks, I thought, "Why not?!" C'est moi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ladies care to give it a rub and make a wish?
> 
> Warm, soft, lusty regards,
> Marek
> 
> "Once you go fat, you never go back!"
> 
> "Ladies, enjoy a man of REAL substance..."


----------



## Tad

BHMforBBW said:


> Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong?



If you mean when it comes to posting pictures.....
- you can't send a link to something behind a sign-in screen.
-You can either host the picture somewhere where people don't need to sign in to see it, or you can attach pics directly to your post.
- For the latter, scroll down below the text box when you are posting, to the button called 'manage attachments,' which will bring up a pop-up window. 
- You can select files off your computer (not off the internet, you need to save on your own machine first) that are not too big (pay attention to the file size limits posted in the manage attachments pop up window, you might have to compress your pics). 
- You can attach up to five attachments per post, iirc.

If you meant more broadly, the come on might be a little strong for someone who isn't that well known, but that is just my take on it..... you can choose how to project you


----------



## BHMforBBW

My question was specific to posting photos, but I appreciate your candor as well!



Tad said:


> If you mean when it comes to posting pictures.....
> - you can't send a link to something behind a sign-in screen.
> -You can either host the picture somewhere where people don't need to sign in to see it, or you can attach pics directly to your post.
> - For the latter, scroll down below the text box when you are posting, to the button called 'manage attachments,' which will bring up a pop-up window.
> - You can select files off your computer (not off the internet, you need to save on your own machine first) that are not too big (pay attention to the file size limits posted in the manage attachments pop up window, you might have to compress your pics).
> - You can attach up to five attachments per post, iirc.
> 
> If you meant more broadly, the come on might be a little strong for someone who isn't that well known, but that is just my take on it..... you can choose how to project you


----------



## freakyfred

You don't have the right links! You need to go into the images themselves, not just the pages they're on. You have to left click and click "copy image location" or "copy image url", depending your browser.

I'm not sure if you can hotlink from fetlife though so you can upload them here in the attach files section when you're posting (they can't be too big in file size though, there's a guide there telling you the limits). Or you could just use a hosting site like imgur or imageshack.

And just as an example, if you use imgur, the link you want is the "Direct Link (email & IM)" one. It shoud look something a bit like this;

http://i.imgur.com/LrXW6.jpg

Then you add



to the end

So it'll be




but without the spaces






And that's the finished product. boom

Alternatively, you can use the wee image button above and paste the image url into it. that'll do it automatically.


----------



## BHMforBBW




----------



## Rojodi

I'm in a 'chairy' mood tonight 

View attachment chair3.jpg


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> I came out of lurking to tell you that this picture is fucking hilarious in a "you probably had a boner kind of way", yet it's just hilariously weird.
> 
> Do you roll around in your own shit too? MMMMMMmmmmmm.





JenFromOC said:


> Horrified, yet amused. Thanks.



I forgot how much I love this place.



Tad said:


> If you meant more broadly, the come on might be a little strong for someone who isn't that well known, but that is just my take on it..... you can choose how to project you



Especially considering the pictures didn't even go up. 5 bucks says a majority of them have no head/face in the picture.


All that being said, just so I don't double post. I haven't put anything up here in awhile.







Also, I saw someone saying Rellis' was the only Rich Boy approved ass they had seen, man-wise. I would submit mine for your approval as well:


----------



## BigJohn23

if I could figure out how! lol Sorry I'm a bit computer retarded. If any FFA's want to see more of me email [email protected]


----------



## Rojodi

A clean shower pic...pun intended 

View attachment showerback2.jpg


----------



## BigJohn23

http://s1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj551/BigE2323/


----------



## Sasquatch!

Someone light the Chickenlegs signal!


----------



## BigJohn23

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea


sexiness


----------



## BigJohn23

kinkykitten said:


> Ok... here is a few.. not sure if some are against rules so mods feel free to delete offending ones if they violate any rules
> 
> First ones aren't technically naked, but alot more revealing than my usual :blush:


beautiful


----------



## BigJohn23

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Cougar represent........*


so cuddle with you:smitten:


----------



## Paquito

ffs she was here four years ago to get some attention and then left. For the love of God LET IT DIE


----------



## shandyman

Well I am not quite naked!! but that would scare too many of you away !!

I am also sorry for the poor quality of my pictures, if there is an FFA out there you wants to take new pics of me you are welcome too

Thanks for looking


----------



## Goreki

Paquito said:


> ffs she was here four years ago to get some attention and then left. For the love of God LET IT DIE


Actually laughed out loud.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm sorry sassy, I spoke too soon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Make It Stop


----------



## Goreki

Surlysomething said:


> Make It Stop


STOP QUOTING THE FIRST PAGE, YOU DUMBFUCKS!!!!
That chick wasn't real then and she is WAY LESS REAL NOW!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Goreki said:


> STOP QUOTING THE FIRST PAGE, YOU DUMBFUCKS!!!!
> That chick wasn't real then and she is WAY LESS REAL NOW!!!



Some people just found the internetz. I'm sure they're forwarding a whole bunch of jokes to their Mom too. Ugh. + Neopets. Haha.


----------



## Goreki

Surlysomething said:


> Some people just found the internetz. I'm sure they're forwarding a whole bunch of jokes to their Mom too. Ugh. + Neopets. Haha.


also, quietly, she was not fucking nekkid!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Mordecai

Man, it is like hump night at the mortician's in here.


----------



## djudex

Holy crap on a cracker you people get testy when someone new reposts old shit. Dial it down a few notches and realize not everyone has been in on everything that's ever gone down on a forum, let the poor bastards bask in the necrotic glory!


----------



## CastingPearls

djudex said:


> Holy crap on a cracker you people get testy when someone new reposts old shit. Dial it down a few notches and realize not everyone has been in on everything that's ever gone down on a forum, let the poor bastards bask in the necrotic glory!


Necrotic glory.

You get to wipe that splooge up, dude.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

You judge on the sexy...not exactly nekkid...and a moment of boredom.


----------



## Rojodi

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You judge on the sexy...not exactly nekkid...and a moment of boredom.



You should be bored more often!! :kiss2:


----------



## Tad

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You judge on the sexy...not exactly nekkid...and a moment of boredom.



As far as I can tell, you don't know how to take a bad pic.....thank your for sharing the fruits of boredom!


----------



## shandyman

Ok I am trying to be an arty attention whore!! here is me in my nekkid glory


----------



## sarahe543

it's getting hot in here!


----------



## shandyman

sarahe543 said:


> it's getting hot in here!



So take off all your clothes!


----------



## BHMforBBW

Hope you FFAs think its worth it! LOL




[/URL][/IMG]

Let me know if you'd like to see more!


----------



## theronin23

omg.

I can't tell what's worse. Headless bodies, or nightmarish looking shoop jobs.


----------



## SitiTomato

SeVeN DaySss


----------



## Sasquatch!

SitiTomato said:


> SeVeN DaySss



ThrEe GoooollD Riiings..... TwO TURtle DoVesssss.....


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> ThrEe GoooollD Riiings..... TwO TURtle DoVesssss.....



I know I put those other two golden rings around here somewhere. Hang on, I'll find em.


----------



## Rojodi

Okay, another one. Just think if I wasn't so shy  

View attachment showerback4.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You judge on the sexy...not exactly nekkid...and a moment of boredom.



Thank god, BeB! if it wasn't for you my eyes would've burned out from all the moob...


----------



## freakyfred

I never have any idea how to pose for these things without looking silly.


----------



## Sasquatch!

freakyfred said:


> I never have any idea how to pose for these things without looking silly.



Yeah, I hear ya. On the plus side, you're Irish so it kinda works.


----------



## Surlysomething

freakyfred said:


> I never have any idea how to pose for these things without looking silly.



You're ridiculously cute.


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> You're ridiculously cute.



Aw shucks :>. Thank you!


----------



## hopeforhopenick

a very sexy picture of me .........who wants to rub my belly? :eat2:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Any luck on the TV weight loss show yet Nick? Or have you decided to go ahead with your youtube shows instead?

Anyway, someone here wanted to see what I could fit in my belly button.... so without further ado....






The sexy mood lighting is sorted!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> sassysassysassysassysassysassysassysassysassysassysassy



Happy early birthday to meeeeeeee, happy early birthday to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, mwahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa. >


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm glad someone realised it was a candle, because on second thoughts it doesn't appear obvious at all. :/

Your birthday is soon, Dark Lady?


----------



## LeoGibson

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm glad someone realised it was a candle, because on second thoughts it doesn't appear obvious at all. :/
> 
> Your birthday is soon, Dark Lady?



The glare from the lit end made it hard to tell that was a candle.

But since you have no problem with fire near your belly button, might I suggest a nice video of you shooting bottle rockets out of your belly button? That would be fookin' awesome. 

You could even preface it with the typical last words of a redneck, "Hey y'all, watch this!" :bow:


----------



## sarahe543

I'm just sitting here scrolling up and down


----------



## LeoGibson

I don't know if it is because we are getting our first cool down of the year and the coming of fall brings out a general feeling of "friskiness" or maybe I'm just pic-whoring for attention and cheap rep! But anyways, you can't get much more nekkid than this!

I title this, "How a Texan Cooks Bacon"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I don't know if it is because we are getting our first cool down of the year and the coming of fall brings out a general feeling of "friskiness" or maybe I'm just pic-whoring for attention and cheap rep! But anyways, you can't get much more nekkid than this!
> 
> I title this, "How a Texan Cooks Bacon"



Bravo sir. I could get behind that ;-)


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Bravo sir. I could get behind that ;-)



Hmm, how to respond. I was gonna say I'd rather have you in front of me than behind, but I don't quite think that would do either. How's about we stand side by side as a compromise?


----------



## Sasquatch!

LeoGibson said:


> The glare from the lit end made it hard to tell that was a candle.
> 
> But since you have no problem with fire near your belly button, might I suggest a nice video of you shooting bottle rockets out of your belly button? That would be fookin' awesome.
> 
> You could even preface it with the typical last words of a redneck, "Hey y'all, watch this!" :bow:



Hahahhaha! UNLIKELY. 

I've pretty much exhausted all the hilarious naked shots I can do that are safe over the time I've posted here.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I don't know if it is because we are getting our first cool down of the year and the coming of fall brings out a general feeling of "friskiness" or maybe I'm just pic-whoring for attention and cheap rep! But anyways, you can't get much more nekkid than this!
> 
> I title this, "How a Texan Cooks Bacon"




Damn. Damn. Damn. :blush:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Damn. Damn. Damn. :blush:



Thanks! Bacon is always a winner!

Now, I showed mine, so........


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks! Bacon is always a winner!
> 
> Now, I showed mine, so........



Serously, you better pay up with that FINE ass surly.


----------



## freakyfred

no nekkid posts in 17 days?
not on my watch!
also I need a haircut


----------



## The Dark Lady

freakyfred said:


> no nekkid posts in 17 days?
> not on my watch!
> also I need a haircut



Hahahahaha, very cute, Mr. Not-Fred! Your attitude is adorable.


----------



## sarahe543

argh didnt work anyway theres a group 'Shit Just got Real' on Facebook and theres me in my underwear on it but i couldnt get the link to work


----------



## MrBob

sarahe543 said:


> argh didnt work anyway theres a group 'Shit Just got Real' on Facebook and theres me in my underwear on it but i couldnt get the link to work



Nooooo! You can't promise that and not deliver....that's positively evil!


----------



## Tad

sarahe543 said:


> argh didnt work anyway theres a group 'Shit Just got Real' on Facebook and theres me in my underwear on it but i couldnt get the link to work



Sarah: if you have the pic on your computer, you can upload it to Dimensions. Go to 'manage attachments' below where you type your message, then in the pop-up box click 'choose file' and, well, go choose the file. Finally click the 'upload' button that is beside the choose file button. And voila, your pic will show up with your post (and if you go to UserCP, down at the bottom of the left hand side bar there is a manage attachments type choice, where you can later delete the pic, should you want to do so).

I tell you this purely to be helpful, you understand


----------



## sarahe543

yup ok i will try that as soon as i get chance, promise!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Also, if you don't want to upload it here. If you take the picture from bookface and open it in a new window. Copy the link from the new window and you can insert it that way. Also just being helpful for future reference. 

Ass is always appreciated though.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Whorezay you liar. You still haven't responded to the half dozen shots I sent you of my plumpy rumpy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Whorezay you liar. You still haven't responded to the half dozen shots I sent you of my plumpy rumpy.



I haven't responded because I'm still busy using them.:eat2:


----------



## sarahe543

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9306429.118125.336945032990278&type=1&theater

testing testing


----------



## sarahe543

is that ok Hosie-wosie?
Thanks for helping guys, nothing to do with wanting to see me with (most) of my kit off.

I am more skinny now  that was a couple of months ago.


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> I am more skinny now  that was a couple of months ago.



Oh well....


----------



## MrBob

It works for me!


----------



## sarahe543

The link or the body?


----------



## MrBob

sarahe543 said:


> The link or the body?



Both. The day I get tired of the female form is the day they can stick me in the ground


----------



## Tad

MrBob said:


> Both. The day I get tired of the female form is the day they can stick me in the ground



Quoted for truth!


----------



## freakyfred

The mood stuck me today so I took some pics!

Apologises for uploading more so soon after the other one. I don't want to take over the thread.


----------



## bremerton

freakyfred said:


> The mood stuck me today so I took some pics!
> 
> Apologises for uploading more so soon after the other one. I don't want to take over the thread.



bahahaha, your face in the 2nd picture. cute :happy:


----------



## freakyfred

bremerton said:


> bahahaha, your face in the 2nd picture. cute :happy:



Aw thank you :>


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Ahem-hem.. Sharing my little starter belly


----------



## Miskatonic

Here's a little bit of me, though there isn't as much of me as there used to be.


----------



## Sumoboxer25

The most recent photo of my belly.


----------



## Melian

Miskatonic said:


> Here's a little bit of me, though there isn't as much of me as there used to be.



Yep....still hot.


----------



## mischel

I wonder if this is too naked...

FREE THE UNDERBELLIES!


----------



## Elementary_penguin




----------



## bigbellydude19




----------



## LeoGibson

bigbellydude19 said:


> .....


You sir have no problems with modesty or shyness. I'll give you that!

But you may want to pull the first two down before the others have a field day. Full frontal is not allowed. It is like blood in the water and believe me, the sharks will come around for that!


----------



## bigbellydude19

LeoGibson said:


> You sir have no problems with modesty or shyness. I'll give you that!
> 
> But you may want to pull the first two down before the others have a field day. Full frontal is not allowed. It is like blood in the water and believe me, the sharks will come around for that!



I changed them out.


----------



## hbighappy

LeoGibson said:


> You sir have no problems with modesty or shyness. I'll give you that!
> 
> But you may want to pull the first two down before the others have a field day. Full frontal is not allowed. It is like blood in the water and believe me, the sharks will come around for that!



what he said


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sumoboxer25 said:


> The most recent photo of my belly.




Cute


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

So are both of you, as well. 




Elementary_penguin said:


> Ahem-hem.. Sharing my little starter belly





Miskatonic said:


> Here's a little bit of me, though there isn't as much of me as there used to be.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

I'm a little shy about this one.... 

View attachment DSC00691.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Straight out of the shower, freshly shaved and having a little taste while Dean Martin is singing Ain't That A Kick In The Head on my stereo. Yep, getting ready for a night out!


----------



## dharmabean

The room was completely black I hugged her and she hugged back Like a sailor said quote "Ain't that a hole in a boat?"

:kiss2:
:wubu:



LeoGibson said:


> Straight out of the shower, freshly shaved and having a little taste while Dean Martin is singing Ain't That A Kick In The Head on my stereo. Yep, getting ready for a night out!


----------



## LeoGibson

dharmabean said:


> The room was completely black I hugged her and she hugged back Like a sailor said quote "Ain't that a hole in a boat?"
> 
> :kiss2:
> :wubu:



"My head keeps spinning;I go to sleep and keep grinning;
If this is just the beginning, My life's gonna be beautiful."

:happy:

Although we're now into the Sinatra section on my iPod! :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Straight out of the shower, freshly shaved and having a little taste while Dean Martin is singing Ain't That A Kick In The Head on my stereo. Yep, getting ready for a night out!



you are one fine looking man.


----------



## The Dark Lady

LeoGibson said:


> Straight out of the shower, freshly shaved and having a little taste while Dean Martin is singing Ain't That A Kick In The Head on my stereo. Yep, getting ready for a night out!



I looooooove your tattoos! :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you are one fine looking man.



:wubu: Thanks. You're pretty fetching yourself there fella!



The Dark Lady said:


> I looooooove your tattoos! :wubu:



Thanks, I just wish most of them weren't commemorating sad events!

I need to go out and get some "happy" tats now!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Where's Surly?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where's Surly?



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Surlysomething

I very often reserve my comments for private viewing, assholes.

Haha. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where's Surly?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'll go get her. *runs off*

EDT: WOW! I'm quick. hee hee


----------



## Surlysomething

That timing was hilarious!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I very often reserve my comments for private viewing, assholes.
> 
> Haha.



hahah that's a load of shit and you know it. 

I'm not saying you DON'T give private comments, but we all know when you love something. 

I can hear the dripping from here


----------



## Surlysomething

And I loved it enough to give him a private comment/rep.

Pull your skirt down, Josie, your jealousy is showing. 




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahah that's a load of shit and you know it.
> 
> I'm not saying you DON'T give private comments, but we all know when you love something.
> 
> I can hear the dripping from here


----------



## CastingPearls

Moist. LMAO


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> And I loved it enough to give him a private comment/rep.



Indeed you did. Thank you for the rep and comment!


----------



## dharmabean

LeoGibson said:


> Although we're now into the Sinatra section on my iPod! :bow:



Sinatra, Deano, Bing, Como

Much love man.. much love. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> And I loved it enough to give him a private comment/rep.
> 
> Pull your skirt down, Josie, your jealousy is showing.



Jealousy? Far from it. I was just worried for your health. Thought you were Ill or something. Maybe your eyesight had gone.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow.


Very sad.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

It's still amazing to me to find a place where I can feel proud of this  

View attachment Video Snapshot-2.jpeg


----------



## freakyfred

Oh gosh where'd my shirt go!?!?


----------



## MrBob

CastingPearls said:


> Moist. LMAO


Everyone mind the floor on your way out of the thread...it's gotten slippery!


----------



## Surlysomething

The cute. 




freakyfred said:


> Oh gosh where'd my shirt go!?!?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Thought I'd throw one out there as it has been a long time.

Edit: Don't listen to something funny while taking a quick webcam picture. You will look squinty.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> Thought I'd throw one out there as it has been a long time.
> 
> Edit: Don't listen to something funny while taking a quick webcam picture. You will look squinty.



Hey, that's _my_ necklace, you sassy smirking show-off!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Londonbikerboy said:


> It's still amazing to me to find a place where I can feel proud of this





freakyfred said:


> Oh gosh where'd my shirt go!?!?



And you too are _veeeerrrrrrryyyyy_ cute as well.


----------



## sarahe543

I can't rep all you guys but MMMMMM sweet!
Sassy you forgot to angle your camera down a bit more


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> I can't rep all you guys but MMMMMM sweet!
> Sassy you forgot to angle your camera down a bit more



I'm pretty sure that was deliberate


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> The cute.





The Dark Lady said:


> And you too are _veeeerrrrrrryyyyy_ cute as well.



aw shucks thank yooou :>


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

[/IMG] :wubu:


----------



## MrBob

That dachshund does not look happy.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Dayum...there are some good looking people on this board. *_*

I just joined so I don't think I'll be posting pics of myself anytime soon. :blush:

I guess I'll just observe for now, lol.


----------



## MrBob

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Dayum...there are some good looking people on this board. *_*
> 
> I just joined so I don't think I'll be posting pics of myself anytime soon. :blush:
> 
> I guess I'll just observe for now, lol.



That hardly seems fair....don't be a gooseberry!


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> That hardly seems fair....don't be a gooseberry!



Be a blueberry instead!!


----------



## MrBob

Who doesn't like a bit of blue?


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

How about Elderberries?

Hehe, I swear I'll warm up eventually! I'm just shy.

I can't even figure out how to upload a picture to my profile. :/ I apologize for being faceless.


----------



## MrBob

I use photobucket personally to host my photos.

And because I'm in a generous mood I'll share some of me.






And then there's the creepy thread classic of the headless torso shot...for those of you that like pale skin, freckles and stretchmarks.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Nice. 

You have kind of an impish smile. Not quite a smirk, just a twinkle in your eye.


----------



## ukfaukfa

Wooah I haven't posted in like 2 years so here's what I looked like then and what I look like now...
I MAY have gained some weight >_>

Also trying to worm my way into the community here so hey 

(And the old pics are from 2006 and 2009!)


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

MrBob said:


> I use photobucket personally to host my photos.
> 
> And because I'm in a generous mood I'll share some of me.
> 
> And then there's the creepy thread classic of the headless torso shot...for those of you that like pale skin, freckles and stretchmarks.



O hai, this pic wasn't there before. All three of those things are awesome in my humble opinion, lol.



ukfaukfa said:


> Wooah I haven't posted in like 2 years so here's what I looked like then and what I look like now...
> I MAY have gained some weight >_>
> 
> Also trying to worm my way into the community here so hey
> 
> (And the old pics are from 2006 and 2009!)



Impressive gain. You're one of those people who's naturally skinny, aren't you? You've gotta work for it! xD


----------



## Mordecai

Eh, I'll pic whore for a limited time:


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrBob said:


> I use photobucket personally to host my photos.
> 
> And because I'm in a generous mood I'll share some of me.



Cute!! I enjoy this post.


----------



## Mordecai

This bruise is pretty neat. Pointy tables can be dangerous!


----------



## freakyfred

GRR smash puny photographer!!!!


----------



## biglynch

freakyfred said:


> GRR smash puny photographer!!!!



dude this pic in b&w and you have epic 1970 pro rassler stance down perfect. Win.


----------



## freakyfred

biglynch said:


> dude this pic in b&w and you have epic 1970 pro rassler stance down perfect. Win.



hahaha now there's an idea


----------



## biglynch

freakyfred said:


> hahaha now there's an idea


Making his way to the ring hailing from parts unknown, weighing 300lbs (ish) Smasher FRED!


----------



## samuraiscott

Not all the way naked, but topless with underwear. 

View attachment lying down.jpg


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Too much pre-xmas indulgence..... 

View attachment fathanging2.jpg


----------



## sarahe543

all you guys...:bow:


----------



## The Dark Lady

Londonbikerboy said:


> Too much pre-xmas indulgence.....



Ha-cha-cha!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Ha-cha-cha!!!



Gesundheit.


----------



## fatnick03

Here are some close to naked pics of me :happy:


----------



## fatnick03

another one


----------



## lovelocs

fatnick03 said:


> another one



???.........


----------



## fatnick03

sorry about that


----------



## Cobra Verde

Dude delete that shit pronto. Genitalia is verboten.


http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/faq.php


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Dude...."nekkid" was not to be taken literally.


----------



## freakyfred

It's not??? Damn I shouldn't have spent all that money on a professional photographer.

Now I gotta burn these.


----------



## lovelocs

I missed it AGAIN!?!?! 






dafuq...


----------



## lovelocs

This is an old one, but a fun one, nonetheless. 

View attachment roll6.jpg


----------



## biglynch

Ok i did a little photo set for someone a while back, hought i'd snip together a few bits.
Enjoy... i hope!


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Ok i did a little photo set for someone a while back, hought i'd snip together a few bits.
> Enjoy... i hope!



Sir, that is a somewhat disturbing collection. Not the pics themselves mind you, you're still a handsome beast I'm sure.

Rather, the presentation of this collage for some reason has me saying "It puts the lotion in the basket," and humming Goodbye Horses 

All kidding aside, nice shots BL!


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahahaha.

But man, I love that song! I have it on my Ipod. 





LeoGibson said:


> "It puts the lotion in the basket," and humming Goodbye Horses


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

I thought it was a neat collage. 

But yes, there was something slightly disconcerting about seeing you photo-chopped into bits like that. Handsome anyway. You also have really nice blue eyes.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Im new here, should I participate or shall I remain slightly mysterious...


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

HeavyHandsome said:


> Im new here, should I participate or shall I remain slightly mysterious...



Listen to your heart...


----------



## HeavyHandsome

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Listen to your heart...



I loved that song...


----------



## analikesyourface

HeavyHandsome said:


> I loved that song...



...when he's callling for youuuuuu...


----------



## analikesyourface

biglynch said:


> Ok i did a little photo set for someone a while back, hought i'd snip together a few bits.
> Enjoy... i hope!



I for one enjoy this tremendously. 

Not creepy at all hehe :3


----------



## HeavyHandsome

analikesyourface said:


> ...when he's callling for youuuuuu...



Listen to your heaaaaaart, theres nothing else you can do....


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

HeavyHandsome said:


> Listen to your heaaaaaart, theres nothing else you can do....



I don't know where you're goooooing...

and I don't know why-

But listen to your heeea-rrtt,

before

you tell him gooodbyyyee.

(And suddenly I'm in 9th grade again, listening to this on repeat and crying like an emo little bitch.)


----------



## x0emnem0x

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I don't know where you're goooooing...
> 
> and I don't know why-
> 
> But listen to your heeea-rrtt,
> 
> before
> 
> you tell him gooodbyyyee.
> 
> (And suddenly I'm in 9th grade again, listening to this on repeat and crying like an emo little bitch.)



Thanks to everyone in this thread I will now be playing this song on repeat all night, it's already played twice. -.-


----------



## HeavyHandsome

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I don't know where you're goooooing...
> 
> and I don't know why-
> 
> But listen to your heeea-rrtt,
> 
> before
> 
> you tell him gooodbyyyee.
> 
> (And suddenly I'm in 9th grade again, listening to this on repeat and crying like an emo little bitch.)



Hey Ya reminds me of Grade 9...


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

HeavyHandsome said:


> Hey Ya reminds me of Grade 9...



That makes me think of Elementary school.

I looked it up...the song came out in 2003, so I was in 5th/6th grade.

Jeez, it was that long ago?

I listened to a lot of music in high school that didn't actually come out when I was in high school or that wasn't popular. (At least in America.) Class of 2010.


----------



## analikesyourface

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> That makes me think of Elementary school.
> 
> I looked it up...the song came out in 2003, so I was in 5th/6th grade.
> 
> Jeez, it was that long ago?
> 
> I listened to a lot of music in high school that didn't actually come out when I was in high school or that wasn't popular. (At least in America.) Class of 2010.



Oh gosh. I was in 3rd grade. I FEEL SO YOUNG. Class of 2012


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

analikesyourface said:


> Oh gosh. I was in 3rd grade. I FEEL SO YOUNG. Class of 2012



 It's a baby!

Get off the internets, youngin' this is no place for you!


----------



## HeavyHandsome

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> It's a baby!
> 
> Get off the internets, youngin' this is no place for you!



Lets keep her around, she can fetch us things.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

I think i'll give all you ladies a little Christmas gift in this thread tomorrow. What do you all think?


----------



## Morbid

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You judge on the sexy...not exactly nekkid...and a moment of boredom.



HOTTT SO DAMN HHHOOOTTTTT... no kidding *wipes the drool from my lips*


----------



## analikesyourface

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> It's a baby!
> 
> Get off the internets, youngin' this is no place for you!



I am babby. That was actually my nickname for the majority of high school because all of my friends were in college. 

And I'm legal, bro! Just not.... able to legally drink. Shit.


----------



## TwilightStarr

HeavyHandsome said:


> I think i'll give all you ladies a little Christmas gift in this thread tomorrow. What do you all think?



Umm...yeah I guess that would be okay, just kidding that would be awesome!  (now I shall wait like a little kid waiting for Santa) :batting::bounce:


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Well, I promised you ladies a Christmas Present! So here it is! Enjoy.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HeavyHandsome said:


> Well, I promised you ladies a Christmas Present! So here it is! Enjoy.



Oh snap, hello! :blush:


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

analikesyourface said:


> I am babby. That was actually my nickname for the majority of high school because all of my friends were in college.
> 
> And I'm legal, bro! Just not.... able to legally drink. Shit.



Haha, "babby." A lot of my friends are older too.

And I can't legally drink either...one more year!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

2003 I was in college, way to make me feel old. Third grade for me was 1990.


----------



## TwilightStarr

HeavyHandsome said:


> Well, I promised you ladies a Christmas Present! So here it is! Enjoy.



I got some great stuff for christmas but this is by far the BEST!!

Like I said before "so hott want to touch the hiney and anything else I am aloud to grab!" :batting::blush::smitten:


----------



## HeavyHandsome

TwilightStarr said:


> I got some great stuff for christmas but this is by far the BEST!!
> 
> Like I said before "so hott want to touch the hiney and anything else I am aloud to grab!" :batting::blush::smitten:



Touch it all!


----------



## x0emnem0x

TwilightStarr said:


> Like I said before "so hott want to touch the hiney and anything else I am aloud to grab!" :batting::blush::smitten:



LOL I AGREE!!! XD


----------



## djudex

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> 2003 I was in college, way to make me feel old. Third grade for me was 1990.



Way to make me feel old, my first year of high school was 1990 :doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

djudex said:


> Way to make me feel old, my first year of high school was 1990 :doh:



I got my drivers license in 1990!


----------



## djudex

LeoGibson said:


> I got my drivers license in 1990!



I got my learners when I was 14 and didn't get my actual license until I was ...um.. 24. Man, bit of a gap there...


----------



## TwilightStarr

HeavyHandsome said:


> Touch it all!



I've always wanted to go to Canada now I really want too  Plus my Christmas hat I am wearing right now is perfect for an adventure to Canada





Merry Christmas, Eh!


----------



## LeoGibson

djudex said:


> I got my learners when I was 14 and didn't get my actual license until I was ...um.. 24. Man, bit of a gap there...



I got my learner's at 15 and actual at 16. 1990 was my sophomore year in high school.


----------



## Sweetie

HeavyHandsome said:


> Well, I promised you ladies a Christmas Present! So here it is! Enjoy.



Hmmmm....very very nice. Thank you for sharing. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Go to hell, all of you!

haha.




LeoGibson said:


> I got my learner's at 15 and actual at 16. 1990 was my sophomore year in high school.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

LeoGibson said:


> I got my learner's at 15 and actual at 16. 1990 was my sophomore year in high school.



I wasn't alive in 1990.

Also I'm 20 and I've never been behind the wheel of a car.  *cry*

I don't know...I'm always busy whenever I'm supposed to be working on learning to drive. I've piloted a boat! Does that count? lol


----------



## analikesyourface

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I wasn't alive in 1990.
> 
> Also I'm 20 and I've never been behind the wheel of a car.  *cry*
> 
> I don't know...I'm always busy whenever I'm supposed to be working on learning to drive. I've piloted a boat! Does that count? lol



I've been driving since 13.... 

In 2007. Oh god.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

ladies...ladies...i mean come on...my beautiful fat-ness is right there...revel in it haha jk


----------



## analikesyourface

HeavyHandsome said:


> ladies...ladies...i mean come on...my beautiful fat-ness is right there...revel in it haha jk



...True. I might already be.


----------



## freakyfred

less talk more nudity!


----------



## analikesyourface

freakyfred said:


> less talk more nudity!



It won't let me rep you more. wtf.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HeavyHandsome said:


> ladies...ladies...i mean come on...my beautiful fat-ness is right there...revel in it haha jk



Oh I am, everytime I come to this thread I'm like where is it, ohh there it is... hello... :wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr

x0emnem0x said:


> Oh I am, everytime I come to this thread I'm like where is it, ohh there it is... hello... :wubu:



Very true!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I wasn't alive in 1990.
> 
> Also I'm 20 and I've never been behind the wheel of a car.  *cry*
> 
> I don't know...I'm always busy whenever I'm supposed to be working on learning to drive. I've piloted a boat! Does that count? lol



What the shit is this?! I have a hard time wrapping my head around finding anything sexually attractive about someone born after 1990. Don't get me wrong, I do all the time, but I feel...icky.


----------



## freakyfred

Gonna take my own advice.
Have some St Stephen's Day nudity!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What the shit is this?! I have a hard time wrapping my head around finding anything sexually attractive about someone born after 1990. Don't get me wrong, I do all the time, but I feel...icky.



It's hard to do sometimes but you just have to power through. You don't want to be labeled a quitter do you.


----------



## oliver141180

Ok, time to post me (deep breath!!) :


----------



## Mordecai

I'm totally late for X-mas.


----------



## oliver141180

Deep breath.....ok, here's me:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What the shit is this?! I have a hard time wrapping my head around finding anything sexually attractive about someone born after 1990. Don't get me wrong, I do all the time, but I feel...icky.



I was born in '92, I'm 20, totally legal, and I'm pretty hott if I do say so myself!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What the shit is this?! I have a hard time wrapping my head around finding anything sexually attractive about someone born after 1990. Don't get me wrong, I do all the time, but I feel...icky.



I understand.


----------



## fritzi

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What the shit is this?! I have a hard time wrapping my head around finding anything sexually attractive about someone born after 1990. Don't get me wrong, I do all the time, but I feel...icky.





Sasquatch! said:


> I understand.



It only shows that those of us who believed in your maturity - sometimes against all outward pretenses - were right after all ...


----------



## Sasquatch!

fritzi said:


> It only shows that those of us who believed in your maturity - sometimes against all outward pretenses - were right after all ...



Shhh! I don't want everyone to find out!


----------



## analikesyourface

Sasquatch! said:


> I understand.



Sigh. See, the thing is, I've pretty much been dating men who are at least five years older than me since I was 16 or 17. The majority of 18 year old guys in this area are constantly either drunk or high, and that annoys me. It is always a sad reminder that outside my hick state, an 18 year old dating a 25-30 year old is considered odd xD


----------



## Blackjack

Personally I'm still getting over the fact that there are adults who have never lived in a world without the movie _Jurassic Park_. Or that next year, the high school graduating class will have never known a world without Pokémon. 

...I just scared myself a bit. If you need me I'll be curled up under my desk, shaking.


----------



## Melian

Blackjack said:


> Personally I'm still getting over the fact that there are adults who have never lived in a world without the movie _Jurassic Park_. Or that next year, the high school graduating class will have never known a world without Pokémon.
> 
> ...I just scared myself a bit. If you need me I'll be curled up under my desk, shaking.



What I find incredibly terrifying is that, soon, we'll have adults who owned cellphones since childhood. 

On a related note, I freaked out the other day when I realized that Furby has been around for ~14 years.


----------



## Tad

They also won't remember a time without Harry Potter, and by the time they were likely really getting into music they may have only bought it digitally.


----------



## PolarKat

last week I was helping my Nephew with his chem. home work (Atomic models), and the internet conenction was down, so I told him to grab the "A" volume of the enclyclopedia from the bookshelf.. I just got the blankest stare I've even seen


----------



## Cobra Verde

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What the shit is this?! I have a hard time wrapping my head around finding anything sexually attractive about someone born after 1990. Don't get me wrong, I do all the time, but I feel...icky.


It's the very fact that you're able to persevere in the face of such doubt that makes you a hero.


----------



## x0emnem0x

analikesyourface said:


> Sigh. See, the thing is, I've pretty much been dating men who are at least five years older than me since I was 16 or 17. The majority of 18 year old guys in this area are constantly either drunk or high, and that annoys me. It is always a sad reminder that outside my hick state, an 18 year old dating a 25-30 year old is considered odd xD



I'm the same way, I'm 20 dating a 28 year old right now...


----------



## BigChaz

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm the same way, I'm 20 dating a 28 year old right now...



I'm 27 and have sex every night with a fiver.


my hand


----------



## analikesyourface

BigChaz said:


> I'm 27 and have sex every night with a fiver.
> 
> 
> my hand



I see what you did thurr. 

I feel your pain, sir.


----------



## HDANGEL15

PolarKat said:


> last week I was helping my Nephew with his chem. home work (Atomic models), and the internet conenction was down, so I told him to grab the "A" volume of the enclyclopedia from the bookshelf.. I just got the blankest stare I've even seen



*I know.....RIGHT....the WORLD BOOK ENCYCLOPEDIA was the END all for me as a kid.......*


----------



## x0emnem0x

analikesyourface said:


> I see what you did thurr.
> 
> I feel your pain, sir.



Lol I see what he did there too, and I also feel both your guys pain.


----------



## LeoGibson

x0emnem0x said:


> Lol I see what he did there too, and I also feel both your guys pain.



Look, sympathy is nice, but with all due respect, it isn't their pain that needs feeling.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Just hopped out of the shower, Hello


----------



## Sweetie

HeavyHandsome said:


> Just hopped out of the shower, Hello



Well hello there to you... :wubu: :blush:


----------



## Cobra Verde

BigChaz said:


> I'm 27 and have sex every night with a fiver.
> 
> 
> my hand



He'll be here through the 12th, folks. Try the salmon!


----------



## Surlysomething

Very handsome. 

It's nice to see some masculine men around here. 





HeavyHandsome said:


> Just hopped out of the shower, Hello


----------



## x0emnem0x

HeavyHandsome said:


> Just hopped out of the shower, Hello



Hello there, meow


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Very handsome.
> 
> It's nice to see some masculine men around here.



What makes a masculine man? I want to play!


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What makes a masculine man? I want to play!



Aaaaaand I already lost.


----------



## Matthew

Well I have not posted in a million years, but I just wanted to share

http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8332934070/in/photostream

I hope it's approved


----------



## Hole

HeavyHandsome said:


> Well, I promised you ladies a Christmas Present! So here it is! Enjoy.



Very sexy.  Sorry, I have no other creative comments at 2 am.


----------



## Rojodi

Here is me totally naked: 

View attachment Naked_me.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

This doesn't even make sense. Why bother?




Rojodi said:


> Here is me totally naked:


----------



## Yakatori

Kind of like the way your new avatar lines up with that comment...


----------



## Kazak

x0emnem0x said:


> I was born in '92, I'm 20, totally legal, and I'm pretty hott if I do say so myself!


this statement was make in a thread for "nekkid" pics, therefore you are required to now post a "nekkid" pic to prove said statement.
thank you.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Kazak said:


> this statement was make in a thread for "nekkid" pics, therefore you are required to now post a "nekkid" pic to prove said statement.
> thank you.



I've posted a couple so far, but I think it was in the other "Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid" hehe. But really... it is confusing that there is two threads. There is at least 2 I've posted on the other... 

I'll do my cross post from that one of my recent pic I've posted.
There ya go!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Now all ya' need is a little ol' heart on ur belly...just wax that nasty hair off and voila...all ready for the ladies on Valentine's Day...

lololololol



HeavyHandsome said:


> Well, I promised you ladies a Christmas Present! So here it is! Enjoy.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

bbwfairygirl said:


> Now all ya' need is a little ol' heart on ur belly...just wax that nasty hair off and voila...all ready for the ladies on Valentine's Day...
> 
> lololololol



The hair STAYS!  Take it or leave it!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thank you!

:bow::eat2:




HeavyHandsome said:


> The hair STAYS!  Take it or leave it!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

bbwfairygirl said:


> Now all ya' need is a little ol' heart on ur belly...just wax that nasty hair off and voila...all ready for the ladies on Valentine's Day...
> 
> lololololol





HeavyHandsome said:


> The hair STAYS!  Take it or leave it!



so glitter then? lololololol. Just teasing...cute pic


----------



## vinarian

x0emnem0x said:


> I've posted a couple so far, but I think it was in the other "Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid" hehe. But really... it is confusing that there is two threads. There is at least 2 I've posted on the other...
> 
> I'll do my cross post from that one of my recent pic I've posted.
> There ya go!



I approve off this message!


----------



## BHMforBBW




----------



## freakyfred

BHMforBBW said:


>



Dude you've been here since 2007 and you still don't know how to post images?

Okay I'm probably going to get ignored like I always do with this stuff but let's see;

Your best bet is to upload your images onto an image host like imgur and copy the direct link (the one that ends in .jpg). THAT'S what you use to embed images. Not the page it happens to be on. 

If you have photoshop, you can resize and compress it down to less than 117.2 KB, then you can upload it via the manage attachments button. Which is great cause you can delete it when you want to.


----------



## Melian

freakyfred said:


> Dude you've been here since 2007 and you still don't know how to post images?
> 
> Okay I'm probably going to get ignored like I always do with this stuff but let's see;
> 
> Your best bet is to upload your images onto an image host like imgur and copy the direct link (the one that ends in .jpg). THAT'S what you use to embed images. Not the page it happens to be on.
> 
> If you have photoshop, you can resize and compress it down to less than 117.2 KB, then you can upload it via the manage attachments button. Which is great cause you can delete it when you want to.



Just let it go....

I'm convinced that 99% of posters here have had a lobotomy.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Just let it go....
> 
> I'm convinced that 99% of posters here have had a lobotomy.



They said they were taking out a tumor, ok?


----------



## Jabbauk

Hi All, just joined and thought I would post a couple of pics to join in 

Tried to post them into he message but couldn't figure out how to do it :blush:

Let me know what you think :doh:

http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o782/Jabbauk/image_zps6b6853c3.jpg

http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o782/Jabbauk/image_zps4be8197e.jpg

http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o782/Jabbauk/image_zps7d3ec8a5.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Jabbauk said:


> Hi All, just joined and thought I would post a couple of pics to join in
> 
> Tried to post them into he message but couldn't figure out how to do it :blush:
> 
> Let me know what you think :doh:



Next time just click the little yellow image icon in the post, with the mountain and sun, and paste the links into that. It will post the image.


----------



## GermanFatMan

hello,

heres a pic from german BHM.  hope you like..


----------



## Jabbauk

x0emnem0x said:


> Next time just click the little yellow image icon in the post, with the mountain and sun, and paste the links into that. It will post the image.



Hey thanks for that just tried again but no luck, could be something to do with me being new or on an iPad?


----------



## Jabbauk

Lets see if this one works


----------



## x0emnem0x

Didn't work. That's so weird, the links you posted before are all you need to paste into the little box. Maybe it's cause you're on an iPad.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I can think of a different reason.


----------



## nsg310

This is my first pic like this. I hope that you ladies enjoy. I am a 20 year old college football player.


----------



## michiganbhm

Edited: Upload error


----------



## bakez

hey just posting to say how much i love this thread, long-time lurker. will be posting a picture soon once i've integrated myself a bit more

got damn at some of you :wubu: (men and women alike :eat2


----------



## syphon77

I'm just gonna leave this here...


----------



## syphon77

I'm terrible at winking.


----------



## sophie lou

GermanFatMan said:


> hello,
> 
> heres a pic from german BHM.  hope you like..



You look so good. I love that pose mmm x


----------



## analikesyourface

syphon77 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here...



 I don't even care if you're terrible at winking. Very handsome


----------



## syphon77

analikesyourface said:


> I don't even care if you're terrible at winking. Very handsome



Thanks! I don't normally get complimented on my face as I have a few other quite prominent features.


----------



## sweetheart5950

x0emnem0x said:


> I've posted a couple so far, but I think it was in the other "Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid" hehe. But really... it is confusing that there is two threads. There is at least 2 I've posted on the other...
> 
> I'll do my cross post from that one of my recent pic I've posted.
> There ya go!



Oh my god you are truly sexy, phew I just fainted. :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> I've posted a couple so far, but I think it was in the other "Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid" hehe. But really... it is confusing that there is two threads. There is at least 2 I've posted on the other...
> 
> I'll do my cross post from that one of my recent pic I've posted.
> There ya go!




&#9834; &#9835; *whistles*&#9834; &#9835; 

That's my SEXY wifey!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ahhhahahah! 

Thanks guys.... blushing. :wubu:


----------



## mischel

Trying to revive this thread .


----------



## mischel

And another new picture


----------



## chaoticfate13

hope all of you like


----------



## freakyfred

suddenly and without warning...!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I love your undies.

Haha.

OH BOYS






freakyfred said:


> suddenly and without warning...!!!


----------



## mischel

Surlysomething said:


> I love your undies.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> OH BOYS



Not wearing any .


----------



## Sasquatch!

mischel said:


> Not wearing any .



Then I don't think she was talking about you.


----------



## michiganbhm

Thought I would bring it back


----------



## BigWheels

TwilightStarr said:


> I've always wanted to go to Canada now I really want too  Plus my Christmas hat I am wearing right now is perfect for an adventure to Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, Eh!



Where did you find this hat & how can I get one??? I LOVE it!!

And all the bodies are nice too...


----------



## anubis0079

[/IMG]



[/IMG]





Me in all my sexiness and wonder


----------



## TwilightStarr

BigWheels said:


> Where did you find this hat & how can I get one??? I LOVE it!!
> 
> And all the bodies are nice too...



I got it at WalMart, they've had it out the past few years with all the Xmas Stuff


----------



## Blockierer

Me at 213 lbs and nekkid.


----------



## dblbellybhm

Gained 12 lbs in three months. So much for SB diet. 
View attachment 108750


----------



## jestemhardkorem




----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

WhiteHotRazor said:


> secksy az fuq



Pretty damn sexy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



yummer :eat2:


----------



## Oona

WhiteHotRazor said:


> snipped



Oh haaaaay 

-winks and wiggles eyebrows-

how YOU doin'?


----------



## x0emnem0x

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



Well hello! :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!




----------



## bremerton

Sasquatch! said:


>



you look like you're about to sneeze... cutely, though.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bremerton said:


> you look like you're about to sneeze... cutely, though.



Oh gosh, did the fact I was holding my boobs give it away? No one wants to see those things in motion.


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh gosh, did the fact I was holding my boobs give it away? No one wants to see those things in motion.


Speak for yourself, Sasspants.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Showers seem to be the theme right now...so here's a few shampoo'dos. 





there's a few more shower'dos if anyone cares to see them, 

there's also some *ahem* OTHER shower pictures if anyone wants to see those


----------



## bremerton

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Showers seem to be the theme right now...so here's a few shampoo'dos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's a few more shower'dos if anyone cares to see them,
> 
> there's also some *ahem* OTHER shower pictures if anyone wants to see those



nobody wants to see those.


----------



## Goreki

bremerton said:


> nobody wants to see those.


EVERYONE WANTS TO SEE THOSE!!!


----------



## freakyfred

Is this some thread revival!? 
I can dig.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I guess I'll stick to the shower theme.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're too adorable for words. Srsly 



freakyfred said:


> Is this some thread revival!?
> I can dig.


----------



## Surlysomething

You've lost so much weight! Way to go...hope you're feeling better. 



Lil BigginZ said:


> I guess I'll stick to the shower theme.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> You've lost so much weight! Way to go...hope you're feeling better.



Thank you!I'm feeling better about my overall health. I'm sick atm, but that'll pass in a few days.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's awesome, buddy! You look great...keep up all your hard work! :bow:



Lil BigginZ said:


> Thank you!I'm feeling better about my overall health. I'm sick atm, but that'll pass in a few days.


----------



## mjbmxz

I thought I posted mine, guess not. Here goes! 

View attachment 1704311.jpg


----------



## chubloverUK86

Sasquatch! said:


>



Hot as! If you don't mind me saying so


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chubloverUK86 said:


> Hot as! If you don't mind me saying so



I agree!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

mjbmxz said:


> I thought I posted mine, guess not. Here goes!



*wheres the thread monitor for fucks sake?? SERIOUSLY....TMI*


----------



## HDANGEL15

chubloverUK86 said:


> Hot as! If you don't mind me saying so





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I agree!!!



*
sassy gets all they cute boys in the playground!!! 
his milkshake is better*


----------



## Sasquatch!

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> sassy gets all they cute boys in the playground!!!
> his milkshake is better*



Thanks guys and gal!


----------



## Anjula

Sasquatch! said:


>



I really like your arms 



freakyfred said:


> Is this some thread revival!?
> I can dig.



Such a cool pose! 



Lil BigginZ said:


> I guess I'll stick to the shower theme.




I can't get over how much your face has slimmed. Congrats! You're still a hottie tho 


mjbmxz said:


> I thought I posted mine, guess not. Here goes!


Is that a butt...........?


----------



## Goreki

Tried to post this before, but computer said no. Lets try again.
It's been a while.





I don't KNOW why so serious!


----------



## azerty

Goreki said:


> Tried to post this before, but computer said no. Lets try again.
> It's been a while.
> 
> I don't KNOW why so serious!



Serious and cute


----------



## LeoGibson

Goreki said:


> Tried to post this before, but computer said no. Lets try again.
> It's been a while.
> 
> I don't KNOW why so serious!



Thanks for the second effort! We all find it worthwhile.

Smokin' pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrSensible

Goreki said:


> Tried to post this before, but computer said no. Lets try again.
> It's been a while.
> 
> I don't KNOW why so serious!



Hubbafuckinghubba! :bow:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> Tried to post this before, but computer said no. Lets try again.
> It's been a while.
> I don't KNOW why so serious!



Very beautiful picture 

*HHNNNNNNGGG*


----------



## SailorCupcake

nsg310 said:


> This is my first pic like this. I hope that you ladies enjoy. I am a 20 year old college football player.



well hello there


----------



## SailorCupcake

here is my nearly nude contribution 

View attachment Photo on 2013-02-18 at 01.47 #4.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SailorCupcake said:


> here is my nearly nude contribution



your skin, it's...porcelain kissed!


----------



## lille

Please don't quote, it won't be up very long.


----------



## LeoGibson

SailorCupcake said:


> here is my nearly nude contribution



We're always appreciative of contributions here in this holiday season! 




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> your skin, it's...porcelain kissed!



You know, my full name is Leo *P.* Gibson. Want to guess what the p stands for? 




@lille, since you don't want it quoted, I'll do this! Lovely pic and thanks for sharing your contribution with us!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> We're always appreciative of contributions here in this holiday season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, my full name is Leo *P.* Gibson. Want to guess what the p stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @lille, since you don't want it quoted, I'll do this! Lovely pic and thanks for sharing your contribution with us!



I'm going to go with P=penis, and i'm still okay with that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lille said:


> Please don't quote, it won't be up very long.



So may beautiful pale women! You'd think it was my birthday, or Christmas even!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm going to go with P=penis, and i'm still okay with that.



That would be ok too I guess, but I wouldn't particularly wish to kiss it!


----------



## MrSensible

SailorCupcake said:


> here is my nearly nude contribution





lille said:


> Please don't quote, it won't be up very long.



This thread is certainly going places. Stunning pictures :smitten:


----------



## Goreki

Thank you for the lovely compliments


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliments



let's not forget about THIS pale beauty.


----------



## biglynch

Good things everywhere :bow:
Thats cheered me right up.


----------



## snakebite

thought maybe this should go here...


----------



## freakyfred

snakebite said:


> thought maybe this should go here...



Ooooh gosh.


----------



## azerty

snakebite said:


> thought maybe this should go here...



Very nice


----------



## LeoGibson

snakebite said:


> thought maybe this should go here...



Yet another beauty added to the list!



From all of us guys here on the BHM/FFA board, thank you ladies for blowing the roof off this joint the last two days with all your resplendent lovliness!

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

snakebite said:


> thought maybe this should go here...



That's a great picture to wake up to.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I think it's time to break up this clam-fest and add a little sausage.


----------



## BChunky

snakebite said:


> thought maybe this should go here...



Great body


----------



## Cobra Verde

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think it's time to break up this clam-fest and add a little sausage.


I think you need to get your watch fixed.



I posted in here. Happy?


----------



## Goreki

snakebite said:


> thought maybe this should go here...


I'm very disappointed! Where is the snake on your boob?!??
Other than that, way to raise the bar!


----------



## snakebite

Goreki said:


> I'm very disappointed! Where is the snake on your boob?!??
> Other than that, way to raise the bar!



Haha a snakebite is actually something my team did in college, and it was just grabbing another persons boob and yelling snakebite 
It's also a mixed drink!


----------



## biglynch

snakebite said:


> Haha a snakebite is actually something my team did in college, and it was just grabbing another persons boob and yelling snakebite
> It's also a mixed drink!



If i try this at work, will I be fired.

YES.

Still want to though.


----------



## MrSensible

biglynch said:


> If i try this at work, will I be fired.
> 
> YES.
> 
> Still want to though.



Ditto. Although I'm not sure how I feel about someone returning the favor, heh.

Sexiful picture by the way, snakebite :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cobra Verde said:


> I think you need to get your watch fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted in here. Happy?



the worst kind of sausage.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Hmph.


*tucks it back into pants*


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> Hmph.
> 
> 
> *tucks it back into pants*



PICS OR GTFO.


----------



## theronin23

Hey guys, what's going on in this thread XD


----------



## dblbellybhm

Thought I would try one lying down. So much more relaxing.


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> the worst kind of sausage.


Yes, but we're still waiting for you to present it to us, Josie!


----------



## warwagon86

SailorCupcake said:


> here is my nearly nude contribution



oh my! all you ladies here are distracting me from my work!


----------



## Treach

The problem with being tall and fat is that until I get bombarded by cosmic rays taking selfies is hard. 

View attachment 20131214_010527.jpg


----------



## Goreki

Treach said:


> The problem with being tall and fat is that until I get bombarded by cosmic rays taking selfies is hard.


Yeah, I repped too soon. Nice one.


----------



## shantheman145

View attachment 20131113_231521.jpg


Me


----------



## bigsexxxyman

thought i'd share this


----------



## SailorCupcake

Treach said:


> The problem with being tall and fat is that until I get bombarded by cosmic rays taking selfies is hard.



my my you are fine


----------



## Treach

SailorCupcake said:


> my my you are fine



Thank you very much! Also the feeling's mutual etc. etc.


----------



## freakyfred

Yes those are comic book jammies. I can smell your jealousy from here.


----------



## edvis

almost naked 

View attachment almost.jpg


----------



## Pinkbelly

You know what? I might as well! Or is this too much? 

View attachment Early October Belly 2.jpg


----------



## mdecker93

I guess I'll just link to the one naked picture I have that's safe for this forum. 

Sorry about the blue haze, camera issues. 

View attachment IMAG0115-lowres.jpg


----------



## Esther

I want to see headsssssssssssssssss


----------



## chubloverUK86

Esther said:


> I want to see headsssssssssssssssss



I think you mean faces!

(Couldn't resist!)


----------



## Melian

chubloverUK86 said:


> I think you mean faces!
> 
> (Couldn't resist!)



She knows what she said.


----------



## Sasquatch!

My naked face:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> I want to see headsssssssssssssssss



*pssssssssssssst I will let you in on a little secret....
he exposed his whole head/face/body in this little thread

Gentlemen, Post An Awesome Pic Of Yourselves *


----------



## Mordecai

Esther said:


> I want to see headsssssssssssssssss





Melian said:


> She knows what she said.



The question is: are there enough pikes for said heads?


----------



## LeoGibson

Sasquatch! said:


> My naked face:




Very nice my good man. By Jove a pipe does indeed suit you! But this being the nekkid thread and all, I dare not ask what, pray tell, you are using to tamp your tobacco!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> My naked face:



needs more body, less face.


----------



## chubloverUK86

Sasquatch! said:


> My naked face:



That double chin is crying out for some nibbling.

On the subject of the pipe do you smoke that or is it for effect? So few guys smoke pipes these days. I remember one of my dad's work colleagues used to smoke one. God it smelt good. Like, sweet, hard to describe. I don't get why people like smoking aside from the nicotine, but I can totally get the pipe if it tastes as good as it smells.


----------



## Sasquatch!

LeoGibson said:


> Very nice my good man. By Jove a pipe does indeed suit you! But this being the nekkid thread and all, I dare not ask what, pray tell, you are using to tamp your tobacco!


 Hahaha! Thanks!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> needs more body, less face.


I'll see what I can do.


chubloverUK86 said:


> That double chin is crying out for some nibbling.
> 
> On the subject of the pipe do you smoke that or is it for effect? So few guys smoke pipes these days. I remember one of my dad's work colleagues used to smoke one. God it smelt good. Like, sweet, hard to describe. I don't get why people like smoking aside from the nicotine, but I can totally get the pipe if it tastes as good as it smells.



Oh you! 
I bought it as a prop for a game this saturday, but I do fully intend to smoke it at some point soon.


----------



## chubloverUK86

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh you!
> I bought it as a prop for a game this saturday, but I do fully intend to smoke it at some point soon.



You'll have to let me know how that goes.


----------



## agouderia

Sasquatch! said:


> My naked face:



Sherlock Holmes chubby twin! When will you solve the next mystery??


----------



## JenFromOC

WhiteHotRazor said:


>




Late to the party...but every pic you post is my favorite lol


----------



## Fat Molly

theronin23 said:


> Hey guys, what's going on in this thread XD



Oh hey, you're gorgeous. 

Doing the thing where I stalk your Youtube channel now. 

*stalk stalk stalk* 

Smart and handsome and talented! woot!


----------



## Fat Molly

Sasquatch! said:


>



Oh dear <insert something that adequately indicates how hot you are> hot diggety. :smitten:


----------



## Fat Molly

agouderia said:


> Sherlock Holmes chubby twin! When will you solve the next mystery??



omg seriously that's so cute. 

<tries to insert Sherlockian quibble about what kind of pipe it is...then decides she doesn't care because you're too cute... but still goes and finds an article on the subject anyways because the internet is for more than just hot pix and porn. sometimes. > 



from: http://pipesmagazine.com/blog/put-that-in-your-pipe/the-great-detective-and-his-pipes/#more-5214

In the stories and novels, Holmes had three pipes- a clay, a briar and a cherrywood. His clay, a typical churchwarden style, was smoked often enough that it had colored until black. Watson referred to it as his "disreputable" clay, which he smoked when he was in a "disputatious" or argumentative mood. Little was said about his briar other than to be described as "oily", and next to no information was given about his cherrywood. This collection would seem to make sense considering that Holmes kept his tobacco in the toe of a Persian slipper.
So the obvious question that one might ask would be "What about the calabash?" Nowhere in any of the 60 Holmes pieces that Doyle wrote was there a mention of a calabash. How did Holmes become associated with the large gourd and meerschaum pipe? Because of William Gillette, an American actor who portrayed Holmes on the stage in the early 1900s. Gillette (who built the famous Gillette Castle in Connecticut) wanted a pipe that was easily visible to the audience, but with a deep, pronounced bend that wouldnt block the audiences view of his face, and would keep the smoke out of his eyes. With a proverbial wink and nod, if you got a view of the mantel at 221B in any of the 1980s Granada TV series Holmes stories, you would notice a calabash lying on it, but Jeremy Brett (as Holmes) never smoked it.


----------



## Fat Molly

x0emnem0x said:


> I've posted a couple so far, but I think it was in the other "Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid" hehe. But really... it is confusing that there is two threads. There is at least 2 I've posted on the other...
> 
> I'll do my cross post from that one of my recent pic I've posted.
> There ya go!



so creamy skin. much delicious. very belly. wow. 

:smitten:


----------



## Fat Molly

GermanFatMan said:


> hello,
> 
> heres a pic from german BHM.  hope you like..



omg

love it. 

I particularly like how you're grabbing yourself, it's really sexy. Really accentuates your delicious curves. Mmmm. :smitten:


----------



## Fat Molly

syphon77 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here...



omg seriously you're beautiful

I love the little dip your belly makes at the "prime" meridian

the way you're grabbing your soft flesh is exactly what I want to do to it as I sit here so lustfully 

argh I want to touch and rub your excellent belly so much!


----------



## Fat Molly

mischel said:


> And another new picture



Don't see the pic - looks like it was modded - but gosh I've been looking at your spectacular tumblr. subscribed much! and the comments you have on it are fantastic.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had this up in the "awesome picture" thread, but realized it probably belonged here a bit more than it did over there.



Hot Damn you are Sexy. HMU!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> *Looks at date since the last post* Yeah it's about time there was another post in here... call it an early Christmas present



Hot damn, looking good Rick!


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hot Damn you are Sexy. HMU!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this is about as nekkid as I get, and just about as sexy too.
> 
> Me in a "toto" costume for a remake of a Wizard of Oz Musical
> 
> That's my trying the suit on for the first time.



You quoted the wrong one.


----------



## Esther

Amaranthine said:


> You quoted the wrong one.



Can't rep you, but I just about died


----------



## lille

Esther said:


> Can't rep you, but I just about died



I got her for you. That was fantastic.


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> You quoted the wrong one.



"_Did you ever know that you're my herooooooo_"


----------



## WVMountainrear

Amaranthine said:


> You quoted the wrong one.



You should see his Dorothy. 

View attachment dotdog.jpg


----------



## Fat Molly

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hot Damn you are Sexy. HMU!



muy delicioso


----------



## Goreki

Oh my god, post more nekkid pics already, you selfish bastards!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Goreki said:


> Oh my god, post more nekkid pics already, you selfish bastards!



Right? LOL


----------



## Mordecai

I guess I can picture whore myself out.


----------



## Treach

For Goreki and x0emnem0x for asking so nicely (and em's last picture was lovely and I think I forgot to say anything) 

View attachment 1321658.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Treach said:


> For Goreki and x0emnem0x for asking so nicely (and em's last picture was lovely and I think I forgot to say anything)



Aw well thank you! :happy:


----------



## Goreki

Thank you, gentlemen, very nice indeed.
I have to ask nicely more often.


----------



## lucca23v2

Goreki said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, very nice indeed.
> I have to ask nicely more often.



I just want to say thank you for asking nicely. The rest of us got a treat!


----------



## biglynch

UFC time. Need a beer though. 

View attachment 1395009542893.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance. 

View attachment Photo on 3-16-14 at 7.12 PM.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance.



Not enough "end caps."


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance.



I LOVE your hair!


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance.



One raises his glass whilst singing "I like short shorts" in appreciation. Tres good.


----------



## Goreki

Veerry nice!
I'm going out to buy a fan, some ice and a plastic tarp.


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance.



Objection! I see clothes!


----------



## biglynch

loopytheone said:


> Objection! I see clothes!



Fair point, well made!


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance.



Excellent picture! Very hot.


----------



## Blackjack

Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance.



It won't let me rep you but I'm thrilled to see yer face here! I don't think I've seen you before! Exclamation points!


----------



## Surlysomething

such a beautiful girl 



Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance.


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> such a beautiful girl



I thought the same thing.. and I LOVE her hair!


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance.



I like your expression.


----------



## Amaranthine

I won't prolong this wall of text by multi-quoting everyone. But gosh :blush: I never would have expected so much comment-action. Thank you so much, everyone! And Loopy - I think I might have gotten in a bit of trouble, had I forgone the clothing  Next time, end caps only.

But...don't let this end the stream of sexy pics from the BHMs! Or...anyone, for that matter.


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> I think I might have gotten in a bit of trouble, had I forgone the clothing



Just wear less clothing


----------



## AuntHen

Amaranthine's new theme song! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcvjXAtzaMU


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Just wear less clothing



I believe Melian is advocating wearing the skin of your enemies, of which I agree with 100%.


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> I believe Melian is advocating wearing the skin of your enemies, of which I agree with 100%.



You know me so well.


----------



## biglynch

Going to make you all fed up of me. 

View attachment rsz_img_20140318_194431.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

biglynch said:


> Going to make you all fed up of me.



That will never happen.. keep posting!:wubu:


----------



## analikesyourface

Um yep. This is my "I DON'T WANT TO BE AN ADULT AND PUT ON A SHIRT AND GO TO WORK" photo. 

View attachment Snapshot_20140319_4.JPG


----------



## Mordecai

analikesyourface said:


> Um yep. This is my "I DON'T WANT TO BE AN ADULT AND PUT ON A SHIRT AND GO TO WORK" photo.



I feel like that every day!


----------



## LeoGibson

I guess I'll pic-whore a bit if I may. Here's killing two birds with one stone, the Nekkid Selfie, complete with streaked bathroom mirror!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I guess I'll pic-whore a bit if I may. Here's killing two birds with one stone, the Nekkid Selfie, complete with streaked bathroom mirror!



Respect! ..


----------



## x0emnem0x

LeoGibson said:


> I guess I'll pic-whore a bit if I may. Here's killing two birds with one stone, the Nekkid Selfie, complete with streaked bathroom mirror!



HNNNNGG........ 
:smitten:

Can't... rep... someone... must... rep him...


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> I guess I'll pic-whore a bit if I may. Here's killing two birds with one stone, the Nekkid Selfie, complete with streaked bathroom mirror!



Jaw...on...floor... 

Unf.


----------



## biglynch

Been celebrating a birth... Now its just me, well celebrate on my own then! 

View attachment 1395550097666.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Respect! ..



Gracias carnal. Back atcha.



x0emnem0x said:


> HNNNNGG........
> :smitten:
> 
> Can't... rep... someone... must... rep him...





lovelylady78 said:


> Jaw...on...floor...
> 
> Unf.



Thanks ladies, it means a lot coming from a couple hotties such as yourselves! 

Thanks to to the folks that gave rep. Y'all are too sweet.


----------



## EricW90

feeling kind of fat and bloated today, so i figured, why not take a pic? 

View attachment 151657.jpg


----------



## biglynch

So bath time for me...Enjoy. 

this is how I roll now 

View attachment 11111.jpg


View attachment 222.jpg


View attachment 33333.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

biglynch said:


> So bath time for me...Enjoy.
> 
> this is how I roll now



I had a difficult, frustrating day today... but these pictures made things all better. :eat2::smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Hot. Great baby blues too. 




biglynch said:


> So bath time for me...Enjoy.
> 
> this is how I roll now


----------



## The Dark Lady

Biglynch in the bathtub = literally the best thing about my Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> So bath time for me...Enjoy.
> 
> this is how I roll now




*uvuvbouib mcsubelkv oubjl k* 

Sorry, I was rendered speechless for a minute and could only come up with that gibberish and a little bit of drool


----------



## biglynch

lucca23v2 said:


> I had a difficult, frustrating day today... but these pictures made things all better. :eat2::smitten:





Surlysomething said:


> Hot. Great baby blues too.





The Dark Lady said:


> Biglynch in the bathtub = literally the best thing about my Cinco de Mayo.





TwilightStarr said:


> *uvuvbouib mcsubelkv oubjl k*
> 
> Sorry, I was rendered speechless for a minute and could only come up with that gibberish and a little bit of drool



What a lovely kind bunch you all are.:wubu::blush:


----------



## kilo riley

someone needs to start a "post a pic of your arse" thread.


----------



## Surlysomething

You go first. 



kilo riley said:


> someone needs to start a "post a pic of your arse" thread.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

kilo riley said:


> someone needs to start a "post a pic of your arse" thread.



I'm only willing to show butt hole,no ass cheeks.


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'm only willing to show butt hole,no ass cheeks.



hmmm... is there something on the cheeks you don't want to show? like a smurf tattoo or something? lol


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Yea I have a Tommy Hilfiger tattoo on my ass from the 90s. I was tricked into thinking they'd let me into Wu Tang if I got it.


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Yea I have a Tommy Hilfiger tattoo on my ass from the 90s. I was tricked into thinking they'd let me into Wu Tang if I got it.



LOL......................


----------



## kilo riley

Surlysomething said:


> You go first.



Can't...it would crash the site :blush:


----------



## Burrr131

Sleepy selfie ZzZzZz 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Anjula

Burrr131 said:


> Sleepy selfie ZzZzZz



You are actually very cute! Like, seriously c u t i e


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'm only willing to show butt hole,no ass cheeks.



I remember a guy that posted a pic of his ass cheeks spread wide on this board many moons ago (pun!!)....it was captioned "come and get it girls"

That was always a mystery to me....and he got infracted.

(I confess I was the one that reported him- he had a horrible arse hole indeed )


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I remember a guy that posted a pic of his ass cheeks spread wide on this board many moons ago (pun!!)....it was captioned "come and get it girls"
> 
> That was always a mystery to me....and he got infracted.
> 
> (I confess I was the one that reported him- he had a horrible arse hole indeed )



it wasn't me!!


----------



## ODFFA

To commemorate our anniversary :wubu: I thought I'd post a little something inconsequential yet kinda-celebratory here; because where are all the FFAs?

View attachment 114794


----------



## Anjula

ODFFA said:


> To commemorate our anniversary :wubu: I thought I'd post a little something inconsequential yet kinda-celebratory here; because where are all the FFAs?
> 
> View attachment 114794



Happy anniversary! :wubu: Im crossing my fingers you'll finish Worldless Rehabilitation to celebrate this moment even more hahahaha 

 and SMILE, nothing goes better with nice boobs then nice smile


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> To commemorate our anniversary :wubu: I thought I'd post a little something inconsequential yet kinda-celebratory here; because where are all the FFAs?
> 
> View attachment 114794



It must be my birthday.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It must be my birthday.



I saw that you posted, and I came in here hoping for a Jose tits pic.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> I saw that you posted, and I came in here hoping for a Jose tits pic.



Hahahaha! Get out of here with that shit!


----------



## loopytheone

Esther said:


> I saw that you posted, and I came in here hoping for a Jose tits pic.



Me too, but then I was pleasantly surprised by a ODFFA tits pic!


----------



## lucca23v2

ODFFA said:


> To commemorate our anniversary :wubu: I thought I'd post a little something inconsequential yet kinda-celebratory here; because where are all the FFAs?
> 
> View attachment 114794


 
Nice pic..


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> To commemorate our anniversary :wubu: I thought I'd post a little something inconsequential yet kinda-celebratory here; because where are all the FFAs?



Now there'll be less posting on here, because no one will want to have to follow you! Who knew anniversaries could be so sexy?


----------



## freakyfred

I took one the other day for funsies. Although I did attempt to conceal myself, it was still a wee bit too explicit so had to cut that end of the photo off.


----------



## MrSensible

ODFFA said:


> To commemorate our anniversary :wubu: I thought I'd post a little something inconsequential yet kinda-celebratory here; *because where are all the FFAs?*



Now *that* is the question of the day.

Oh and, hubba fucking hubba :smitten:

Btw, are the pictures/attachments screwed up for anyone else right now? They were working earlier today before I left, but now... no cigar.


----------



## Amaranthine

MrSensible said:


> Now *that* is the question of the day.
> 
> Oh and, hubba fucking hubba :smitten:
> 
> Btw, are the pictures/attachments screwed up for anyone else right now? They were working earlier today before I left, but now... no cigar.



They're malfunctioning for me too. But! If someone quotes the picture, you can click on the attachment link, and bam, cigar.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> it wasn't me!!



no it wasn't- I like your arse pics :bow:


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> no it wasn't- I like your arse pics :bow:



 tehehehe


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> They're malfunctioning for me too. But! If someone quotes the picture, you can click on the attachment link, and bam, cigar.



Ah, that they do. I'm feeling like a genius tonight.

Much obliged, ma'am  (Kind of been on a western kick lately -- Val Kilmer was awesome in Tombstone.)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm pretty sure I posted this before, but you know, popular demand shit. 

Hozay-tits


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted this before, but you know, popular demand shit.
> 
> Hozay-tits



Had to rep you for this.


----------



## jestemhardkorem




----------



## Anjula

jestemhardkorem said:


> boobs



the kind of boobs I like :eat2:


----------



## sarahe543

me too, proper lush!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted this before, but you know, popular demand shit.
> 
> Hozay-tits



Perky!


----------



## kilo riley

hmm. My butt is big :/


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted this before, but you know, popular demand shit.
> 
> Hozay-tits



BAHAHAHAHA. YES.

I fucking love this picture. I want to frame it.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted this before, but you know, popular demand shit.
> 
> Hozay-tits



I haven't posted here in forever but I felt the presence of Hozay tits and knew that I had to return.


----------



## GettingFatter1

Oh man hope I dont regret this, but its a rainy day and Im bored 

View attachment Snapshot_20140605.JPG


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

GettingFatter1 said:


> Oh man hope I dont regret this, but its a rainy day and Im bored



You'll regret it instantly. Nothing good ever comes from putting your tits on the Internet.


----------



## whoami

Long time lurker, finally getting up the courage to post.

I'm a 34 year old guy who used to be 142 lbs. Decided a year or two back to stop worrying so much about my diet and exercise and just relax and try to be happy...and this happened.

Say "hi" sometime.

-Jay


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

whoami said:


> Long time lurker, finally getting up the courage to post.
> 
> I'm a 34 year old guy who used to be 142 lbs. Decided a year or two back to stop worrying so much about my diet and exercise and just relax and try to be happy...and this happened.
> 
> Say "hi" sometime.
> 
> -Jay



This is the greatest picture of all time.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is the greatest picture of all time.



Agreed.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

whoami said:


> Long time lurker, finally getting up the courage to post.
> 
> I'm a 34 year old guy who used to be 142 lbs. Decided a year or two back to stop worrying so much about my diet and exercise and just relax and try to be happy...and this happened.
> 
> Say "hi" sometime.
> 
> -Jay


----------



## ODFFA

Lil BigginZ said:


> *YOU MAKE....ME MOIST*



Hohhhhh-leeee sheeeyit!
:shocked:.... ..... :blink:..... :huh:..... ..... :batting:..... :smitten:


----------



## freakyfred

The last time I tried to post, the picture didn't appear. Let's 'ave another go!


----------



## loopytheone

freakyfred said:


> The last time I tried to post, the picture didn't appear. Let's 'ave another go!



Ooooh, you have a lovely shape!


----------



## KingBuu

I assume that nekkid means not totally naked, I found a naked picture of myself and pixelated the groinal region.


----------



## biglynch

Here you go peeps. I'm too kind to you all.
Pleas not a can't resize it on my tablet so ... Erm sorry for that. 

View attachment Snapchat-20140611020056.jpg


----------



## otherland78

SailorCupcake said:


> here is my nearly nude contribution



you ahve a ver sexy curvy body dear wow and with this cute face you sure could make me do whatever hehe and i like this sexy soft pudge around your tummy button a very lovely deliscious pic ^^


----------



## KingBuu

Picture of me once again _cropped_


----------



## freakyfred

loopytheone said:


> Ooooh, you have a lovely shape!



Thank yooooou <:


----------



## bayone

whoami said:


> and this happened.



View attachment M5LEz0m.jpg


Don't mind me, just trying to make the Marilyn Monroe spit take a Thing.


----------



## Melian

bayone said:


> View attachment 114952
> 
> 
> Don't mind me, just trying to make the Marilyn Monroe spit take a Thing.



I always imagine these things in reverse....as if she is impressively catching the fluid-from-an-unknown-source.


----------



## Saisha

I got gun shy at first with this and had deleted it from the other thread but what the heck - looking through this thread, I want to see more people posting!....:wubu:

View attachment 115581


----------



## Fattitude1

Naked belly. And the matching naked face.
All in two dimensions for your viewing pleasure. 

View attachment pooch.jpg


View attachment radio me.jpg


----------



## ShyGuy

First post!:blink:

View attachment Photo on 7-17-14 at 12.10 AM.jpg


----------



## JayDanger

I'll take a better naked pic later, but here's one of me doing a dab in bed. Enjoy!



View attachment Photo on 2014-02-15 at 1.58 AM.jpg


----------



## ShyGuy

Mornin' Belly! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## biglynch

Hey neglectarinos, here's a few pics of my happy little bath time. 

View attachment IMG_20140803_235617.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140803_235640.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140803_235713.jpg


----------



## Rojodi

Chair-y picture 

View attachment chair2.jpg


----------



## ShyGuy

I'm starving... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ShyGuy

I see that I'm all over this thread, so this is the last one for a while. Sorry for pestering. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## poecraft

does this count?? 

View attachment 972129_10201623014801628_755237424_n.jpg


----------



## Anjula

hahahahahahahaha this made me laugh so hard hahaha


----------



## Treach

I did a thing! I did it with my Nexus so it looks like I'm Vanna Whiting myself infinitely. 

View attachment IMG_20140920_005513.jpg


----------



## ALS

biglynch said:


> Here you go peeps. I'm too kind to you all.
> Pleas not a can't resize it on my tablet so ... Erm sorry for that.





Oh. My. God. :eat2:


----------



## biglynch

ALS said:


> Oh. My. God. :eat2:



Tee hee, cheers


----------



## Treach

Similar, but not identical to how I look after most showers. Also I don't know why I look so damn serious in this picture. 

View attachment lounge.jpg


----------



## ElectricLarryland

ok not nekkid :batting:


----------



## redheadzrule1074

I would but I fear lawsuits due to causing blindness!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Deacone

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



Well if that isn't the hottest pose i've seen, i don't know what is.


----------



## Oona

WhiteHotRazor said:


> pic



I second what Deacone said!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thank you ladies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Man Candy



O


M



G


:bow:


----------



## Treach

Sadly due to my fat/tallness there's only a few angle from which to photo myself. Bathroom mirror selfie is one of them. 

View attachment 20141002_223455.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Treach said:


> I did a thing! I did it with my Nexus so it looks like I'm Vanna Whiting myself infinitely.





Treach said:


> Similar, but not identical to how I look after most showers. Also I don't know why I look so damn serious in this picture.





Treach said:


> Sadly due to my fat/tallness there's only a few angle from which to photo myself. Bathroom mirror selfie is one of them.



Now let my imagination fill in the gaps.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Fattitude1 said:


> Naked belly. And the matching naked face.
> All in two dimensions for your viewing pleasure.


I really like these picture of you.. Very nice looking.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Deacone said:


> Well if that isn't the hottest pose i've seen, i don't know what is.


I third what Deacone said..


----------



## TwilightStarr

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



If you are going to keep posting such hot pictures, I am going to need you to buy me a new keyboard, because my is getting ruined from all the drool that comes along with seeing your hotness!!


----------



## JayDanger

This isn't quite fully naked, but here's a coy little shot that shows some skin.View attachment IMG_0148.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Fete de saucisse.


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> Fete de saucisse.


Oui, tres bien!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

TwilightStarr said:


> If you are going to keep posting such hot pictures, I am going to need you to buy me a new keyboard, because my is getting ruined from all the drool that comes along with seeing your hotness!!



Haha thanks, the keyboard is in the mail. 

Thanks again ladies for the nice comments.


----------



## Cookie

My God this is the best thread ever :smitten: let it never end


----------



## redheadzrule1074

Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance.



Breathtakingly Gorgeous!


----------



## BigChaz

Pretending to think about stuff

View attachment 116931


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Pretending to think about stuff
> 
> View attachment 116931



This isn't sexy...

It's downright seductive.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## Amaranthine

^ 

What he said.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Amaranthine said:


> ^
> 
> What he said.



Would you prefer this one?


----------



## Amaranthine

Lil BigginZ said:


> Would you prefer this one?



Nope.

(But I will keep it in mind for future use, thank you!)


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Amaranthine said:


> Nope.
> 
> (But I will keep it in mind for future use, thank you!)



There is also this one too. 

I really love Archer!!!


----------



## biglynch

All the man you need...Fact.


I Said Fact. 

View attachment DSCN8241.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This isn't sexy...
> 
> It's downright seductive.





Paquito said:


>





Amaranthine said:


> ^
> 
> What he said.



I am thrilled to be such a bringer of boners


----------



## LeoGibson

Can I throw my sausage into this fest too? 

Not quite nekkid, but just about to be. I was on my way to getting a shower after doing yardwork.


----------



## Surlysomething

I keep hitting the like button over and over and nothing happens.

But...:eat2:



LeoGibson said:


> Can I throw my sausage into this fest too?
> 
> Not quite nekkid, but just about to be. I was on my way to getting a shower after doing yardwork.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I keep hitting the like button over and over and nothing happens.
> 
> But...:eat2:



That's because you're hitting the wrong thing over and over!  :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha. You went THERE!





LeoGibson said:


> That's because you're hitting the wrong thing over and over!  :blush:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Hahaha. You went THERE!



Heh, I live THERE. It's more remarkable when I don't go there!


----------



## Surlysomething

I live there too but I try to keep it on the DL a bit.





LeoGibson said:


> Heh, I live THERE. It's more remarkable when I don't go there!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


>




Oh my..... :smitten:


----------



## derpVader

[/IMG]


----------



## sivisi




----------



## BChunky

Showing some skin


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



Holy hotness batman....


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



As a fat man, this is the kind of body that I'd like to have.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> As a fat man, this is the kind of body that I'd like to have.





Yeah, I wouldn't mind having it either


----------



## ManBeef

I agree. The belly on that gentleman looks solid. Mine is all soft and jiggly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ManBeef said:


> I agree. The belly on that gentleman looks solid. Mine is all soft and jiggly.





You gonna post pics of your junk now?


----------



## stoneyman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You gonna post pics of your junk now?



I thought full frontal was forbidden. someone jumped all over me last year for even coming close.


----------



## ManBeef

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You gonna post pics of your junk now?



Of my junk? Why Ms.Fairy, I do declare you are getting fresh with me. I am a gentleman and so is my junk. It won't be seen in public SANS tux. But I might be slutty enough to allow a gander at my shapely tummy.


----------



## User_Input

first attempt :\


----------



## Melian

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't mind having it either



My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ManBeef said:


> Of my junk? Why Ms.Fairy, I do declare you are getting fresh with me. I am a gentleman and so is my junk. It won't be seen in public SANS tux. But I might be slutty enough to allow a gander at my shapely tummy.



*swoons and fans herself*


----------



## Bigsweetguy619

My better side 

View attachment 7069f1dd-396d-4108-8591-7e4f17524a7e.jpg


----------



## bmwm2001

(Mod note -- deleted one pic)




Here are a few for you  x (please let me know if any of these break rules, thankyou!)


----------



## KingBuu

This is my butt 

View attachment webcam-toy-image11.jpg


----------



## TheWolf87

Well I guess I have to join in too  Alot of beautiful ladies on here. 

View attachment IMG_1632.jpg


View attachment IMG_1642.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

KingBuu said:


> This is my butt



They should call you King Butt


----------



## Goreki

It was hot. The bathroom floor was cool..... Common sense, bitches!


----------



## KingBuu

Wowee wow Hot


----------



## freakyfred

Goreki said:


> It was hot. The bathroom floor was cool..... Common sense, bitches!



Holy moly!


----------



## LeoGibson

Goreki said:


> It was hot. The bathroom floor was cool..... Common sense, bitches!



Finally, a break from all the sausages. I was beginning to really wonder if maybe I was that way after all!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> It was hot. The bathroom floor was cool..... Common sense, bitches!


----------



## Melian

Goreki said:


> It was hot. The bathroom floor was cool..... Common sense, bitches!



In the words of Toki Wartooth, "WOWEE."


----------



## lucca23v2

Goreki... I love that pic!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

What Leo said.


----------



## KingBuu

I'm not going to feel bad about posting a picture of myself over misogynistic guys who only want to see women. This is a BHM/FFA board, both sexes not just the one you want to see.


----------



## Goreki

KingBuu said:


> I'm not going to feel bad about posting a picture of myself over misogynistic guys who only want to see women. This is a BHM/FFA board, both sexes not just the one you want to see.


And nor should you. The gentlemen were expressing a desire for more women to contribute is all.
I quite enjoyed your contribution, you have an extremely nice butt


----------



## lille

KingBuu said:


> I'm not going to feel bad about posting a picture of myself over misogynistic guys who only want to see women. This is a BHM/FFA board, both sexes not just the one you want to see.



The guys who commented aren't misogynistic. They were just commenting that there's been a lot of guy posts and they were happy to see a woman post. No where did they say you or anyone else shouldn't post. Leo's post was pretty playful, no need to take it personally.


----------



## LeoGibson

KingBuu said:


> I'm not going to feel bad about posting a picture of myself over misogynistic guys who only want to see women. This is a BHM/FFA board, both sexes not just the one you want to see.



Who said you need to feel bad about posting a pic of yourself? If you were referring to me in your post you couldn't be more wrong. I was just happy to see a hot chick post up a picture after going through page after page of nothing but dudes! I too have put my nekkid body on display in this thread so it would be hypocritical of me to admonish you for doing so as well. Plus you have a very nice bum. Very spankable! :smitten:



lille said:


> The guys who commented aren't misogynistic. They were just commenting that there's been a lot of guy posts and they were happy to see a woman post. No where did they say you or anyone else shouldn't post. Leo's post was pretty playful, no need to take it personally.


 
Exactly my intention!


----------



## FatAndProud

biglynch said:


> All the man you need...Fact.
> 
> 
> I Said Fact.



I cannot rep you guys  But you look like you're in a beard gang. It's pretty sweet. I am dying from the pure cuteness :kiss2:


----------



## FatAndProud

Amaranthine said:


> Seeing as the gentleman are really bringing it, I figured I'd throw in to help restore the gender balance.



I am creeping this thread so hard. You're beautiful, lady  I am not able to rep you


----------



## Hole

The only thread I've ever made on the internet that will NEVER die. Haha.
Nice pics...guys and girls.


----------



## Tad

Hole said:


> The only thread I've ever made on the internet that will NEVER die. Haha.
> Nice pics...guys and girls.



True enough--that is the internet for you!

(also, great to see your name pop up again, I hope life has been treating you well)


----------



## MsBrightside

Resisted posting in this thread for a year but I'm feeling adventurous.


Please excuse the clothing--I'm not THAT adventurous.  (I'm also over 45, so maybe it's best to leave some things to the imagination.)


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> Resisted posting in this thread for a year but I'm feeling adventurous.
> 
> 
> Please excuse the clothing--I'm not THAT adventurous.  (I'm also over 45, so maybe it's best to leave some things to the imagination.)



This was a nice way to wake this thread back up! It's plenty adventurous, thanks for posting it. 

careful what you wish for, you might not want to know what us gents imaginations are up to while looking at this pic


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MsBrightside said:


> Resisted posting in this thread for a year but I'm feeling adventurous.
> 
> 
> Please excuse the clothing--I'm not THAT adventurous.  (I'm also over 45, so maybe it's best to leave some things to the imagination.)



Whoa! I always say Texas is my least favorite state. When I learned Leo was from there it moved up in my list. You just helped the great state of Texas move up a few more notches.


----------



## djudex

MsBrightside said:


> Resisted posting in this thread for a year but I'm feeling adventurous.
> 
> 
> Please excuse the clothing--I'm not THAT adventurous.  (I'm also over 45, so maybe it's best to leave some things to the imagination.)



Well good morning Ms. Brightside! :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MsBrightside said:


> Resisted posting in this thread for a year but I'm feeling adventurous.
> 
> 
> Please excuse the clothing--I'm not THAT adventurous.  (I'm also over 45, so maybe it's best to leave some things to the imagination.)



Please please please keep representing us over 45 women because you look damn good :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Just gorgeous!

(ps: you don't look over 35!)



MsBrightside said:


> Resisted posting in this thread for a year but I'm feeling adventurous.
> 
> 
> Please excuse the clothing--I'm not THAT adventurous.  (I'm also over 45, so maybe it's best to leave some things to the imagination.)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Praise the lord and pass the ammunition!


----------



## ODFFA

Can't rep, so I absolutely MUST publicly add my most avid approval of MsBrightside's beauteous sexiness. Like, dayum! :bow:


----------



## Tad

First: what everyone else said!

Second: I don’t know about anyone else, but when I’ve read enough posts from someone I start to form a rough mental image of them, even if I’ve never seen pictures of them. It isn’t a conscious, intentional, thing—just something that happens. Then, when I do see a picture sometimes it turns out that my subconscious was pretty close, and sometimes not so much.

But never has my rough mental image been so totally, in every detail, perfectly, completely, wrong. My brain literally refused to believe that I’d clicked on the right picture at first (I went back and clicked on the pic two more times before I accepted that this was the right one). Where was the short hair a little to the blonder side of Surly’s, but with similar wave/curl? The blue-ish eyes? Squarish jaw? Any signs of being in your forties? Etc, etc. 

Once it sunk in I could do nothing but laugh at myself…

Third: and then go back to the pic one more time, and back to what I said in point one


----------



## dblbellybhm

This is one from my Fat As Art project.

View attachment IMG_2572art.jpg


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> This was a nice way to wake this thread back up! It's plenty adventurous, thanks for posting it.
> 
> careful what you wish for, you might not want to know what us gents imaginations are up to while looking at this pic


I'm just sorry I missed your contributions to this thread. Any chance there might be another soon??


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Whoa! I always say Texas is my least favorite state. When I learned Leo was from there it moved up in my list. You just helped the great state of Texas move up a few more notches.


Thanks, but I'm not a real Texan anyway. People here in Texas spot me as an imposter the moment I speak.


djudex said:


> Well good morning Ms. Brightside! :batting:


:kiss2:


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Please please please keep representing us over 45 women because you look damn good :bow:


 


Surlysomething said:


> Just gorgeous!
> 
> (ps: you don't look over 35!)


Thanks--you're both too kind.  (I wish I looked 35--maybe it helps to be upside down? If so, I may start posting all of my photos that way.) 
Surly, it looks like you took most of your pics in this thread down, but I'm pretty sure I've seen a racktacular pic of you around here somewhere.  GEF, I definitely saw some smoking hot pics of you in this thread! Also LillyBBBW and HDANGEL15 (and probably others that I didn't even realize). All over 40 and all awesome!! 


WhiteHotRazor said:


> Praise the lord and pass the ammunition!


I'm not sure what this even means in this context. But I'm going to Illinois for a wedding this weekend--hope I clean up half as well as you did for your friend's wedding. :bow: 


ODFFA said:


> Can't rep, so I absolutely MUST publicly add my most avid approval of MsBrightside's beauteous sexiness. Like, dayum! :bow:


That's so sweet! :happy:


Tad said:


> First: what everyone else said!
> 
> Second: I dont know about anyone else, but when Ive read enough posts from someone I start to form a rough mental image of them, even if Ive never seen pictures of them. It isnt a conscious, intentional, thingjust something that happens. Then, when I do see a picture sometimes it turns out that my subconscious was pretty close, and sometimes not so much.
> 
> But never has my rough mental image been so totally, in every detail, perfectly, completely, wrong. My brain literally refused to believe that Id clicked on the right picture at first (I went back and clicked on the pic two more times before I accepted that this was the right one). Where was the short hair a little to the blonder side of Surlys, but with similar wave/curl? The blue-ish eyes? Squarish jaw? Any signs of being in your forties? Etc, etc.
> 
> Once it sunk in I could do nothing but laugh at myself
> 
> Third: and then go back to the pic one more time, and back to what I said in point one


Thanks and LOL. I haven't been blonde since the age of 4. I guess that's what happens when you turn off avatars.


----------



## Tad

MsBrightside said:


> I guess that's what happens when you turn off avatars.



Doh! :doh: (I forget to go look at people's profiles, to see if they have avatars....thanks for the reminder)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

MsBrightside said:


> I'm not sure what this even means in this context. But I'm going to Illinois for a wedding this weekend--hope I clean up half as well as you did for your friend's



...call me.


----------



## Melian

MsBrightside, I'm going to have to second all those comments/pick-up lines.

HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## MsBrightside

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ...call me.


Don't tempt me! The last time I was in Illinois I actually did get the chance to meet someone from the forums; but I'm only going to be there 48 hours this time, so you're safe for now. 


Melian said:


> MsBrightside, I'm going to have to second all those comments/pick-up lines.
> 
> HOW YOU DOIN?


:batting:

I wonder how many people saw your name as the last poster in this thread and were disappointed that it consisted of text only?


----------



## Amaranthine

MsBrightside said:


> Don't tempt me! The last time I was in Illinois I actually did get the chance to meet someone from the forums; but I'm only going to be there 48 hours this time, so you're safe for now.
> 
> :batting:
> 
> I wonder how many people saw your name as the last poster in this thread and were disappointed that it consisted of text only?



When I saw your other post, I thought that would be the case. The surprise made your wonderful picture that much better. Beautiful!


----------



## RentonBob

Probably a bad idea, but I've been drinking so, what the hell


----------



## Melian

MsBrightside said:


> I wonder how many people saw your name as the last poster in this thread and were disappointed that it consisted of text only?



LOL. None.


----------



## Pinkbelly

Well i've undeniably chubbed up again, so why the heck wouldn't i? Enjoy! 

View attachment December Fat.jpg


View attachment December Fat 2.jpg


View attachment December Fat 4.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

Limited time pic whoring. And... Time is up.


----------



## Rojodi

For now. Until I can safely show more


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Limited time pic whoring.



Holy shit, I'll have to wake up at 4 am more often if this is my reward! :wubu:


----------



## redheadzrule1074

I would consider it but the main issue is I am a redhead so there is a very big possibility of instant blindness if the light comes off my skin just right and the mass amounts of freckles!


----------



## BigChaz

Body by Milk(shake)


----------



## Jeannie

Perfection in every way!


----------



## BigChaz

Jeannie, you are right, we are


----------



## dwesterny

BigChaz said:


> Jeannie, you are right, we are



Chaz, I wanted to say this in a way that would not hurt your feelings, but I'll just be blunt. You're fat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dwesterny said:


> Chaz, I wanted to say this in a way that would not hurt your feelings, but I'll just be blunt. You're fat.


Please understand, Chaz, that he is ONLY concerned with your health and is saying this because he cares about you :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz

Damn...I didn't realize I was fat until you guys said something. Thanks for opening my eyes


----------



## Rojodi

Because I feel naughty


----------



## Cobra Verde

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea





I just realized it's been forever since I saw some meathead quote this and try to hit on a girl who posted 5 times and disappeared years ago.

This is no longer the board I once knew.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Because boredom makes me post horrible things.


----------



## Allie Cat

x0emnem0x said:


> Because boredom makes me post horrible things.



There is absolutely nothing horrible about this. :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Leishycat said:


> There is absolutely nothing horrible about this. :wubu:



Why, thank you!


----------



## Rojodi

x0emnem0x said:


> Because boredom makes me post horrible things.



Oh not horrible


----------



## loopytheone

x0emnem0x said:


> Because boredom makes me post horrible things.



 Woah, you are gorgeous!


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Because boredom makes me post horrible things.



Yes nothing horrible


----------



## Never2fat4me

x0emnem0x said:


> Because boredom makes me post horrible things.



Boredom never looked so good... 

- Chris


----------



## Cobra Verde

I join the chorus of fapping. :smitten: Be bored more often, plz.


----------



## LeoGibson

x0emnem0x said:


> Because boredom makes me post horrible things.



Such a horrible, horrible photo. If I may, let me give you a couple suggestions to make it a more appealing picture. First, raise your hands up high in the air like you just don't care. That will give the picture a happy and festive feel! Then go ahead and arch your back just a little bit because good posture is of the utmost importance. I believe if yo do these two things you can make this picture a total winner!


Even without my pointers it's a great pic. You should feel free to use your bored time this constructively much more often.


----------



## Cobra Verde

loopytheone said:


> Woah, you are gorgeous!


Any chance we can get you to follow her stellar example? :blush:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Haha! Well thank you all kindly. You've definitely made my night. XD


----------



## Pinkbelly

well i might as well do one more, eh? 

View attachment headless behind.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Why not? 

I have the sudden urge to spank something...


----------



## Melian

x0emnem0x said:


> Because boredom makes me post horrible things.



Damn. Trade bodies with me!

(and I don't mean the ones stacked in my garage)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Melian said:


> Damn. Trade bodies with me!
> 
> (and I don't mean the ones stacked in my garage)



Lol! Thanks. It's the tallness, really.

Love the hidden message. I would gladly help hide said bodies...


----------



## Pinkbelly

I'd be first to admit, I respond VERY strongly to spanking! 



x0emnem0x said:


> Why not?
> 
> I have the sudden urge to spank something...


----------



## dwesterny

More limited time pic whoring.

Oops


----------



## loopytheone

The gods of timing have smiled on me again! Awesome pictures Dwes! :wubu:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BigChaz said:


> Body by Milk(shake)


 
Side boob deserves some squeezage (as per my thread earlier
Are you happy now?


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Side boob deserves some squeezage (as per my thread earlier)



So if I'm reading this right...vote trump?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BigChaz said:


> So if I'm reading this right...vote trump?


 
#makedonalddrumpfhagain


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> #makedonalddrumpfhagain



Keep making fun of the man that's going to build the wall. That will work out good for your people.


----------



## Pinkbelly

...oh what the hell, I'll do another  

View attachment April Headless.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

Xyantha Reborn said:


> #makedonalddrumpfhagain


#CthulhuFhtagn
(that was a tangent from the "...pfhagain" part of the hashtag, otherwise it's irrelevant.)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Unfortunately i cannot give you cthulu rep howevermuch deserved


----------



## Ninja Glutton

x0emnem0x said:


> Because boredom makes me post horrible things.



Whoa. I missed this for way too long. Your body shape is absolutely perfect. :bow:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ninja Glutton said:


> Whoa. I missed this for way too long. Your body shape is absolutely perfect. :bow:



Why thank you kindly sir! ^_^


----------



## RainbowRage

Not exactly naked but I hope it'll do :eat1::eat1: 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Jeannie

> Not exactly naked but I hope it'll do



Very Nice! Very sexy angle!


----------



## LeoGibson

This will be up very short term, but figured what the hell, I like pic whoring compliments and rep just as much as anyone else! This is from when I had to shave for my procedure and just deccided to keep on shaving.


ETA: Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> This will be up very short term, but figured what the hell, I like pic whoring compliments and rep just as much as anyone else! This is from when I had to shave for my procedure and just deccided to keep on shaving.



HOT.

I can't rep you, but I am mentally...uh...repping you.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Got him for you!


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> HOT.
> 
> I can't rep you, but I am mentally...uh...repping you.



Cool. Sounds like we're even now. For the rep that is! 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Got him for you!



Thank you kindly.


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> This will be up very short term, but figured what the hell, I like pic whoring compliments and rep just as much as anyone else! This is from when I had to shave for my procedure and just deccided to keep on shaving.
> 
> 
> ETA: Nothing to see here. Move along.




Glad I got a good look before it disappeared!


----------



## Melian

lucca23v2 said:


> Glad I got a good look before it disappeared!



Made a deposit at the spank bank, huh? Me too.


----------



## lucca23v2

Melian said:


> Made a deposit at the spank bank, huh? Me too.


Of course... always good to have visuals!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Made a deposit at the spank bank, huh? Me too.





lucca23v2 said:


> Of course... always good to have visuals!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



:blush: And now thinking about you two going to the bank, I have to go to the bank! It's neverending circle. :blush:


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> :blush: And now thinking about you two going to the bank, I have to go to the bank! It's neverending circle. :blush:



Investing in futures. LOL.


----------



## BigChaz

Just making use of the donut shop that opened up across from my house


----------



## agouderia

Chaz - what did your mother tell you about posture while eating donuts???


----------



## BigChaz

agouderia said:


> Chaz - what did your mother tell you about posture while eating donuts???



Never not donut and chat


----------



## Melian

^That's what I thought, too.


----------



## gotigersgo2000

A shot from a boudoir pic set I did a few months back. 

View attachment IMG_3931.JPG


----------



## Pinkbelly

been a while, so: 

View attachment image2 (1).JPG


----------



## dwesterny

Limited time posting...


----------



## Rojodi

Shower pictures coming soon


----------



## freakyfred

Riddle me this Batman!


----------



## LeoGibson

Fresh out of the shower about to get some zzzz's.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Showering alone is boring. So I brought you all in with me.


-


----------



## loopytheone

Cobra Verde said:


> Showering alone is boring. So I brought you all in with me.



But doesn't the steam/water wreck the camera if you do that?


----------



## Cobra Verde

It steams wherever I am, it can't be helped.


----------



## Anjula

Cobra Verde said:


> Showering alone is boring. So I brought you all in with me.
> 
> 
> -



You should smile, smiling is always good


----------



## fat hiker

loopytheone said:


> But doesn't the steam/water wreck the camera if you do that?



Ah, waterproof cameras!

And even some smartphones are 'water resistant', such as the Moto G series.


----------



## Anjula

fat hiker said:


> Ah, waterproof cameras!
> 
> And even some smartphones are 'water resistant', such as the Moto G series.



Right! Lots of smartfones are water resistant


----------



## rellis10

It's been a long time since I've felt like posting pics like this. I felt like showing off again and took a bunch tonight. Enjoy  

View attachment 20170101_220511.jpg


View attachment 20170101_221714.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Yay, my first perv-swoon of the year!


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> It's been a long time since I've felt like posting pics like this. I felt like showing off again and took a bunch tonight. Enjoy



The smoothness of your chub is delightful


----------



## kokori72

That is the result of eating many sweets during Christmas holidays..View attachment ac16cb1b-58ac-4c56-a5cc-8b7d139699f9.jpeg


----------



## JayDanger

These aren't fully naked, but shirtless anyway. 

I did these pics in the basement of my friend's lounge. It was supposed to be for a potential porn gig, but I didn't get the job 

Hope you enjoy! 

View attachment jay-shoot-03252016-5.jpg


View attachment jay-shoot-03252016-6 (1).jpg


View attachment jay-shoot-03252016-8.jpg


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Showing off the results of the xmas indulgence..... sorry for the headless shots! 

View attachment IMG_1246.jpg


View attachment IMG_1235.JPG


----------



## LeoGibson

Time for my regular dose of narcissism. Not nekkid, but shirtless anyway. Maybe next go round I'll remember to take the pants off.

I've been trying to drop some bodyweight slowly while trying to retain or even build as much muscle and strength as I can in the process. Not for aesthetics purposes but mainly for performance and a little for my health since last year's bout with A-fib. Here's me at 360 lbs.Progress has been good so far.


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> Time for my regular dose of narcissism. Not nekkid, but shirtless anyway. Maybe next go round I'll remember to take the pants off.
> 
> I've been trying to drop some bodyweight slowly while trying to retain or even build as much muscle and strength as I can in the process. Not for aesthetics purposes but mainly for performance and a little for my health since last year's bout with A-fib. Here's me at 360 lbs.Progress has been good so far.



Looking good, but yeah, lose the pants.


----------



## freakyfred

Contributing a sleepy, hotel selfie! 

View attachment IMG_20170206_232647_877.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Since the last one had pants it wasn't technically nekkid so I took one sans pants.


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> Since the last one had pants it wasn't technically nekkid so I took one sans pants.


 

Ummm hello.. I can't perv on your pics if you take them down quick. Help a girl out here.


----------



## LeoGibson

lucca23v2 said:


> Ummm hello.. I can't perv on your pics if you take them down quick. Help a girl out here.



I usually leave the nekkid ones up for a day. Clothed ones a bit longer. I'll have to do better next time!


----------



## dwesterny

Can you spot the beer can? 

View attachment photo_1483919305675.jpg


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> Can you spot the beer can?



Show off!


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> Can you spot the beer can?



If it wasn't for Tad comment I would have cast a judgmental eye at "another creepy faceless picture of some lame perv" and never look back. But since it's you, a perv with a face I recall I looked and looked and looked and... who cares about a beer can when there's you


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## dwesterny

Ate too many tacos and need a nap. Does this adipose tissue make me look fat? 

View attachment 1482181554929.jpg


View attachment 1476930306864.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's the front view from the one I posted a week or so ago.

Remember, I have big hands, really big hands in fact as Trump says, they're hyuuuge!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Here's the front view from the one I posted a week or so ago.
> 
> Remember, I have big hands, really big hands in fact as Trump says, they're hyuuuge!



Did you end up finding out if your friend saw them?

Edit: Also, nice hands.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Did you end up finding out if your friend saw them?
> 
> Edit: Also, nice hands.



Thank you. I use a pumice stone regularly and treat them with cow udder lotion. 

As far as the other I have no way of knowing for sure because like all awkward things it's best ignored! But I'm about 99% sure I got lucky.


----------



## escapist

It's been a while since I've been back on here so here is a pic 

Just me and my 72" Chest and 75" Belly :blush:


----------



## gotigersgo2000

Happy St. Paddy's Day. No green here, so feel free to pinch... 

View attachment IMG_3949.JPG


----------



## Christoo

escapist said:


> It's been a while since I've been back on here so here is a pic
> 
> Just me and my 72" Chest and 75" Belly :blush:




Gorgeous!!!!! :eat2::wubu::wubu::wubu::kiss2:


----------



## Christoo

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Happy St. Paddy's Day. No green here, so feel free to pinch...




Gorgeous man!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::eat2::kiss2:


----------



## Christoo

You guys...omg you are gorgeous!!!!!!!!

:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## LeoGibson

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



Because it's been awhile since TiffyBabii made an appearance and it has been dead AF around here lately.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Because it's been awhile since TiffyBabii made an appearance and it has been dead AF around here lately.



BAHAHAHAHA!!! Amazing.


----------



## rabbitislove

Guys, Tiffybabii is gone forever. Shes not coming back. I know this is hard to hear, but we will get through this together.


----------



## rabbitislove

Also Ill breathe some life into this board next month. Im moving and I have a road trip coming up


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Also Ill breathe some life into this board next month. Im moving and I have a road trip coming up



Awwww yis!


----------



## rabbitislove

Im going to give so many belly rubs my hands will fall off. Then they'll be sewn back on with no extra cost to me


----------



## Ninja Glutton

RIP Tiffybabii. I love how many times that surfaced.


----------



## rabbitislove

Ninja Glutton said:


> RIP Tiffybabii. I love how many times that surfaced.



Truly the Qween of the ChubbyChasers. 

[pours La Croix on sidewalk for our MIA homie]


----------



## Ninja Glutton

rabbitislove said:


> Truly the Qween of the ChubbyChasers.
> 
> [pours La Croix on sidewalk for our MIA homie]



Hahaha La Croix.

She lured so many people to this site, urged them to respond, then disappeared into the wind like cheeto dust from my fingertips.


----------



## rabbitislove

Ninja Glutton said:


> Hahaha La Croix.
> 
> She lured so many people to this site, urged them to respond, then disappeared into the wind like cheeto dust from my fingertips.



All we are is Cheetos in the wind.


----------



## freakyfred

Everyone pay attention to me and my riddler undies 

View attachment wat.png


----------



## Anjula

freakyfred said:


> Everyone pay attention to me and my riddler undies



These are actually awesome! (and man your beard! &#128525


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

freakyfred said:


> Everyone pay attention to me and my riddler undies



Wayyyyy too cute- love it!


----------



## freakyfred

Anjula said:


> These are actually awesome! (and man your beard! &#128525



Indeed. Also thanks! I was worried it was too long for me rn.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wayyyyy too cute- love it!



Aw gosh thank you <:


----------



## rabbitislove

Nudes you say? Well, Im no Tiffybabii but how about this full frontal nudity? :happy: 

View attachment fullbunny.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

rabbitislove said:


> Nudes you say? Well, Im no Tiffybabii but how about this full frontal nudity? :happy:



Oh yeah. You just need a big juicy carrot and some smooth taut radishes. Bad things can happen to a sweet little rabbit if you make a wrong turn in Albequerque!


----------



## Rojodi

Working on getting some more  

View attachment WIN_20170602_16_50_20_Pro.jpg


View attachment WIN_20170602_16_50_12_Pro.jpg


----------



## Anjula

We're not really naked but I've realized I never showed you my BAE so here we are.
And yes I've tried making the picture smaller but I'm a dumb idiot and i can't, sorry  

View attachment IMG_0369.JPG


----------



## dwesterny

Anjula said:


> We're not really naked but I've realized I never showed you my BAE so here we are.
> And yes I've tried making the picture smaller but I'm a dumb idiot and i can't, sorry



Cute couple and cute butt.


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> We're not really naked but I've realized I never showed you my BAE so here we are.



I love the grip you have on his belly fat


----------



## ODFFA

Anjula said:


> We're not really naked but I've realized I never showed you my BAE so here we are.
> And yes I've tried making the picture smaller but I'm a dumb idiot and i can't, sorry



A sizzlingly sexy BHM/FFA couple's pic? Lawrd yes :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

Anjula said:


> We're not really naked but I've realized I never showed you my BAE so here we are.
> And yes I've tried making the picture smaller but I'm a dumb idiot and i can't, sorry



I have no rep to give right now, so I'll just say that's a really great pic of the two of y'all.


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> Cute couple and cute butt.



Thanks and thanks 



Tad said:


> I love the grip you have on his belly fat



His belly is the best! He's soooo soft! &#10084;&#65039;



ODFFA said:


> A sizzlingly sexy BHM/FFA couple's pic? Lawrd yes :bow:



Thankss Odie! &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56845; can I even say Odie? It's Odette right? 



LeoGibson said:


> I have no rep to give right now, so I'll just say that's a really great pic of the two of y'all.



Thank you sir :bow:


----------



## rabbitislove

I cant rep you either Anjula, but I hope this will do <3

https://media.giphy.com/media/l41m5nQVvTslsRQGc/giphy.gif


----------



## Anjula

rabbitislove said:


> I cant rep you either Anjula, but I hope this will do <3
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/l41m5nQVvTslsRQGc/giphy.gif



omg yessss, Ilana is more than enough


----------



## freakyfred

Pizza undies! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1499087351087.jpg


----------



## Jrm

Food baby at 34 weeks 

View attachment IMG_0689.jpg


----------



## KandyKravenkox

Why not!!! 

View attachment sexslave.jpg


View attachment sexslave2.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

Since the ladies are putting something out there I may as well respond. Currently taking applications for the little spoon position. 

View attachment IMG_20170628_125936.jpg


----------



## jason'sgottenfat

Delurking.......
With shorts on...... 

View attachment 20170717_190907.jpg


----------



## Rojodi

Me pool side yesterday 

View attachment IMG_20170717_163949.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

...........


----------



## Mcfc

............


----------



## Fat Molly

gotigersgo2000 said:


> Happy St. Paddy's Day. No green here, so feel free to pinch...





Oh my gordssss you are just about the cutest plumpling Ive seen today ^.^


----------



## Fat Molly

Anjula said:


> We're not really naked but I've realized I never showed you my BAE so here we are.
> And yes I've tried making the picture smaller but I'm a dumb idiot and i can't, sorry





Such a sultry photo ^.^


----------



## mrniceguy33710

I've gotten fat


----------



## mrniceguy33710

And another


----------



## dwesterny

My butt is kinda fat and even my rolls have rolls. Also my cat hates you.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

This belly keeps growing and growing


----------



## loopytheone

That is an impressive amount of belly!


----------



## mrniceguy33710

loopytheone said:


> That is an impressive amount of belly!


Happy to post more pics if folks here want to see it.


----------



## loopytheone

mrniceguy33710 said:


> Happy to post more pics if folks here want to see it.



I think I speak for all the FFA here when I say there can never be too many belly pics! =3


----------



## mrniceguy33710

In that case, here ya go


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Fresh out of the shower


----------



## freakyfred

Contributin'


----------



## kinkykitten

Maize said:


> Here's one from last year.
> View attachment 130064


 Looking good!!!!!


----------



## Maize

A quick snap on my way to bed last night, for something more recent.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

You are a very beautiful lady!


sexybbw4u said:


> I agree..... if you got em…. show em….


----------



## Maize

Rojodi said:


> View attachment 130432



Nice!


----------



## freakyfred

Beach bod!


----------



## Maize

freakyfred said:


> Beach bod!



WHOOHOO! GORGEOUS!

Also, I love the pizza trunks!


----------



## Jeannie

freakyfred said:


> Beach bod!


----------



## Jeannie

So cute! I'd be happy to apply sunscreen (hourly).


----------



## The Norwegian

mrniceguy33710 said:


> In that case, here ya go



Impressive belly, fantastic shape - I find myself tempted to get one like that myself, but I'm very unsecure if I dare to blow up like that. 
What is Your height and current weight?


----------



## Hugh Jaguy

I can show anything you want to see. My snapchat is hughjaguy88


----------



## dwesterny

Hugh Jaguy said:


> I can show anything you want to see. My snapchat is hughjaguy88


I'd like to see the film footage from the grassy knoll during the Kennedy assassination.


----------



## DragonFly

dwesterny said:


> I'd like to see the film footage from the grassy knoll during the Kennedy assassination.


Grew up near Dallas TX and in high school classes would be canceled for two days and the history teachers would show the Zupruder film and go over the conspiracy theories.... every year


----------



## LeoGibson

Hugh Jaguy said:


> I can show anything you want to see. My snapchat is hughjaguy88



Sweet!!

I’d like to see the real footage from the Roswell crash.


----------



## freakyfred

I know pineapple on pizza is controversial, but what about on me?


----------



## Maize

freakyfred said:


> I know pineapple on pizza is controversial, but what about on me?



Only controversial in that I'd love to see them come off! RAWR!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

freakyfred said:


> View attachment 130940
> 
> I know pineapple on pizza is controversial, but what about on me?



Too too cute on you!!!!


----------



## squeezablysoft

dwesterny said:


> Since the ladies are putting something out there I may as well respond. Currently taking applications for the little spoon position.
> 
> View attachment 127496


Ooh, ooh, pick me, pick me! *waves hand in the air frantically* I'm pretty sure I qualify as a little spoon, I'm only 4'11" and weigh, well that depends how much you feed me, lol.


----------



## BigWheels




----------



## AmyJo1976

freakyfred said:


> Join me, why don't you?
> View attachment 131083
> View attachment 131084


Love the fancy wine bottle lol!


----------



## LizzieJones

AmyJo1976 said:


> Love the fancy wine bottle lol!



That cracked me up.


----------



## freakyfred

AmyJo1976 said:


> Love the fancy wine bottle lol!





LizzieJones said:


> That cracked me up.



Aw I'm glad! I thought it'd help sell the cheesiness!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

The wine bottle is great!


----------



## AmyJo1976

freakyfred said:


> Aw I'm glad! I thought it'd help sell the cheesiness!


If you wanted to be cheesy it worked, but didn't take away from the main attraction at all! The rubber ducky trying to escape could have been left out, but the rest is great!


----------



## freakyfred

AmyJo1976 said:


> If you wanted to be cheesy it worked, but didn't take away from the main attraction at all! The rubber ducky trying to escape could have been left out, but the rest is great!



Aw! Honestly it was a request. The second they said "rubber ducky" it sold me on it haha. Anything potentially goofy and I'm there! Happy you dug it though :>


----------



## LizzieJones

freakyfred said:


> Aw! Honestly it was a request. The second they said "rubber ducky" it sold me on it haha. Anything potentially goofy and I'm there! Happy you dug it though :>


They were even better a secound time when I saw them over at Reddit.


----------



## freakyfred

LizzieJones said:


> They were even better a secound time when I saw them over at Reddit.


Reddit is honestly the reason why I keep posting these. I'm very happy you like! I got a new one up btw!!


----------



## LizzieJones

freakyfred said:


> Reddit is honestly the reason why I keep posting these. I'm very happy you like! I got a new one up btw!!



Yes, I saw it. Oh if only I were 30 years younger.


----------



## freakyfred

Never fear citizen, I am here!


----------



## FatPiggyBoy4U

Me at 372 lbs. I recently shaved my head and beard.


----------



## rickc1970

No-No-Badkitty said:


> You know...one thing I don't get is why is it okay for men to post naked chest pictures when their "boobs" are as big as some ladies...but ladies can't post them because that's considered "pink"....
> 
> Not knocking the rules or anything...
> Just a thought.....


I agree with you myself...if you want to share topless pics I'd love to see


----------



## jonj287

275lbs.....5'8


----------



## freakyfred

spooky undies!!


----------



## Maize

freakyfred said:


> spooky undies!!



OMG!

You're gorgeous
Those are amazing undies!


----------



## freakyfred

I'm not very good at wrapping presents.


----------

